# Knitting Tea Party 24 May '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 24 May 13

Well  he is at it again. Gary is burning another tree. Lol this one has been dead a couple of years so it was really dry. It is burning up the trunks and the limbs are falling off but the tree hasnt fallen over yet. There are two trunks close to the ground  they keep spreading further and further apart  it wont be long before they are on the ground. Gave us an excuse for an impromptu weenie roast.

Ayden has a game tonight but think I am going to skip it. It is really cold  the bank said sixty degrees  not sure if I believe them or not. I am soon going to shut the door and turn on the heat. I aim to be comfortable.

Heidi informed me this morning that yesterday she was having some sight labor pains  they noticed it when she went for her stress test. And she didnt tell me  waaaaa. Maybe this means that just maybe we will have Bentley James before too long. Yeah.

I think my opening is going to be a little long this time  I kind of got carried away on the recipes  hope that is ok.

My first recipe is slightly ww conscious  slightly  I just think they sounded good for this kind of weather  add some sausage links  fried tofu or whatever you have and you would have a nice breakfast or lunch  that way you have all day to wear it off. The recipe come from www.thepioneerwomancooks.com  check her out if you have a chance  she has some great recipes. I like the idea of using the wild rice  makes them healthier  don t you think?

Recipe Wild Rice Pancakes
Servings: 6 
Ingredients:

1 cup Wild Rice 
3 cups All-purpose OR (if You Have It) Cake Flour 
1/2 teaspoon Salt 
2 Tablespoons Baking Powder 
4 Tablespoons Sugar 
3-1/2 cups Whole Milk 
2 whole Eggs 
1 Tablespoon Vanilla 
2 Tablespoons Butter, Melted 
Butter, For Serving 
Maple Or Pancake Syrup

Preparation Instructions:

Cook wild rice according to package instructions (do not add salt or cook in broth. Just cook in plain water.) Set aside.
Mix together dry ingredients in large bowl.

Mix together milk, eggs, and vanilla in a separate bowl.

Add wet ingredients to dry ingredients, stirring very gently until just combined. Add more milk if batter seems too thick. It should definitely be thick but easily pourable.

Add melted butter to the batter, stirring gently to combine.

Gently stir in cooked wild rice. (Add half at first and see how you like the looks of the batter. Then slowly add in as much as you want.)

Cook on a buttered skillet over medium-low heat until golden brown. Serve with an obscene amount of butter and warm syrup.

Next week school ends  on Thursday I think. The children are all looking forward to it  wonder how long it will take before they are bored and start whining for something to do. Lol I loved summer vacations  I could lay under the grape arbor and read  I would start out in the living room and mother would tell me to go outside and get some fresh air so I would just take my book outside with me.

We always went to Illinois for two weeks to see my dads people  stay with my favorite aunt and uncle  daddys brother elmer and his wife annis. Both of them are gone now and the house has been sold. All the children that lived on the street are all moved away  it was really quiet the last time I was there  at least fifteen years ago if not longer. Both my parents are buried there.

I dont think we are doing anything special for Memorial Day  what special plans do you have? We may have another bonfire and roast hot dogs somewhere along the line but I would think that would be about it. Heidi certainly doesnt feel like doing a lot and there are always a lot of crazies on the road so it is just as good to stay home. Its going to be too cold to do much outdoors anyhow  at least for me. Lol

I have always wanted to do the following recipe for our breakfast sometime. I think the blueberry pie filling would be too sweet but I have two cans of canned blueberries  I could thicken the juice with a little flour  it would cut into the calorie count also. Pie fillings are fine on top of cheesecake but when it comes to muffins I like fresh, frozen or homecanned food. As the recipe stands  one muffin is 169 calories  with 4g fat and 2gm fiber. I think using canned blueberries would cut that down a good bit.

Whole Wheat Blueberry Bars

15 bars 
Ingredients
Crust
1 1/3 cups plus about 3 tablespoons whole-wheat pastry flour 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup packed light brown sugar 
2 tablespoons butter, softened 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
1 large egg 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Blueberry Filling
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon freshly grated lemon zest 
2 cups fresh or frozen blueberries 
1 tablespoon lemon juice 
Confectioners' sugar for dusting (optional)

Preparation
To make crust: Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat an 8-by-12-inch baking dish with nonstick cooking spray. 
Whisk together 1 1/3 cups whole-wheat pastry flour, baking powder, baking soda and salt in a large bowl. Beat together brown sugar, butter, oil, egg and vanilla in another large bowl with an electric mixer on high speed until smooth, making sure no lumps of brown sugar remain, about 1 minute. Add the dry ingredients and stir with a wooden spoon until well blended. (The dough will be quite firm.) 
Transfer two-thirds of the dough to the prepared baking dish; cover the dough with a piece of plastic wrap and use it to press the dough into the bottom of the dish in an even layer. Remove the plastic wrap. Bake until puffed and golden, about 15 minutes. 
To make the topping: Gradually work enough of the remaining 3 tablespoons whole-wheat pastry flour into the remaining dough using your fingertips, until it resembles coarse crumbs. 
To make filling: Stir together sugar, all-purpose flour and lemon zest in a small bowl. 
Combine blueberries and lemon juice in a medium saucepan; cook, stirring, over medium heat until the berries begin to exude juice. Add the sugar mixture and stir until the filling reaches a simmer and thickens. 
Push down the higher outside edges of the baked crust with a wooden spoon; pour the hot filling over it and spread all the way to the sides of the dish. Sprinkle the crumb topping over the top. Bake until the topping is golden, 15 to 20 minutes longer. 
Transfer the baking dish to a rack and let cool, covered with a kitchen towel to soften the crumbs slightly. Cut into 15 bars. Dust lightly with confectioners' sugar if using. Store at room temperature in an airtight container.

Im really going to make this opening long by adding these next ten recipes  but when you see them you will understand  its summer salad time.

Creamy Herbed Dressing

Use this light and creamy herb dressing to dress coleslaw, cucumber salad, potato salad or simple mixed greens. Feel free to use fresh chopped herbs instead of dried. Recipe by Nancy Baggett for EatingWell.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup low-fat mayonnaise 
1/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt 
1/4 cup reduced-fat sour cream 
3 tablespoons rice vinegar, or white-wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon honey, plus more to taste 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried minced onion, or dried chopped chives 
1 1/4 teaspoons dried tarragon, or dill 
1/2 teaspoon onion salt, or celery salt or 1/4 teaspoon of each 
White pepper, to taste 
Preparation:

Combine mayonnaise, yogurt, sour cream, vinegar, mustard, honey, onion or chives, tarragon (or dill) and onion salt (and/or celery salt) in a bowl until well blended. Season with white pepper. Taste and adjust seasonings, if desired

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/1.aspx

 
Creamy Blue Cheese Tarragon Dressing

Description:

A tablespoon of honey adds sweetness and a hint of floral flavor to this delicious blue cheese dressing.

Ingredients:

	2 ounces blue cheese 
	3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
	2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
	1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh tarragon, or 1 teaspoon dried 
	1 tablespoon honey 
	1-2 tablespoons nonfat Greek-style yogurt, (optional; see Shopping Tip) 
	1/8 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste

Preparation:

1 Mash blue cheese, oil, vinegar, tarragon and honey together in a medium bowl with a fork until well combined. For a creamier dressing, add yogurt 1 tablespoon at a time, if desired. Season with salt and pepper.

Tips:
Shopping tip: Thick and creamy Greek-style yogurt is made by removing the whey from cultured milk. Because the whey has been removed, you can cook with Greek-style yogurt without the normal separation that occurs when cooking with regular yogurt. Both can be used in this recipe, but we recommend using Greek yogurt if its available at your supermarket.

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/2.aspx
 
Soy & Roasted Garlic Dressing

Description:
Roasted garlic gives this Asian-inspired dressing a deep, nutty flavor. Its great on any combination of salad greens, or use it as a dipping sauce for dumplings.

Ingredients:

	1 head garlic 
	4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
	Juice of 1 lime 
	2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
	1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger 
	1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil 
	1 tablespoon reduced-sodium soy sauce 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste

Preparation:

1 Preheat oven to 400°F.

2 Rub excess papery skin off garlic head without separating cloves. Slice the tip off, exposing the ends of the cloves. Place the garlic head on a piece of foil, drizzle with 1 tablespoon olive oil and wrap into a package. Put in a baking dish and bake until the garlic is very soft, 40 minutes to 1 hour. Unwrap and let cool slightly.

3 Squeeze the garlic pulp into a blender or food processor (discard the skins). Add the remaining 3 tablespoons olive oil, lime juice, vinegar, ginger, sesame oil and soy sauce; blend or process until smooth. Season with pepper.

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/3.aspx

 
Goat Cheese & Tomato Dressing

Description:

Tomatoes and goat cheese pair deliciously in this dressing. If you dont have tarragon, try this with another fresh herb like basil or thyme.

Ingredients:

	1/4 cup crumbled goat cheese 
	2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar 
	2 teaspoons maple syrup 
	1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	2 plum tomatoes, seeded and chopped 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 
	1 tablespoon chopped fresh tarragon

Preparation:

1 Combine goat cheese, vinegar and maple syrup in a blender or food processor and blend until combined. Add oil and tomatoes and blend until smooth. Season with salt and pepper. Stir in tarragon.

 
Spicy Mediterranean Vinaigrette

Provided by

Description:

Sweet raisins, honey and carrot juice balance the heat of crushed red pepper in this brightly colored vinaigrette.

Ingredients:

	1/2 teaspoon black mustard seeds 
	1/4 teaspoon ground coriander 
	1/8 teaspoon ground cumin 
	1/2 cup carrot juice 
	2 tablespoons golden raisins 
	2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
	4 sprigs fresh cilantro 
	1 tablespoon nonfat plain yogurt 
	1 teaspoon honey 
	1 1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 
	1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil

Preparation:

1 Heat mustard seeds, coriander and cumin in a small dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant, 2 to 3 minutes. Add carrot juice and simmer over medium heat until reduced by half, about 3 minutes.

2 Place raisins in a blender and add the hot juice. Let stand for 5 minutes to plump the raisins. Then add vinegar, cilantro, yogurt, honey, crushed red pepper, salt and pepper and blend until combined. Pour in oil and blend until smooth, about 1 minute.

 
Honey-Tahini Dressing

Description:

Extra-virgin olive oil and lemon juice are the backbone of this dressing, but it gets a unique toasty flavor from tahini.

Ingredients:

	1/2 cup lemon juice 
	1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	1/3 cup tahini, (see Tip) 
	2 tablespoons honey 
	2 cloves garlic, minced 
	1 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste

Preparation:
1 Combine lemon juice, oil, tahini, honey and garlic in a blender, a jar with a tight-fitting lid or a medium bowl. Blend, shake or whisk until smooth. Season with salt and pepper.

Tips:
Tip: Tahini is a thick paste of ground sesame seeds. Look for it in large supermarkets in the Middle Eastern section or near other nut butters

 
All-Purpose Vinaigrette

Description:

Use this vinaigrette to dress any combination of mixed greens. Recipe by Nancy Baggett for EatingWell.

Ingredients:

	1 medium clove garlic 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
	6 tablespoons fresh orange juice, plus more to taste 
	1/4 cup white-wine vinegar, or red-wine vinegar 
	1 tablespoon Dijon mustard

Preparation:

1 Peel garlic clove and smash with the side of a chefs knife. Using a fork, mash the garlic with salt in a small bowl to form a coarse paste. Whisk in oil. Add juice, vinegar and mustard; whisk until well blended. Taste and whisk in up to 4 tablespoons more juice to mellow the flavor; season with more salt, if desired.

 
Champagne Vinaigrette

Description:

Whirring this champagne vinaigrette in the blender gives it a creamy consistency. If you dont have a blender, just mince the shallots, then whisk the ingredients in a medium bowl.

Ingredients:

	1 shallot, peeled and quartered 
	1/4 cup champagne vinegar, or white-wine vinegar 
	1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
	3/4 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper to taste

Preparation:

1 Combine shallot, vinegar, oil, mustard, salt and pepper in a blender. Puree until smooth.

 
Cilantro-Lime Vinaigrette

Description:

Orange juice and cilantro yield a tangy dressing that you'll want to have on hand.

Ingredients:

	1 cup packed cilantro 
	1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	1/4 cup lime juice 
	1/4 cup orange juice 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	1/2 teaspoon pepper 
	Pinch of minced garlic

Preparation:

1 Puree cilantro, olive oil, lime juice, orange juice, salt, pepper and garlic in a blender or food processor until smooth.

 
Creamy Dill Ranch Dressing

Description:

Cottage cheese blended in a food processor to a creamy texture, while not traditional in Ranch dressing, delivers unbelievable richness with minimal calories and fat.

Ingredients:

	1 small shallot, peeled 
	3/4 cup nonfat cottage cheese 
	1/4 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise 
	2 tablespoons buttermilk powder, (see Note) 
	2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar 
	1/4 cup nonfat milk 
	1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper

Preparation:

1 With the food processor running, add shallot through the feed tube and process until finely chopped. Add cottage cheese, mayonnaise, buttermilk powder and vinegar. Process until smooth, scraping down the sides as necessary, about 3 minutes. Pour in milk while the processor is running. Scrape down the sides, add dill, salt and pepper and process until combined.

Tips:
Note: Look for buttermilk powder, such as Saco Buttermilk Blend, in the baking section or with the powdered milk in most supermarkets.

sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

All I can say is YUMMY!!!! Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam, yummy!!! I love summer salads and so many of those dressings sound yummy! Cant wait to try them. You can make your openings as long or short as you wish. I would pass on tonights game also, too cold for me!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That is a delicious opening for a tea party.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Everything sounds so good. Will have to reread most of the recipes. But they sound wonderful. We are to get frost , yes frost tonight around Lancaster. The first three days this week was so hot and close in the house. My ac was not working and repaired on Wednesday. Since then it has been off as it is so cool. My herbs and tomato plants are growing so nice. The only knitting I have done has been making dishcloths and towels. Hope everyone has a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam from a chilly Surrey. It has poured with rain all day and Mr P and I have been gardening in the rain! We have been putting in a wildlife pond and now have all the plants we need in and around the pond.
The weather forecast for the week end is for it to be warmer and dry, might even get to sit by the pond with a glass of wine and knit.
The gks are coming over on Sunday and we are taking bets as to which one will be the first to fall in the pond - it will probably be me.
Hope your leg is now feeling a bit better.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Rhubarb and Raspberry Galette*:

Crust -

1 cup whole wheat pastry or all purpose flour
1/2 cup oat or whole wheat flour
1 tbsp sugar

1/4 tsp salt
3/4 cup (l .5 sticks of butter chilled and cut into pieces

1 large egg
1 tbsp whole milk

filling:

1/4 cups cornstarch
4 cups chopped (quite fine) rhubarb ( about a pound or so)
1 cup fresh raspberries
2/3 cup of sugar

l large egg lightly beaten - and coarse sugar for sprinkling, opt

Crust: combibne both flours, sugar and salt: add butter and blend with a pastry cutter or fork until butter is reduced to pea size pieces. In a small bowl , whisk together the egg and milk. add to flour mixture and stir until the dough comes together: Shape into a round disc, wrap in plastic and refrigerate for an hour.

FILLING:

dissolve cornstarch in 3 tbsp water in a small bowl, - set aside.

Combine rhubarb, raspberries and sugar in a large, heavy saucepan and cook over medium heat, stirring often, until the sugar dissolves and the fruit releases its juices. Add the cornstarch mixture and bring to a boil, simmer for at least a minute, then pour into a bowl and set aside to cool.

Preheat oven to 400F. On a lightly floured p;iece of parchment (or a non sticking baking mat ) roll the dough out into a 12 inch circle; mound filling in center of the crust, leaving l.5" border. Gently fold the edges of dough over the filling, folding as it naturally folds.

Brush the border with eg: sprinkle with coarse sugar (sometimes Icing sugar)

Slide the entire piece of parchment onto a large rimmed baking sheet and back until crust is golden brown and filling is bubbly- about 45 minutes.

Cool on the sheet, serve warm in wedges with ice cream or whipped cream.

Serves 8

----------- I have never made this but my neighbor served it last year in the rhubarb season and gave me the recipe --

It was delicious. She got it from the local newspaper the previous year.

*Rhubarb Vinaigrette*

1 rhubarb stalk, thinly sliced
2 tbsp honey
1 tbsp rice vinegar or red wine or raspberry vinegar would work well too.

2 tsp grainy dijon mustard (or to taste) 
1/4 cup canola oil or mild olive oil.

In a small saucepa simmer the rhubarb with 1/4 cup to l/2 cup water for 5 minutes or until very soft.

Remove from heat and cool slightly.

Put rhubarb into a blender with the honey , vinegar and mustard, pulse until smooth - With the motor running slowly pour in the oil until well blended and slightly thick.

makes 1 cup

I hope you enjoy this - it is very good on a leaf salad.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Shirley,
Rhubarb and raspberry are my two favourite fruits and I have both growing in the garden so I will give your recipe a try. Thank you.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Another new Tea Party, just came in from working outside all day.planted flowers and a few herbs and tomatoes and peppers. Fertilized and raked. Felt good to be out, but way behind since winter stuck around so long.
Have been trying to keep up, Gwen, will pray the knee feels better, make sure you stay off it for awhile and keep it elevated. Congrats to the husband, he must be around the age of mine so maybe my husband will finally get a job. It is such a constant worry.
Shirley, another beautiful quilt and loved the crocheted purse. The colors were great and a lucky friend to get that.
Lurker thanks for info on the diet and keep praying for strength for you and for the trip ahead.
Sorienna, keep doing the elephants. I am going to try one this weekend.
Pullover, what a wonderful family and cute GS.
Sam, will pray for the young man and his family. How awful.
To the rest keep safe and have a good day or evening whatever may be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe i should have included this one too - this would be a good one to eat on on one of those 500 calorie days.

sam




Tangy Tex Mex Slaw 
1/8th of recipe (about 2/3 cup): 50 calories, <0.5g fat, 186mg sodium, 10g carbs, 2.5g fiber, 3g sugars, 2.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 1* 

Fresh flavors and maximum veggie-osity make us want to party! This recipe may just become a new summertime staple...

Ingredients:
1/3 cup fat-free sour cream
2 tbsp. lime juice
1 tbsp. white wine vinegar
2 tsp. taco seasoning mix
1/4 tsp. salt
One 12-oz. bag (about 4 cups) broccoli cole slaw
1/2 cup frozen sweet corn kernels, thawed
1/2 cup canned black beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 cup finely chopped red bell pepper
1/3 cup finely chopped red onion
1/4 cup chopped cilantro
Directions:
In a large bowl, combine sour cream, lime juice, vinegar, taco seasoning, and salt. Whisk until uniform.

Add all remaining ingredients, and toss to coat. Eat up! 

MAKES 8 SERVING
Hungrygirl.com

and this one.




Sassy Melon Salad 
1/4th of recipe (about 1 1/3 cups): 91 calories, 0.25g fat, 30mg sodium, 22g carbs, 2g fiber, 17g sugars, 2.5g protein -- PointsPlus® value 3*

Embrace the combo of melon and cucumber, coexisting peacefully in one glorious scoopy salad!
Ingredients:
1/2 cup fat-free vanilla yogurt
2 tsp. lime juice
2 cups diced (seedless or seeded) watermelon
1 1/2 cups diced cantaloupe
1 1/2 cups diced cucumber
1 cup diced pear

Directions:
In a blender or food processor, combine yogurt, lime juice, and 1/4 cup watermelon. Blend until smooth.

In a large bowl, combine cantaloupe, cucumber, pear, and remaining 1 3/4 cups watermelon. Add yogurt mixture and toss to coat. Mmmm!

MAKES 4 SERVINGS 



Hungrygirl.com


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jacklou - thank you so much for joining us at the knitting tea party - we hope you had a good time and will join us again really soon - we will be here all week - until next friday when i will begin a new tea party. there is always room at the table and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Jacklou said:


> Sounds good!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It sounds as if a lot KP folks will be making salads in order to use the good dressing recipes. I love homemade salad dressings. KP brings back memories of when I was one of the ladies who sat around the swimming pool and we would always end up talking about food and sharing recipes! Some of us also knitted and I was one who was knittng an angora stole. Yes, I ended up being almost covered with it as it clung to my moist skin. It wasn't very smart, was it, to use that kind of yarn, but it made up a beautiful stole. I still have it and some of the recipes. We can never have too many recipes to tickle our taste buds. Can it really be the Memorial Day weekend? Don't forget to put out your flags in honor of the ones who gave their very lives so that we can be free. What a privilege.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

franvan - are the towels you make also knitted? do you like the way they work? i have a pattern for a really nice hand towel but wasn't quite sure how a knit one would work.

sam

i don't think we are to have frost but i am ready to shut the front door and turn on the heat. no sense in sitting here and being cold.



FranVan said:


> Everything sounds so good. Will have to reread most of the recipes. But they sound wonderful. We are to get frost , yes frost tonight around Lancaster. The first three days this week was so hot and close in the house. My ac was not working and repaired on Wednesday. Since then it has been off as it is so cool. My herbs and tomato plants are growing so nice. The only knitting I have done has been making dishcloths and towels. Hope everyone has a safe and happy weekend.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for the huge range of salad dressings, Sam. They'll be treasured and you've published them just as summer should start! Prayers for the young man with such a serious injury and for all who've been facing up to serious health problems, especially this week.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh. If only we had some salad weather! I did some lovely warming soup for our meal this evening, with crusty rolls and buter. Comfort food seems to be what we crave right now.

But, thank you for the recipes. Maybe before this tea party is over, the weather will have improved and salad dressings will seem just what I want to be making.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will be anxious for pictures of your new pond - maybe after you have fallen in - lol.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam from a chilly Surrey. It has poured with rain all day and Mr P and I have been gardening in the rain! We have been putting in a wildlife pond and now have all the plants we need in and around the pond.
> The weather forecast for the week end is for it to be warmer and dry, might even get to sit by the pond with a glass of wine and knit.
> The gks are coming over on Sunday and we are taking bets as to which one will be the first to fall in the pond - it will probably be me.
> Hope your leg is now feeling a bit better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are great recipes shirley - thanks for sharing.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Rhubarb and Raspberry Galette*:
> 
> *Rhubarb Vinaigrette*


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will be anxious for pictures of your new pond - maybe after you have fallen in - lol.
> 
> sam


If the sun comes out tomorrow I shall take some pictures. Off to bed now as it's past 11 o'clock. Night night everyone.

ps. Might make some rhubarb jam at the w/e.


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you Sam for your hospitality...the recipes look great. My greens, spinach and mesclun mix are all growing like crazy so I will make good use of the yummy recipes! I always look forward to Friday and your news and chat. Thanks for inviting me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sorienna, keep doing the elephants. I am going to try one this weekend.


I hope you enjoy it! I think I am finishing up #7 already--they do go fast (I am crocheting this bunch). Tonight I want to finish up the trim on the cape, though, so I can block and be done!

Now that I'm hungry from reading through all those recipes, I'm heading into the kitchen to see what's what--almost suppertime!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a little mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 24 May 13
> 
> Well  he is at it again. Gary is burning another tree. Lol this one has been dead a couple of years so it was really dry. It is burning up the trunks and the limbs are falling off but the tree hasnt fallen over yet. There are two trunks close to the ground  they keep spreading further and further apart  it wont be long before they are on the ground. Gave us an excuse for an impromptu weenie roast.
> 
> ...


Your recipes are inspiring! Copied many of them! Thanks. 
So excited about Bentley James. What will his daily name be? Bentley? Ben? Bent? James? Jim? Jimmy? just curious. Love the sound of Bentley James. What is the inspiration for that name? (did I miss this discussion from an earlier tea party?)

Anyway.....the news just reported that the high temp today was 47....average is 72! Something is out of whack! We are in a frost advisory zone for tonight. Should we cover the plants? I am usually not so current and on time with my planting. The one year I kinda' have my act together....we get frost warnings! That's outa' whack, too.
 
Oh well.....family starts arriving tonight for the weekend....we should be about 9 folks for dinner by Sunday night. Maybe 11 or 12 or 13...not sure yet. Depends a bit on the weather :-o heehee.
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam from a chilly Surrey. It has poured with rain all day and Mr P and I have been gardening in the rain! We have been putting in a wildlife pond and now have all the plants we need in and around the pond.
> The weather forecast for the week end is for it to be warmer and dry, might even get to sit by the pond with a glass of wine and knit.
> The gks are coming over on Sunday and we are taking bets as to which one will be the first to fall in the pond - it will probably be me.
> Hope your leg is now feeling a bit better.


It's been the same here all day except I stayed indoors and knit. I am lucky the grands stay away from the pond except for #12 Seth. He loves to watch the fish swimming.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a little mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


I'm glad things are looking up in your family...so sad to have your hubby ill and not be there for the baby and parents. But I know you were glad you were able to get to the funeral.
Prayers that things will continue to improve with your hubby and you and the parents hearts will find comfort.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

These all sound so good, will have to try them out. Am passing them onto Elishia and Sara-Mae they will love them too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh. If only we had some salad weather! I did some lovely warming soup for our meal this evening, with crusty rolls and buter. Comfort food seems to be what we crave right now.
> 
> But, thank you for the recipes. Maybe before this tea party is over, the weather will have improved and salad dressings will seem just what I want to be making.


I hoping the weather will seem more spring-like,too! We've had wind all day and hard rain this morning. Even though the sun came out in the afternoon, the temp dropped about 10 degrees. Supposedly a low of 46 tomorrow morning. For us, the last of May, that is really chilly. Glad I can stay inside with coffee,knitting and/or a good book!
Don't blame you, Sam, for missing the game. I'm all for comfort and warmth in chilly weather.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Shirley, those sound wonderful. I have lots of rhubarb this year and am trying new dishes as well as the old standbys.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well a quick popin to get into this Tea PArty. Not sure what I am up to this morning yet. My script for my BP tablet runs out in 2 weels so rang my doctor yesterday- np appointment till 12th June. But then I was told that if I ring at 8.45 this morning I might be able to see her as she is in this morning. With the wrapghane still a long way of being done and a wedding this afternoon I could do without heading off to the doctor.
I keep complaining how much it costs to see her, but MAryanne sees her too and it is good to keep up the relationahip for this reason. And I really like her as a doctor as well. BUt if it is going to take so ong to get into see her I might see if I can find someone else who doesn't charge as much.
Visiting doctors is covered under our public helath system, but while there is a scheduled fee on which are repayments to us are based doctors are under no obligation to charge this fee. So if they charge over the scheduled fee you can have quite a big gap. And there is no way htat this gap can be refunded as private health funds are not allowed to cover this gap. And some doctors bulk bill which means they simply send the account to Medicare and you don't need to pay any gap at all (these ones don't even charge the gap between what Medicare pays out and the scheduled fee).

ANyway what I was saying was I have no idea when I will return today or tomorrow (and it is now about 8am Saturday here). A quick glance throughthe recipes looked good but haven't read it yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh my more yummies, wish it would warm up. 

I use knitted/crochet towel a lot. I made some for the grandchildren one year for christmas, I have been informed I need to make more as they are getting pretty old now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you're back! Love the new avatar!

/


Betulove said:


> Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a ittle mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wow, that is a bumper feast, Sam!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If the sun comes out tomorrow I shall take some pictures. Off to bed now as it's past 11 o'clock. Night night everyone.
> 
> ps. Might make some rhubarb jam at the w/e.


Good night.

I am making rhubarb jam tomorrow, getting things done up before I am away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Another new Tea Party, just came in from working outside all day.planted flowers and a few herbs and tomatoes and peppers. Fertilized and raked. Felt good to be out, but way behind since winter stuck around so long.
> Have been trying to keep up, Gwen, will pray the knee feels better, make sure you stay off it for awhile and keep it elevated. Congrats to the husband, he must be around the age of mine so maybe my husband will finally get a job. It is such a constant worry.
> Shirley, another beautiful quilt and loved the crocheted purse. The colors were great and a lucky friend to get that.
> Lurker thanks for info on the diet and keep praying for strength for you and for the trip ahead.
> ...


The prayers are coming mutually!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Betulove said:


> Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a little mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


I hope your husband is better soon and that you get the comfort that you all need at this time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Shirley, those sound wonderful. I have lots of rhubarb this year and am trying new dishes as well as the old standbys.


I have never made the first one but I tasted it and it was delicious. She saidshe sometimes adds cut up apple in it too, or strawberries. excellent crusty dessert.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't forget - we are here all week gramto2 - we'll definitely be looking for you along the way - we always have plenty of room at the table and lots of fresh hot tea - so don't be a stranger.

sam



Gramto2 said:


> Thank you Sam for your hospitality...the recipes look great. My greens, spinach and mesclun mix are all growing like crazy so I will make good use of the yummy recipes! I always look forward to Friday and your news and chat. Thanks for inviting me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betulove - welcome back - we sure are glad to see you.

so sorry for your sad times - it is so hard losing a baby - sending healing energy to the parents.

also - tons of healing energy to your husband - hope he is soon back as good as new.

we'll be looking for you again very soon.

sam



Betulove said:


> Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a little mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

good evening all,

had caught up on last week's TP and was just about to put in a post when I got called to go to work. got caught up on last week's TP and this weeks waiting to deliver. 

prayers being sent for Heidi's friend and anyone else who needs them.

the recipe sounds good, Sam. may have to try the lime cilantro one. 

Pup lover, so enjoyed the pictures of your boys. I have two girls and a boy and always said I was thankful I only had one boy. I know how the little ones are with their energy. wish we could tap some of it. 

beautiful wedding cake and bride and groom. my ex husbands aunt made our wedding cake and because it was so hot that June, the top layer slid off before the wedding. she had to go home and make another one. our wedding was very inexpensive. my aunt made my dress and the maid of honors dress. and we made all the food. nothing like it cost now to have a wedding. 

only a few more minutes till I can deliver. wasn't a very long run but ran into traffic in Atlanta and in Greenville S C. 

catch up with you all later 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

The weather is so seventy here. We have some high winds too. Not spring weather at all. We had a casserole for dinner tonight. I love salad and will be making some of those good recipe. We are okay again I will say. Back problems are hard to see and understand. This was the third surgery and the first time he got to his feet He said his pain was gone. A blessing. Sam I do so appreciate your making the Tea Party so special. You will never know how important you are to me. Look forward to hearing what going on in your lives. Can not wait until the get together in July. I give thank to my make for leading me to this spot.
You all are so special. Gwen Thank you so much for being there for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

james is in memory of landon james - the baby heidi lost a little over a year ago. not sure where the bentley came from - gary and said no more "a's" - i'm not sure anyone as thought of a nickname yet - we just want him to arrive safely. i think everyone's stress level will go down 500% once he is here. he is going to be a big baby - heidi had her last ultra sound on tuesday - he weighed 7-1/2 pounds - and now they gain a half pound a week. he will be as big as avery who was a half ounce shy of nine pounds. think the newborn diapers she got at her baby shower will need to be returned for a bigger size.

we are under frost warnings also - gary just put out the tomato plants yesterday - not sure if he will cover them or not -they are right up against the house. the garden behind the barn is not up enough that it will get hurt. i thought frost time was over.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Your recipes are inspiring! Copied many of them! Thanks.
> So excited about Bentley James. What will his daily name be? Bentley? Ben? Bent? James? Jim? Jimmy? just curious. Love the sound of Bentley James. What is the inspiration for that name? (did I miss this discussion from an earlier tea party?)
> 
> Anyway.....the news just reported that the high temp today was 47....average is 72! Something is out of whack! We are in a frost advisory zone for tonight. Should we cover the plants? I am usually not so current and on time with my planting. The one year I kinda' have my act together....we get frost warnings! That's outa' whack, too.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> james is in memory of landon james - the baby heidi lost a little over a year ago. not sure where the bentley came from - gary and said no more "a's" - i'm not sure anyone as thought of a nickname yet - we just want him to arrive safely. i think everyone's stress level will go down 500% once he is here. he is going to be a big baby - heidi had her last ultra sound on tuesday - he weighed 7-1/2 pounds - and now they gain a half pound a week. he will be as big as avery who was a half ounce shy of nine pounds. think the newborn diapers she got at her baby shower will need to be returned for a bigger size.
> Sam
> 
> 
> > My goodness Heidi is small for carrying such a big baby! Praying for a safe delivery!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are all so glad you are back among us.

i wanted to mention the pretty lady in your avatar - it is always nice to be able to put a face to a name. i'm looking forward to july also.

sam



Betulove said:


> The weather is so seventy here. We have some high winds too. Not spring weather at all. We had a casserole for dinner tonight. I love salad and will be making some of those good recipe. We are okay again I will say. Back problems are hard to see and understand. This was the third surgery and the first time he got to his feet He said his pain was gone. A blessing. Sam I do so appreciate your making the Tea Party so special. You will never know how important you are to me. Look forward to hearing what going on in your lives. Can not wait until the get together in July. I give thank to my make for leading me to this spot.
> You all are so special. Gwen Thank you so much for being there for me.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe i should have included this one too - this would be a good one to eat on on one of those 500 calorie days.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


This looks so yummy! If only it were warmer outside! Our only heat here is the fireplace.....I just got back from putting the chili together...my fingers are SOOOO "frozen"! Anyway, I love watermelon salads. thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - is there a knit version?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I hope you enjoy it! I think I am finishing up #7 already--they do go fast (I am crocheting this bunch). Tonight I want to finish up the trim on the cape, though, so I can block and be done!
> 
> Now that I'm hungry from reading through all those recipes, I'm heading into the kitchen to see what's what--almost suppertime!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i forgot to mention the pretty lady in the avatar with the vicious dog (lol) - nice to put a face to a name.

sam

you look too young to have grandchildren you must have been a child bride.



Gramto2 said:


> Thank you Sam for your hospitality...the recipes look great. My greens, spinach and mesclun mix are all growing like crazy so I will make good use of the yummy recipes! I always look forward to Friday and your news and chat. Thanks for inviting me!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Betty, so glad to see you back and I hope things look up from here for your family. It's a tough thing, indeed. Hugs for you, dear lady.

I had a big salad--found a bowl of already chopped veggies in the fridge so just threw it over some spinach, topped it with tofu and there it is. More knitting time, though he says he wants to go to the market for some fruit for his lunch. He goes through fruit like mad, but that's not a bad thing!

And I'm really looking forward to having a couple days off in a row!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to copy my skype numbers but it rebooted without allowing me to. so as soon as i have it reloaded i am going to need to you to call me again at thewren41 so i can get your numbers again. what a bust. i looked at all the ways to download skype - i'm not sure which one to do - i don't have firefox and really don't want it. will wait for ron to call me - hopefully yet tonight.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - is there a knit version?
> 
> sam


There is! In fact, that was the original version but it was adapted to crochet (I want to knit a bunch too--am hoping to send off a small herd, lol). When you download the pdf, you'll see both in the same document. Here's the link again--pattern is free; just scroll down a bit on the page.

http://www.fiestayarns.com/elephants/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> james is in memory of landon james - the baby heidi lost a little over a year ago. not sure where the bentley came from - gary and said no more "a's" - i'm not sure anyone as thought of a nickname yet - we just want him to arrive safely. i think everyone's stress level will go down 500% once he is here. he is going to be a big baby - heidi had her last ultra sound on tuesday - he weighed 7-1/2 pounds - and now they gain a half pound a week. he will be as big as avery who was a half ounce shy of nine pounds. think the newborn diapers she got at her baby shower will need to be returned for a bigger size.
> 
> we are under frost warnings also - gary just put out the tomato plants yesterday - not sure if he will cover them or not -they are right up against the house. the garden behind the barn is not up enough that it will get hurt. i thought frost time was over.
> 
> sam


A Bentley is a pretty fancy car....maybe he'll grow up to be a car officianado? A design engineer? A race-car driver? A car salesman? CEO of GM? 
Heidi is in all of our hearts & prayers - we all want a safe and easy delivery. Fingers & toes all crossed!
I'm thinking to just bring the plants inside...DH thinks they are ok outside. As he is the one who would have to bring them in....I'm guessing they will stay outside. Let's hope! 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow Sam you really out did yourself today. Every recipe looks so yummy! Thanks!

Two Blue Bloods on tonight! Repeats but good ones. And Jackie is in them..really miss her character


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Now that looks so yummy, thanks, dressings are perfect for this time of year.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lovely recipes Sam, I particularly fancy the blue cheese dressing. We eat salad every day for one meal, so it won't matter whether the sun has appeared or not. It's not showing any sign of being summer here yet. Last night we went back to our winter bedding & today we've had the central heating on. It's too windy for a log fire, we need a new cowl but the roofer seems too busy to come. He'll turn up in the summer no doubt.
Exciting to think that Heidi might deliver soon, we will all be thinking of her & keeping our fingers crossed that she will have an easy time. Then everyone will be clamouring for photos. Ain't life grand?
Midnight, Good night,

Tessa.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank for the beautiful comments on the avatar. It is about five years old. With my great grand son Zak. Hey not bad for a 71 year old. Life really changes, people tell me not to tell my age but I am pretty proud of it. I wonder how many people are having cook out tomorrow. It is so cold here I would not want to eat out side. Windy too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Betulove said:


> Thank for the beautiful comments on the avatar. It is about five years old. With my great grand son Zak. Hey not bad for a 71 year old. Life really changes, people tell me not to tell my age but I am pretty proud of it. I wonder how many people are having cook out tomorrow. It is so cold here I would not want to eat out side. Windy too.


As long as there is no rain I will be having a cookout. The grill is close enough to the door that I can run indoors is it starts to rain though.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome back Betty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for recipes. Sounds like Bentley James will be here for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just joined the tea party and see the first page is a lot of recipes! I'm sure they will all be delicious.

Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

OK this is good salad, to go with dressing. LOL LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam--

My furnace just kicked on. We closed up the house yesterday when the temp began dropping and the clouds rolled in just after 2pm. It got rather cold in the house last night so we put the blankets and quilts back on the beds. We were grateful for them by morning.

Your mention of your mom's potato and pea soup gave me a great direction for tonight's supper. It was delicious served with various crackers, fresh pineapple, and a citrus meringue pie that I'd made this morning instead of getting the wall tiles in the bathroom washed!!

Tonight's temps are expected to be even cooler but tomorrow should be well above the 44 degrees we had today--maybe in the mid-60s Let's hope so!!. Don got the gardening done early in the week when it was over 90 degrees.

We have been so far from home and family for so many years that we have no loved ones buried here in Ohio. So there will be no grave sites to be decorated with flowers. 

A couple of us will have to work some or all of the actual weekend as well as the holiday,so we will have a late cookout in the new fire pit recently completed by our young house guest. And DD#1 and husband will join us after her shift at work for a cookout. Guess I'd better get busy on a menu so that I can shop for whatever we need on Saturday.

Hope all have safe and pleasant times together with family.

Love to all, Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam--
> 
> My furnace just kicked on. We closed up the house yesterday when the temp began dropping and the clouds rolled in just after 2pm. It got rather cold in the house last night so we put the blankets and quilts back on the beds. We were grateful for them by morning.
> 
> ...


My goodness- may I invite myself to your house tonight?


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Sam, Our Grandson who got shot in the head at the end of Jan. is a miracle. So tell Andy's family it can happen.It takes time and prayers and just not getting too discouraged! 
I know that all the prayers that were sent from youall and other friends and family made a huge difference in our GS's progress! Thank you all so much!!!! 
Our group will be praying for Andy, and all the other lovely friends on the Tea Party who it can help. Prayers make such a difference! Betina


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Good evening Sam and all the lovely people here enjoying the tea party!!! It's chilly here in mid-Michigan but soon enough we'll be complaining about the heat!! Which I'm looking forward to. I HATE cold weather! I'm planting all of my flower boxes tomorrow so I hope we don't getting any more frost. Have a wonderful time, no matter where you are in the world!!!
Judy aka, LadyBecket


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam my heart goes out to Andy and Michelle. They are in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Good evening Sam and all the lovely people here enjoying the tea party!!! It's chilly here in mid-Michigan but soon enough we'll be complaining about the heat!! Which I'm looking forward to. I HATE cold weather! I'm planting all of my flower boxes tomorrow so I hope we don't getting any more frost. Have a wonderful time, no matter where you are in the world!!!
> Judy aka, LadyBecket


thank you for remembering us -at 62F I am wrapped up in my padded jacket- and about to go get my fingerless gloves- the rain is pouring down- thought I saw some lightning but no thunder roll so it must have been something else!

And it is only 2 in the afternoon! Had to turn on the light to see the key board!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Betina so good to hear that DGS is healing. Prayers for you, DGS and your family and friends.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My goodness- may I invite myself to your house tonight?


Oh, Julie, I would be so pleased if you could be here any time. To be able to enjoy your company and to share meals with you would be such a grand time. Please come any time, dear friend. The welcome mat is always out for friends such as yourself.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I was 100 F here today! How i would love your 60 degree weather and possible frost warning! We are taking off for Durango CO on Monday to cooler weather, pine trees, catch and release fly fishing and just a very fun road trip. 100 degrees in May is just too hot too early !.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Continued prayers for your family. Good to hear that hubby is on the mend. Rest in Peace, Sweet Rosalie.



Betulove said:


> Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a little mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna

sam



Sorlenna said:


> There is! In fact, that was the original version but it was adapted to crochet (I want to knit a bunch too--am hoping to send off a small herd, lol). When you download the pdf, you'll see both in the same document. Here's the link again--pattern is free; just scroll down a bit on the page.
> 
> http://www.fiestayarns.com/elephants/


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

DD just got here, talk to all tomorrow, prayer to all that have troubles, asking that peace and joy, and healing be laced with lots of love.
Also still asking for the healing for Sam's daughter's friend. Night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad that your fun times together are ready to begin!!! So happy that DD is there with you.



Patches39 said:


> DD just got here, talk to all tomorrow, prayer to all that have troubles, asking that peace and joy, and healing be laced with lots of love.
> Also still asking for the healing for Sam's daughter's friend. Night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

whatever happened to jackie? it runs in my mind that she was shot but i can't remember. i liked her a lot more than i like the new one.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Wow Sam you really out did yourself today. Every recipe looks so yummy! Thanks!
> 
> Two Blue Bloods on tonight! Repeats but good ones. And Jackie is in them..really miss her character


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam you wrote a cookbook for your first post! I've only skimmed them but will go back and copy and thoroughly read when I get home. I just thought I would check in real quick. 

Joshie (short for Joshlynn) (GD) is sewing her blanket binding on the blanket she made and is getting real excited. She is doing quite well. It is too bad she didn't want to learn when she was younger (oh well better late than never). She also sewed the seams for the shoulders and sleeves on 3 drawstring gowns today. We will have to finish them another time as it is 8pm here and I still have an hour to drive home tonight. I am going to load my sewing machine in the car and when she is finished we will have dessert and go home. I have 20 some pages from last week's tp to read and so far on this one 6 pages ( I will probably fall asleep when I get home). So I will most likely have to catch up in the morning. See you all later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have the heat on tonight also tess - this is not summer weather - to be 80° by tuesday with possible rain - which we could really use.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Lovely recipes Sam, I particularly fancy the blue cheese dressing. We eat salad every day for one meal, so it won't matter whether the sun has appeared or not. It's not showing any sign of being summer here yet. Last night we went back to our winter bedding & today we've had the central heating on. It's too windy for a log fire, we need a new cowl but the roofer seems too busy to come. He'll turn up in the summer no doubt.
> Exciting to think that Heidi might deliver soon, we will all be thinking of her & keeping our fingers crossed that she will have an easy time. Then everyone will be clamouring for photos. Ain't life grand?
> Midnight, Good night,
> 
> Tessa.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen. How are your knees? I hope they are much better.

Great news about DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just voted tessa

sam



Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

soothing healing energy winging to your mother and you helping you through this trying time. we are here for you pammie.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Just joined the tea party and see the first page is a lot of recipes! I'm sure they will all be delicious.
> 
> Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betina - can you give us an update on your grandson who was shot - would be interested in knowing how he is.

sam



Betina said:


> Sam, Our Grandson who got shot in the head at the end of Jan. is a miracle. So tell Andy's family it can happen.It takes time and prayers and just not getting too discouraged!
> I know that all the prayers that were sent from youall and other friends and family made a huge difference in our GS's progress! Thank you all so much!!!!
> Our group will be praying for Andy, and all the other lovely friends on the Tea Party who it can help. Prayers make such a difference! Betina


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you ladybecket - it has been a while - hope you will return very soon - we'll be looking for you with an empty chair at the table and a cup of fresh hot tea. don't be a stranger now.

sam



LadyBecket said:


> Good evening Sam and all the lovely people here enjoying the tea party!!! It's chilly here in mid-Michigan but soon enough we'll be complaining about the heat!! Which I'm looking forward to. I HATE cold weather! I'm planting all of my flower boxes tomorrow so I hope we don't getting any more frost. Have a wonderful time, no matter where you are in the world!!!
> Judy aka, LadyBecket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

100° sounds wonderful right now - much better than possible frost during the night. granted i would look for some shade but it would be lovely.

sam

enjoy your road trip - bring back lots of pictures.



Pontuf said:


> I was 100 F here today! How i would love your 60 degree weather and possible frost warning! We are taking off for Durango CO on Monday to cooler weather, pine trees, catch and release fly fishing and just a very fun road trip. 100 degrees in May is just too hot too early !.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Betulove said:


> The weather is so seventy here. We have some high winds too. Not spring weather at all. We had a casserole for dinner tonight. I love salad and will be making some of those good recipe. We are okay again I will say. Back problems are hard to see and understand. This was the third surgery and the first time he got to his feet He said his pain was gone. A blessing. Sam I do so appreciate your making the Tea Party so special. You will never know how important you are to me. Look forward to hearing what going on in your lives. Can not wait until the get together in July. I give thank to my make for leading me to this spot.
> You all are so special. Gwen Thank you so much for being there for me.


Didn't do anything you wouldn't have done were it me in your situation. It was a pleasure getting to skype with you too. Can't wait until we meet in person in July in Ohio!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm in the website but I can't find Pippa's charity. I'll try again

Pontuf



thewren said:


> just voted tessa
> 
> sam


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks so much for this info, Tessa. I hadn't ever heard of the Global Impact awards before and spent the better part of an hour going through the site and the list of nominees. I voted for SolarAid, which I would have chosen even if Pippa weren't involved, and had a tough time narrowing my list down to only three other projects. It's quite an impressive group.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Found Solar Aid and voted. Great charity!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, Sam and all! We have the heat on tonight, too. Weather is supposed to get warmer every day, and be 90 by next weekend. Think I'll have my big strong son-in-law come over Mon. or Tues. and help DH get the air conditioners in the windows - one upstairs and a big one downstairs - keeps the house pretty cool. 
Tomorrow, we have to go shopping for birthday gifts for our GD Isabelle -she will be 3 yrs. old on Sat, but the party will be on Sunday.
Sam, those salad dressings sound yummy. I'm going to pass a couple on to my older DD - she likes to try new things and I think some of these are right up her alley.
I need to pick up a new prayer notebook while I'm out, the old one is getting filled up! 
Think I'll go set up the coffee maker for morning and go to bed. GD Katie had today off school, so I had two to look after. She's 10 and she's a big help with the baby and pretty much entertains herself, but I still feel more responsibility on my shoulders with her there. Kinda tires me out!! 
Have a wonderful weekend, dear folks. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> whatever happened to jackie? it runs in my mind that she was shot but i can't remember. i liked her a lot more than i like the new one.
> 
> sam


I was never dure what happened to her but I like this one better than the blonde they tried! Bring Jackie back!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Sam. It is interesting that I have shared with my KP friends and not my same city friends. I think it speaks well of the quality of people on this site. We genuinely care about each other even though most of us have never met in person. Love this group!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I'm in the website but I can't find Pippa's charity. I'll try again
> 
> Pontuf


I hsd to google the name of the charity and google global impact awards to find it and vote


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't remember if she got shot, I think so. She became very disillusioned with her job.

In real life I heard that the producers wrote her out. She has been suffering From celiac disease for a couple years and was asking for time off.I 've always liked her, the actress. They seem to be trying lots of partners for Danny. None have clicked like Jacke, in my opinion..

Pontuf



thewren said:


> whatever happened to jackie? it runs in my mind that she was shot but i can't remember. i liked her a lot more than i like the new one.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Our heater has been on since last night also. Sposed yo be 90 by Wednesday!!crazy weather

Prayers and hugs gor all off to sleep perchance to dream....


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


I'm glad for you, Pammie, that your mom seems in better spirits. It's so important to have those happy moments at such a time, I know. My two other sisters and I were able to visit our sister in hospice care last Sunday. She was having a good day and we shared reminiscences of family and fun stories of times past. Because we live in three different cities, it was probably the last time we four will all be together. I will treasure the memory, always. I hope your visits with your mom will be equally filled with love. You're in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie, treasure these special moments with your Mom. My heart goes out to you and your brother.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gwen. How are your knees? I hope they are much better.
> 
> Great news about DH.


I've stayed off my feet all day. Thank goodness it is just the left one hurting and now only if I bend it at all. I probably just overdid it wandering around Helen GA yesterday; I don't do hilly/mountainous topography anymore. LOL Will get a brace and my cane out; give in to being old and decrepit. ROFL. No offense mean to anyone using a cane; just my vanity barking out that I'm still in my 20's/30's! ROFL

DD has two dear friends spending the night tonight. The one from Korea just made some yummy dumplings. I made her promise she would teach me how to make them. (Korean dumplings)

Going to a bbq tomorrow at 1:00. It is a a former colleague's home. My "adopted" son and his wife & new baby will be coming in from Florida. Can't wait to see the baby. He is almost 5 months old now and is such a darling. I've only seen pictures and videos so I can't wait to get some baby holding time in. The hostess has been making pulled pork all day today and she is such an excellent cook. Her pulled pork is fabulous. We are all bringing a side dish; me a pasta salad out of a box. Lazy? yep.

Found the site Tesse and voted. What a wonderful project! You should be so proud of your daughter which I'm sure you are! Congratulations to her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pammie, I'm glad your mom is in good spirits, though sorry to hear she seems to be failing. May light & love surround you all.

I've been knitting elephants...on my third tonight, so yes, they go fast. Have a pile to sew up & stuff, and then they will be ready to migrate to Oklahoma.  I have a box; when it's full, I'll mail them off (don't have an address yet).

We had a hot day today--but still no rain in sight. Livestock are starving and our wilderness areas are closing down one by one.  I really hoped the drought would break this year--maybe, but it doesn't look good.

Tomorrow is another day, though, so I will see what I see when it gets here. For now, good night and blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay folks I'm shutting down for the night. Pammie your mom is in my prayers. May she continue to be in good spirits during these final days. I had some of the best chats with my own mom during her final time with us here. I know you will cherish all the time you can be with her. God bless you and keep you. 

Good night everyone. May peace & love surround you. {{{HUGS}}}
Gweniepooh


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

No excuses for bottled salad dressings now! Thanks for all these recipes, Sam. You have excelled yourself! Lets hope the weather obliges and we can have our salad days soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Oh, Julie, I would be so pleased if you could be here any time. To be able to enjoy your company and to share meals with you would be such a grand time. Please come any time, dear friend. The welcome mat is always out for friends such as yourself.
> 
> Ohio Joy


One can always dream!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. I see once again i am at least 10 pages behind on last weeks TP and already we are up to 7 pages on this one. I have read anything yet. Its nearly 3pm so its cuppa time for me!
I have had a good couple of days. Dancing Thurs and Frid mornings this week so that was great. Foots pretty good too.
I went into town last night with a girlfriend for some retail therapy. Got a couple of long sleeve tops for $15 each, so am happy with that. Today i have spent 2 hours in my room doing an Autumn (LOL) clean as i didnt do it in Spring. Four rubbish bags later, and all sorted and cleaned out (gosh the crap i keep!) and dusted, vaccuumed. Finished. Hurray. Oh well thats one room down a few to go. :shock: I intend to go through EVERY cupboard in this place and get rid of what i dont use. 
 Hoping all is ok with everyone. I will read back now and see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. I see once again i am at least 10 pages behind on last weeks TP and already we are up to 7 pages on this one. I have read anything yet. Its nearly 3pm so its cuppa time for me!
> I have had a good couple of days. Dancing Thurs and Frid mornings this week so that was great. Foots pretty good too.
> I went into town last night with a girlfriend for some retail therapy. Got a couple of long sleeve tops for $15 each, so am happy with that. Today i have spent 2 hours in my room doing an Autumn (LOL) clean as i didnt do it in Spring. Four rubbish bags later, and all sorted and cleaned out (gosh the crap i keep!) and dusted, vaccuumed. Finished. Hurray. Oh well thats one room down a few to go. :shock: I intend to go through EVERY cupboard in this place and get rid of what i dont use.
> Hoping all is ok with everyone. I will read back now and see.


Good to see you sugarsugar- I think most of America has gone to bed! I am working on my red cowl- had a good afternoon showing a friend how to knead bread.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Today i have spent 2 hours in my room doing an Autumn (LOL) clean as i didnt do it in Spring. Four rubbish bags later, and all sorted and cleaned out (gosh the crap i keep!) and dusted, vaccuumed. Finished. Hurray. Oh well thats one room down a few to go. :shock: I intend to go through EVERY cupboard in this place and get rid of what i dont use.
> Hoping all is ok with everyone. I will read back now and see.


WOW!! Do you hire out? :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> WOW!! Do you hire out? :lol:


Hi there. Yeah sure, you can hire me. Just send me the flight tickets and i'll be there. LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still catching up.. Fantastic family photos Pup Lover, Sorry to hear about you knee Gwen.. hope it settles down.
Great recipes again Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


I've registered my vote, Tessa. A terrific cause and well worthy of funding and an award.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends,
I have rested by reading your posts all day. This will be long, but I have been away a while..
Southern GirlHappy 24th anniversary! The day before Angie fell, She sent my DGD to get the mail. Haley came running in screaming.a snakeAngie called every one in her neighborhoodno men were home. My SIL could not come. She called her landscaper and told him to please come out and kill this snake. He graciously did. My little Haley had dropped mail all over the garage floor getting away
Marianne.many prayers sent up for Ben and for you. Do set your worries at the Dear Lords feet. We prayer warriors have your back. I love Pioneer Woman, but dont have her blog site. You are so lucky to have Cyndi, Gwen, and Deb along with Mom and the countless friends on TP. You are such a loving soul and mean so much to us all. A big Happy Belated Birthday to Cyndi
KehinkleI am learning to make socks now. I am making a pair on the 9 inch circs now. I have two size twos and cast on each one. I have cuffs made on both, now I am working on the leg section on one, when I finish with it, I will then do the leg section on the other, etc. I also have the DVDs Sock I; Sock II; and Sock III on how to knit two socks on two circs. She suggests to cast on two different self striping yarns to help keep track of which working thread to use and when complete casting on same to yarns, ending up with two pairs of socks. Will determine which method I like best. I am dreading the toe and the Kitchener Grafting
Samthe picture of you and Hiedi is just wonderful. She is just beautiful and is all Bentley James! We all have had situations as you with Heather and I think it is important to let them know how we feel sometimes. You did the right thing, so dont you beat our sweet man up. Prayers are going up for Andy, his family, and for Hiedi in dealing with it. Maybe a baby for the holidaypraying for safe delivery and healthy little boy
PuploverI am so sorry you are having such nasty side effects from the chemo. My daughter did not have to have Chemo but did have to have Radiation. It did a number on her. You are on my prayer list and will continue to lift you up daily. Pictures of the family were wonderful. What handsome boys you raised, precious little grandson, and sweet looking parents. I am also avid mystery reader
Gottasch. (Donna)Your purple shawl is just beautiful. Please post finished. You are far more advanced than I. You will miss the little kitty you have been kittysitting I am sure. You just need to get another kitty for you, since Cocoa is a DH kitty. I love your avatar. You are a beautiful lady and the wedding pictures were wonderful. Handsome groom, beautiful bride
Pontuf.better to take a pill than suffer a debilitating stroke. We need you healthy girlfriend. My DH is on them and feels much better; Did you know Paula Deen has a recipe for Bread Pudding using Kryspy Kremes. I have it. One of my friends m;ade it for the workers at VBS and it is delicious
PurleladyPrayers for your sciatic back pain. Nothing is worse than bac
Patches.Prayers going up for your poor hands and that you can get back to your knitting soon. SO glad your daughter is coming for a visit. She will be such a comfort.
Spidercontinue to pray for work for your husband
GwenYour Waterfall is just beautiful and so are you. I love your pretty grey hair; what a wonderful birthday present for Cyndithe Barbie clothes were just too cute; Oh how lucky you are to be able to be a part of Marianne and friends lives. Such a fun group Too bad I am way down inthd Mississippi. Prayers for healing for your knee. Wish I were able to go to the Knitapalooza. My BD is July. Congrats to DH on employment
Pammie.My heart so goes out to you. My mom was with me for eight months before God took her home. Her kidneys were shutting down due to the stroke she had. Just love her everyday.tell her often how much you do and how much she has meant to you over the years. I cherish every minute God gave me with my Mom. I know it was hard moving her to nursing homeJust visit as much as you can and give her quality time. Will continue to lift you up dear lady. I know how difficult this is for you to see happening before your eyes.
Marge.prayers are going up for you and your cousin
Juliecontinuing to pray for you and this difficult situation you are in. I pray your flight over will be productive. Be strong and stand by your man. My heart goes out to you and many others on our site who have lost children. As the song says, I Can Only Imagine
Shirley.I have never known such a multi talented lady. You are a real artist for sure. All your postings are just so inspiring. I loved the picture of you and your waterfall. You are beautiful! My heart went out to you regarding the computer bloop. When I was typing our SS class cookbook I did the same thing. I called my SIL for mercy. He is a computer genius and came and got it back for me
Nana Caren.the cake is just wonderful. Praying you have a safe trip and wonderful time in London
Martina.A belated Happy Birthday. I am so sorry for your loss and all you are going through to move. My dear friend of 46 years lost her husband to suicide and she had to break down her house in order to get it on the market in order to move to where her daughter is. She still is unsettled there. I would think it would be hard to start over again in a new location, especially with a death from suicide. Best wishes and prayers for your transition
Tessaprayers for dental work and good fitting bridge
Daralene.Sorry to hear you have been sick. Praying for a good trip and wonderful fellowship with family. Gald your brother had a wife who was on top of his care
Jynx, dear lady, so glad to get word from you. I am just so saddened you are going through such a difficult time. I am so sorry such major surgery has had to be done.The colostomy is temporary. Concentrate on healing and getting your strength back. Followup surgery will be a breeze compared to what you have already had.
Rookie RetireeI remember mom making new English peas and Dumplings. It was always so good
ptofValerieDo pray the head injury is healing well with no complications
Strawberry4u.Sharon, so good to see your postbeen missing you
Pacerhard to believe VBS is here again. Wont be able to help this year
Now to update you on my Angie. They were not able to operate until Thursday due to swelling. Dr said it was worse than he thought. Not only did she break three bones but also tore the ligaments as well as the dislocated bone. Her baby sister has been staying day and night. Tues they plan to transfer her to what is referred to as a step down hospital for aggressive physical therapy. The steroid IVs continue to be given once a week. She will be in that hospital for six weeks. I have promised her she will never be alone. Kelsey (her sister) says she is not gonna let me do it by myself and that we will be each others relief person. I will be there for her as long as it takes. She has been through so very much. It breaks my heart seeing her in so much pain and upset she will be away from her little one for so long.
I am planning to take my afghan I have been working on and my socks I am learning to make and my computer and kindle. When she sleeps, I will have my knitting going. Sunday will be the first time we are able to go to SS in 17 Sundays. It will be great to be with my church family
Will close for now..and continue to lift all of you up for each of your needs. I love you all so much. This site is such a blessing to me. You all are special to me and I Love You.Betty


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just joined the tea party and see the first page is a lot of recipes! I'm sure they will all be delicious.
> 
> Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


Thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sam my heart goes out to Andy and Michelle. They are in my prayers.


Ditto from me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Bulldog. I really appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog... Sending healing thoughts to Angie, she is doing it tough poor girl. You take care of yourself too though. It is very tiring i know...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I have rested by reading your posts all day. This will be long, but I have been away a while
> ...
> Juliecontinuing to pray for you and this difficult situation you are in. I pray your flight over will be productive. Be strong and stand by your man. My heart goes out to you and many others on our site who have lost children. As the song says, I Can Only Imagine
> ...


Dear Betty, thank you for being such a caring soul, in the middle of such tribulation yourself! Prayers for Angie, her treatment is taking such a long time, and the whole situation was so unfortunate. What a good thing to be able to take up your needles, as Angie rests. Hugs and a hearty God Bless!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just joined the tea party and see the first page is a lot of recipes! I'm sure they will all be delicious.
> 
> Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


Pray that she can stay like this- even if it means a shorter time it is much better that she enjoys what time she has. And that you can all enjoy her while you still have her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam--
> 
> My furnace just kicked on. We closed up the house yesterday when the temp began dropping and the clouds rolled in just after 2pm. It got rather cold in the house last night so we put the blankets and quilts back on the beds. We were grateful for them by morning.
> 
> ...


Potato and pea soup sounds interesting- any recipe coming from someone? SOunds different for a combination but often serve peas and potaotes together afterall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have finsihed last week and read a couple more pages here but on my out again- to the wedding reception this time.
And my team won the footy again- after 4 successive losses now 3 wins. Next week a harder team so see how we go this time against a better team (our 4 loses were all to the best teams- but we should not have lost them- well amybe on).
Bye Bye


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree -- many prayers and heeling best wishes coming your way for the whole family.



sugarsugar said:


> Bulldog... Sending healing thoughts to Angie, she is doing it tough poor girl. You take care of yourself too though. It is very tiring i know...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Potato and pea soup sounds interesting- any recipe coming from someone? SOunds different for a combination but often serve peas and potaotes together afterall.


Yes please. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a recipe that's petty close to what I do:

http://www.food.com/recipe/creamed-peas-and-potatoes-169825

Mom seemed to only make it with fresh new potatoes and fresh peas from the garden. She would use chives or dill depending on what was in the garden. She made a straight white sauce (bechemel) to go with the cooked peas and potatoes and then would thin it to be soup. I've been known to throw some cheese in (gruyere is my favorite) to add to the richness. Mom never skimped on the butter either and it was simply seasoned with salt & pepper. Still one of my favorite things. We never had pearl onions, but Mom would dice green onions (scallions) for on top.



darowil said:


> Potato and pea soup sounds interesting- any recipe coming from someone? SOunds different for a combination but often serve peas and potaotes together afterall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a recipe that's petty close to what I do:
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/creamed-peas-and-potatoes-169825
> 
> Mom seemed to only make it with fresh new potatoes and fresh peas from the garden. She would use chives or dill depending on what was in the garden. She made a straight white sauce (bechemel) to go with the cooked peas and potatoes and then would thin it to be soup. I've been known to throw some cheese in (gruyere is my favorite) to add to the richness. Mom never skimped on the butter either and it was simply seasoned with salt & pepper. Still one of my favorite things. We never had pearl onions, but Mom would dice green onions (scallions) for on top.


Sounds superb! I adore early potatoes, and fresh grown peas, now to put Gruyere with those- inspired!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ptofValerieDo pray the head injury is healing well with no complications

It will be great to be with my church family
Will close for now..and continue to lift all of you up for each of your needs. I love you all so much. This site is such a blessing to me. You all are special to me and I Love You.Betty[/quote]

Lovely to hear form you Betty, dear. I too have been remembering my KPT family in prayer and also laughter at times. The things we get up to and that happen in our lives often give us all a good giggle. Thanks for asking about my head!! The bump is reduced a bit but washing and styling my hair these last couple of mornings has been a trial. Super-gently does the trick. It is a lovely morning here and I've been up since about 6.45 so already some jobs are complete. I don't have oodles of clothes but I do like to dress well and for me, as summer approaches, that means linen trousers, pretty skirts and various tops along with light fabric or knitted jackets. I keep the out of season clothes in boxes in my loft and I've almost completed the seasonal swap. I hope the weather stays dry otherwise I'll look a right ninny on white linen trousers and a big raincoat! I do, however, keep some warmer things to hand as Irish summers aren't continuous sunshine and warmth!! I hope all of us have a day in which we bring happiness top others through our prayers and encounters. Affectionately.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It's been the same here all day except I stayed indoors and knit. I am lucky the grands stay away from the pond except for #12 Seth. He loves to watch the fish swimming.


I'm not putting fish in my pond as I want it to be a wildlife pond. But GS aged 8 1/2 is a naturalist and wants to get down close to see what is going on and of course Little Madam aged 5 reckons sanything her brother can do she can do the same.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks for posting this, found it very interesting. Have voted for 4 of the projects including Pippa's


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not putting fish in my pond as I want it to be a wildlife pond. But GS aged 8 1/2 is a naturalist and wants to get down close to see what is going on and of course Little Madam aged 5 reckons sanything her brother can do she can do the same.


 :thumbup: I meant to comment the other day but will do so now.. i Love you minnie me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I meant to comment the other day but will do so now.. i Love you minnie me. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Sugarsugar. At the moment she is being very well behaved, but then I have hidden the red wine.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


 Thank you for letting us know about that, Tessa. I have found the site and voted! I had heard something of this project before, as it was featured on a radio programme I was listening to a few months ago. Maybe your daughter even took part in the broadcast? It seemed an eminently sensible way to tackle a major problem, with real benefits to the whole planet.

Good luck to them, both in the voting and in their future development!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


A very worthy cause, I think all housed should have solar. Already voted. What a beautiful daughter you have.
Here is the link.

https://globalimpactchallenge.withgoogle.com


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> ptofValerieDo pray the head injury is healing well with no complications
> 
> Thanks for asking about my head!! The bump is reduced a bit but washing and styling my hair these last couple of mornings has been a trial. Super-gently does the trick. It is a lovely morning here and I've been up since about 6.45 so already some jobs are complete. I don't have oodles of clothes but I do like to dress well and for me, as summer approaches, that means linen trousers, pretty skirts and various tops along with light fabric or knitted jackets. I keep the out of season clothes in boxes in my loft and I've almost completed the seasonal swap. I hope the weather stays dry otherwise I'll look a right ninny on white linen trousers and a big raincoat! I do, however, keep some warmer things to hand as Irish summers aren't continuous sunshine and warmth!! I hope all of us have a day in which we bring happiness top others through our prayers and encounters. Affectionately.


I know just what you mean about the summer clothes, Valerie. I took my warm weather stuff out of the storage bags about a month ago, when, for a few days, we had some decent weather. Fortunately, I did not pack the winter things away at the same time, because that is just what I have been wearing recently. Even today, with sunshine and blue sky, I am still wearing a thick jumper. I think it will need several days of sun for the air to feel really warm and, sadly, the weather forecast I heard predicted a return to cold and rain on Monday!

Most of my summer wardrobe is 'vintage' - we have such a short spell of warm weather that summer clothes never seem to wear out. I have a couple of tops that I knitted 25+ years ago that are still wearable and numerous blouses etc that I have had for more than 15 years.

I hope your poor head is feeling better now - it is worrying to think how much worse it might have been...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks so much for this info, Tessa. I hadn't ever heard of the Global Impact awards before and spent the better part of an hour going through the site and the list of nominees. I voted for SolarAid, which I would have chosen even if Pippa weren't involved, and had a tough time narrowing my list down to only three other projects. It's quite an impressive group.


Same with me solar lighting would have been my #1 as well. One of the best charities.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> DD just got here, talk to all tomorrow, prayer to all that have troubles, asking that peace and joy, and healing be laced with lots of love.
> Also still asking for the healing for Sam's daughter's friend. Night.


Enjoy your time with your DD.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, I'm glad your mom is in good spirits, though sorry to hear she seems to be failing. May light & love surround you all.
> 
> I've been knitting elephants...on my third tonight, so yes, they go fast. Have a pile to sew up & stuff, and then they will be ready to migrate to Oklahoma.  I have a box; when it's full, I'll mail them off (don't have an address yet).
> 
> ...


I would gladly send you some of our rain, it has rained everyday for at least a week. Good news the farmers are loving it, just make it hard to get things done outdoors.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was going to copy my skype numbers but it rebooted without allowing me to. so as soon as i have it reloaded i am going to need to you to call me again at thewren41 so i can get your numbers again. what a bust. i looked at all the ways to download skype - i'm not sure which one to do - i don't have firefox and really don't want it. will wait for ron to call me - hopefully yet tonight.
> 
> sam


I has skype on an auto sign in when computer starts but for some reason it booted me out and now I can't get back in. Silly me forgot to keep record of skype details. May have to set up another skype account. I like skype as I can talk face to face with friends and it costs me nothing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> 
> Nana Caren.the cake is just wonderful. Praying you have a safe trip and wonderful time in London
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment it will be passed on to Elishia. 
Sending healing thoughts and energy to Angie. HUGS for you. Don;t forget to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a recipe that's petty close to what I do:
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/creamed-peas-and-potatoes-169825
> 
> Mom seemed to only make it with fresh new potatoes and fresh peas from the garden. She would use chives or dill depending on what was in the garden. She made a straight white sauce (bechemel) to go with the cooked peas and potatoes and then would thin it to be soup. I've been known to throw some cheese in (gruyere is my favorite) to add to the richness. Mom never skimped on the butter either and it was simply seasoned with salt & pepper. Still one of my favorite things. We never had pearl onions, but Mom would dice green onions (scallions) for on top.


Mum would make this in the spring as well, she used pearl onions. Really didn't like to peel those things at all.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, wow are you ever into the dressings...thanks for all those wonderful recipes and I think the blueberry bars sound just like the perfect breakfast. This morning we woke up to the reality that we have our two youngest granddaughters visitng us this weekend, thank God for the pool and half way decent weather so they can also go to the beach with their daddy. Have a great Memorial Day weekend and we are so grateful for all who protect us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not putting fish in my pond as I want it to be a wildlife pond. But GS aged 8 1/2 is a naturalist and wants to get down close to see what is going on and of course Little Madam aged 5 reckons sanything her brother can do she can do the same.


My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often. 
I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply. 
The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angie: My thoughts are with you and your Daughter and her loving sister.

I know that many pairs of arms wrapped around you and your family.

We are here for you if you feel you have to 'vent'. Take care of yourself too Angie as you must keep your strength up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Yippee, all caught up. Now for me, only minor family dramas occurring, everyone's health is currently stable. Seniors have put electric blanket on bed, hopefully that will help with their backs as the weather this week has been attrocious.

For those who are suffering from mystery illness or Cancer, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending you comforting hugs. For those suffering from knees and things, you have my sympathy, while I have never seriously injured my joints, I did have Ross River Virus one year, and ached in every joint for weeks. I still occassionally get achy joints in the cold 20 years later because of this.

On the issue of cats, today I got to nurse and pat the neighbours cat who normally won't let me near her. Happy about that. We currently have 2 nieces over for the night just so they can have a ride in Grandma's new car that Daddy asked Mummy to buy her before he died. It is lovely chocolate color and every time I see it, I want to break off a piece and eat it.

Today, I went of my first geocache adventure which did not go so well as I wasn't as prepared as I thought. It was in some light scrub along a creek. My problem was the uneven surface that had some serious holes hiding under a grass mat. Had fun anyway. Now planning another one tomorrow which is near good paths.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Betina said:


> Sam, Our Grandson who got shot in the head at the end of Jan. is a miracle. So tell Andy's family it can happen.It takes time and prayers and just not getting too discouraged!
> I know that all the prayers that were sent from youall and other friends and family made a huge difference in our GS's progress! Thank you all so much!!!!
> Our group will be praying for Andy, and all the other lovely friends on the Tea Party who it can help. Prayers make such a difference! Betina


Your grandson's recovery is a good reason to praise God for answering prayers. And am praying for a Miracle for Andy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Good evening Sam and all the lovely people here enjoying the tea party!!! It's chilly here in mid-Michigan but soon enough we'll be complaining about the heat!! Which I'm looking forward to. I HATE cold weather! I'm planting all of my flower boxes tomorrow so I hope we don't getting any more frost. Have a wonderful time, no matter where you are in the world!!!
> Judy aka, LadyBecket


Welcome to the Tea Party. I'm sure our wonderful host, Sam, will welcome you, too. 
I'm not fond of cold weather, either, and this winter seems to be hanging around way too long.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I was 100 F here today! How i would love your 60 degree weather and possible frost warning! We are taking off for Durango CO on Monday to cooler weather, pine trees, catch and release fly fishing and just a very fun road trip. 100 degrees in May is just too hot too early !.


I went to Arizona for an extended Memorial Day weekend trip many years ago. And the temps were very close to 100 at that time.....didn't realize it was unusual for that time of the year.
JuneK


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Yes the towels are knitted. Love them and the dishcloths. Good for trying different patterns. Sometimes the red color runs but have found if you (set) it before it doesn't run. Very foggy around here this morning. Temp is 36 degrees. You know about Ohio weather.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've stayed off my feet all day. Thank goodness it is just the left one hurting and now only if I bend it at all. I probably just overdid it wandering around Helen GA yesterday; I don't do hilly/mountainous topography anymore. LOL Will get a brace and my cane out; give in to being old and decrepit. ROFL. No offense mean to anyone using a cane; just my vanity barking out that I'm still in my 20's/30's! ROFL
> 
> DD has two dear friends spending the night tonight. The one from Korea just made some yummy dumplings. I made her promise she would teach me how to make them. (Korean dumplings)
> 
> ...


So glad to hear that your knee/s are improving slowly. I'm now in a motorized wheelchair so had to give the vanity away and admit I really need it. Walking with a cane and/or walker just didn't cut it.
The mind might still be 21 but the body sure as heck isn't. But after 5 yrs of being wheelchair-bound, I still dream about walking. Just so thankful I have the wheelchair.
Enjoy all your partying and baby cuddling.
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


What a charmer! He wont have any problems getting the girls, lol.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Will close for now..and continue to lift all of you up for each of your needs. I love you all so much. This site is such a blessing to me. You all are special to me and I Love You.Betty[/quote]

Betty, you are such a wonderful, caring person...mentioning everyone by name and keeping them in prayers when you, yourself, have such heartache with your daughter.
I will keep you and your daughter in my prayers. Please take care of yourself. I'm so glad that you have a daughter that is so willing to help her sister and you.
God bless you and yours.
JuneK


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sam 
Love all your recipes there can never be too many of them.
It has been really warm here in Florida. in the 90s yesterday. the weatherman stated we were to have a cold front come down sometime next week. The temps will probably be in the 80s or high 70s Whatever will not last long. Is it ever going to warm up where you live? Seems that you have had a lot of cold weather. Well here is wishing you some warm (not hot) weather. Norm


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pammie, I so pray that you and your mother can have lots of loving, quality time together before you have to say that final goodbye.
Hug,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I has skype on an auto sign in when computer starts but for some reason it booted me out and now I can't get back in. Silly me forgot to keep record of skype details. May have to set up another skype account. I like skype as I can talk face to face with friends and it costs me nothing.


and you can easily knit while you talk!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


yea Seth!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Betty prayers for Angie, you and her sister. Make sure that you both take time for yourselvves as well.

Pammie prayers for your mom and family, cant imagine losing my mom. cherish the time you have.

Only 48 here and going to rain again today with 70% chance fir the next 3 days also. Wecould be in the extreme opposite of last years drought if this keeps up. Have seen a few ants in the house which we tend to see once we start getting water logged. Oh well, good days for reading and knitting. I am still working on the readers wrap and dinner at the eiffel tower shawl, need to add a scarf in there so i feel like im accomplishing something!

Laundry n kitchen to clean need to get movin! Everyone have a god day/evening!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angie: My thoughts are with you and your Daughter and her loving sister.
> 
> I know that many pairs of arms wrapped around you and your family.
> 
> We are here for you if you feel you have to 'vent'. Take care of yourself too Angie as you must keep your strength up.


SIGH! Another beautiful rendition....thank you for sharing all this beauty with us!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gingerwitch, who used to be a regular tea party goer, not sure if she still has time- she is very busy with the gardening she does.
Anyway, it is her birthday today.

Happy Birthday Gingerwitch!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much Sam for all the great salad dressing recipes .Can't wait to give them a try..


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Betty, thank you for being such a caring soul, in the middle of such tribulation yourself! Prayers for Angie, her treatment is taking such a long time, and the whole situation was so unfortunate. What a good thing to be able to take up your needles, as Angie rests. Hugs and a hearty God Bless!


Ditto


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Sam! Thank you for yiur oist..everything sounds yummy! Nothing planned for the weekend eh??? Maybe that baby has a surprise for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I do the same thing - keep the off season clothes washed neatly and folded into airtight bins that I store in our crawl space (short basement) - it's not a typical crawl space in that it has a painted cement floor and carpeting. The bins are all emptied of the summer clothes and I've pulled the winter clothes out of the dresser and closet. Now to sort through the winter clothes - clean those that need to be (wools go to the dry cleaners) and donate those that I no longer need or no longer fit -- since I closed the business, most of the professional clothes will go to Bottomless Closet. Then on to the summer clothes - sort them, donate some and then put away in closet and dresser. I, too, keep out some jeans & flannel shirts for our cool (or even cold) summer nights. I love linen clothes, but have never been able to wear them well---I always looked a wrinkly mess so all of those have beend donated. Woke up to a cool albeit still cold (44 degrees) morning - DD comes home tonight so DGS will be going home tonight. We hope to get a goods sleep and then head off to Springfield, IL to our other DD....busy day. Everyone have a nice day/evening/afternoon.

quote=ptofValerie]ptofValerieDo pray the head injury is healing well with no complications

It will be great to be with my church family
Will close for now..and continue to lift all of you up for each of your needs. I love you all so much. This site is such a blessing to me. You all are special to me and I Love You.Betty[/quote]

Lovely to hear form you Betty, dear. I too have been remembering my KPT family in prayer and also laughter at times. The things we get up to and that happen in our lives often give us all a good giggle. Thanks for asking about my head!! The bump is reduced a bit but washing and styling my hair these last couple of mornings has been a trial. Super-gently does the trick. It is a lovely morning here and I've been up since about 6.45 so already some jobs are complete. I don't have oodles of clothes but I do like to dress well and for me, as summer approaches, that means linen trousers, pretty skirts and various tops along with light fabric or knitted jackets. I keep the out of season clothes in boxes in my loft and I've almost completed the seasonal swap. I hope the weather stays dry otherwise I'll look a right ninny on white linen trousers and a big raincoat! I do, however, keep some warmer things to hand as Irish summers aren't continuous sunshine and warmth!! I hope all of us have a day in which we bring happiness top others through our prayers and encounters. Affectionately.[/quote]


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up, and have my coffee, DD is still sleeping  in my bed . She needed this time love her so much. She works hard and is always so caring, she really is a people person. Not only will she try to care for me, but any one else she can help, :-D I am so blessed. Pray all have a great week end and enjoy there holiday. Blessing going your way, willed with joy, laughter, and love. Laced with healing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All voted -- very interesting and so great that we have people like Pippa who see value in working on social and economic issues.



NanaCaren said:


> A very worthy cause, I think all housed should have solar. Already voted. What a beautiful daughter you have.
> Here is the link.
> 
> https://globalimpactchallenge.withgoogle.com


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bulldog _Betty -- I apologize I called you Angie - and that is your daughter's name. 

However, I do want you to know that you are in my thoughts. 

Thanks for your kind words about my internet goof. I am not concerned about it now. It was a lesson learned and when I see the health and other problems being dealt with by people on this wonderful 
thread, I should not have even mentioned it. It is a soft place to land, the Tea Party, isn't it? Keep us up to date, and know we are thinking of you. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gingerwitch-- Happy Birthday ! I hope you have a wonderful year. 

Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's so funny!!! My brother wants to bring some of those along to the reunion (he has three the can bring by trailer) but he insists that any family member driving them signs a waiver of injury. Are they that dangerous? What age is old enough to know how to handle them?



NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, I would never have thought of combining cucumber with watermelon and cantaloupe. Sounds delicious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was in Tucson in early June and my friend suggested I use an oven mitt to open my car that had set in his driveway all day----he was right!!



jknappva said:


> I went to Arizona for an extended Memorial Day weekend trip many years ago. And the temps were very close to 100 at that time.....didn't realize it was unusual for that time of the year.
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Gingerwitch-- Happy Birthday ! I hope you have a wonderful year.
> 
> Shirley (designer1234)


Now that is just beautiful. :-D

Happy birthday, gingerwitch , :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Gingerwitch.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gingerwitch, who used to be a regular tea party goer, not sure if she still has time- she is very busy with the gardening she does.
> Anyway, it is her birthday today.
> 
> Happy Birthday Gingerwitch!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

WOW...you outdid yourself with the dressing recipes..they are all appreciated. I hope you and your family have a nice Memorial Day..and awaiting when the blessed event occurs..


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

For Bulldog
Thank you for your wishes. I hope Angie progresses well. Take care of yourself too. Something we tend to neglect when caring for others, then we become ill and make things worse. There is nothing wrong with just resting in a visitors chair while the patient rests too!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck to your daughter and I will google this and vote


Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I have to agree with this I do not care for the new partner I did like Jackie


Pontuf said:


> I can't remember if she got shot, I think so. She became very disillusioned with her job.
> 
> In real life I heard that the producers wrote her out. She has been suffering From celiac disease for a couple years and was asking for time off.I 've always liked her, the actress. They seem to be trying lots of partners for Danny. None have clicked like Jacke, in my opinion..
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


What a doll! He must be a real character; you can just see it in his sparkling eyes and grin!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> What a charmer! He wont have any problems getting the girls, lol.


He definitely takes after his daddy on that account.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> yea Seth!


 :thumbup: he's my boy for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bulldog Betty will continue lifting up Angie in prayer. Do take time for yourself and get some rest. It is wonderful that little sis is sharing the time beside Angie to give you respite. Also thank you for your thoughts and prayers for us on the KTP. You are a treasure for sure.

My knee seems a bit better this morning thank goodness. I thing babying it yesterday was just what was needed.


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the recipes!!! I am getting married July 14 and we are doing a vegetarian lunch and cake reception. I am giving recipes to friends, so they can help out, and we are making a salad bar as part of the lunch. I make all my dressings from scratch and they are all mostly in my head and not on paper. I pretty much just make them up as I go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome to the KTP Julesintahoe and congratulations on the upcoming marriage. Love the idea of a veggetarian lunch and cake reception. Hope you will find time to join the the tea party chatter again.

quote=Julesintahoe]Thanks for all the recipes!!! I am getting married July 14 and we are doing a vegetarian lunch and cake reception. I am giving recipes to friends, so they can help out, and we are making a salad bar as part of the lunch. I make all my dressings from scratch and they are all mostly in my head and not on paper. I pretty much just make them up as I go.[/quote]


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Would love to! Knitting hats on request from new stepdaughter. New grandbaby (#3) coming in June. I have time only for planning and knitting!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I can't remember if she got shot, I think so. She became very disillusioned with her job.
> 
> In real life I heard that the producers wrote her out. She has been suffering From celiac disease for a couple years and was asking for time off.I 've always liked her, the actress. They seem to be trying lots of partners for Danny. None have clicked like Jacke, in my opinion..
> 
> Pontuf


Pontuf...I love Blue Bloods but just can't seem to click with any of the new partners. Hope they will bring her back if she is up to it with health issues


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a pretty good, and busy, year. Looking forward to my 50th birthday in August, when I will get to relax and from that point forward.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Julesintahoe said:


> Would love to! Knitting hats on request from new stepdaughter. New grandbaby (#3) coming in June. I have time only for planning and knitting!


Welcome, congrats on getting married, may the blessings flow all over it.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Another Tea Party and late again! Sam and others the recipes sound delicious! There are enough for a whole summer of eating! Like some of you our weather has turned COLD! but it is sunny. I think the sun is going to chase out the cold today. I don't like having to bundle up in the morning again to do the chores. sigh, soon it will be too hot!!

I did get some knitting done yesterday, I started to teach my grandaughter to knit, she didn't quite catch on yet but she liked it and she now knows her left from her right hand! We also did some spinning together and she's getting pretty good at it! 
Hope everyone has a great day!
Still praying for those in need, you often come to mind. nittergma


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 24 May 13
> 
> Tips:
> Shopping tip: Thick and creamy Greek-style yogurt is made by removing the whey from cultured milk. Because the whey has been removed, you can cook with Greek-style yogurt without the normal separation that occurs when cooking with regular yogurt. Both can be used in this recipe, but we recommend using Greek yogurt if its available at your supermarket.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the Potato and Asparagus Soup that I made with the asparagus from my friend's garden. It was very tasty. I added a chopped onion to the potatoes and asparagus. I didn't have bacon so I sautéed the extra asparagus in a little olive oil until crisp and added some bacos and lemon peel-skipped the honey. I think it would be good with chives as well. Bacos not needed if you don't want meat. The evaporated milk makes it creamy without adding a lot of calories. It is a beautiful spring green color. Enjoy.

Creamy Potato and Asparagus Soup
Makes: 4 servings
Start to Finish 30 mins 

Ingredients
	1 1/4 pounds fresh asparagus spears, trimmed 
	1 1/4 pounds potatoes, peeled and chopped (1/2-inch pieces or smaller) 
	1 12 ounce can evaporated milk 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 
	1 1/4 cups water 
	6 slices bacon 
	1 tablespoon honey 
	Toppings such as finely shredded lemon peel, fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley, coarse salt, and/or freshly ground black pepper (optional) 
Directions
1. Reserve about one-third of the asparagus. Combine remaining asparagus, the potatoes, evaporated milk, salt, pepper, and the water in a saucepan. Bring to boiling; reduce heat. Simmer, covered, for 10 minutes or until potatoes are tender. Cool slightly. In a blender or food processor, blend or process soup, half at a time, until smooth.
2. Meanwhile, in a skillet cook bacon until crisp. Drain on paper towels; set aside. Reserve 1 tablespoon bacon drippings in skillet. Add reserved asparagus spears to the drippings in skillet. Cook for 5 to 6 minutes or until asparagus is crisp-tender, stirring occasionally.
3. Coarsely chop bacon and place in a microwave-safe pie plate. Drizzle bacon with honey; cover with vented plastic wrap. Just before serving, microcook on 100 percent power (high) for 30 seconds.
4. To serve, ladle soup into bowls and top with asparagus, bacon mixture, and, if desired, toppings.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Potato and pea soup sounds interesting- any recipe coming from someone? SOunds different for a combination but often serve peas and potaotes together afterall.


Darowil--

I had a large chunk of ham in the freezer which I simmered in water until it was thawed and well heated. Took it out to cool and broke off a decent-sized piece of the meat and set aside to cool. Meanwhile, I ladled out enough broth to cover the amount of white potatoes, onions, and 2 stalks of celery (all chopped small or diced).

As these vegetables simmered, I found several pieces of raw sweet potatoes which I'd prepped for oven fried sweet potatoes for the night before. [Don't ask for THAT recipe because I've never been successful at it. Edible but that's the best to be said about them.] I chopped the sweet potato pieces and tossed them into the pot along with 2 cups of frozen peas and salt and pepper to taste.

When the vegs were done and it was about time to serve, I returned the chopped ham and reheated it; added a can of evaporated milk and an equal amount of water. When that didn't look look enough to serve all that we'd need, I added more regular milk. Then it was too thin so I thickened it up nicely with 5 or 6 TBSPs of cornstarch (cornflour?). Checked the seasonings and served it with an assortment of crackers and fresh pineapple on the side.Everyone had a couple of bowls and raved about the great taste.

Now you know why it is so delightful to cook for this crowd!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone! The dogs woke me up too early. I think I stayed up too late last night knitting! Why do we love it so much? I find it relaxes me and I love the finished product! It is a long, thin string, and yet with two sticks, it becomes a beautiful object! Such pleasure!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Rhubarb and Raspberry Galette
Rhubarb Vinaigrette
[/quote]

Thank you for sharing, Shirley...going out to check on my rhubarb right now!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I read the Tea Party every week (enjoy it all week long,) but by the time I get to it, we're on page 13!

Sam, thanks for all the great salad dressing recipes, and just in time for salad days in MN--it's been a VERY LONNNNNGGG winter!!!

I'll add a pancake variation i made this am--very simple:

I used 1 c. Bisquick and 1/2 c. quick oats and 1/2 c. coarse, stone ground cornmeal. 

2 eggs

1/2 c. low fat sour cream (you could use Greek yogurt)

Enough milk to make a batter.

Served with Maple syrup warmed with 1 c. fresh blueberries.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
Got up early and started bbq ribs. My wonderful Sister (Barbara) taught me how to do them this way and they are a winner every time I fix them. You cut you ribs in sectionsI do 2-3 bones per section. Salt and pepper all over. Put in crockpot (bone side down) Cook 6-8 hours, rotating (put bottom ones on top and top on bottom after draining juice from pot). Take out and put on foil lined cookie sheet. With pastry brush..coat generously with bbq sauce and place in 350 degree oven for 30 minutes before serving. I also like to cook corn on the cob in the microwave.4 min for each earin husks. When done remove from microwave. Cut the end off that has been broken from stalkSqueez the shuck at the top to remove from huskall silk will be gonebutter and eat. YUM!
I just texted my girls. Havent heard back yet how night went for my Angie and Kelsey, her sweet sister. I feel so guilty being here at home and not there helping. Can only pray from here. Am anxious to get word from them.
Gwen.I just love your spirit. You find laughter in even bad situations and are so nurturing to others. The Korean Dumplings sound interesting. I just make Moms recipe for good ole Chicken n Dumplings. Mom used to make peach cobbler with dumplings, but I havent figured out how to do it for the life of me. It was so good. Wish I had gotten her to show me. Hope your get together was fun and the knee didnt put a damper on it. As our Sam says, healing energy coming your way.
Pammie.you are constantly in my thoughts. I have walked this path and can only tell to what it was like with Mom. She had a severe stroke and they told me there was irreparable damage to the kidneys. I had her moved by ambulance to my house and got hospice on board so I would have access to doctors. They told me the dementia was irreversible too, but God granted me mercy and gave her many lucid times I have never seen green urine before and I am a retired RN. When her time came, she went to sleep and then into a coma. I found her this way the next morning and could tell by the signs it wouldnt be long. Hearing is the last thing one loses, so I talked into her good ear and told her how much I loved her, how blessed I had been to have had her for a mother, and that I knew she had fought hard, but she could rest now. I told her I knew where I would be able to find her and when God called me home, I wanted her to come get me. She passed away peacefully after I told her that. I will be forever grateful God gave me those eight months with her and let me be there holding her hand and talking to her when she died. You are being lifted up for strength, dear one.
Patches 39.Enjoy your daughter. They are truly a blessing from Heaven
Shirley..I just love you! Thank you so much for my wall hanging. Your talent just leaves me breathless. Dont you fret about name mix up. I call my children by their siblings names except for my only son. When they correct me.I just say You know who I mean!
Busyworkerbee..Glad the cat is letting you touch her. Now can you tell me how to get cats to let you brush them and like it?
NanaCaren.Your grandsons picture is priceless.You can just see the joy and mischief all over that sweet little face.
Gingerwitch.Happy Birthday. Wasnt Shirleys gift to you awesome
JuesinTahoe.Cogratulations on upcoming wedding. Beginning another chapter in your lifes journey
Nittergmas..It is wonderful to have a granddaughter to teach. I have three and none of them show any interest.
Purl2Diva.the soup recipe sounds delicious. Copied and pasted to my Recipe File. Thank YOU for sharing.
A big thanks to all of you for you love and concern expressed for my daughter and I. I am so grateful God led me to this site and the wonderful group of friends and family I have so lovingly been blessed wih. There are no workd to adequately express how much I love and appreciate your many acts of kindness. I am so very humbled by you ll and pray God will make me worthy of all the compassion you have shown to me and my daughter..
Now that I have written a book.off to wash my hair, finish our meal, and back to learning how to knit socks two at a time on two circs. Dear Fergie sent me some Opal sock yarn two circular needless and I am determined to make her proud ((((((HUGS))))), love, and prayers for all.Betty


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Gottasch.Your purple shawl is just beautiful. Please post finished. You are far more advanced than I. You will miss the little kitty you have been kittysitting I am sure. You just need to get another kitty for you, since Cocoa is a DH kitty. I love your avatar. You are a beautiful lady and the wedding pictures were wonderful. Handsome groom, beautiful bride.
> 
> Now to update you on my Angie. They were not able to operate until Thursday due to swelling. Dr said it was worse than he thought. Not only did she break three bones but also tore the ligaments as well as the dislocated bone. Her baby sister has been staying day and night. Tues they plan to transfer her to what is referred to as a step down hospital for aggressive physical therapy. The steroid IVs continue to be given once a week. She will be in that hospital for six weeks. I have promised her she will never be alone. Kelsey (her sister) says she is not gonna let me do it by myself and that we will be each others relief person. I will be there for her as long as it takes. She has been through so very much. It breaks my heart seeing her in so much pain and upset she will be away from her little one for so long.
> 
> ...


Dear Betty, welcome in again!!! Thank you for your kind words!!! I was seriously considering another kitty but after the work of taking care of the two "divas," I decided it better to just look after the one. We still have friends that live near us "on the farm" so I do get my "kitty fix" in by going to visit and trying to catch the little barn kittens they have  

Continued prayers for Angie and you all (her support team). This too shall pass and it will be a bit of a tough go but I'm confident she will pull through just fine and will love you all the more for being there while she's in the hospital. When my mom was ill, I took lots of projects to work on...passed the time for me, while she slept, and also enabled conversation from the nurses 

You take good care, my dear, and know that we are all here for you!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I read the Tea Party every week (enjoy it all week long,) but by the time I get to it, we're on page 13!
> 
> I'll add a pancake variation i made this am--very simple:


Hello machriste. Welcome in!!! Thanks for the hearty pancake recipe! Sounds delish for such a "raw" morning that we are having here. DH and I went to the farmers market in our little town and strolled around to see what there was to see. His bison brats/sausage man was there and of course we had to "re-stock" - lol. Our other purchase was some homemade horseradish. My dad used to make it...I didn't appreciate it then...I love it now.

You just jump in anytime...like the comedians say, "we're here all week"  Glad to see another Minnesotan on KTP


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Mom used to make peach cobbler with dumplings, but I havent figured out how to do it for the life of me. It was so good. Wish I had gotten her to show me.
> 
> Busyworkerbee..Glad the cat is letting you touch her. Now can you tell me how to get cats to let you brush them and like it?
> 
> Betty


I remember we used to have peach cobbler with the (cheap) canned biscuits laid out on the bottom and top of the peach filling that made dumplings when it cooked. Oh, that brings back some memories.

A note on brushing cats: I have a large, very floofy old fellow who does not like the grooming brush, but he really needs brushing regularly. I got a "human comb" (just one of those regular ones) and when I groom him, I run my hand over where I'm going to brush, then run the comb through, then my hand, etc. I use the wider end first to get any "snarls" and then after he's smoothed out a bit, I use the smaller end. So far, he tolerates it pretty well (except for his tail--no touching that!).

I need to get the cape blocked and sew up elephants...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
> Got up early and started bbq ribs.


Thanks for the ribs recipe. Sure is simple to do. I definitely will try this. I usually bake them in the oven about 45 minutes, until just about done. Then DH takes over and puts them on the grill and makes a mess with the BBQ sauce out there  Don't know why the mess happens but as long as he is doing it outside, it is ok by me


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I know just what you mean about the summer clothes, Valerie. I took my warm weather stuff out of the storage bags about a month ago, when, for a few days, we had some decent weather. Fortunately, I did not pack the winter things away at the same time, because that is just what I have been wearing recently. Even today, with sunshine and blue sky, I am still wearing a thick jumper. I think it will need several days of sun for the air to feel really warm and, sadly, the weather forecast I heard predicted a return to cold and rain on Monday!
> 
> Most of my summer wardrobe is 'vintage' - we have such a short spell of warm weather that summer clothes never seem to wear out. I have a couple of tops that I knitted 25+ years ago that are still wearable and numerous blouses etc that I have had for more than 15 years.
> 
> I hope your poor head is feeling better now - it is worrying to think how much worse it might have been...


Ai, indeed, Kathleendoris. More rain and back to the cold, I suspect. Like you, I have summer clothes that have become old and valued friends!! I'm planning my days round that rain as, from now on I have to do hive inspections at 7 day intervals and Mondays suit, except when its raining as the colony gets tetchy if opened in the wet. Never a good idea. Looks like I'll need to plan the hive inspection for Tuesday, even if it is dull and cold. But we keep smiling!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree -- many prayers and heeling best wishes coming your way for the whole family.


ditto ditto....warm wishes and prayers to you, Betty.
Carol (IL)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh - homemade horseradish --- I'm going to have to check that out at our Farmer's market!!! I love it--- and it's not to bad mincing the root in the food processor, but it gets me through the nose every time!! To have it already made up is great --- is it with cream or vinegar?



gottastch said:


> Hello machriste. Welcome in!!! Thanks for the hearty pancake recipe! Sounds delish for such a "raw" morning that we are having here. DH and I went to the farmers market in our little town and strolled around to see what there was to see. His bison brats/sausage man was there and of course we had to "re-stock" - lol. Our other purchase was some homemade horseradish. My dad used to make it...I didn't appreciate it then...I love it now.
> 
> You just jump in anytime...like the comedians say, "we're here all week"  Glad to see another Minnesotan on KTP


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Oh my-o-my-o my, Designer. Another gorgeous quilt! They are all so beautiful! I'm running out of words to express their impact on me...I love-love-love them! thanks for sharing!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Can't believe it's already page 13 already, and just started. All the recipes sound wonderful, especially the warm ones today. After my troubles with the lawnmower, managed to get about 1/4 of the grass cut, then it began to pour. We're expecting rain and cool temps. for the next 5 days, so will have to start over with the lawn. Not much of a problem compared to others. Please remember that I've added everyone to my prayer list, as many as I could remember. Although I don't remember names (senior moments?), the Lord knows who I mean when I refer to " the lady going through chemo", etc. I've only just started reading the tea party, but feel I know so many of you from your posts. It's wonderful that we can support each other in this way. I love KP and have learned so much from the workshops, and from reading everyone's posts. So many talented people! Jinny


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, I am off sweets for a while, but your recipes begged for some blueberry pancakes. Going to try some of the salad dressing too. Quite a list, thanks. Like the web site too. Good info. 
Early welcome and best wishes for Bentley James and the famiy. 
Karen


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That sounds delicious. Will give it a try.


purl2diva said:


> Here is the recipe for the Potato and Asparagus Soup that I made with the asparagus from my friend's garden. It was very tasty. I added a chopped onion to the potatoes and asparagus. I didn't have bacon so I sautéed the extra asparagus in a little olive oil until crisp and added some bacos and lemon peel-skipped the honey. I think it would be good with chives as well. Bacos not needed if you don't want meat. The evaporated milk makes it creamy without adding a lot of calories. It is a beautiful spring green color. Enjoy.
> 
> Creamy Potato and Asparagus Soup
> Makes: 4 servings
> ...


----------



## Julesintahoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Bulldog for the wedding wishes. And to those needing prayers, healing light and blessings to you. Luckily I am marrying a man I have known 46 years, so I know exactly what I am getting! LOL We were best friends from ages 4 to 19, then were separated after high school. We got reconnected on Facebook 4 years ago and picked up right where we left off. He is a special blessing to me. Have wonderful days, ladies!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh - homemade horseradish --- I'm going to have to check that out at our Farmer's market!!! I love it--- and it's not to bad mincing the root in the food processor, but it gets me through the nose every time!! To have it already made up is great --- is it with cream or vinegar?


Ok recipes please! DH bought a horse radish plant for the gardenthis year will need toknow what to do with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I often hear stories like yours and think how special that is!! All the best to you for a wonderful wedding day and a very happy life. I'm hoping something like that happens for my DD - she lost her husband to colon cancer nearly 2 years ago--she has a 4 year old son and I hope that she finds someone special again too!!



Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks Bulldog for the wedding wishes. And to those needing prayers, healing light and blessings to you. Luckily I am marrying a man I have known 46 years, so I know exactly what I am getting! LOL We were best friends from ages 4 to 19, then were separated after high school. We got reconnected on Facebook 4 years ago and picked up right where we left off. He is a special blessing to me. Have wonderful days, ladies!


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh wow! So hungry now. . Thank you for these yummy recipes!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Betty, you, Angie and Marianne's son Ben are the first two entries in my brand-new prayer notebook! The old one was getting full, but now I have lots of room for all the prayer requests.

Those two soup recipes sound fabulous. They have been copied for future use. This weekend is going to be cool - it's only 56 right now- and meals have all been planned. Tonight is pizza and birthday cake at DD#2's; it's her youngest one's 3rd birthday.

Well, off to knit a little and maybe a nap before we go the the birthday party - I think 9 of the 10 grandkids will be there, so chaos will reign!! Gotta love it. Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ok recipes please! DH bought a horse radish plant for the gardenthis year will need toknow what to do with it.


What I used to do when I had horseradish in the garden was to prepare the horseradish for freezing or storage --- swomehing like this:

http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_prepare_horseradish/

I would adjust salt & sugar levels to my taste. But, I prefer a creamed style of preparation. So before ready to serve, I mix the above mixture with mayonnaise, cream or cream cheese depending on what I have on hand and then add mustard, etc. depending on what I'm serving with it. I love this over beef, ham & meatball sandwiches. There are quite a few recipes out on the internet and they're basically all the same unless you want to add some herbs to the mix.

Be prepared and forewarned - the fumes from this stuff can really clear out the sinuses and create a horseradish burn in the head worse than ice cream brain freeze!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, that sounds like a great time!! Enjoy it Grandmapaula.



Grandmapaula said:


> Betty, you, Angie and Marianne's son Ben are the first two entries in my brand-new prayer notebook! The old one was getting full, but now I have lots of room for all the prayer requests.
> 
> Those two soup recipes sound fabulous. They have been copied for future use. This weekend is going to be cool - it's only 56 right now- and meals have all been planned. Tonight is pizza and birthday cake at DD#2's; it's her youngest one's 3rd birthday.
> 
> Well, off to knit a little and maybe a nap before we go the the birthday party - I think 9 of the 10 grandkids will be there, so chaos will reign!! Gotta love it. Paula


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks for all the recipes!!! I am getting married July 14 and we are doing a vegetarian lunch and cake reception. I am giving recipes to friends, so they can help out, and we are making a salad bar as part of the lunch. I make all my dressings from scratch and they are all mostly in my head and not on paper. I pretty much just make them up as I go.


What a great day to choose for your wedding! My birthday! It always feels like a special day, although my life has been nothing out of the ordinary. I do wish you all the best, and will try to remember to think of you on the day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey katy - hear you lost a bridge over the skagit river the other day - even made our local paper - i got a breaking news release from the pi when it happened. makes you wonder about the rest of them - shades of the i90 bridge when it sank.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Thanks so much for this info, Tessa. I hadn't ever heard of the Global Impact awards before and spent the better part of an hour going through the site and the list of nominees. I voted for SolarAid, which I would have chosen even if Pippa weren't involved, and had a tough time narrowing my list down to only three other projects. It's quite an impressive group.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey grandmapaula - i had the heat on last night - feel like it should be on right now - warmer outside than it is inside. but it is to start getting warner here also so maybe the cold weather will leave for good for a while.

sam

it's always good to have a strong man around the house.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, Sam and all! We have the heat on tonight, too. Weather is supposed to get warmer every day, and be 90 by next weekend. Think I'll have my big strong son-in-law come over Mon. or Tues. and help DH get the air conditioners in the windows - one upstairs and a big one downstairs - keeps the house pretty cool.
> Tomorrow, we have to go shopping for birthday gifts for our GD Isabelle -she will be 3 yrs. old on Sat, but the party will be on Sunday.
> Sam, those salad dressings sound yummy. I'm going to pass a couple on to my older DD - she likes to try new things and I think some of these are right up her alley.
> I need to pick up a new prayer notebook while I'm out, the old one is getting filled up!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know we have your back 24/7 pammie - we are a unique group - think they should put us in the white house.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Sam. It is interesting that I have shared with my KP friends and not my same city friends. I think it speaks well of the quality of people on this site. We genuinely care about each other even though most of us have never met in person. Love this group!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Ai, indeed, Kathleendoris. More rain and back to the cold, I suspect. Like you, I have summer clothes that have become old and valued friends!! I'm planning my days round that rain as, from now on I have to do hive inspections at 7 day intervals and Mondays suit, except when its raining as the colony gets tetchy if opened in the wet. Never a good idea. Looks like I'll need to plan the hive inspection for Tuesday, even if it is dull and cold. But we keep smiling!!


I did eventually become brave enough to change into a short sleeved top. After a morning of hard work in the garden - mowing the lawns for my husband, planting out tomatoes and a lot of tidying up for me - we had a relaxing afternoon. About 4 o'clock, I made a nice jug of Pimm's, and we sat out and relaxed. I knitted, and he just sat, but as he had minor surgery on his hand on Wednesday, just sitting in the sun was good therapy! It has cooled down appreciably now, so we are back indoors, but it is so cheering to have even that short burst of sunshine.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey katy - hear you lost a bridge over the skagit river the other day - even made our local paper - i got a breaking news release from the pi when it happened. makes you wonder about the rest of them - shades of the i90 bridge when it sank.
> 
> sam


The driver (who was not charged) was from Canada, actually Alberta just north of Calgary, from what I heard. Hit the news here -- small world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i absolutely agree - they need to bring her back.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I can't remember if she got shot, I think so. She became very disillusioned with her job.
> 
> In real life I heard that the producers wrote her out. She has been suffering From celiac disease for a couple years and was asking for time off.I 've always liked her, the actress. They seem to be trying lots of partners for Danny. None have clicked like Jacke, in my opinion..
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katynora - sending you tons of soothing healing energy at this time - and that your sister has an easy passing.

sam



KatyNora said:


> I'm glad for you, Pammie, that your mom seems in better spirits. It's so important to have those happy moments at such a time, I know. My two other sisters and I were able to visit our sister in hospice care last Sunday. She was having a good day and we shared reminiscences of family and fun stories of times past. Because we live in three different cities, it was probably the last time we four will all be together. I will treasure the memory, always. I hope your visits with your mom will be equally filled with love. You're in my thoughts tonight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm afraid we are in for a repeat of last summer also sorlenna - it seems to rain all around us but never here. the seeds are in the ground but not much good if it doesn't rain.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, I'm glad your mom is in good spirits, though sorry to hear she seems to be failing. May light & love surround you all.
> 
> I've been knitting elephants...on my third tonight, so yes, they go fast. Have a pile to sew up & stuff, and then they will be ready to migrate to Oklahoma.   I have a box; when it's full, I'll mail them off (don't have an address yet).
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> What I used to do when I had horseradish in the garden was to prepare the horseradish for freezing or storage --- swomehing like this:
> 
> http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_prepare_horseradish/
> 
> ...


Does it lose its potency when frozen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always lovely hearing from you bulldog - am a little concerned you are going to overdo helping angie - do be sure and get your rest.

when you have a free moment would you share the crispy creme bread pudding recipe - sounds wonderful.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I have rested by reading your posts all day. This will be long, but I have been away a while..
> Southern GirlHappy 24th anniversary! The day before Angie fell, She sent my DGD to get the mail. Haley came running in screaming.a snakeAngie called every one in her neighborhoodno men were home. My SIL could not come. She called her landscaper and told him to please come out and kill this snake. He graciously did. My little Haley had dropped mail all over the garage floor getting away
> Marianne.many prayers sent up for Ben and for you. Do set your worries at the Dear Lords feet. We prayer warriors have your back. I love Pioneer Woman, but dont have her blog site. You are so lucky to have Cyndi, Gwen, and Deb along with Mom and the countless friends on TP. You are such a loving soul and mean so much to us all. A big Happy Belated Birthday to Cyndi
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is very humid today. It is really overwhelming! I just sit and sweat. I finally have turned the AC down, so maybe I can get comfortable in the house. We got a nice rain last night, which was good, but feel that is the humidity problem too.Temp is only 82 F, but seems much worse. I envy you people in cool areas today!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm afraid we are in for a repeat of last summer also sorlenna - it seems to rain all around us but never here. the seeds are in the ground but not much good if it doesn't rain.
> 
> sam


Will try to send it your way Sam. Heat is on here, only 59°f. I sooo dislike being cold. HeatThe potatoes n peas sounds good have marked that to try sometime. We like steaming new potatoes with garden green beans n onions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you better watch out - she may start looking when you are asleep.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sugarsugar. At the moment she is being very well behaved, but then I have hidden the red wine.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

My parents grew horseradish in their garden. I remember my mom having my dad take the blender outside to process it in small batches (we had some outlets on the house,) so the fumes didn't overwhelm everyone inside. So beware!!! It was VERY hot, but delicious on pork chops.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks Bulldog for the wedding wishes. And to those needing prayers, healing light and blessings to you. Luckily I am marrying a man I have known 46 years, so I know exactly what I am getting! LOL We were best friends from ages 4 to 19, then were separated after high school. We got reconnected on Facebook 4 years ago and picked up right where we left off. He is a special blessing to me. Have wonderful days, ladies!


I also want to offer my best wishes for your wedding. Glad you found us here on the TP.
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everybody - Happy Saturday!!! I am caught up on last weeks KTP so I will go back to page one and start this weeks!! Windy and quiet here today - we stayed up to late and neither of us are in any big hurry to get anything done!! It may just be a "non" day. So fly season is upon us - we live in a "horsey" area so summertime equals flies. A friend told us about the squirt bottle of rubbing alcohol - and it works great. At least when you have a dead fly it is sanitized!! The alcohol doesn't hurt any surface that I have found - painted walls, kitchen counters, etc. You can get them in the air and they drop like a rock. DH sets his for "sniper" and can pick one off from a distance. I tend to go for the shot gun approach. So that is my tip for the summer!! I'll be back later - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

having young ones around when you are not used to it can be an eye opener. lol enjoy them while they are little - they grow way too quickly.

hope everyone has a great holiday weekend.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, wow are you ever into the dressings...thanks for all those wonderful recipes and I think the blueberry bars sound just like the perfect breakfast. This morning we woke up to the reality that we have our two youngest granddaughters visitng us this weekend, thank God for the pool and half way decent weather so they can also go to the beach with their daddy. Have a great Memorial Day weekend and we are so grateful for all who protect us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much land do you have caren? i think we will have a pond eventually - however not until the little ones are older - hmnmm - that is going to be a while isn't it?

very cute grandson caren - i can see what he is going to be doing when he is older.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do know about ohio weather. surprisingly the children did not have a fog day this year which is unusual. i was just out sitting out in the sun - quite warm when you are out of the breeze.

sam



FranVan said:


> Yes the towels are knitted. Love them and the dishcloths. Good for trying different patterns. Sometimes the red color runs but have found if you (set) it before it doesn't run. Very foggy around here this morning. Temp is 36 degrees. You know about Ohio weather.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
Here's a few photos of it so far.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Forgot to say, love the photo of your GS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


My word what a wonderful garden and so close to London!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully this cool spell will be the last one until fall - i am ready for continuous warm weather.

sam



norm13 said:


> Sam
> Love all your recipes there can never be too many of them.
> It has been really warm here in Florida. in the 90s yesterday. the weatherman stated we were to have a cold front come down sometime next week. The temps will probably be in the 80s or high 70s Whatever will not last long. Is it ever going to warm up where you live? Seems that you have had a lot of cold weather. Well here is wishing you some warm (not hot) weather. Norm


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> you better watch out - she may start looking when you are asleep.
> 
> sam


Too late, I've drunk it all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see a picture of the complete eiffel tower shawl.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Betty prayers for Angie, you and her sister. Make sure that you both take time for yourselvves as well.
> 
> Pammie prayers for your mom and family, cant imagine losing my mom. cherish the time you have.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another fantastic quilt shirley - love looking at them.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Angie: My thoughts are with you and your Daughter and her loving sister.
> 
> I know that many pairs of arms wrapped around you and your family.
> 
> We are here for you if you feel you have to 'vent'. Take care of yourself too Angie as you must keep your strength up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word what a wonderful garden and so close to London!


Thank you, it's all the work of Mr P. We've lived here 24 years and he spends a lot of time in it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will blend in my voice with yours to wish gingerwitch the happiest of birthday days with lots of cake and ice cream and the hope that she blows out all the candles and her wish comes true.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gingerwitch, who used to be a regular tea party goer, not sure if she still has time- she is very busy with the gardening she does.
> Anyway, it is her birthday today.
> 
> Happy Birthday Gingerwitch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so welcome jeanie - i hope you enjoy them.

and thank you for joining us at the knitting tea party - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa and some conversation - there is always an empty place at the table and hot fresh tea so we hope you will stop by again very soon - we'll be looking for you.

love the avatar - pretty lady with her two grandsons.

sam



Jeanie L said:


> Thank you so much Sam for all the great salad dressing recipes .Can't wait to give them a try..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be a nice surprise to have bentley for memorial day - don't think we have any may birthdays in the family.

now that you have stopped in this once we are hoping you will make it a regular habit to stop in for a cuppa and some conversation - we always have room for one more - we'll be looking for you.

sam



anetdeer said:


> Hi Sam! Thank you for yiur oist..everything sounds yummy! Nothing planned for the weekend eh??? Maybe that baby has a surprise for you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely that you have such a good relationship with your daughter - hope you have a great holiday.

sam



Patches39 said:


> Up, and have my coffee, DD is still sleeping  in my bed . She needed this time love her so much. She works hard and is always so caring, she really is a people person. Not only will she try to care for me, but any one else she can help, :-D I am so blessed. Pray all have a great week end and enjoy there holiday. Blessing going your way, willed with joy, laughter, and love. Laced with healing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, it's all the work of Mr P. We've lived here 24 years and he spends a lot of time in it.


The concept that DH has of gardening, is more like the effect of a cyclone, but where he lived most of his life- you had to, to control the growth!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh Sam the salad dressings all sound so good!! I just did a cucumber salad with a creamy dill dressing - I believe the recipe was from here so I won't post it again - I just scribbled it down on a scrap of paper intending to transfer it to a recipe card if I liked it. I try, in the summertime, to keep hard boiled eggs, shredded cheese and lots of salad fixing at the ready- I wash all my produce, wrap my lettuce in a dry paper towel and put it in a zip lock bag, clean and cut celery and carrots and stand the sticks in water in the fridge - it just makes it so much easier to have some of the prep done when dinner time rolls around and a salad is on the menu!! OK back to reading -


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely lumanaria shirley - do you ever put a candle in it?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Gingerwitch-- Happy Birthday ! I hope you have a wonderful year.
> 
> Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will blend in my voice with yours to wish gingerwitch the happiest of birthday days with lots of cake and ice cream and the hope that she blows out all the candles and her wish comes true.
> 
> sam


It is interesting going back to old tea parties how the voices come and go!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound yummy doesn't it?

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Sam, I would never have thought of combining cucumber with watermelon and cantaloupe. Sounds delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - i keep checking in with heidi to see if she feels anything yet. lol

sam



jonibee said:


> WOW...you outdid yourself with the dressing recipes..they are all appreciated. I hope you and your family have a nice Memorial Day..and awaiting when the blessed event occurs..


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey katy - hear you lost a bridge over the skagit river the other day - even made our local paper - i got a breaking news release from the pi when it happened. makes you wonder about the rest of them - shades of the i90 bridge when it sank.
> 
> sam


Not lost, Sam, just rearranged. :-D :roll: It's truly fortunate no one was seriously injured, but it looks like there will be a detour for several weeks, maybe months. Interesting how many ways various news reporters have found to pronounce "Skagit."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy wedding day julesintahoe - not too far away - what a unique idea for a wedding reception - i like it. but then i love salads of any kind.

i know you will be busy with the wedding plans but hope you have a chance to drop in on a semiregular basis and keep us informed on the wedding plans. we would love to see you - always have an empty chair at the table and lots of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks for all the recipes!!! I am getting married July 14 and we are doing a vegetarian lunch and cake reception. I am giving recipes to friends, so they can help out, and we are making a salad bar as part of the lunch. I make all my dressings from scratch and they are all mostly in my head and not on paper. I pretty much just make them up as I go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The concept that DH has of gardening, is more like the effect of a cyclone, but where he lived most of his life- you had to, to control the growth!!!


Mr P used to do a lot of painting, particularly landscapes but now he prefers to paint with a spade and the real thing. We have very poor sandy soil here so things need a lot of persuading to grow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to have something to look forward to.

sam



Julesintahoe said:


> This is a pretty good, and busy, year. Looking forward to my 50th birthday in August, when I will get to relax and from that point forward.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sending healing and calming vibes to all those who need it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P used to do a lot of painting, particularly landscapes but now he prefers to paint with a spade and the real thing. We have very poor sandy soil here so things need a lot of persuading to grow.


Please do compliment him on his labours! I just love the result- and your big Buddha, is it very heavy?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you nittergma - i don't like these cold morning either - that is why i stay under the covers. lol

hope to see you again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

have fun teaching the granddaughter - we need more knitters.

sam



nittergma said:


> Another Tea Party and late again! Sam and others the recipes sound delicious! There are enough for a whole summer of eating! Like some of you our weather has turned COLD! but it is sunny. I think the sun is going to chase out the cold today. I don't like having to bundle up in the morning again to do the chores. sigh, soon it will be too hot!!
> 
> I did get some knitting done yesterday, I started to teach my grandaughter to knit, she didn't quite catch on yet but she liked it and she now knows her left from her right hand! We also did some spinning together and she's getting pretty good at it!
> Hope everyone has a great day!
> Still praying for those in need, you often come to mind. nittergma


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> katynora - sending you tons of soothing healing energy at this time - and that your sister has an easy passing.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Please do compliment him on his labours! I just love the result- and your big Buddha, is it very heavy?!


Yes Buddha is quite heavy although he is seperate from the plinth which made moving him a bit easier. But he is not the biggest one in the garden. In all I have five in the garden and probably about the same in the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Buddha is quite heavy although he is seperate from the plinth which made moving him a bit easier. But he is not the biggest one in the garden. In all I have five in the garden and probably about the same in the house.


Quite a collection!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoy the time Pammie - my thoughts are with you and your family - luv-AZ


pammie1234 said:


> Just joined the tea party and see the first page is a lot of recipes! I'm sure they will all be delicious.
> 
> Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Quite a collection!


Mr P says thank you for the compliment. :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


Beautiful, PurpleFi. It looks as if it's been there forever. So serene.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Beautiful, PurpleFi. It looks as if it's been there forever. So serene.


Thank you. It's our little sanctuary and we are less than a mile from the town centre.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tessa I voted!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ggirl - so good of you to stop by for a cuppa and some conversation - funny - i have never tasted greek yogurt - i love yogurt and buy it all the time - but never greek. i will have to try it.

how good a marksman are you?

sam



Ggirl said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 24 May 13
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know I've heard the term Pimm's before, but don't remember what it is --- can you enlighten me again?

Sounds like how I like to spend nice afternoons. Enjoy!



Kathleendoris said:


> I did eventually become brave enough to change into a short sleeved top. After a morning of hard work in the garden - mowing the lawns for my husband, planting out tomatoes and a lot of tidying up for me - we had a relaxing afternoon. About 4 o'clock, I made a nice jug of Pimm's, and we sat out and relaxed. I knitted, and he just sat, but as he had minor surgery on his hand on Wednesday, just sitting in the sun was good therapy! It has cooled down appreciably now, so we are back indoors, but it is so cheering to have even that short burst of sunshine.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweet Betty - Angie is in my prayers as are you dear.


Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I have rested by reading your posts all day. This will be long, but I have been away a while..
> Southern GirlHappy 24th anniversary! The day before Angie fell, She sent my DGD to get the mail. Haley came running in screaming.a snakeAngie called every one in her neighborhoodno men were home. My SIL could not come. She called her landscaper and told him to please come out and kill this snake. He graciously did. My little Haley had dropped mail all over the garage floor getting away
> Marianne.many prayers sent up for Ben and for you. Do set your worries at the Dear Lords feet. We prayer warriors have your back. I love Pioneer Woman, but dont have her blog site. You are so lucky to have Cyndi, Gwen, and Deb along with Mom and the countless friends on TP. You are such a loving soul and mean so much to us all. A big Happy Belated Birthday to Cyndi
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's what i always said - it is easier to cook for a hundred than it is for one - you just keep adding stuff until it smells good and there you go. i used to cook for a crowd - loved it -

sam



jheiens said:


> Darowil--
> 
> I had a large chunk of ham in the freezer which I simmered in water until it was thawed and well heated. Took it out to cool and broke off a decent-sized piece of the meat and set aside to cool. Meanwhile, I ladled out enough broth to cover the amount of white potatoes, onions, and 2 stalks of celery (all chopped small or diced).
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Not that I've ever have happen --- but then I've never made much at the same time - would get one or two horseradish roots from my FIL and would just pickle them in vinegar mixture and just keep in the refrigerator in small plastic containers---when ready to use, I'd mix up the whipped cream, or whatever and then add as many dollops of brined horseradish as necessary. If I ended up with more than 2 containers, I would give the rest away to other relatives. It shouldn't go bad; especially if frozen. We always used ours up within six months or so. It truly makes the best cocktail sauce.



Pup lover said:


> Does it lose its potency when frozen?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the great recipe machriste - i love pancakes - especially with maple syrup.

so glad you stopped in for a cuppa and some conversation - the more voices we get the better it gets - we'll be looking for you again real soon - don't be a stranger now.

sam



machriste said:


> I read the Tea Party every week (enjoy it all week long,) but by the time I get to it, we're on page 13!
> 
> Sam, thanks for all the great salad dressing recipes, and just in time for salad days in MN--it's been a VERY LONNNNNGGG winter!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Look up Bug-A-Salt gun --- it uses salt to get rid of nasty flies!!



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi everybody - Happy Saturday!!! I am caught up on last weeks KTP so I will go back to page one and start this weeks!! Windy and quiet here today - we stayed up to late and neither of us are in any big hurry to get anything done!! It may just be a "non" day. So fly season is upon us - we live in a "horsey" area so summertime equals flies. A friend told us about the squirt bottle of rubbing alcohol - and it works great. At least when you have a dead fly it is sanitized!! The alcohol doesn't hurt any surface that I have found - painted walls, kitchen counters, etc. You can get them in the air and they drop like a rock. DH sets his for "sniper" and can pick one off from a distance. I tend to go for the shot gun approach. So that is my tip for the summer!! I'll be back later - luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is indeed a lovely garden --- could sit out there and contemplate all kinds of things!!



Lurker 2 said:


> My word what a wonderful garden and so close to London!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely lumanaria shirley - do you ever put a candle in it?
> 
> sam


Yes, that was a class I taught in Arizona - We had a party on our RV pad with my students and we lit all of them. Can't find the picture. I did a lot of stained glass -- can't do any more as we are in a condo and you need a place where you can cut the glass that can be swept up so a garage or place where you aren't going to cut your feet. Pat built me a little shed with only boards with spaces for the floor and it worked well.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

It has finally warmed up to 65 F here. It has been cold and windy all day just as so many of you have experienced today. I love reading about all the grandchildren and Heidi's upcoming baby Bently. Mine are mostly grown and 400 or more miles away. I have not seen them in 3 years and most of them won't remember me when I go to visit them in July. My daughter who was widowed 3 years ago is getting remarried then and Rick is to walk his sister down the aisle. We plan to stay in NY for a week and visit with all the children, grands and great grands. I have never even met Paris or Asher my youngest great grands or Aliescha my youngest grandaughter. As much as I love living here in Pa with my son I really miss family. I could take the bus to visit (won't fly anymore) but my health would make that a real strain.

Oh well, That's life and we all get through it one way or another. My KP friends keep me going with their tales of family, travels and just plain friendship. You guys are the best.

Have a safe and happy week end.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your ribs sound yummy bulldog - i'll be right over. lol

sending you soothing energy - you should not feel guilty being home - it is important that you take care of yourself so you can be there for the long haul. lots of healing energy winging its way to angie.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Sweet Friends,
> Got up early and started bbq ribs. My wonderful Sister (Barbara) taught me how to do them this way and they are a winner every time I fix them. You cut you ribs in sectionsI do 2-3 bones per section. Salt and pepper all over. Put in crockpot (bone side down) Cook 6-8 hours, rotating (put bottom ones on top and top on bottom after draining juice from pot). Take out and put on foil lined cookie sheet. With pastry brush..coat generously with bbq sauce and place in 350 degree oven for 30 minutes before serving. I also like to cook corn on the cob in the microwave.4 min for each earin husks. When done remove from microwave. Cut the end off that has been broken from stalkSqueez the shuck at the top to remove from huskall silk will be gonebutter and eat. YUM!
> I just texted my girls. Havent heard back yet how night went for my Angie and Kelsey, her sweet sister. I feel so guilty being here at home and not there helping. Can only pray from here. Am anxious to get word from them.
> Gwen.I just love your spirit. You find laughter in even bad situations and are so nurturing to others. The Korean Dumplings sound interesting. I just make Moms recipe for good ole Chicken n Dumplings. Mom used to make peach cobbler with dumplings, but I havent figured out how to do it for the life of me. It was so good. Wish I had gotten her to show me. Hope your get together was fun and the knee didnt put a damper on it. As our Sam says, healing energy coming your way.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is indeed a lovely garden --- could sit out there and contemplate all kinds of things!!


You are all welcome, anytime you like.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most anxious to see the cape sorlenna.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I remember we used to have peach cobbler with the (cheap) canned biscuits laid out on the bottom and top of the peach filling that made dumplings when it cooked. Oh, that brings back some memories.
> 
> A note on brushing cats: I have a large, very floofy old fellow who does not like the grooming brush, but he really needs brushing regularly. I got a "human comb" (just one of those regular ones) and when I groom him, I run my hand over where I'm going to brush, then run the comb through, then my hand, etc. I use the wider end first to get any "snarls" and then after he's smoothed out a bit, I use the smaller end. So far, he tolerates it pretty well (except for his tail--no touching that!).
> 
> I need to get the cape blocked and sew up elephants...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I've heard the tem Pimm's before, but don't remember what it is --- can you enlighten me again?
> 
> Sounds like how I like to spend nice afternoons. Enjoy!


I know it is alcoholic, and that there is a Pimm's no1 cup, and a Pimm's no2 cup- have not had it for maybe 45 years!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jinny - thanks so much for checking in and having a cuppa with us - i don't know about you but i have just about had my fill of cool mornings. wouldn't mind having some rain but it can rain when it is warm just as easy as when it is cold. lol

think i can wait until midweek to mow - hopefully this time the dandelions will be gone.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Can't believe it's already page 13 already, and just started. All the recipes sound wonderful, especially the warm ones today. After my troubles with the lawnmower, managed to get about 1/4 of the grass cut, then it began to pour. We're expecting rain and cool temps. for the next 5 days, so will have to start over with the lawn. Not much of a problem compared to others. Please remember that I've added everyone to my prayer list, as many as I could remember. Although I don't remember names (senior moments?), the Lord knows who I mean when I refer to " the lady going through chemo", etc. I've only just started reading the tea party, but feel I know so many of you from your posts. It's wonderful that we can support each other in this way. I love KP and have learned so much from the workshops, and from reading everyone's posts. So many talented people! Jinny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy the dressings.

we are anxious for bentley to arrive - heidi said today she thought she would go out and drive the mower around - our ground is quite bumpy in places - told her she would probably bounce him out into the grass if she wasn't careful.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, I am off sweets for a while, but your recipes begged for some blueberry pancakes. Going to try some of the salad dressing too. Quite a list, thanks. Like the web site too. Good info.
> Early welcome and best wishes for Bentley James and the famiy.
> Karen


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely for you - many happy years together to both of you.

sam



Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks Bulldog for the wedding wishes. And to those needing prayers, healing light and blessings to you. Luckily I am marrying a man I have known 46 years, so I know exactly what I am getting! LOL We were best friends from ages 4 to 19, then were separated after high school. We got reconnected on Facebook 4 years ago and picked up right where we left off. He is a special blessing to me. Have wonderful days, ladies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's why my mother-in-law always ground hers outside.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> What I used to do when I had horseradish in the garden was to prepare the horseradish for freezing or storage --- swomehing like this:
> 
> http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/how_to_prepare_horseradish/
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it takes nerves of steel to put up with nine grandchildren.

sam



 Grandmapaula said:


> Betty, you, Angie and Marianne's son Ben are the first two entries in my brand-new prayer notebook! The old one was getting full, but now I have lots of room for all the prayer requests.
> 
> Those two soup recipes sound fabulous. They have been copied for future use. This weekend is going to be cool - it's only 56 right now- and meals have all been planned. Tonight is pizza and birthday cake at DD#2's; it's her youngest one's 3rd birthday.
> 
> Well, off to knit a little and maybe a nap before we go the the birthday party - I think 9 of the 10 grandkids will be there, so chaos will reign!! Gotta love it. Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I remembered where I knew that brand name---I believe there was a store/warehouse/outlet named Pimm's very near to my DB's flat in London - along the narrow street where the Clink Museum and the Anchor Bar are located.



Lurker 2 said:


> I know it is alcoholic, and that there is a Pimm's no1 cup, and a Pimm's no2 cup- have not had it for maybe 45 years!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it is alcoholic, and that there is a Pimm's no1 cup, and a Pimm's no2 cup- have not had it for maybe 45 years!


My son i law makes a wicked Pims, not sure what's in it but I do know that there is mint, ice and cucumber added and that it is quite strong.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - i love the picture in my mind's eye of you and your husband sharing the afternoon warmth of the sun out on the deck - thanks for sharing.

sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!

They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!

We have never had one negative post from them.

They always answer our questions about our abilities, and even though a couple of people have written them because they were not fond of our workshop methods they have never
sent us one negative post.

Even though we have been 'reported' to admin because we ask all members to use one link to get to the workshops and and also because we 'trim' the messages to keep the workshops on subject and each time I have contacted them to make sure we were not overstepping their answer has been - if we aren't happy, you will hear from us - until then don't worry about it'

I have had nothing but cooperation with them. It does help that we are getting more and more students, and KP members interested in the workshops. *2,358 KP members are now subscribed users*,{ which boggles my mind) thanks to the quality of teachers we have been able to get - (many from the Tea Party}.

They know we are trying to do a good job and I want everyone on the tea party to know, that they have made suggestions to us as to how to get around the situations that are not set up for our kind of section. I have a very good understanding of what their job is and I applaud them. I hope they are surfing and reading this!!!!

I am having a glass of wine with Pat!!!!! In fact I might even have two!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We used to have to do it with a hand cranked grinder that was clamped onto the table --- thankfully there were a lot of us so we could take turns!!! Mom would have about 8-12 roots to be done....we gave a lot of it away. Using the blender or food processor sure makes it a lot easier.



thewren said:


> that's why my mother-in-law always ground hers outside.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh this is great! I'd better not show DH!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Look up Bug-A-Salt gun --- it uses salt to get rid of nasty flies!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have two shirley - you earned it.

sam

I am having a glass of wine with Pat!!!!! In fact I might even have two!!!!![/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


Well done Admin and well doneShirley with all the workshops, you do a brilliant job. Have a glass of wine for me too.
Loved your quilt and luminere. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's great news. I had confidence that they could --- I'm sure the tea party is hosted on a server and backed up continuously (Disaster Recovery 101 for computer software) and given the dates, they could restore to a point in time...I just wasn't sure if they'd go through the work for that...sounds like they are very cooperative!! Kudos to Admin! Kudos to Designer, Sam and to all the other workshop teachers and coordinators.



PurpleFi said:


> Well done Admin and well doneShirley with all the workshops, you do a brilliant job. Have a glass of wine for me too.
> Loved your quilt and luminere. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i may need to get one.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh this is great! I'd better not show DH!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no - believe me.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Does it lose its potency when frozen?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

A friend just posted this link on facebook: http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UaEuN5xv_5_ It's about 8 minutes long, but well worth the time IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


So pleased for you, Shirley!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> have two shirley - you earned it.
> 
> sam
> 
> I am having a glass of wine with Pat!!!!! In fact I might even have two!!!!!


[/quote]

Sam - I was going to PM you but I wanted to let all your friends know right away that your wonderful workshop is now available again!!

I did know, that knowing you, you would do your best to make me feel better about it. your support has been so great -

And, while I am giving kudos -- each of the TP members have been so wonderful to me and I really enjoy coming here.

Thanks to you all, over and over! YOu make it all worthwhile. This is for all of you.

Who knows I might just keep on and on drinking wine -!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have a really nice setting on my heater - it removes the mositure from the air - so if i close up and turn that setting on - it cools the house a little while getting rid of the moisture - gets quite comfortable.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> It is very humid today. It is really overwhelming! I just sit and sweat. I finally have turned the AC down, so maybe I can get comfortable in the house. We got a nice rain last night, which was good, but feel that is the humidity problem too.Temp is only 82 F, but seems much worse. I envy you people in cool areas today!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's great news.  I had confidence that they could --- I'm sure the tea party is hosted on a server and backed up continuously (Disaster Recovery 101 for computer software) and given the dates, they could restore to a point in time...I just wasn't sure if they'd go through the work for that...sounds like they are very cooperative!! Kudos to Admin! Kudos to Designer, Sam and to all the other workshop teachers and coordinators.


In fact three hearty cheers for KP.

And now I'm off to bed as the gks are here tomorrow to see who can fall in the pond first! Night night


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - i love fresh green beans.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Will try to send it your way Sam. Heat is on here, only 59°f. I sooo dislike being cold. HeatThe potatoes n peas sounds good have marked that to try sometime. We like steaming new potatoes with garden green beans n onions.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Shirley you must be so relieved - admin comes through!! Purple your garden and pond is lovely - I so enjoy the green. We are still windy here today - it must be blowing 25 to 30 mph. Not a fun day to be out so I will concentrate on laundry and bathroom cleaning - wait that doesn't sound like much fun either does it?? Oh well, it has to be done. I did go through my wips and project bags and redistributed all my little tools. I realized as I was looking at my stuff that I tend to use the everyday yarn and needles while "saving" my expensive yarn and nice needles.... what's with that?? I have decided to break out one project to put next to my chair that won't leave the house - I'm sure it's my fear of losing my knitting bag that keeps my "good stuff" put away. I finally finished my kimono baby sweater- need to block the pieces and sew it together- that's my goal for the long weekend. I picked up a couple of steaks and fresh mushrooms for Monday - tonight will be shake and bake chicken and macaroni salad. I hope everyone has a great weekend - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely have to try that az - anything to get them out of the house

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi everybody - Happy Saturday!!! I am caught up on last weeks KTP so I will go back to page one and start this weeks!! Windy and quiet here today - we stayed up to late and neither of us are in any big hurry to get anything done!! It may just be a "non" day. So fly season is upon us - we live in a "horsey" area so summertime equals flies. A friend told us about the squirt bottle of rubbing alcohol - and it works great. At least when you have a dead fly it is sanitized!! The alcohol doesn't hurt any surface that I have found - painted walls, kitchen counters, etc. You can get them in the air and they drop like a rock. DH sets his for "sniper" and can pick one off from a distance. I tend to go for the shot gun approach. So that is my tip for the summer!! I'll be back later - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely purplefi - with a bench beside it - a perfect place to sit of a summers day. well done.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely purplefi - with a bench beside it - a perfect place to sit of a summers day. well done.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is funny - like in the movie sleepless in seattle - they talked about queen anne's hill - too funny.

it was fortunate that no one was hurt - falling fifty feet into fifteen feet of water isn't something i would be interested in doing - especially when i wasn't expecting it. it was my understanding that the bridge is totally gone.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Not lost, Sam, just rearranged. :-D :roll: It's truly fortunate no one was seriously injured, but it looks like there will be a detour for several weeks, maybe months. Interesting how many ways various news reporters have found to pronounce "Skagit."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I thought some of you might want to read Jynx's post about how she is doing. it is on the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-171472-4.html#3348274


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - he must know what he is doing - the garden is lovely.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Mr P used to do a lot of painting, particularly landscapes but now he prefers to paint with a spade and the real thing. We have very poor sandy soil here so things need a lot of persuading to grow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

town centre - would that be london?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. It's our little sanctuary and we are less than a mile from the town centre.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks wonderful rookie - great fun.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Look up Bug-A-Salt gun --- it uses salt to get rid of nasty flies!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad to have your here with us edith - you truly add to the knitting tea party - we'll be looking for you to be back real soon.

it will be good for you to be so long with family and aquaint yourself with all the grandchildren.

sam



Edith M said:


> It has finally warmed up to 65 F here. It has been cold and windy all day just as so many of you have experienced today. I love reading about all the grandchildren and Heidi's upcoming baby Bently. Mine are mostly grown and 400 or more miles away. I have not seen them in 3 years and most of them won't remember me when I go to visit them in July. My daughter who was widowed 3 years ago is getting remarried then and Rick is to walk his sister down the aisle. We plan to stay in NY for a week and visit with all the children, grands and great grands. I have never even met Paris or Asher my youngest great grands or Aliescha my youngest grandaughter. As much as I love living here in Pa with my son I really miss family. I could take the bus to visit (won't fly anymore) but my health would make that a real strain.
> 
> Oh well, That's life and we all get through it one way or another. My KP friends keep me going with their tales of family, travels and just plain friendship. You guys are the best.
> 
> Have a safe and happy week end.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> town centre - would that be london?
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, Mr P really loves his garden. The town centre is Camberley. It a small county town but we are right next to Sandhurst Military College and next to the town of Aldershot, home of the British Army. London is about 40 miles to the NE.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I've heard the term Pimm's before, but don't remember what it is --- can you enlighten me again?
> 
> Sounds like how I like to spend nice afternoons. Enjoy!


I am not sure of the exact formula for Pimm's, but it is a branded alcoholic drink, I suppose a bit like Martini or other things that are meant to be mixed with soft drinks. I expect the ingredients are one of those 'closely guarded secrets', but I know it is a gin base with various flavourings. You dilute the base with lemonade and add ice and whatever else takes your fancy - I usually do slices of apple and lemon, a sprig or two of mint and a few slices of cucumber. Today, because I had some handy, I also put in some lime slices. It is very much an English summer tradition, but quite refreshing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

katynora - this is exquiste - what concentration. thanks for sharing.

sam



KatyNora said:


> A friend just posted this link on facebook: http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UaEuN5xv_5_ It's about 8 minutes long, but well worth the time IMHO.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for your peace of mind i am glad that they could restore it for you - but you know it wasn't bothering me.

i love the winter wanderers - beautiful.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I was going to PM you but I wanted to let all your friends know right away that your wonderful workshop is now available again!!
> 
> I did know, that knowing you, you would do your best to make me feel better about it. your support has been so great -
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you will post a picture of your kimono jacket after it comes off the blocking - mine is kind of on the back burner until i have time to concentrate and see what i am doing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Shirley you must be so relieved - admin comes through!! Purple your garden and pond is lovely - I so enjoy the green. We are still windy here today - it must be blowing 25 to 30 mph. Not a fun day to be out so I will concentrate on laundry and bathroom cleaning - wait that doesn't sound like much fun either does it?? Oh well, it has to be done. I did go through my wips and project bags and redistributed all my little tools. I realized as I was looking at my stuff that I tend to use the everyday yarn and needles while "saving" my expensive yarn and nice needles.... what's with that?? I have decided to break out one project to put next to my chair that won't leave the house - I'm sure it's my fear of losing my knitting bag that keeps my "good stuff" put away. I finally finished my kimono baby sweater- need to block the pieces and sew it together- that's my goal for the long weekend. I picked up a couple of steaks and fresh mushrooms for Monday - tonight will be shake and bake chicken and macaroni salad. I hope everyone has a great weekend - luv-AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how much land do you have caren? i think we will have a pond eventually - however not until the little ones are older - hmnmm - that is going to be a while isn't it?
> 
> very cute grandson caren - i can see what he is going to be doing when he is older.
> 
> sam


I have 38 acres, 13 of which get mowed regularly twice a week. I think the pond is nearly 1/4 acre, small waterfall to help with circulation. 
Yes it is going to be a while until the little ones are older. The grandchildren don't bother with the pond for the most part. I made sure the understood what would happen if they fell in. They don't bother with the pool either. 
Now having said that Seth being grandbaby # 12 is the only one that thinks he can go into tho pond or pool when ever he wants to. Grant (dad) threw him in the pond the other day. Seth's response "do it again daddy". Backfired this time. However it did get him to stay away from the pool. 
The 4 wheeler is his favorite thing, WHen he gets older I told Grant he needs to get him a bike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hang my head in shame at my lack of knowledge of english history and geography. regardless - the garden is beautiful - a glass of red wine - you and mr p sitting on the bench enjoying your garden - what a pretty picture that paints.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Sam, Mr P really loves his garden. The town centre is Camberley. It a small county town but we are right next to Sandhurst Military College and next to the town of Aldershot, home of the British Army. London is about 40 miles to the NE.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


I used to have a fox that lived in a den in on of the piles of boulders but a neighbor shot her. I am in the middle of tearing my gardens apart and redoing them. Sure hope I am finished before I leave in a couple weeks. 
I love your garden it looks so peaceful. I can see why you enjoy sitting out in it and knitting. 
Thank you. Seth is my littlest petrol head and my biggest Doctor Who fan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can't believe it - i am finally caught up - i see heidi is finally home - gary has the bbq fired up for hamburgers and heidi is no doubt getting the corn on the cob ready. think it will be just the three of us plus the little boys -everyone else is out and about.

you should see avery eat corn on the cob. he has no front teath - his baby teeth and the porch swing came into contact a couple of years ago - now we are waiting for the secondary ones to grow in - however - he can clean his ear of corn like no one else - loves it - no hamburger but a couple of ears of corn and he is a happy camper.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dear heavens caren - twice a week - does one ever get off the mower?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have 38 acres, 13 of which get mowed regularly twice a week. I think the pond is nearly 1/4 acre, small waterfall to help with circulation.
> Yes it is going to be a while until the little ones are older. The grandchildren don't bother with the pond for the most part. I made sure the understood what would happen if they fell in. They don't bother with the pool either.
> Now having said that Seth being grandbaby # 12 is the only one that thinks he can go into tho pond or pool when ever he wants to. Grant (dad) threw him in the pond the other day. Seth's response "do it again daddy". Backfired this time. However it did get him to stay away from the pool.
> The 4 wheeler is his favorite thing, WHen he gets older I told Grant he needs to get him a bike.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


Tessa I just voted. Pippa is beautiful does she resemble you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay for admin and for Shirley! Whoop! Whoop!

Sam, we used to get a chuckle out of a certain family member who'd *take out* a partial to eat corn on the cob...

I don't think we are doing anything this weekend. The race is tomorrow so he'll watch that. I will most likely start on the garter stitch version of the cape and once again try to figure out how to make the hood.

Eleven elephants await their migration to Oklahoma--sewing them up took longer than I thought; I'm a bit rusty with my hand sewing! 

I do have pictures, but it will be a while before I get them up (have to turn on the other computer and before I can do that, I'll have to get supper). Funny, I don't feel I did much today but I feel so tired. Maybe it's just the winding down with work that finally lets me feel it. I just hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Caren, I have a very clear idea of what your space is like--my folks have 37 acres and it's quite a nice size. Maybe someday I'll have some space again, too. (A girl can dream.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have just received this and I want to share for the weekend - I am doing steaks - but this is going on my grocery list for later in the week!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Potluck-Spareribs?pmcode=INEDV03T&_mid=2425604&_rid=2425604.558202.64803


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have trouble with them landing on my screen door - so I just spritz it a couple times a day and they seem to stay away!!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> definitely have to try that az - anything to get them out of the house
> 
> sam


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is funny - like in the movie sleepless in seattle - they talked about queen anne's hill - too funny.
> 
> it was fortunate that no one was hurt - falling fifty feet into fifteen feet of water isn't something i would be interested in doing - especially when i wasn't expecting it. it was my understanding that the bridge is totally gone.
> 
> sam


Well, it's completely unusable but didn't all fall down like Galloping Gertie. This one was built on large concrete footings so what fell was the section between two of the footings, probably a couple hundred feet long.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear that your knee/s are improving slowly. I'm now in a motorized wheelchair so had to give the vanity away and admit I really need it. Walking with a cane and/or walker just didn't cut it.
> The mind might still be 21 but the body sure as heck isn't. But after 5 yrs of being wheelchair-bound, I still dream about walking. Just so thankful I have the wheelchair.
> Enjoy all your partying and baby cuddling.
> JuneK


I used to work for a company that sold disability aids and it was always entertaining to show off the scooters and chairs. The number that were bought after trying by the person with the problem was almost 100% as they realise how much easier it is to get around on a scooter or chair. It is like a switch goes off in their head, hey, with this I don't have to depend on my son/daughter to be available when I need to go to doc or shops. It is also safer for some of the frail elderly to be on a scooter in shopping centres that walking on a frame with some of the rude and ignorant people that frequent the malls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I used to work for a company that sold disability aids and it was always entertaining to show off the scooters and chairs. The number that were bought after trying by the person with the problem was almost 100% as they realise how much easier it is to get around on a scooter or chair. It is like a switch goes off in their head, hey, with this I don't have to depend on my son/daughter to be available when I need to go to doc or shops. It is also safer for some of the frail elderly to be on a scooter in shopping centres that walking on a frame with some of the rude and ignorant people that frequent the malls.


We have a few 'drivers' around who have not mastered going slowly enough in the supermarket, you learn who to let go first!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I will Sam - it is really the first piece of clothing I have done since high school!!! I had started it for DD's friends baby bump and then we found out that "she" was a "he" so the pink went back in the basket for a while!!!! I am determined to finish up a number of projects that are lingering. luv-AZ


thewren said:


> hope you will post a picture of your kimono jacket after it comes off the blocking - mine is kind of on the back burner until i have time to concentrate and see what i am doing.
> 
> sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Up, and have my coffee, DD is still sleeping  in my bed . She needed this time love her so much. She works hard and is always so caring, she really is a people person. Not only will she try to care for me, but any one else she can help, :-D I am so blessed. Pray all have a great week end and enjoy there holiday. Blessing going your way, willed with joy, laughter, and love. Laced with healing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It sound like your daughter is indeed a blessing. Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> dear heavens caren - twice a week - does one ever get off the mower?
> 
> sam


i have Tractor and a push mower gets the job done in about 5 hours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks for all the recipes!!! I am getting married July 14 and we are doing a vegetarian lunch and cake reception. I am giving recipes to friends, so they can help out, and we are making a salad bar as part of the lunch. I make all my dressings from scratch and they are all mostly in my head and not on paper. I pretty much just make them up as I go.


Welcome from down under and congratulations!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Caren, I have a very clear idea of what your space is like--my folks have 37 acres and it's quite a nice size. Maybe someday I'll have some space again, too. (A girl can dream.)


I used to dream about owning a large parcel of land more like 300 acres, glad I don't have that many now too much to take care of.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Julesintahoe said:


> Thanks for all the recipes!!! I am getting married July 14 and we are doing a vegetarian lunch and cake reception. I am giving recipes to friends, so they can help out, and we are making a salad bar as part of the lunch. I make all my dressings from scratch and they are all mostly in my head and not on paper. I pretty much just make them up as I go.


Everyone loves a wedding! Congrats! We are all-a-twitter to hear about all the details and plans! Pictures are part of this too. SO exciting! Enjoy it all!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to dream about owning a large parcel of land more like 300 acres, glad I don't have that many now too much to take care of.


I think really about 10-15 would be ideal for me (and DD if she wants to live there).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


What a beautiful site! 
:thumbup: 
Enjoy! Enjoy! Enjoy!A wonderful place for relaxation and inspiration. You could rent it out for a wedding site!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes Buddha is quite heavy although he is seperate from the plinth which made moving him a bit easier. But he is not the biggest one in the garden. In all I have five in the garden and probably about the same in the house.


Pictures? I think we need a full tour of the garden. :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are so welcome jeanie - i hope you enjoy them.
> 
> and thank you for joining us at the knitting tea party - we are so glad you dropped by for a cuppa and some conversation - there is always an empty place at the table and hot fresh tea so we hope you will stop by again very soon - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for those kind words but actually those two little guys are my two great- grandsons...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think really about 10-15 would be ideal for me (and DD if she wants to live there).


That is a good size.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> always lovely hearing from you bulldog - am a little concerned you are going to overdo helping angie - do be sure and get your rest.
> 
> when you have a free moment would you share the crispy creme bread pudding recipe - sounds wonderful.
> 
> sam


Ooh yes please. We get crispy creme donuts here now too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> It is very humid today. It is really overwhelming! I just sit and sweat. I finally have turned the AC down, so maybe I can get comfortable in the house. We got a nice rain last night, which was good, but feel that is the humidity problem too.Temp is only 82 F, but seems much worse. I envy you people in cool areas today!


Golly and its not even Summer yet! I love the heat but do not like humidity. Luckily we dont often get it here in Victoria.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi everybody - Happy Saturday!!! I am caught up on last weeks KTP so I will go back to page one and start this weeks!! Windy and quiet here today - we stayed up to late and neither of us are in any big hurry to get anything done!! It may just be a "non" day. So fly season is upon us - we live in a "horsey" area so summertime equals flies. A friend told us about the squirt bottle of rubbing alcohol - and it works great. At least when you have a dead fly it is sanitized!! The alcohol doesn't hurt any surface that I have found - painted walls, kitchen counters, etc. You can get them in the air and they drop like a rock. DH sets his for "sniper" and can pick one off from a distance. I tend to go for the shot gun approach. So that is my tip for the summer!! I'll be back later - luv-AZ


Thats a good tip, thanks. And sounds fun too. LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Edith M said:


> It has finally warmed up to 65 F here. It has been cold and windy all day just as so many of you have experienced today. I love reading about all the grandchildren and Heidi's upcoming baby Bently. Mine are mostly grown and 400 or more miles away. I have not seen them in 3 years and most of them won't remember me when I go to visit them in July. My daughter who was widowed 3 years ago is getting remarried then and Rick is to walk his sister down the aisle. We plan to stay in NY for a week and visit with all the children, grands and great grands. I have never even met Paris or Asher my youngest great grands or Aliescha my youngest grandaughter. As much as I love living here in Pa with my son I really miss family. I could take the bus to visit (won't fly anymore) but my health would make that a real strain.
> 
> Oh well, That's life and we all get through it one way or another. My KP friends keep me going with their tales of family, travels and just plain friendship. You guys are the best.
> 
> Have a safe and happy week end.


Edith....do you Skype? That might help close the mileage gap from PA to NY and other spots. Maybe the grandkids can get you set up....once it is all set up it is easy...and FREE!!! Connection with family is precious. Sure hope you can engage some new technology and get connected!
carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> enjoy the dressings.
> 
> we are anxious for bentley to arrive - heidi said today she thought she would go out and drive the mower around - our ground is quite bumpy in places - told her she would probably bounce him out into the grass if she wasn't careful.
> 
> sam


Hey...nothing like a fast delivery! Brush up on your delivery duties, Sam!
Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


Beautiful garden.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> I am having a glass of wine with Pat!!!!! In fact I might even have two!!!!!


Congrats! Don't ya' just love the "computer geeks"....they understand so well and can fix things! Love, it!
Well done.
Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They know we are trying to do a good job and I want everyone on the tea party to know, that they have made suggestions to us as to how to get around the situations that are not set up for our kind of section. I have a very good understanding of what their job is and I applaud them. I hope they are surfing and reading this!!!!
> 
> I am having a glass of wine with Pat!!!!! In fact I might even have two!!!!!


Way to go Admin! And you sound very relieved Shirley.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy azsticks - thanksk for sharing.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I have just received this and I want to share for the weekend - I am doing steaks - but this is going on my grocery list for later in the week!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Potluck-Spareribs?pmcode=INEDV03T&_mid=2425604&_rid=2425604.558202.64803


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We have a few 'drivers' around who have not mastered going slowly enough in the supermarket, you learn who to let go first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.
> 
> sam


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betulove said:


> Well page two will be good enough. Hey I am back. I had a little mix up with KP. While my husband was in the hospital I sent a read message to SPAM. So you all be careful not to do the same thing. Hubby is well or should I say on the mend. Was a rough thirty days. Rosalie was born on the 17th of April. She linger with us three hours and went back to heaven. She was perfect on the out side. I was not there when she was born they live three hours and hubby could not sit but 15 minutes at a time. A friend check in on him and I did go up for the funeral. Which Rosalie daddy did the most of the talking. We are well Thanks for the caring people who PM and I could not get too. Man all this talk of food has got me hungry for a large salad.


So sorry to hear of Rosalie's early departure. I pray that your husband is doing better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.
> 
> sam


Ha ha. I would have liked to have seen that Sam. LOL


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

love the elephants and the cape is great!



Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very young looking great grandma.

sam



Jeanie L said:


> Thank you so much for those kind words but actually those two little guys are my two great- grandsons...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Way to go Admin! And you sound very relieved Shirley.


I know it wasn't the end of the world. but the teachers works so hard and the students do so well. I really want them to be available for KP members permanently. This was such a good workshop and the wingspans were so attractive. I felt badly that 
I had deleted it without thinking. Good lesson though.

I know that it is not easy to retrieve something like it and I appreciate it that the admin person was willing to do that for us.

All in all, it was a learning experience. All is good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the cape sorlenna - definitely will buy the pattern.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi everybody - Happy Saturday!!! I am caught up on last weeks KTP so I will go back to page one and start this weeks!! Windy and quiet here today - we stayed up to late and neither of us are in any big hurry to get anything done!! It may just be a "non" day. So fly season is upon us - we live in a "horsey" area so summertime equals flies. A friend told us about the squirt bottle of rubbing alcohol - and it works great. At least when you have a dead fly it is sanitized!! The alcohol doesn't hurt any surface that I have found - painted walls, kitchen counters, etc. You can get them in the air and they drop like a rock. DH sets his for "sniper" and can pick one off from a distance. I tend to go for the shot gun approach. So that is my tip for the summer!! I'll be back later - luv-AZ


You made me laugh at the setting you and DH have for the alcohol sprayer at the flies...I would certainly go for the shotgun approach too. LOL Don't have horseflies but will have to try it for the regular old housefly. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My son in France has a lake with lots of fish and he has a rowing boat on it.
> I love the sound of your wildlife. I don't get anything as exciting just birds and the occasion fox and squirrels
> Here's a few photos of it so far.


What a lovely garden!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a red letter day - heidi found a platform rocker at goodwill for me to rock the baby and found me two new bottom sheets. every so often hickory gets into what i call a nesting mood - the ones i have right now have been mended all they can ge - she put new slits into them last week. it's what happens when she stands on the bed and claws like she is outside. goodwill sheets are wonderful and cheap - maybe it would help if i made the bed of a morning.

sam


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

just been reading today not commenting on anything. sent up prayers when needed. oohed and aahed over all the pictures posted. peaceful looking garden, beautiful wall hangings and luminary, cute little boy. congratulations to the new bride to be, travel wishes for the ones that will be on the move in the next couple weeks and healing prayers for anyone who needs them. happy birthday to anyone who has had a birthday this week.

I've had an enjoyable Saturday. went grocery shopping, did my laundry, had a nice lunch at an Italian place and then found a yarn shop in Inman, SC. its called North Woods Farm and she has alpacas. she has someone shear them for her but she does the preparation and spending of the yarns. I was expecting a small shop and was impressed when I went in and it was huge. she has a lot of different yarns, a large area setup for sitting and knitting. they have their yarn guild meeting there. met several nice ladies along with the owner. sat with them and did a few rows on my wingspan. bought two skeins of pink yarn to make a top for my youngest GGD, and a book on different knitting stitches. then went to Hobby Lobby and picked up some yarn that was on clearance. an 8 pack of patons bee hive baby sport (4 different colors), 2 packs of Lion Brand bonbon yard and some beaded stitch markers. not a bad haul for what I paid. just finished my 5th wing on my wingspan. really need the knit on that more until I'm to the end of my yarn.

need to straighten up my messy van, put the food and clothes away and then maybe practice some new stitch patterns.

hope everyone has a great Sunday, a great memorial weekend for the ones in the states, and a lovely evening for those still on Saturday. 

prayers and best wishes for all.

Ohio Kathy

Oh, I forgot about the beautiful cape and the cute little elephants. hope I can get some made and sent off too.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, if you made your bed, the bedspread would get shredded. Sheets are much cheaper than a bedspread!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


Awesome Elephants and cool on the shawl. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


The elephants are adorable. Love the cape too. Nice color selection.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is a red letter day - heidi found a platform rocker at goodwill for me to rock the baby and found me two new bottom sheets. every so often hickory gets into what i call a nesting mood - the ones i have right now have been mended all they can ge - she put new slits into them last week. it's what happens when she stands on the bed and claws like she is outside. goodwill sheets are wonderful and cheap - maybe it would help if i made the bed of a morning.
> 
> sam


My Kiwi does the same thing with everything too and making the bed doesn't help with her.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Spring is finally here. The Royal locust is in full bloom. If I did it right, here is how it looks. Sadly, I can't share the heavenly fragrance. Prayers for all and glad to be a part of this neat tea party. Joyce


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from the BBQ. Sounds like everyone has had a wonderful day. I thoroughly enjoyed holding my friends 5 month old; he is such a cutie pie. 

When I got home I rearranged our living room. (Obviously knee is feeling much, much better today and I thank all for their prayers.) Didn't do a big change; just switched out location of a couple of chairs and sofa. Really like it. Of course then I was tired and took about a hours nap. Now to get some knitting done.

Flyty1in love the pictures of the lotus blooming.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Now you really can look forward to that new baby! It's like getting a new car--you'll need to give your rocker a trial run with Hickory in your lap, or is she too big. Anyway thrift store sheets are of the older woven fabrics with less thread count and they work much better with animals. My kitty put holes all over my expensive 500+ thread count bottom sheet so now I get the old stuff--muslin if I can find it. You should see my down quilt--every once in a while I'll get out my iron-on patches to stop the down from flying--it's under a duvet so not noticeable and I've packed it away for the, hopefully, summer to come.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend even if it rains a little--just no more storms. I started, what I thought was an interesting response this morning to many of things posted here including praising you, Sam, for your wonderful line up of salad dressings--got as far as page 15 then my computer crashed deleted my responses and the pages were gathering faster than I could type so gave up. Everyone is bright and cheerful today. :thumbup: :thumbup:



thewren said:


> this is a red letter day - heidi found a platform rocker at goodwill for me to rock the baby and found me two new bottom sheets. every so often hickory gets into what i call a nesting mood - the ones i have right now have been mended all they can ge - she put new slits into them last week. it's what happens when she stands on the bed and claws like she is outside. goodwill sheets are wonderful and cheap - maybe it would help if i made the bed of a morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Shirley!!!

You and Admin make quite a combination and I'm so proud of both of you in resolving this problem. I was just about to be able to get to the wingspan when you posted your heartbreaking (for you) problem. Knowing the stress it caused you made everyone truly concerned for you.

I'm go glad Admin was able to retrieve all your and Sam's hard work. Thanks for your talents and abilities. You are a very talented woman and special in many ways.

Ohio Joy



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Glad you knee is doing better--I've been there, done that. It just takes a bit of rest and I use some of that "stinky" stuff that seems to help it get better faster--usually with Tea Tree oil or something similar. Enjoy your bbq!



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from the BBQ. Sounds like everyone has had a wonderful day. I thoroughly enjoyed holding my friends 5 month old; he is such a cutie pie.
> 
> When I got home I rearranged our living room. (Obviously knee is feeling much, much better today and I thank all for their prayers.) Didn't do a big change; just switched out location of a couple of chairs and sofa. Really like it. Of course then I was tired and took about a hours nap. Now to get some knitting done.
> 
> Flyty1in love the pictures of the lotus blooming.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow I read this earlier and felt bad that this should happen when you put so much work into it. Admin definitely does a GREAT JOB! of keeping this site going so smoothly. Take care Shirley and keep up your wonderful work--enjoyed the pic of yet another beautiful quilt, you are so talented.



jheiens said:


> Congratulations, Shirley!!!
> 
> You and Admin make quite a combination and I'm so proud of both of you in resolving this problem. I was just about to be able to get to the wingspan when you posted your heartbreaking (for you) problem. Knowing the stress it caused you made everyone truly concerned for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is awesome!!



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry Shirley, my response got placed in the middle of your quote. I guess I am beyond tired. Worked on preparations for our VBS until 12:30 in the morning then came home for a quick night's sleep then back to church today for another 6 hours. Today we had 25 volunteers working on VBS. That was awesome. I cut up seedless cukes and took cherry tomatoes. My son had me make fruit dip for the apples. 

Fruit Dip
8 ounces of cream cheese
8 ounces of marshmallow fluff
1 tsp vanilla

Use a hand mixer to mix the 3 ingredients and serve with fruit.

We started working on VBS in January. We have been getting around 350 kids for VBS for the past couple of summers and well over 100 people will work as volunteers for that week alone. It is an awesome experience for the children and all of us who volunteer. 

Sam, thanks for sharing your recipes. 
I am praying for those of you who are facing health concerns or other challenges. 
I am looking forward to Sam's newest addition to arrive. 

Cool day today, but was able to shed the spring jacket today. Refused to turn the heat on since my boys prefer to have their bedroom window open, so I turn on the heated mattress pad instead. 

Take care. Time to get some much needed sleep.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is awesome!!


Thank you. Jamie was nice enough to take this one for me. I was freezing and went back into the house and looked out the window.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good evening all, busy day here in Minnesota. The morning started out cool and cloudy but the sun came out and we must have hit the high 60's . Great day for working again. I am not fond of heat and humidity . Painted out in the porch all afternoon. Got the trim and doors and windows done. Then cleaned and put the summer furniture out. 
Would love to knit or crochet but just to tired and sore.
Seems like there is always work to do.
Loved seeing the elephants they are so cute. Great job.
Healing to those that need and gods blessings to all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


Awesome beautiful.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from the BBQ. Sounds like everyone has had a wonderful day. I thoroughly enjoyed holding my friends 5 month old; he is such a cutie pie.
> 
> When I got home I rearranged our living room. (Obviously knee is feeling much, much better today and I thank all for their prayers.) Didn't do a big change; just switched out location of a couple of chairs and sofa. Really like it. Of course then I was tired and took about a hours nap. Now to get some knitting done.
> 
> Flyty1in love the pictures of the lotus blooming.


Another answered prayer, yaaaaaaa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Spring is finally here. The Royal locust is in full bloom. If I did it right, here is how it looks. Sadly, I can't share the heavenly fragrance. Prayers for all and glad to be a part of this neat tea party. Joyce


Flowers are beautiful , love flowering trees. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh - homemade horseradish --- I'm going to have to check that out at our Farmer's market!!! I love it--- and it's not to bad mincing the root in the food processor, but it gets me through the nose every time!! To have it already made up is great --- is it with cream or vinegar?


It is in vinegar...my favorite  The gentleman we talked to said he puts it through the finest cutting blade in his meat grinder...his secret, he said. I remember my mom and dad making it in our garage at home and they used a cheap blender mom got at a garage sale. The smell permeated the plastic pitcher part of the blender so it became the "horseradish blender" and I think my mom even made my dad store it in said garage


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Had a wonderful day, my DD, cooked dinner, potato salad, which I love and pork chops, with green beans.  and we went out for a while, a nice day, cold but nice. Tomorrow we will be going out to dinner, and shopping.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Night all, pray all are well and feeling better tomorrow then today. Until tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

love it Sorlenna!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats a good tip, thanks. And sounds fun too. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a good weekend to try it - it sounds easy - my kind of dinner!!!!!!!!!!


thewren said:


> sounds yummy azsticks - thanksk for sharing.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

it works great - almost any kind of bug or fly - I have really gotten away from the raid and such.... they are so oily and the smell makes me sick.


Gweniepooh said:


> You made me laugh at the setting you and DH have for the alcohol sprayer at the flies...I would certainly go for the shotgun approach too. LOL Don't have horseflies but will have to try it for the regular old housefly. LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

All caught up again. The new avatar is my very first completed baby boy doll. Not up to the standard of the doll artists, but I am happy with him.

My contribution to the salads, this is one my parents like and we enjoy regularly. This is for 3 adults, so vary quantities to suit yourself. Work down the list and simply pile on top of the previous ingrediant.

A handful of mixed lettuce leaves, shredded.
1 small onion, thinly sliced/diced
A scattering of pine nuts
Matchsticks of cucumber - 3 or 4 slices worth
Small pieces of capsicum (love banana caps for this)
1 piece of celery - thinly sliced
Shaved parmessan cheese on top

To the side 
1 whole boiled egg - quartered
Grape Tomatoes - halved or quartered(can use baby romanos)

Over the top of all scatter diced dried apricots, mango and apple.

We do this with rissoles, crumbed fish, steaks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Then she would just tear up your quilt or comforter!!!!!!!!!!!!I just rescued the rocker that I rocked my "babies" in from my dad's shed. It was old when I got it from a friend and Mom recovered it to match the nursery. She ended up with it and recovered it a couple of times - this time it's going to a professional! It's one of the spring rockers. I'll be sure and take a before and after picture!!!!!!


thewren said:


> this is a red letter day - heidi found a platform rocker at goodwill for me to rock the baby and found me two new bottom sheets. every so often hickory gets into what i call a nesting mood - the ones i have right now have been mended all they can ge - she put new slits into them last week. it's what happens when she stands on the bed and claws like she is outside. goodwill sheets are wonderful and cheap - maybe it would help if i made the bed of a morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


flyty1n said:
 

> Spring is finally here. The Royal locust is in full bloom. If I did it right, here is how it looks. Sadly, I can't share the heavenly fragrance. Prayers for all and glad to be a part of this neat tea party. Joyce


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

nice picture!!!!!!!!!!! Thank Jamie for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


>


Sam, all the new ones have speed control which, when in shops, should be on turtle not hare. The ones equiped with dynamic controllers (specific type of computer inside scooter) which almost all new ones are now, are programmable and can be set so that 4kph is the fastest they go. Next time, find the knob and twist it to the left so it goes to the turtle side.

My parents have two, which comes in handy for when not feeling too well, due to heart failure - sometimes have bad sleep - bigger ones that will cover about 30 kms distance with me on. Take one when heading into city cbd via train as mall is quite a big walk to other end, once you get to it.

While not cheap when new, if cared for properly, will last many years. Mum and Dad's are both over 10 years old and going great.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to go out and put some extra water on the front lawn. With all the wind the sprinklers just aren't cutting it. I have so little green here that the lawn is worth the babying!!!!!!! Talk to you all later - luv-AZ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now. 

Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true - but i think this bedspread is indestructable - it has been chewed - clawed - shaken by a pair of not so small teeth - it's why i use it. it doesn't happen very often - she just gets in these moods every so often - and no - she is no going into heat - that doesn't happen for a while.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, if you made your bed, the bedspread would get shredded. Sheets are much cheaper than a bedspread!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely photos flyty1n - the tree is beautiful.

good to hear from you - we'll be looking for you to share a cuppa real soon.

sam



flyty1n said:


> Spring is finally here. The Royal locust is in full bloom. If I did it right, here is how it looks. Sadly, I can't share the heavenly fragrance. Prayers for all and glad to be a part of this neat tea party. Joyce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful caren - you captured it well - thank you for sharing.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the rocker will stay at heidi's for a while - and then it will find it's home in my living room. i love to rock a baby. i used to rock ayden for hours - avery did not like to rock so mucy. i'm hoping bentley loves to rock.

the sheets really don't bother me - if that is the worst they do then i am not upset. i think only an animal lover could say that and mean it. lol

sam

computers can make a preacher drink!



Ask4j said:


> Now you really can look forward to that new baby! It's like getting a new car--you'll need to give your rocker a trial run with Hickory in your lap, or is she too big. Anyway thrift store sheets are of the older woven fabrics with less thread count and they work much better with animals. My kitty put holes all over my expensive 500+ thread count bottom sheet so now I get the old stuff--muslin if I can find it. You should see my down quilt--every once in a while I'll get out my iron-on patches to stop the down from flying--it's under a duvet so not noticeable and I've packed it away for the, hopefully, summer to come.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend even if it rains a little--just no more storms. I started, what I thought was an interesting response this morning to many of things posted here including praising you, Sam, for your wonderful line up of salad dressings--got as far as page 15 then my computer crashed deleted my responses and the pages were gathering faster than I could type so gave up. Everyone is bright and cheerful today. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - just remember i am here always to answer any questions you might have with the wingspan.

sam



jheiens said:


> Congratulations, Shirley!!!
> 
> You and Admin make quite a combination and I'm so proud of both of you in resolving this problem. I was just about to be able to get to the wingspan when you posted your heartbreaking (for you) problem. Knowing the stress it caused you made everyone truly concerned for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the recipe pacer.

when i was growing up vbs lasted two weeks - i always looked forward to it. it is a lot of work but very rewarding.

sam



pacer said:


> Sorry Shirley, my response got placed in the middle of your quote. I guess I am beyond tired. Worked on preparations for our VBS until 12:30 in the morning then came home for a quick night's sleep then back to church today for another 6 hours. Today we had 25 volunteers working on VBS. That was awesome. I cut up seedless cukes and took cherry tomatoes. My son had me make fruit dip for the apples.
> 
> Fruit Dip
> 8 ounces of cream cheese
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a busy day for you spider but now you can sit and enjoy your freshly painted and cleaned porch tomorrow and knit up a storm.

sam



Spider said:


> Good evening all, busy day here in Minnesota. The morning started out cool and cloudy but the sun came out and we must have hit the high 60's . Great day for working again. I am not fond of heat and humidity . Painted out in the porch all afternoon. Got the trim and doors and windows done. Then cleaned and put the summer furniture out.
> Would love to knit or crochet but just to tired and sore.
> Seems like there is always work to do.
> Loved seeing the elephants they are so cute. Great job.
> Healing to those that need and gods blessings to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the baby doll looks greag busyworkerbee.

thanks you for the lovely recipe - i love salads - this one sounds yummy.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> All caught up again. The new avatar is my very first completed baby boy doll. Not up to the standard of the doll artists, but I am happy with him.
> 
> My contribution to the salads, this is one my parents like and we enjoy regularly. This is for 3 adults, so vary quantities to suit yourself. Work down the list and simply pile on top of the previous ingrediant.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a heavy thread throw - queen size. indestructable - i have had it almost ten years and it is still in one piece - not even a patch.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Then she would just tear up your quilt or comforter!!!!!!!!!!!!I just rescued the rocker that I rocked my "babies" in from my dad's shed. It was old when I got it from a friend and Mom recovered it to match the nursery. She ended up with it and recovered it a couple of times - this time it's going to a professional! It's one of the spring rockers. I'll be sure and take a before and after picture!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this scooter was owned by the grocery store - had a basket on front to ut your groceries in. i didn't generally use one but i had just gotten out of the hospital and didn't feel like i could walk around the store. however - i left it where it was - walked around slowly and did my shopping and got out of there.,

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, all the new ones have speed control which, when in shops, should be on turtle not hare. The ones equiped with dynamic controllers (specific type of computer inside scooter) which almost all new ones are now, are programmable and can be set so that 4kph is the fastest they go. Next time, find the knob and twist it to the left so it goes to the turtle side.
> 
> My parents have two, which comes in handy for when not feeling too well, due to heart failure - sometimes have bad sleep - bigger ones that will cover about 30 kms distance with me on. Take one when heading into city cbd via train as mall is quite a big walk to other end, once you get to it.
> 
> While not cheap when new, if cared for properly, will last many years. Mum and Dad's are both over 10 years old and going great.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - you know you came to the right place - there will be uncountable prayers winging into the ether before you know it. sending your cousin tons of healing energy - may all the news she gets be good news.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Here you go, Sam:
Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding with Butter Rum Sauce
2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts
1 (14 oz) can sweetened condensed milk
2 cans fruit cocktail (undrained)-4.5 oz size
2 eggs beaten
1-9 oz. box raisins
1 pinch salt
1-2 tsps ground cinnamon
Butter Rum Sauce
Directions
Preheat oven to 350*
Cube donuts into a large bowl. Pour other ingredients on top of donuts and let soak for a few minutes. Mix all ingredients together until donuts have soaked up the liquid as much as possible.
Bake for about 1 hour until center has jellied. 
TOP with Butter Rum Sauce
BUTTER RUM SAUCE
1 stick butter
1 pound box confectioners sugar
Rum to taste (optional)
1 -1 ½ Cups chopped nuts
Melt butter and slowly stir in confectioner sugar. Add run and nuts and heat until bubbly. Pour over top of pudding


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Should be 14.5 oz cans fruit cocktail


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending prayers up for her....and for all the medical professionals on her case!!



gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hadn't thought of getting sheets there --- too busy looking at kids' stuff -- are you still planning on getting Hickory fixed so no more litters? Will that make any difference?



thewren said:


> true - but i think this bedspread is indestructable - it has been chewed - clawed - shaken by a pair of not so small teeth - it's why i use it. it doesn't happen very often - she just gets in these moods every so often - and no - she is no going into heat - that doesn't happen for a while.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All three of our kids learned to love to rock and have their backs rubbed/scratched. DGS liked it for a little while, but still likes his back rubbed. DGD doesn't like either so far - prefers to be walked around.....rockers are so much easier on the knees.



thewren said:


> the rocker will stay at heidi's for a while - and then it will find it's home in my living room. i love to rock a baby. i used to rock ayden for hours - avery did not like to rock so mucy. i'm hoping bentley loves to rock.
> 
> the sheets really don't bother me - if that is the worst they do then i am not upset. i think only an animal lover could say that and mean it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Evening My Precious Friends
Dinto (Jinny) I keep a prayer journal as my memory is not spry any more either
GrandmapaulaThank you for your concern
KathleendousGood to rest after a day of hard work. Prayers for healing in your husbands hand
Pammie I know you are hot in Tx, I am melting in Miss and summer is just starting
AZYou gave me a good laugh with the sanitized dead bug. Do send pictures of the rocker. You be careful in that barn. Thanks for the recipe
PurpleFilove, love, love your pond and yard. Such a peaceful retreat
Edith.So sorry you are so far away from your children. As Carol suggested, Skype would be a blessing for you
ShirleyOur wall hanging is just beautiful. I am so glad Admin was so gracious to you. You were worrying you sweet self to bits over this
Dreamweaverso glad you found out about the 4 hr pass. Being at home for a while and with family is better than any medicineyou are always in our hearts and prayers, sweet lady
Nana Caren.Get Readylittle Seth will be in the pond every chance he gets. He is so precious; Thank you for the beautiful Rainbow
Sam.I can just picture Avery eating corn on the cobb with no front teeth. My dad had dentures, but only wore them to funerals and weddings and ate everything. Are you cooking corn in the husk in microwave like we all learned last summer?
Sorlenna.precious elephants and beautiful cape. Thanks for letting us see
Kathy.what a great findthe lys North Woods Farm and a trip to Hobby Lobby to boot. Do you use the baby yarn (sock weight) for socks? I am almost to the heel on mineso excited
Ask4j.I type my posts (thanks to Sams advice) on Word and cut and paste. Sure we could walk you through it
Pacer.The dip recipe sounds wonderful. Already saved to file
Gwen.please dont overdo with knee. I am saying that and I scoot it around to. Get tired of it the same way all the time. Some I cant move
Patchessounds like you are having a ball with your sweet daughter. Enjoy
Gottasch.Your Cousin Alice in on my prayer list and will be lifting her up for ulcers, rectal Ca, and lymph nodes. Miracles happen every day!

We toyed with going to JX to see our daughter tomorrow but decided to stay put and let baby sister Kelsey handle it for now. My turns start middle of next week and once football practices start, she will be locked in. One grandson in football and one in Karate
I am working on my first sock. My arms started hurting so had to put it down for a while. Am determined to make my DH some diabetic socks. Having fun with it. Washed three loads of clothes today and folded a load of towels from yesterday. Washed hair and cooked DH a good easy mealBBQ Ribs, Baked sweet potatoes, and fresh green beans. Tomorrow the kitchen will be closed. Wishing you all a wonderful holiday. Love and ((((hugs)))coming your way


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Spring is finally here. The Royal locust is in full bloom. If I did it right, here is how it looks. Sadly, I can't share the heavenly fragrance. Prayers for all and glad to be a part of this neat tea party. Joyce


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


Wow! Its lovely.  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


Done! I do hope she will be ok, its amazing what can be done and treated for now. take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the rocker will stay at heidi's for a while - and then it will find it's home in my living room. i love to rock a baby. i used to rock ayden for hours - avery did not like to rock so mucy. i'm hoping bentley loves to rock.
> 
> the sheets really don't bother me - if that is the worst they do then i am not upset. i think only an animal lover could say that and mean it. lol
> 
> ...


Enjoy your new rocker :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Catch up and cuppa time again. No sun today, or rain either naturally. Its about 15c but actually feels colder than that. Am just having a cuppa then going to put a pot of chicken veg soup on to cook. 
I like your new avitar Busyworker, and thanks for sharing more recipes and photos everyone. I have quite a few zygos just about to flower so i will post a photo when they are blooming. Take care everyone. Back later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definite diet fare - thanks bulldog - that's what we call a special occassion dessert - and now paula can't eat anything like this.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Here you go, Sam:
> 
> Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding with Butter Rum Sauce


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i doubt if it will make much difference. actually hickory is a really quiet dog - she rarely barks unless someone comes or the other dogs are outside barking. she goes through these phases not very often - that is why i don't worry.

now if someone could explain why she is continually trying to mount pour survivor kitty.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I hadn't thought of getting sheets there --- too busy looking at kids' stuff -- are you still planning on getting Hickory fixed so no more litters? Will that make any difference?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you bulldog - i'm happy that the cut and paste is working for you.

that sounds like a good dinner - i don't blame you for closing the kitchen tomorrow.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Evening My Precious Friends
> Dinto (Jinny) I keep a prayer journal as my memory is not spry any more either
> GrandmapaulaThank you for your concern
> KathleendousGood to rest after a day of hard work. Prayers for healing in your husbands hand
> ...


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Prayers going up



gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was watching a couple of puffins - shouldn't the eggs be hatching fairly soon. too funny - a rabbit came hopping along - nice and brown - the puffins don't seem to notice him.

sam

i'm going to bed - see you all tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i doubt if it will make much difference. actually hickory is a really quiet dog - she rarely barks unless someone comes or the other dogs are outside barking. she goes through these phases not very often - that is why i don't worry.
> 
> now if someone could explain why she is continually trying to mount pour survivor kitty.
> 
> sam


Oh dear!!! Maybe she is confused LOL. !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought it was about time i showed you all that i actually can knit! LOL. Just easy things really.. the lacy coat hanger covers i love and do for other people too. The scarf (that is a bit hard to see coz its black) is for a friend who loves black. Its done in the ruffle yarn. Anyway here is a picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear!!! Maybe she is confused LOL. !


Lambs do it to each other too- it is dominance behaviour I understand and not actually sexual.
Although that is not cross species.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like it is mostly me and Aussie on board at the moment- there are a few in the UK showing as on line- but it is early Sunday morning there. Well 10 o'clock.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bother! Can't raise a Puffin either- says there is a data base error what ever that means!?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I used to have a fox that lived in a den in on of the piles of boulders but a neighbor shot her. I am in the middle of tearing my gardens apart and redoing them. Sure hope I am finished before I leave in a couple weeks.
> I love your garden it looks so peaceful. I can see why you enjoy sitting out in it and knitting.
> Thank you. Seth is my littlest petrol head and my biggest Doctor Who fan.


What Mr P would give to have a garden your size. My son in France has about 30 acres and his 8 yr old son has a motor bike and a quad bike, both of them are real petrol heads.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> katynora - this is exquiste - what concentration. thanks for sharing.
> 
> sam


I really was fascinated by this, will be sending it on to friends if I may.
http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UaEuN5xv_5_


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What Mr P would give to have a garden your size. My son in France has about 30 acres and his 8 yr old son has a motor bike and a quad bike, both of them are real petrol heads.


Good morning! Is your son also a gardener, or more of a farmer?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hang my head in shame at my lack of knowledge of english history and geography. regardless - the garden is beautiful - a glass of red wine - you and mr p sitting on the bench enjoying your garden - what a pretty picture that paints.
> 
> sam


Don't worry about that Sam. I sometimes get lost in Camberley and I've lived here 24 years. You are welcome to join us for a glass of wine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I really was fascinated by this, will be sending it on to friends if I may.
> http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UaEuN5xv_5_


That is odd when I hit quote reply, the reference showed up, I was just going to grumble about the editing that Admin has introduced!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Pictures? I think we need a full tour of the garden. :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


Thank you so much. I'll try and get a few more photos today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


Great looking elephants and the cape is beautiful I love the subtle colours.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.
> 
> sam


Oh Sam thanks for the chuckle, you have also reminded me of the time I took my mum out shopping when I was down visiting her. It had been many a few years since she had gone to Asda(Walmart) so I said we would go with her and she could use either a wheelchair or scooter. I would have been able to push the wheelchair as it gave me something to lean on but she thought she would try the scooter. My DH was with us and off he went to look at the gardening/car section. diy etc and mum and I would have a wander round with me pushing a trolley. Well within minutes we had caused mayhem, she did knock down a display! Fortunately she had only caught it on the side so it did not come down on her but I can still see the picture in my mind. There were tins rolling everywhere. After the initial shock she appeared okay but when we looked at each other she started giggling and she could not stop. It was really funny to see her sitting there giggling away while the staff were retrieving the cans of tomatoes I think they were. She ended up with tears running down her face. Eventually we got on our way again and were wandering down the biscuit aisle when she decided she wanted a particular packet of biscuits and I said I would get them but oh no she would insist on doing it. No prizes for guessing what happened next. She could not quite manage to reach the top packet so she took it from the bottom and of course the inevitable happened they all started to tumble down. Fortunately there were a couple of people either side of her who managed to catch them before they hit the floor. She took another fit of the giggles again and then DH appeared and asked what we had been up to. Well that started her off again, DH said the scooter should have had one of those long poles on it like you get for the kiddies trikes so the parent can keep a hold of them. More giggles and tears streaming down her face. She was absolutely exhausted by the time we got back to the house as was I just with the sheer stress of wondering what she was going to do next!. Of course the family members all had to be told about her wonderful adventure which resulted in more giggling. Her grandson wondered aloud what would have happened if grandma had got near to the fruit counter? Well that set everybody off at the idea of apples, oranges etc rolling all over the place. Needless to say the next time we visited DH insisted she get a wheelchair. She only ever visited the store when we were down visiting as we always took ages going round as it was a treat for us to have such a choice as we live in a rural area and have to drive quite a number of miles to get to a supermarket or the Palaces of Hell as Fireball Dave called them. I must admit I do prefer my small local shops but to visit the supermarket is just amazing seeing what is there for you to choose from.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning! Is your son also a gardener, or more of a farmer?


Good evening. No my son sells houses, but his partner has persuaded him to dig a vegetable garden and they are going to get some chickens. He has landscaped the garden in front of his house and there is a very pretty lake. His house backs onto the forest.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Family is arriving so I will catch you all later. Have a great day/evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Sam thanks for the chuckle, you have also reminded me of the time I took my mum out shopping when I was down visiting her. It had been many a few years since she had gone to Asda(Walmart) so I said we would go with her and she could use either a wheelchair or scooter. I would have been able to push the wheelchair as it gave me something to lean on but she thought she would try the scooter. My DH was with us and off he went to look at the gardening/car section. diy etc and mum and I would have a wander round with me pushing a trolley. Well within minutes we had caused mayhem, she did knock down a display! Fortunately she had only caught it on the side so it did not come down on her but I can still see the picture in my mind. There were tins rolling everywhere. After the initial shock she appeared okay but when we looked at each other she started giggling and she could not stop. It was really funny to see her sitting there giggling away while the staff were retrieving the cans of tomatoes I think they were. She ended up with tears running down her face. Eventually we got on our way again and were wandering down the biscuit aisle when she decided she wanted a particular packet of biscuits and I said I would get them but oh no she would insist on doing it. No prizes for guessing what happened next. She could not quite manage to reach the top packet so she took it from the bottom and of course the inevitable happened they all started to tumble down. Fortunately there were a couple of people either side of her who managed to catch them before they hit the floor. She took another fit of the giggles again and then DH appeared and asked what we had been up to. Well that started her off again, DH said the scooter should have had one of those long poles on it like you get for the kiddies trikes so the parent can keep a hold of them. More giggles and tears streaming down her face. She was absolutely exhausted by the time we got back to the house as was I just with the sheer stress of wondering what she was going to do next!. Of course the family members all had to be told about her wonderful adventure which resulted in more giggling. Her grandson wondered aloud what would have happened if grandma had got near to the fruit counter? Well that set everybody off at the idea of apples, oranges etc rolling all over the place. Needless to say the next time we visited DH insisted she get a wheelchair. She only ever visited the store when we were down visiting as we always took ages going round as it was a treat for us to have such a choice as we live in a rural area and have to drive quite a number of miles to get to a supermarket or the Palaces of Hell as Fireball Dave called them. I must admit I do prefer my small local shops but to visit the supermarket is just amazing seeing what is there for you to choose from.


Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening. No my son sells houses, but his partner has persuaded him to dig a vegetable garden and they are going to get some chickens. He has landscaped the garden in front of his house and there is a very pretty lake. His house backs onto the forest.


Would not mind having a forest close by- mine is all suburban jungle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, I am sitting here yawning- time to get back to bed! Happy day to all the rest!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am sitting here yawning- time to get back to bed! Happy day to all the rest!


Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> Prayers said for your cousin. I hope the treatment is successful.
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Awesome beautiful.


Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> nice picture!!!!!!!!!!! Thank Jamie for us!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I will be sure to thank her. She was so excited when she saw it and her panorama of it turned out. Wish I had of had a video of her reaction to it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


Healing thoughts and energy being sent her way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.


WOW!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful caren - you captured it well - thank you for sharing.
> 
> sam


Thank you, I will pass on to Jamie. The colors were so much more vivid to the eye then in the photo. Glad her schooling has paid off, she took photography and got tips from her teacher as how to get nice shots with her phone as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


Know that as we speak, that Alice will be prayed for, and for you and your family, just trust that all things are possible, healing and mercy being sent now. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> the rocker will stay at heidi's for a while - and then it will find it's home in my living room. i love to rock a baby. i used to rock ayden for hours - avery did not like to rock so mucy. i'm hoping bentley loves to rock.
> 
> the sheets really don't bother me - if that is the worst they do then i am not upset. i think only an animal lover could say that and mean it. lol
> 
> ...


LoL LOL LOL, yes you are right about animal lovers, but every now and then


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Nana Caren.Get Readylittle Seth will be in the pond every chance he gets. He is so precious; Thank you for the beautiful Rainbow
> 
> He is getting better about it, most times he stays clear. My biggest worry is if he starts climbing the gate to the pasture where the cows are. Not because of the cows they are great with the grandsons, he might not want to leave. He adores the calf and is forever trying to get me to bring her into the yard.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Evening My Precious Friends
> Dinto (Jinny) I keep a prayer journal as my memory is not spry any more either
> GrandmapaulaThank you for your concern
> KathleendousGood to rest after a day of hard work. Prayers for healing in your husbands hand
> ...


Thanks Bulldog, I really am having a ball, she is sleep now in my bed again, 
:-D and likes it, says she don't know when she will go home, loving it myself, LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> I thought it was about time i showed you all that i actually can knit! LOL. Just easy things really.. the lacy coat hanger covers i love and do for other people too. The scarf (that is a bit hard to see coz its black) is for a friend who loves black. Its done in the ruffle yarn. Anyway here is a picture.


So nice, you do good work.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What Mr P would give to have a garden your size. My son in France has about 30 acres and his 8 yr old son has a motor bike and a quad bike, both of them are real petrol heads.


Some days I'd happily let him have it. Grant has offered to help with it this year in exchange for some of the veggies. Offer was gladly accepted, his friend is going to help as well same offer. I am lucky all the grandchildren, girls included are petrol heads. Grant is the only one that is willing to let the boys have bikes as long as I buy it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Sam thanks for the chuckle, you have also reminded me of the time I took my mum out shopping when I was down visiting her. It had been many a few years since she had gone to Asda(Walmart) so I said we would go with her and she could use either a wheelchair or scooter. I would have been able to push the wheelchair as it gave me something to lean on but she thought she would try the scooter. My DH was with us and off he went to look at the gardening/car section. diy etc and mum and I would have a wander round with me pushing a trolley. Well within minutes we had caused mayhem, she did knock down a display! Fortunately she had only caught it on the side so it did not come down on her but I can still see the picture in my mind. There were tins rolling everywhere. After the initial shock she appeared okay but when we looked at each other she started giggling and she could not stop. It was really funny to see her sitting there giggling away while the staff were retrieving the cans of tomatoes I think they were. She ended up with tears running down her face. Eventually we got on our way again and were wandering down the biscuit aisle when she decided she wanted a particular packet of biscuits and I said I would get them but oh no she would insist on doing it. No prizes for guessing what happened next. She could not quite manage to reach the top packet so she took it from the bottom and of course the inevitable happened they all started to tumble down. Fortunately there were a couple of people either side of her who managed to catch them before they hit the floor. She took another fit of the giggles again and then DH appeared and asked what we had been up to. Well that started her off again, DH said the scooter should have had one of those long poles on it like you get for the kiddies trikes so the parent can keep a hold of them. More giggles and tears streaming down her face. She was absolutely exhausted by the time we got back to the house as was I just with the sheer stress of wondering what she was going to do next!. Of course the family members all had to be told about her wonderful adventure which resulted in more giggling. Her grandson wondered aloud what would have happened if grandma had got near to the fruit counter? Well that set everybody off at the idea of apples, oranges etc rolling all over the place. Needless to say the next time we visited DH insisted she get a wheelchair. She only ever visited the store when we were down visiting as we always took ages going round as it was a treat for us to have such a choice as we live in a rural area and have to drive quite a number of miles to get to a supermarket or the Palaces of Hell as Fireball Dave called them. I must admit I do prefer my small local shops but to visit the supermarket is just amazing seeing what is there for you to choose from.


Thank for sharing this. I can see it now, the memories that were made that day will be talked about for years to come. They really are Places of Hell here as well, very few smaller shops left in my area.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> WOW!!


Thank you. It was a truly amazing sky last night. Jamie and I could have stood back to back and the two photos would be what we saw. Both were gone within 10 minutes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.


But it's beautiful,  I love it it is so relaxing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Have my coffee, DD is still sleeping,  ready to start my day. Praying for All that are in need, just know that healing and mercy is sent your way today and every day. It's a new day with new Marcy's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good night. Sleep well.


That did not last long- a friend who is not aware yet of the hours I keep texted me at 10- so that woke me up- tried to ring Fale at 11pm which is when Lupe rings us- but I gather is no longer a convenient time, rang Lifeline because I can't ring Zoe who is still away from home, they are flat out and I am now waiting for a call back, won't call UK on mobile- can't use landline because waiting for call back- groan... such is my night from day to day or rather night to night- where would I be without the KP or more usually the KTP!


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Betty you have my thoughts and prayers, Hope Angie is doing well. Remember as I told my sister your are no good to anyone if you are so tired you cannot function. You have to take care of yourself in order to support and care for others


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Betty you have my thoughts and prayers, Hope Angie is doing well. Remember as I told my sister your are no good to anyone if you are so tired you cannot function. You have to take care of yourself in order to support and care for others


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I was going to PM you but I wanted to let all your friends know right away that your wonderful workshop is now available again!!
> 
> I did know, that knowing you, you would do your best to make me feel better about it. your support has been so great -
> 
> ...


ANd you bring so much joy and beauty to us!!! Thanks for another wonderful painting.
JuneK


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Designer First let me say how beautiful your stained glass is and next let me say how much I appreciate the classes offered by KP. I have not participated but I have went back after they were completed and did the project and I cannot tell you how easy it was to follow the instructors lessons. I would like to say a big Thank You to all the teachers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I used to work for a company that sold disability aids and it was always entertaining to show off the scooters and chairs. The number that were bought after trying by the person with the problem was almost 100% as they realise how much easier it is to get around on a scooter or chair. It is like a switch goes off in their head, hey, with this I don't have to depend on my son/daughter to be available when I need to go to doc or shops. It is also safer for some of the frail elderly to be on a scooter in shopping centres that walking on a frame with some of the rude and ignorant people that frequent the malls.


So true about the rude people out shopping!! But I did find, even with the motorized chair, if it's very busy people will overlook you because they're looking straight ahead and we're below their eye level...so I tend to not shop on busy, busy days! The chairs are really a blessing and with Medicare paying so much of the cost, they're available to most people!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have a few 'drivers' around who have not mastered going slowly enough in the supermarket, you learn who to let go first!


Some people in the chairs are as thoughtless as auto drivers!!! We know there has to be some ignorant people everywhere!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.


The elephants are cute and I'm sure will bring much joy. But I love the cape. When will you have the instructions for it? I really would love to make it! You are so talented....I cannot make anything without detailed instructions. Would love to be able to design something.
JuneK


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

My brother in law did just that. He knocked over a large display of Beer . He didn't say if it was in bottles or cans. My sister said she just walked off as if she didn't know him.


thewren said:



> the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> the first time i got on one of the supermarket scooters i almost knocked down one of their floor displays.
> 
> sam


Don't feel bad,Sam. Before I got my motorized chair, I was using one of the supermarket chairs/scooters,I backed up and knocked about 1/2 dozen bottles of wine on the floor!!
Believe me, it was MONTHS before I went back to that particular store even though they were very nice about it. Glad they didn't charge me for the wine since I don't buy it for myself!
JuneK


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Gottastch Of course your cousin will be in my prayers and her family also


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> But it's beautiful,  I love it it is so relaxing. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, it is relaxing as I can sit on the pool deck or inside the house and watch the sunset.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is very humid today. It is really overwhelming! I just sit and sweat. I finally have turned the AC down, so maybe I can get comfortable in the house. We got a nice rain last night, which was good, but feel that is the humidity problem too.Temp is only 82 F, but seems much worse. I envy you people in cool areas today!


It was very chilly and damp feeling from the rain...I refuse to turn on the heat again..so we just put another sweater on..though when I got up this a.m. the radiator was luke warm..so it got chilly enough for it to come on at the lowest temp. on the thermostat....


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Prayers for Angie and Alice and all caregivers.

Sorlenna-love the cape. Looking forward to a pattern.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

My blood sugar must have shot up to 200 just reading this recipe, but does it ever sound delicious


Bulldog said:


> Here you go, Sam:
> Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding with Butter Rum Sauce
> 2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts
> 1 (14 oz) can sweetened condensed milk
> ...


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

very nice knitting. It is the act of knitting that is so special


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


sorry to hear of such awful news for you. Will definitely keep her in my prayers. We know here at the KTP, that prayers do bring about miracles!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Some people in the chairs are as thoughtless as auto drivers!!! We know there has to be some ignorant people everywhere!
> JuneK


Once you have learned how to control them they are good though- there was a gentleman a few days ago who had figured out how to get it to go almost inch by inch- I still let him go first ! Our local supermarket has fairly narrow isles- and sometimes there are real traffic jams- but I have a policy that if I choose to shop I put my cares away, and just enjoy myself- last time an old lady really opened up- she just needed someone to talk with, and I was glad to be able to be an ear! 
Hope you are enjoying your day, June!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once you have learned how to control them they are good though- there was a gentleman a few days ago who had figured out how to get it to go almost inch by inch- I still let him go first ! Our local supermarket has fairly narrow isles- and sometimes there are real traffic jams- but I have a policy that if I choose to shop I put my cares away, and just enjoy myself- last time an old lady really opened up- she just needed someone to talk with, and I was glad to be able to be an ear!
> Hope you are enjoying your day, June!


AH, Sweet Julie....I always enjoy my day especially if I can visit all my friends at KTP!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


Added to the list!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hadn't thought of getting sheets there --- too busy looking at kids' stuff -- are you still planning on getting Hickory fixed so no more litters? Will that make any difference?


Our dogs do this on our living room furniture which is covered by sheets sheets quite often. They then turn their heads upside down and rub their faces in the area they just "dug" in. Lol. Very funny to watch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> AH, Sweet Julie....I always enjoy my day especially if I can visit all my friends at KTP!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


You are so kind, June!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lambs do it to each other too- it is dominance behaviour I understand and not actually sexual.
> Although that is not cross species.


This is ehat i have heard about dogs also, dominance. Is Survivor kitty the alpha cat?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.


WOW!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna love the cape, beautiful colors.

Very pretty lacy hangers, i wouldnt want tocover them up!

NanaCaren,love your yard and the rainbow and sunset are just gorgeous!

Purplefi LOVE your garden and pond! Will share your pics with my mom if you dont mind as she has yard that she is trying to decide what yo do with. Would love yo do something like that myself lol!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

norm13 said:


> Designer First let me say how beautiful your stained glass is and next let me say how much I appreciate the classes offered by KP. I have not participated but I have went back after they were completed and did the project and I cannot tell you how easy it was to follow the instructors lessons. I would like to say a big Thank You to all the teachers.


Thanks very much! I am glad to know that you use the closed workshops. It is something we hope for, but have no way of knowing whether people actually go and read them and follow the class. I hope you will consider joining in with one of them.

People wonder why we feel it necessary to remove the personal comments- but that is the reason. We want them to be easy to follow. I will pass along your post to the other Managers who work very hard on the Workshops too. I hope to see you join in as we really do have a lot of fun and it is wonderful to work along with the group and be able to ask questions.

Thanks also for the kind remarks about the stained glass.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I hope all are having a lovely weekend so far and will have a great Memorial Day. Sam,I love the name Bentley James. The dressings and recipes sound great. 

We lost one of our Suggies this past week Princess Di. Don't know what went wrong. I was worried as to how Dora would take it but she has been fine in fact she is running around more like she use to. Hubby thought maybe Di wasn't such a good room mate. I hope now Dora will lose some weight. She is the size of a hamster. I call her our little chubby butt. She helped us get over the losing Di with being so cute.

I pray everyone is doing well. We are getting our pond cleaned out today by a professional since I can no longer do it myself. This will be nice to get done. The fish will appreciate a clean house...LOL

I better go dear ones. Take care.

{{HUGS}}


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Here you go, Sam:
> Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding with Butter Rum Sauce
> 2 dozen Krispy Kreme donuts
> 1 (14 oz) can sweetened condensed milk
> ...


Of cpurse, you buy at least three dozen donuts because you are going to want to taste one before you begin and there is something addictive in them so you will want another. Then the smell of them will drift out and you will have people at your door wanting one. Better buy four or five dozen so you have two for the recipe!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 24 May 13
> 
> Well  he is at it again. Gary is burning another tree. Lol this one has been dead a couple of years so it was really dry. It is burning up the trunks and the limbs are falling off but the tree hasnt fallen over yet. There are two trunks close to the ground  they keep spreading further and further apart  it wont be long before they are on the ground. Gave us an excuse for an impromptu weenie roast.
> 
> ...


Sam, we always go to Pioneer Woman for recipes.. LOL.. between her and Southern Plate, we can always find something to make!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.


Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I hope all are having a lovely weekend so far and will have a great Memorial Day. Sam,I love the name Bentley James. The dressings and recipes sound great.
> 
> We lost one of our Suggies this past week Princess Di. Don't know what went wrong. I was worried as to how Dora would take it but she has been fine in fact she is running around more like she use to. Hubby thought maybe Di wasn't such a good room mate. I hope now Dora will lose some weight. She is the size of a hamster. I call her our little chubby butt. She helped us get over the losing Di with being so cute.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Di snd how sweet of Dora to do special things to make you laugh. Funny how they know things. {{{Hugs }}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Don't feel bad,Sam. Before I got my motorized chair, I was using one of the supermarket chairs/scooters,I backed up and knocked about 1/2 dozen bottles of wine on the floor!!
> Believe me, it was MONTHS before I went back to that particular store even though they were very nice about it. Glad they didn't charge me for the wine since I don't buy it for myself!
> JuneK


I had to use the motorized shopping cart chairs for awhile when recovering from my knee replacements. The most embarrassing incident for me was I was in the middle of a super walmart with the basket full and the chair's power quit even though it said it was fully charged. I had to sit there and wait until an employee finally came along and I got help. Had to wait until there was another motorized chair available. I'd get so frustrated when I'd see kids playing with the carts too. Or when the racks in the store were so close together that you literally knocked items off the clothing racks just trying to get down the aisle.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Got caught up on last weeks KTP, now here I find I'm over 30 pages behind :shock: It's been a busy week and it's not over as yet, LOL. 
First and foremost, thank you for the prayers for my Ben, he is doing better, today he gets to start eating solid foods again.. so we shall see how that works out. He said he is feeling better not near as much pain and he will be able to go back to work on Monday if he can tolerate the solid foods. I am learning a lot about the pancreas for sure!
C's fur baby Cassie (collie/golden mix) has been sick since Thursday night.. she seems better today.. at least she is taking her snacks, but still does not want her dry food. The snacks are tid bits really, but they give her something solid in her tummy and that is a good thing, she does drink water the vet said if she isn't better to bring her in on Tuesday.. of course there is always the ER vet, but they are wayyyyyyy out of price, so we are hoping to wait but will go if she really needs it.
I've been busy in the yard and garden.. getting the summer things out to enjoy.. still have to drag the hammock frame from under the house, it snaps together and not heavy so won't be a problem. I found rose bushes on sale at a big box home improvement store for $6.88 each.. so have 3 now for my front flower bed.. will get the dirt tomorrow and have fun planting!! It's a perfect way to remember my hero's as they all loved flowers and getting things to grow. 
Other than that I will cook burgers on the grill, hot dog or two for mom, making a pasta salad (from a box no recipe, LOL) some baked beans of course.. and will probably find my recipe for lemonade pie! I have the table and chairs on the deck now so we can enjoy a "picnic" style dinner! 
Wishing everyone a safe, happy holiday weekend.. I'll try to catch up on the reading this afternoon.. (I can use my lap top on the deck now!!!) 
Take care.. keeping all in my prayers always.. 
Marianne


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

PurpleFi, I love your garden. Mr P has done a lovely job. Any chance he could come over to my house and work on my yard? I could sure use his help!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

A chilly 50°f here today and more rain moving in sigh... wishing for warmer weather. So want to turn the furnace off and open up winfows! DH will be cooking chicken on the grill and some boneless ribs with new potatoes n green beans. Will prolly do brownies (box mix) for a sweet. Otherwise knitting and watching movies, makes for a great day!!!


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Shirley, so glad admin was able to get the workshop back. You do such a wonderful job of organizing everything and everyone. Hope you have 2 glasses of wine, and maybe one for me too. Love your quilt and luminere. You are one talented lady--but then, KP is full of talented people! So glad I found this site.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought it was about time i showed you all that i actually can knit! LOL. Just easy things really.. the lacy coat hanger covers 

I love your knitting sugarsugar...the lacy coathangers would be a wonderful gift as would the scarf


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I am so behind already this week. I am on page 13 and have 20 pages to catch up...
Been busy working on that giraffe baby blanket. A few more rows and the edging and it will be ready to send off. I will be happy to start working on smaller projects for a little while.
Well wishes, healing thoughts and peace of mind being sent to all.

EJ


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

dollyclaire wrote:
Oh Sam thanks for the chuckle, you have also reminded me of the time I took my mum out shopping when I was down visiting her. It had been many a few years since she had gone to Asda(Walmart) so I said we would go with her and she could use either a wheelchair or scooter

This brings me laughter and so many memories! I am awful on a scooter!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Nana Caren wrote:
Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.

Just so breathtaking and shows the beauty our Lord created!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I hope all are having a lovely weekend so far and will have a great Memorial Day. Sam,I love the name Bentley James. The dressings and recipes sound great.
> 
> We lost one of our Suggies this past week Princess Di. Don't know what went wrong. I was worried as to how Dora would take it but she has been fine in fact she is running around more like she use to. Hubby thought maybe Di wasn't such a good room mate. I hope now Dora will lose some weight. She is the size of a hamster. I call her our little chubby butt. She helped us get over the losing Di with being so cute.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your loss...our pet-babies are so special!
Glad that you're feeling well enough to talk with us again!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I hope all are having a lovely weekend so far and will have a great Memorial Day. Sam,I love the name Bentley James. The dressings and recipes sound great.
> 
> We lost one of our Suggies this past week Princess Di. Don't know what went wrong. I was worried as to how Dora would take it but she has been fine in fact she is running around more like she use to. Hubby thought maybe Di wasn't such a good room mate. I hope now Dora will lose some weight. She is the size of a hamster. I call her our little chubby butt. She helped us get over the losing Di with being so cute.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear about Di, it is always sad when one loses a pet. 
I am sure the fish will be very happy. 
Take care and HUGS right back to you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

norm13 wrote:
Betty you have my thoughts and prayers, Hope Angie is doing well. Remember as I told my sister your are no good to anyone if you are so tired you cannot function. You have to take care of yourself in order to support and care for others

Thank you, norm 13. I am resting. May have to take over for baby daughter, Kelsey tomorrow as her oldest may have football practice!
Angie called me early this morning. She needed to cry and vent. I guess everyone has figured out by now SIL is a jerk.
The doctor said he sees no reason for her to be in rehab for her ankle when she can come home and get it through home health here. She said the only way he would consent to this was if she had someone with her at all times to help her to bedside potty. She told him she had her Mom and called to see if I could still do it....A NO BRAINER...I also found out that she has not had a bath since the break. What happened to bedbaths. As it looks now, I will take over Tues or Wed and I will give my baby a bed bath.
Again, thank you for you concern.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you. One of the high lights of the day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Nana Caren wrote:
> Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.
> 
> Just so breathtaking and shows the beauty our Lord created!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Most definitely


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Be back later, but had to share. I finally finished a workshop!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I had to use the motorized shopping cart chairs for awhile when recovering from my knee replacements. The most embarrassing incident for me was I was in the middle of a super walmart with the basket full and the chair's power quit even though it said it was fully charged. I had to sit there and wait until an employee finally came along and I got help. Had to wait until there was another motorized chair available. I'd get so frustrated when I'd see kids playing with the carts too. Or when the racks in the store were so close together that you literally knocked items off the clothing racks just trying to get down the aisle.


understand your frustration so well...I've seen able-bodied people 'resting' on the wheelchairs. Thank goodness, I have my own chair and don't have to worry about how well the store chairs will do. I have a friend who manages to wheel a cart around while she's in her chair...I haven't mastered that yet. But I don't go shopping any more often than I can avoid. My daughter does the cooking so I let her buy groceries....I make a list of what I want and she gets it! Works for both of us. 
I do a lot of shopping online for clothes, etc.
I've never been fond of shopping so I'm happy with the situation!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Be back later, but had to share. I finally finished a workshop!


How cute is he, you have done a wonderful job.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh,my! I'm going to HAVE to try some of these recipes! They not only sound very healthy, but they sound really delicious, as well! Problem for me, though, is finding goat cheese locally. If it is available, I have never found out where it may be, but I'm definitely going to be asking around to find out! I need to add some new flavor combos to my diet! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Got caught up on last weeks KTP, now here I find I'm over 30 pages behind :shock: It's been a busy week and it's not over as yet, LOL.
> First and foremost, thank you for the prayers for my Ben, he is doing better, today he gets to start eating solid foods again.. so we shall see how that works out. He said he is feeling better not near as much pain and he will be able to go back to work on Monday if he can tolerate the solid foods. I am learning a lot about the pancreas for sure!
> C's fur baby Cassie (collie/golden mix) has been sick since Thursday night.. she seems better today.. at least she is taking her snacks, but still does not want her dry food. The snacks are tid bits really, but they give her something solid in her tummy and that is a good thing, she does drink water the vet said if she isn't better to bring her in on Tuesday.. of course there is always the ER vet, but they are wayyyyyyy out of price, so we are hoping to wait but will go if she really needs it.
> I've been busy in the yard and garden.. getting the summer things out to enjoy.. still have to drag the hammock frame from under the house, it snaps together and not heavy so won't be a problem. I found rose bushes on sale at a big box home improvement store for $6.88 each.. so have 3 now for my front flower bed.. will get the dirt tomorrow and have fun planting!! It's a perfect way to remember my hero's as they all loved flowers and getting things to grow.
> ...


Fantastic news that Ben is improving!! Will still keep him in prayers.
I'm sorry to hear that Cindy's fur-baby is not feeling well. Will pray for her to recover. I know how we worry over our babies. And totally agree about the charges of the emergency vets. Thank goodness, have never had to use them. We've been going to the same vet for about 35 yrs. although the original dr. sold his business. But, in that same office,we have a wonderful vet that we always schedule visits with.
Enjoy your holiday picnic!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YEAH

YEAH!

YEAH!

everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!

They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!

We have never had one negative post from them.

They always answer our questions about our abilities, and even though a couple of people have written them because they were not fond of our workshop methods they have never
sent us one negative post.

Even though we have been 'reported' to admin because we ask all members to use one link to get to the workshops and and also because we 'trim' the messages to keep the workshops on subject and each time I have contacted them to make sure we were not overstepping their answer has been - if we aren't happy, you will hear from us - until then don't worry about it'

I have had nothing but cooperation with them. It does help that we are getting more and more students, and KP members interested in the workshops. *2,358 KP members are now subscribed users*,{ which boggles my mind) thanks to the quality of teachers we have been able to get - (many from the Tea Party}.

They know we are trying to do a good job and I want everyone on the tea party to know, that they have made suggestions to us as to how to get around the situations that are not set up for our kind of section. I have a very good understanding of what their job is and I applaud them. I hope they are surfing and reading this!!!!

I am having a glass of wine with Pat!!!!! In fact I might even have two!!!!![/quote]


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Strawberry4u wrote:
We lost one of our Suggies this past week Princess Di. Don't know what went wrong. I was worried as to how Dora would take it but she has been fine in fact she is running around more like she use to

It is so hard to lose one of our pets. My heart goes out to you.

Daddy used to have a goldfish pond when I was a child. It would get dark and maurky between cleaning. One day I was walking home from school and walked right into it. I don't know who was more shocked or got the most giggles...me or Mom!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marianne wrote:
Sam, we always go to Pioneer Woman for recipes.. LOL.. between her and Southern Plate, we can always find something to make!!

Marianne, how can we get the blogsite and website?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful photos--love to see flowers and rainbows! 

Sam, I had an awesome rocking chair that I got donated to me and I refinished it and put it on the front porch--someone stole it. Grrr.

Thank you everyone for the comments on the elephants and cape! I started on the garter version last night--the yarn is a bit darker than I'd thought it would be but that's okay. I will work on finishing up the pattern soon and may also want some testers--I will of course post here first for that.

I'm sorting boxes today--oh my goodness--I have two huge boxes of quilt tops and pieces! Looks like I'm going to have to find some time to work on those...gift them, most likely, to kids & GC and what I'll do with the rest I do not know. :shock: Some of these were started well before I learned to knit (over ten years ago!) and are not done. Wow, I just have to get my nose into everything, don't I? 

I have a few pages to catch up yet, but always know I hold you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So cute!

Pontuf

=Sorlenna]Here are eleven elephants and a couple shots of the cape--it will look better modeled when dry, I am sure. I'm pleased with the design overall but think I could have done better on the knitting. Ah well.[/quote]


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Got caught up on last weeks KTP, now here I find I'm over 30 pages behind It's been a busy week and it's not over as yet, LOL. 
First and foremost, thank you for the prayers for my Ben, he is doing better, today he gets to start eating solid foods again.. so we shall see how that works out. He said he is feeling better not near as much pain and he will be able to go back to work on Monday if he can tolerate the solid foods. I am learning a lot about the pancreas for sure!
C's fur baby Cassie (collie/golden mix) has been sick since Thursday night.. she seems better today.. at least she is taking her snacks, but still does not want her dry food. The snacks are tid bits really, but they give her something solid in her tummy and that is a good thing, she does drink water the vet said if she isn't better to bring her in on Tuesday.. of course there is always the ER vet, but they are wayyyyyyy out of price, so we are hoping to wait but will go if she really needs it.
I've been busy in the yard and garden.. getting the summer things out to enjoy.. still have to drag the hammock frame from under the house, it snaps together and not heavy so won't be a problem. I found rose bushes on sale at a big box home improvement store for $6.88 each.. so have 3 now for my front flower bed.. will get the dirt tomorrow and have fun planting!! It's a perfect way to remember my hero's as they all loved flowers and getting things to grow. 
Other than that I will cook burgers on the grill, hot dog or two for mom, making a pasta salad (from a box no recipe, LOL) some baked beans of course.. and will probably find my recipe for lemonade pie! I have the table and chairs on the deck now so we can enjoy a "picnic" style dinner! 
Wishing everyone a safe, happy holiday weekend.. I'll try to catch up on the reading this afternoon.. (I can use my lap top on the deck now!!!) 
Take care.. keeping all in my prayers always.. 
Marianne

Marianne, I am not thinking straight now so please forgive my thoughtlessness. Ben is in my prayer book and will be is being lifted up as is Andy and many others. My DH developed a pancreatic abscess following a bowel obstruction. The pancreas effects so much in the body. I was told I wouldn't be bringing him home, but praise God, He had other plans. DH was on Ensure and all like products for a while before progressing to food, but recovered. I found he did well with the breakfast shakes as well. They tasted better than Ensure, Boost,etc. You and yours always in my heart, dear one.
I am glad you had a good day in your yard and sounds like wonderful plans for the holiday.
We may grill something, but essentially just resting for this week. I promised Angie she will not be alone as long as I have breath in me. My SIL is so self-centered. The whole situation has been so upsetting. Got to get my girl back up on her feet and back to life again. The physical therapy from HH here is wonderful, so have no worries there. Mom will pick up the slack. Give my love the Mom, and C...God Bless...Betty


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I went into a sugar coma just reading the Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding recipe! But would love to try it! I feel like a small piece would probably be enough. Of course I would keep going back for more "little pieces."

After my knee surgery, I used the carts when I went shopping. I loved it. It was hard to break myself of using the cart, but I knew I had to work the knee!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am feeling less weepy and more at peace today. Thank you all so much for the flood of prayers and positive energy for my dear cousin. If I'm feeling better, I can only imagine how blessed she is feeling. Sincerely, thank you! This will be a long journey for her, from the sounds of it, and I have long ago accepted that God's will is God's will and what will be, will be. I am praying for courage, wisdom and understanding to be able to comfort my dear cousin in the times ahead, whatever the outcome from her treatments. She is tough and has been through cancer before so she already knows what's ahead with the chemo/radiation. She did make a joke about getting her old wig out and getting it dusted off and presentable for this go-round. She has a good attitude so far. She is a lot like me...the diagnosis has been handed down so no use dwelling on the news but lets get busy, take action and get on with it. 

Today is overcast (again), cold with periods of on and off again rain. I haven't ventured outside but DH is putting down some grass seed, in the bare spots, and is raking around the trees. He plans to put edging around them and fill in the inside with some of the landscaping rocks he plans to steal away from around the house. 

Feels like a good day to cuddle up and take a nap...no iced tea for me today...it will have to be hot tea! Crazy weather!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Good morning, KTP. It's damp and chilly here in the Northwest today, so I think I may just hunker down with a movie and my knitting for most of the day. I finished my traveling vine scarf this week. It needs a bit of blocking but I like it. Also started a super-simple stashbuster throw. I think I'll make a batch of smallish ones to use up some of the excess acrylics and then ship them off to the animal shelter for the puppies and kittens.

Thanks for all the great scooter shopping stories - definitely started my day with smiles and giggles. And Caren, thanks so much for that stunning sunset photo. And most importantly, for Alice and Angie and Ben and everyone here battling adversities, I'm sending love and hugs and prayers for positive healing and better days ahead.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Be back later, but had to share. I finally finished a workshop!


Cute as can be!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad to hear that Angie will be able to go home for the physical therapy with HH. I imagine you both will be able to rest better. Something about hospitals that I never do truly rest in them either as a patient or caregiver.

Do take care of yourself too Betty. Have continuing prayers for Angie.

Marianne you seemed so tired last night when we skyped. I didn't ask about Ben. Please let me know how he is doing and what the doctor says is going on. He is in my prayers also. How is Cassie today?

Sam, any news on Heidi's friend Andy? Prayers for him also as for with Heidi. Has Heidi had any more labor pains?

The physical therapy from HH here is wonderful, so have no worries there. Mom will pick up the slack. Give my love the Mom, and C...God Bless...Betty[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> PurpleFi, I love your garden. Mr P has done a lovely job. Any chance he could come over to my house and work on my yard? I could sure use his help!


He would love to come but he does not do flying!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanCaren, love yor sunsets, we get some good ones here too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely day with the gks and no one fell in the pond. The only casulaty was me and I managed to shut my finger in a folding chair. DD did some emergency first aid. Its fine but i dont think i'll be knitting for a few days, also having ti type left handed!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have griped a lot recently about our awful weather and I really was not optimistic about this weekend. Tomorrow is a bank holiday, and such occasions traditionally give rise to rain, wind and whatever. Yesterday started out sunny, but took a while to warm up. Eventually, it turned into a pleasant afternoon which we spent in the garden, but it quickly turned quite chilly once the sun had moved around the side of the house.

This morning started out in much the same way, except that we were starting out from a base point of slightly warmer temperatures, so things warmed up more quickly. Again we have spent most of the day outdoors, and I have even - shock, horror - dug out my zip-offs, trousers that convert into shorts by zipping off the lower part of the leg. At almost 66, I wouldn't willingly inflict my legs on the unsuspecting public, but these mean I can get some sun on the lower limbs but still cover up quickly should visitors appear! We had a mini-barbecue for just the two of us, and, should the weather continue like this, plan to have the family over for a bigger event tomorrow.

I complain so much about the cold, it seems only right and proper to celebrate the good weather when it appears. On principle, I never complain about the heat, although the opportunities to do so have not been numerous of late.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have griped a lot recently about our awful weather and I really was not optimistic about this weekend. Tomorrow is a bank holiday, and such occasions traditionally give rise to rain, wind and whatever. Yesterday started out sunny, but took a while to warm up. Eventually, it turned into a pleasant afternoon which we spent in the garden, but it quickly turned quite chilly once the sun had moved around the side of the house.
> 
> This morning started out in much the same way, except that we were starting out from a base point of slightly warmer temperatures, so things warmed up more quickly. Again we have spent most of the day outdoors, and I have even - shock, horror - dug out my zip-offs, trousers that convert into shorts by zipping off the lower part of the leg. At almost 66, I wouldn't willingly inflict my legs on the unsuspecting public, but these mean I can get some sun on the lower limbs but still cover up quickly should visitors appear! We had a mini-barbecue for just the two of us, and, should the weather continue like this, plan to have the family over for a bigger event tomorrow.
> 
> I complain so much about the cold, it seems only right and proper to celebrate the good weather when it appears. On principle, I never complain about the heat, although the opportunities to do so have not been numerous of late.


I agree it was lovely here in surrey and we spent the whole day in the garden.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


he's rather cute. have youfound his lost leg?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


I do feel for you! Isn't always like that, one small thing goes wrong and from then on, everything seems to take the same course. At least you have ended up with a really special present for your friend's little one, but there doesn't seem any reason why the whole process need have been so difficult. As you say - Grrrr!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> he's rather cute. have youfound his lost leg?


Afraid not. Also tried to order a new #4 harmony interchangeable from Knitpicks and everytime I tried to check out it started my order all over again. Just not a good electronic day. LOL Oh yes...also lost my favorite darning needle.. LOL just one of those days for sure.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Afraid not. Also tried to order a new #4 harmony interchangeable from Knitpicks and everytime I tried to check out it started my order all over again. Just not a good electronic day. LOL Oh yes...also lost my favorite darning needle.. LOL just one of those days for sure.


i know that feeling only too well. i'm convinced that the fairies at the bottom of my garden have something to do with it.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Gweniepooh, that turtle is SO CUTE! I haven't tried my hand at amigurami, but after seeing your work and some other little critters on Ravelry, I'm really inspired to give it a try! The I-Cord idea for a tail was a perfect idea. Your a smart cookie!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

And most importantly, for Alice and Angie and Ben and everyone here battling adversities, I'm sending love and hugs and prayers for positive healing and better days ahead.

Thank You Katy Nora...All prayers appreciated


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, yes, those fairies can be awfully mischievious things! Perhaps the naughty ones should be locked away in a bottle with the cork sealed shut, just as those that Jennifer Folly has locked away in the necklaces in the Kirk's Folly line on QVC! ;D


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwenie wrote:
Afraid not. Also tried to order a new #4 harmony interchangeable from Knitpicks and everytime I tried to check out it started my order all over again. Just not a good electronic day. LOL Oh yes...also lost my favorite darning needle.. LOL just one of those days for sure.

Turtle was worth the exasperation. So cute. Call Knitpicks, Gwen. That works so much better for me sometimes. I love my Harmonies and Hiya Hiyas


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwenie wrote:
Afraid not. Also tried to order a new #4 harmony interchangeable from Knitpicks and everytime I tried to check out it started my order all over again. Just not a good electronic day. LOL Oh yes...also lost my favorite darning needle.. LOL just one of those days for sure.

Turtle was worth the exasperation. So cute. Call Knitpicks, Gwen. That works so much better for me sometimes. I love my Harmonies and Hiya Hiyas


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh, yes, those fairies can be awfully mischievious things! Perhaps the naughty ones should be locked away in a bottle with the cork sealed shut, just as those that Jennifer Folly has locked away in the necklaces in the Kirk's Folly line on QVC! ;D


Have not seen those. mine are not really naughty, i think they are egged on by the gnomes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day with the gks and no one fell in the pond. The only casulaty was me and I managed to shut my finger in a folding chair. DD did some emergency first aid. Its fine but i dont think i'll be knitting for a few days, also having ti type left handed!


ouch- not fun- sorry it cuts out your knitting!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Gweniepooh, that turtle is SO CUTE! I haven't tried my hand at amigurami, but after seeing your work and some other little critters on Ravelry, I'm really inspired to give it a try! The I-Cord idea for a tail was a perfect idea. Your a smart cookie!


Well thank you Doodledaddy. It was quite a bit of fun. I don't recognize your name and want to welcome you to the KTP. If you've been here before I apologize for forgetting....constant CRAFT disease (can't remember a flippin' thing). Do you knit, crochet or both? Would love to see some of your work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have griped a lot recently about our awful weather and I really was not optimistic about this weekend. Tomorrow is a bank holiday, and such occasions traditionally give rise to rain, wind and whatever. Yesterday started out sunny, but took a while to warm up. Eventually, it turned into a pleasant afternoon which we spent in the garden, but it quickly turned quite chilly once the sun had moved around the side of the house.
> 
> This morning started out in much the same way, except that we were starting out from a base point of slightly warmer temperatures, so things warmed up more quickly. Again we have spent most of the day outdoors, and I have even - shock, horror - dug out my zip-offs, trousers that convert into shorts by zipping off the lower part of the leg. At almost 66, I wouldn't willingly inflict my legs on the unsuspecting public, but these mean I can get some sun on the lower limbs but still cover up quickly should visitors appear! We had a mini-barbecue for just the two of us, and, should the weather continue like this, plan to have the family over for a bigger event tomorrow.
> 
> I complain so much about the cold, it seems only right and proper to celebrate the good weather when it appears. On principle, I never complain about the heat, although the opportunities to do so have not been numerous of late.


I am so glad you are having some real spring- I do hope it is not ALL that you will get this year!


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

ROFL, those gnomes can be awfully surly, too! And I can vouch for the KnitPicks needles, I have several things from them, and they are all very well made and strong. I haven't tried darning needles from them, but their nickle plated circs are wonderful, and so are their nickle plated dpn sets in the sock sizes. They don't bend at all, even the smallest dpn. Hope you can get a new favorite if the old one doesn't turn up. Get more than one, when you find one, just in case. That's what I do! I'd lose my head sometimes if it weren't attatched! lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ouch- not fun- sorry it cuts out your knitting!


thank you. i was more worried about frightening the gks :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Afraid not. Also tried to order a new #4 harmony interchangeable from Knitpicks and everytime I tried to check out it started my order all over again. Just not a good electronic day. LOL Oh yes...also lost my favorite darning needle.. LOL just one of those days for sure.


I am so sorry this happened!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


just a note if any one is hunting for patterns it is Amigurumi and masses show up!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I am feeling less weepy and more at peace today. Thank you all so much for the flood of prayers and positive energy for my dear cousin. If I'm feeling better, I can only imagine how blessed she is feeling. Sincerely, thank you! This will be a long journey for her, from the sounds of it, and I have long ago accepted that God's will is God's will and what will be, will be. I am praying for courage, wisdom and understanding to be able to comfort my dear cousin in the times ahead, whatever the outcome from her treatments. She is tough and has been through cancer before so she already knows what's ahead with the chemo/radiation. She did make a joke about getting her old wig out and getting it dusted off and presentable for this go-round. She has a good attitude so far. She is a lot like me...the diagnosis has been handed down so no use dwelling on the news but lets get busy, take action and get on with it.
> 
> Today is overcast (again), cold with periods of on and off again rain. I haven't ventured outside but DH is putting down some grass seed, in the bare spots, and is raking around the trees. He plans to put edging around them and fill in the inside with some of the landscaping rocks he plans to steal away from around the house.
> 
> Feels like a good day to cuddle up and take a nap...no iced tea for me today...it will have to be hot tea! Crazy weather!!!


Dear friend, know that while we are praying, remember that God made time, so what may look like it will take a long time, the healing spirit can work it out in a short, by order of God's time. Be blessed :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> ROFL, those gnomes can be awfully surly, too! And I can vouch for the KnitPicks needles, I have several things from them, and they are all very well made and strong. I haven't tried darning needles from them, but their nickle plated circs are wonderful, and so are their nickle plated dpn sets in the sock sizes. They don't bend at all, even the smallest dpn. Hope you can get a new favorite if the old one doesn't turn up. Get more than one, when you find one, just in case. That's what I do! I'd lose my head sometimes if it weren't attatched! lol


May I add a welcome Doodledaddy- Sam will be sure to welcome you as well- but he is a late riser, although you are possibly in the afternoon by now- depending on where in the world you are!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> just a note if any one is hunting for patterns it is Amigurumi and masses show up!


i just had a look. Not seen them before. better not show little madam or she'll want some.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh yes, I crochet, since the 3rd grade, and I just picked up knitting back in October or November of last year, I do needlework of all kinds, love to work with floral arrangements, just anything that requires design, I love! Growing up, I took an awful lot of ribbing from the other guys, but I've always been like my father when it comes to working with my hands. He used to sew all our clothes ini the '70's for church. He even made a couple of prom dresses for a couple of girls. He was always into wordworking and electronics, has done some cross-stitching and plastic canvas work himself, so I come by it honestly, lol. I am working, atm, on my very first cardigan sweater, button up with a shawl collar with large and small cables, and honeycomb in the center. I have been a quick study with knitting, thanks to the internet! I LOVE every single bit of it! I have made two scarves, and 3 hats with cables in the few months I have been learning knitting, continental throwing, and it just comes naturally because of my background in crochet. I am very new to this sight, so you probably haven't seen my name, but I am very honored to make your acquaintance!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Fantastic news that Ben is improving!! Will still keep him in prayers.
> I'm sorry to hear that Cindy's fur-baby is not feeling well. Will pray for her to recover. I know how we worry over our babies. And totally agree about the charges of the emergency vets. Thank goodness, have never had to use them. We've been going to the same vet for about 35 yrs. although the original dr. sold his business. But, in that same office,we have a wonderful vet that we always schedule visits with.
> Enjoy your holiday picnic!
> JuneK


Another answered prayer,feeling better is the start of healing :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> thank you. i was more worried about frightening the gks :roll:


naturally- but in such a one as yourself one does not want to think of knitting being put on hold- you do such beautiful work- do any of the grands take after you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> naturally- but in such a one as yourself one does not want to think of knitting being put on hold- you do such beautiful work- do any of the grands take after you?


i taught little madam to knit last year when she was four. although at the moment shr prefers embroidery.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh yes, I crochet, since the 3rd grade, and I just picked up knitting back in October or November of last year, I do needlework of all kinds, love to work with floral arrangements, just anything that requires design, I love! Growing up, I took an awful lot of ribbing from the other guys, but I've always been like my father when it comes to working with my hands. He used to sew all our clothes ini the '70's for church. He even made a couple of prom dresses for a couple of girls. He was always into wordworking and electronics, has done some cross-stitching and plastic canvas work himself, so I come by it honestly, lol. I am working, atm, on my very first cardigan sweater, button up with a shawl collar with large and small cables, and honeycomb in the center. I have been a quick study with knitting, thanks to the internet! I LOVE every single bit of it! I have made two scarves, and 3 hats with cables in the few months I have been learning knitting, continental throwing, and it just comes naturally because of my background in crochet. I am very new to this sight, so you probably haven't seen my name, but I am very honored to make your acquaintance!


I hope you will visit our workshops -- lots of good ones. Welcome to the TP - great group and good tea and conversation.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


Soooooo cute. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm off to watch some tv and look at some knitting patterns as i'm going away next week with a kp friend and need some simple knitting to do on the train.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Afraid not. Also tried to order a new #4 harmony interchangeable from Knitpicks and everytime I tried to check out it started my order all over again. Just not a good electronic day. LOL Oh yes...also lost my favorite darning needle.. LOL just one of those days for sure.


Just stop and breathe, and then relax, it will come to you. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> i know that feeling only too well. i'm convinced that the fairies at the bottom of my garden have something to do with it.


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> i taught little madam to knit last year when she was four. although at the moment shr prefers embroidery.


I have no idea from this distance whether our madam at 10 shows any interest in handcrafts- Mum is rather talented- but DGD seems to be more into drama- reading- and drawing. That and horse riding- she was a clutz at ballet, Mum had finally to accept she was not following in her footsteps- but at least if she had been, she was started young enough unlike her Mum. There is a limit to what one can achieve as a solo parent! (me not Bronwen)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> i'm off to watch some tv and look at some knitting patterns as i'm going away next week with a kp friend and need some simple knitting to do on the train.


Traveling mercy, have big fun


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry for the repitition. I just don't understand why it duplicates sometimes, and not at others! I would understand if I was hitting return twice, but I'm not! Realy weird!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.


You are most welcome- we are actually rather a large group- people like 5mmdpns, Rookieretiree, Sam, obviously, remember far further back than I can- people do come and go- many lurk and don't speak up- but whatever- they are all welcome- and please don't feel we are exclusive-Sam loves to have new people at his table!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome Doodledaddy! There is always room for one more.

Another muggy day. Wish it would rain!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I am feeling less weepy and more at peace today. Thank you all so much for the flood of prayers and positive energy for my dear cousin. If I'm feeling better, I can only imagine how blessed she is feeling. Sincerely, thank you! This will be a long journey for her, from the sounds of it, and I have long ago accepted that God's will is God's will and what will be, will be. I am praying for courage, wisdom and understanding to be able to comfort my dear cousin in the times ahead, whatever the outcome from her treatments. She is tough and has been through cancer before so she already knows what's ahead with the chemo/radiation. She did make a joke about getting her old wig out and getting it dusted off and presentable for this go-round. She has a good attitude so far. She is a lot like me...the diagnosis has been handed down so no use dwelling on the news but lets get busy, take action and get on with it.
> 
> Today is overcast (again), cold with periods of on and off again rain. I haven't ventured outside but DH is putting down some grass seed, in the bare spots, and is raking around the trees. He plans to put edging around them and fill in the inside with some of the landscaping rocks he plans to steal away from around the house.
> 
> Feels like a good day to cuddle up and take a nap...no iced tea for me today...it will have to be hot tea! Crazy weather!!!


Wonderful attitude your cousin has!! Will keep you and her in my prayers.
JuneK


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That would be great if they all had computers. At this point the good old telephone has to make do.


cmaliza said:


> Edith....do you Skype? That might help close the mileage gap from PA to NY and other spots. Maybe the grandkids can get you set up....once it is all set up it is easy...and FREE!!! Connection with family is precious. Sure hope you can engage some new technology and get connected!
> carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> That would be great if they all had computers. At this point the good old telephone has to make do.


be good when they do Skype Mobile- they probably will, one day!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


That's really cute!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sugarsugar - the hangers don't look easy to me.

love the black scarf - i have some of the yarn like that but have never been brave enough to start. maybe i will take it with me next time i go into ellen's and have her help me - she has made dozens.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> I thought it was about time i showed you all that i actually can knit! LOL. Just easy things really.. the lacy coat hanger covers i love and do for other people too. The scarf (that is a bit hard to see coz its black) is for a friend who loves black. Its done in the ruffle yarn. Anyway here is a picture.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well thank you Doodledaddy. It was quite a bit of fun. I don't recognize your name and want to welcome you to the KTP. If you've been here before I apologize for forgetting....constant CRAFT disease (can't remember a flippin' thing). Do you knit, crochet or both? Would love to see some of your work.


And I'd like to add my welcome...I don't recognize your name either! And I'm sure our fantastic host, Sam, will welcome you when he comes online. Come back often, share recipes and pictures of crafts you might do.
Junek


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

let me add my welcome to doodledaddy. Sam will be happy to have a another man at the table. 

glad to hear some of our friends are feeling better. continued prayers for them all.

Gwen, the turtle is so cute. call Knitpicks they will replace your needle free of charge. I also lost a darning needle today while sewing ends in.

finished my socks and can't wait to start the other pair. I'm wearing them now and I love them. I'm a sockaholic! have worked some on my wingspan. 

waiting to Skype with my son and his family. they went over to Boston today and were on their way home when I called. a week and a half and I'll see them in person. 

warm here in Duncan SC but there is somewhat of a breeze. 

need to go find the elephant post as I bought some Lion Brand bonbon yarn on clearance so I want to work one up.

take care of every one.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought it was sexual - dominance - that could be - survivor is hickory's nemisis - whenever i start to pet hickory here come survivor to weave herself around hickory - draping her tail over hickory's face AND demanding to be petted also. too funny. you can just see the pain and frustration in hickory's eyes and she wonders "why me?". lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Lambs do it to each other too- it is dominance behaviour I understand and not actually sexual.
> Although that is not cross species.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, If she is anything like Jack it won't help. If he wants to nest he just pulls the bed- spread out of the way, tearing as he goes , the the blanket gets twirled into his version of a bed and he takes a nap. I finally got through to him that the pillow is MINE.


thewren said:


> this is a red letter day - heidi found a platform rocker at goodwill for me to rock the baby and found me two new bottom sheets. every so often hickory gets into what i call a nesting mood - the ones i have right now have been mended all they can ge - she put new slits into them last week. it's what happens when she stands on the bed and claws like she is outside. goodwill sheets are wonderful and cheap - maybe it would help if i made the bed of a morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh yes, I crochet, since the 3rd grade, and I just picked up knitting back in October or November of last year, I do needlework of all kinds, love to work with floral arrangements, just anything that requires design, I love! Growing up, I took an awful lot of ribbing from the other guys, but I've always been like my father when it comes to working with my hands. He used to sew all our clothes ini the '70's for church. He even made a couple of prom dresses for a couple of girls. He was always into wordworking and electronics, has done some cross-stitching and plastic canvas work himself, so I come by it honestly, lol. I am working, atm, on my very first cardigan sweater, button up with a shawl collar with large and small cables, and honeycomb in the center. I have been a quick study with knitting, thanks to the internet! I LOVE every single bit of it! I have made two scarves, and 3 hats with cables in the few months I have been learning knitting, continental throwing, and it just comes naturally because of my background in crochet. I am very new to this sight, so you probably haven't seen my name, but I am very honored to make your acquaintance!


Look forward to seeing some of your work. I can't decide what to start or 'finish' next since I finished this afghan this aftn. Whenever I finish one, I feel that I've been working on it forever but it's only been a little over a month. 
Promised Sam a picture when I finished so will get that in the next couple of days.
Always nice to see a man who isn't afraid to do needlework...as if it would threaten the macho!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never thought it was sexual - dominance - that could be - survivor is hickory's nemisis - whenever i start to pet hickory here come survivor to weave herself around hickory - draping her tail over hickory's face AND demanding to be petted also. too funny. you can just see the pain and frustration in hickory's eyes and she wonders "why me?". lol
> 
> sam


I am sure Hickory is long suffering! Labradors tend to put up with a lot- someone wondered if Survivor Kitty is the Alpha cat- she certainly sounds the jealous cat!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sam I sent you my skype name. call me sometime.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I have finally caught up. So much going on already this week. Good news on the ones healing and those getting better weather. It is nice here as well. We celebrated our 18th anniversary yesterday with a cookout. Got some really good T-bones for $3.99/lb so couldn't go wrong, added baked potatoes and fruit. 
As I said I am nearly done with the giraffe blanket and hope to share pics soon. DH said he would rather I do projects for myself from now on. LOL I assured him that it has been a pleasure making this for my friend who is a first time grandma.
The kids are doing well. Jaymi had her last day of first grade on Thursday. Her final report was 4 A's and all S's, which put her in the Honor Roll for the all 4 semesters. I am so pleased with her. She is a bit scattered a lot of times but when it comes to learning she really gets focused.
My little man, Chris is happy to have more play time with his big sister. The baby is teething at 5 months. She sure keeps us all in a good mood with her happy disposition.
So far no success on the job front for DD2. She is getting discouraged and that is never good. SIL is still waiting to hear more about his disability. Thank goodness we have not had a horrible time learning to live in the same household.
Welcome to all who are visiting for the first time, please come back soon.
Hugs to you all.
EJ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.


Never fear...there was absolutely NOTHING pushy or rude in you post. We always welcome anyone who wants to join us!!!
When we have a duplicate post, we call it a 'Gwennie'. I'll let her explain! LOL!
Junek
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.


Never fear...there was absolutely NOTHING pushy or rude in you post. We always welcome anyone who wants to join us!!!
When we have a duplicate post, we call it a 'Gwennie'. I'll let her explain! LOL!
Junek
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the high point of my day has been washing up my bed clothes - putting on my new goodwill sheets. however - there was a dryer load to finish drying - a load in the washer waiting to be dried so there was a little hold up on the bed clothes. at least i didn't need to rewash what was in the washer as happens every so often - they can only be damp so long before they need rewashed.

another beautiful day - again warmer outside than inside. very comfortable sitting in the sun.

heidi has been working on sheets for the cradle - made a lovely hooded towel for when bentley steps out of his bath -but nary a twinge, itch or tickle for heidi. bentley is taking his time showing up.

gary has been burning the tree again or what is left of it -think he will need to take an ax to what is left - then we can have a couple of bonfires on top to burn the stump lower than grond level so i can mow over it. think he will start on the tree that sits beside the barn next - it has been dead a long time also. the south yard is beginning to look pretty bare - the trees are either dead or dying and will eventually all be gone.

heidi and gary got some small trees at his dad's farm and planted them last fall - they look pretty good - think they will do that in the south lawn one of these days. 

i best keep going - have nine pages to catch up on.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day with the gks and no one fell in the pond. The only casulaty was me and I managed to shut my finger in a folding chair. DD did some emergency first aid. Its fine but i dont think i'll be knitting for a few days, also having ti type left handed!


Ooh, poorly finger! I do hope you can get back to normal activities (e.g. knitting) soon and it isnt too painful. Might be worth wrapping it at night to protect you from touching the bed clothes..... hope you sleep well after a hectic day with the DGKs  :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Sorry for the repitition. I just don't understand why it duplicates sometimes, and not at others! I would understand if I was hitting return twice, but I'm not! Realy weird!


It's called the ''Gwennie disease''; she's really practiced in this art of duplicating a post so we named it after her. We just chuckle and assume that she has passed the talent for it off to another one of us.

Please don't be too upset with yourself; we're not.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope no one falls into the pond.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Family is arriving so I will catch you all later. Have a great day/evening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is quite lovely caren - the colors so brilliant.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I am lucky to have many lovely sunsets but rarely is there a full rainbow to accompany it. This was the other side of the yard last night. THe photo does not do it justice at all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too funny dollyclaire - i would have been horrified had the display come down. now i can see the funny side of it. i love your mum - she has my sense of humor.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Oh Sam thanks for the chuckle, you have also reminded me of the time I took my mum out shopping when I was down visiting her. It had been many a few years since she had gone to Asda(Walmart) so I said we would go with her and she could use either a wheelchair or scooter. I would have been able to push the wheelchair as it gave me something to lean on but she thought she would try the scooter. My DH was with us and off he went to look at the gardening/car section. diy etc and mum and I would have a wander round with me pushing a trolley. Well within minutes we had caused mayhem, she did knock down a display! Fortunately she had only caught it on the side so it did not come down on her but I can still see the picture in my mind. There were tins rolling everywhere. After the initial shock she appeared okay but when we looked at each other she started giggling and she could not stop. It was really funny to see her sitting there giggling away while the staff were retrieving the cans of tomatoes I think they were. She ended up with tears running down her face. Eventually we got on our way again and were wandering down the biscuit aisle when she decided she wanted a particular packet of biscuits and I said I would get them but oh no she would insist on doing it. No prizes for guessing what happened next. She could not quite manage to reach the top packet so she took it from the bottom and of course the inevitable happened they all started to tumble down. Fortunately there were a couple of people either side of her who managed to catch them before they hit the floor. She took another fit of the giggles again and then DH appeared and asked what we had been up to. Well that started her off again, DH said the scooter should have had one of those long poles on it like you get for the kiddies trikes so the parent can keep a hold of them. More giggles and tears streaming down her face. She was absolutely exhausted by the time we got back to the house as was I just with the sheer stress of wondering what she was going to do next!. Of course the family members all had to be told about her wonderful adventure which resulted in more giggling. Her grandson wondered aloud what would have happened if grandma had got near to the fruit counter? Well that set everybody off at the idea of apples, oranges etc rolling all over the place. Needless to say the next time we visited DH insisted she get a wheelchair. She only ever visited the store when we were down visiting as we always took ages going round as it was a treat for us to have such a choice as we live in a rural area and have to drive quite a number of miles to get to a supermarket or the Palaces of Hell as Fireball Dave called them. I must admit I do prefer my small local shops but to visit the supermarket is just amazing seeing what is there for you to choose from.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a friend that had a motorized chair - the think could really move out - he drove it to work - a couple of miles - he would zoom down the hill right in the middle of the road - i kept telling him that someday he was going to hit a bump and fly right out of his chair.

sam



jknappva said:


> So true about the rude people out shopping!! But I did find, even with the motorized chair, if it's very busy people will overlook you because they're looking straight ahead and we're below their eye level...so I tend to not shop on busy, busy days! The chairs are really a blessing and with Medicare paying so much of the cost, they're available to most people!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - i hope it was bottles.

sam



norm13 said:


> My brother in law did just that. He knocked over a large display of Beer . He didn't say if it was in bottles or cans. My sister said she just walked off as if she didn't know him.


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

jheiens said:


> It's called the ''Gwennie disease''; she's really practiced in this art of duplicating a post so we named it after her. We just chuckle and assume that she has passed the talent for it off to another one of us.
> 
> Please don't be too upset with yourself; we're not.
> 
> Ohio Joy


This is too funny! I have a feeling that this will be another one duplicated, just because I said something about it before. I think "Gwennie disease" has officially passed on to me! Well, at least I'm good for a few laughs, and that is something we can all use more of, so glad to oblige! lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't feel quite so bad now - but really - they are not that hard to drive - i just say that i had never driven one before and was learning. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Don't feel bad,Sam. Before I got my motorized chair, I was using one of the supermarket chairs/scooters,I backed up and knocked about 1/2 dozen bottles of wine on the floor!!
> Believe me, it was MONTHS before I went back to that particular store even though they were very nice about it. Glad they didn't charge me for the wine since I don't buy it for myself!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have no qualms about turning on the heat - i figure god would not want me to sit and be cold when the heater is so easy to turn on. lol

sam



jonibee said:


> It was very chilly and damp feeling from the rain...I refuse to turn on the heat again..so we just put another sweater on..though when I got up this a.m. the radiator was luke warm..so it got chilly enough for it to come on at the lowest temp. on the thermostat....


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

When I mentioned that I am here to pray for any need or problem, I just wanted to assure you that I have no intention of trying to force anything on anyone; rather, just to make it known that I am always here for those who desire to have someone agree with them in prayer, as a courtesy of loving kindness. I would never try to force ANYTHING on ANYONE, just to set minds at ease. But remember, I am here to be an uplifting friend in any manner possible, except for one thing. I am not a doormat, muddy tracks do not match what I am wearing! ROFL


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh,my! I'm going to HAVE to try some of these recipes! They not only sound very healthy, but they sound really delicious, as well! Problem for me, though, is finding goat cheese locally. If it is available, I have never found out where it may be, but I'm definitely going to be asking around to find out! I need to add some new flavor combos to my diet! Thank you for posting them!


I find goat cheese at our Aldis, the big grocery doesnt have it,not sure Bout walmart


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

thewren said:


> i have no qualms about turning on the heat - i figure god would not want me to sit and be cold when the heater is so easy to turn on. lol
> 
> sam


I only wish I could be cold natured! With the pain meds that I am on, (I am disabled due to chronic pain from a near fatal car accident) they keep me feeling like a woman with a constant hot flash! Of course, the doc told me that I am in early andropause, the male equivilant of menopause, so I guess I am just a "hot to trot" middle aged guy that could light up half the western world if they could just tap into these hot flashes! If I could trade with you, we would both be happier! That's the way life goes, though, so we both have a lot to chuckle about! :roll:


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> I find goat cheese at our Aldis, the big grocery doesnt have it,not sure Bout walmart


Oh, cool! We have an Aldi here, so I'm gonna have to check and see if they carry it here in Hickory, North Carolina! I've never tried it, but I keep seeing all kinds of good recipes with it, so I'm awfully curious to see what it tastes like.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Wow Sam you really out did yourself today. Every recipe looks so yummy! Thanks!
> 
> Two Blue Bloods on tonight! Repeats but good ones. And Jackie is in them..really miss her character


Yes, I thought Jackie was just right.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh yes, I crochet, since the 3rd grade, and I just picked up knitting back in October or November of last year, I do needlework of all kinds, love to work with floral arrangements, just anything that requires design, I love! Growing up, I took an awful lot of ribbing from the other guys, but I've always been like my father when it comes to working with my hands. He used to sew all our clothes ini the '70's for church. He even made a couple of prom dresses for a couple of girls. He was always into wordworking and electronics, has done some cross-stitching and plastic canvas work himself, so I come by it honestly, lol. I am working, atm, on my very first cardigan sweater, button up with a shawl collar with large and small cables, and honeycomb in the center. I have been a quick study with knitting, thanks to the internet! I LOVE every single bit of it! I have made two scarves, and 3 hats with cables in the few months I have been learning knitting, continental throwing, and it just comes naturally because of my background in crochet. I am very new to this sight, so you probably haven't seen my name, but I am very honored to make your acquaintance!


Welcome Doodledaddy! We love having new people sit at Sams table and join in the conversation. I am sure he will enjoy having another male voice in the conversation. Ferl free to show us pictures of your projects, we love pictures.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had to reboot - does anyone have the falcon cam an the chinese lady doing the feather balancing act url's handy.

thank you

sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> be good when they do Skype Mobile- they probably will, one day!!!


Ibelieve on phones they have something called Face time?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not at all - i don't think the cats really care - although puff will whip her paw out every so often - but i have really never seen them argue.

sam



Pup lover said:


> This is ehat i have heard about dogs also, dominance. Is Survivor kitty the alpha cat?


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I find goat cheese at our Aldis, the big grocery doesnt have it,not sure Bout walmart


Usually over in the stand alone cases near the deli/bakery with the other specialty cheese in WallyWorld.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh, cool! We have an Aldi here, so I'm gonna have to check and see if they carry it here in Hickory, North Carolina! I've never tried it, but I keep seeing all kinds of good recipes with it, so I'm awfully curious to see what it tastes like.


Also known as chevre (i think that is right.) You are not to far from Charlotte, then. I get there occasionally.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry -- maybe you could share a picture of your pond when it is all finished.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello everyone, I hope all are having a lovely weekend so far and will have a great Memorial Day. Sam,I love the name Bentley James. The dressings and recipes sound great.
> 
> We lost one of our Suggies this past week Princess Di. Don't know what went wrong. I was worried as to how Dora would take it but she has been fine in fact she is running around more like she use to. Hubby thought maybe Di wasn't such a good room mate. I hope now Dora will lose some weight. She is the size of a hamster. I call her our little chubby butt. She helped us get over the losing Di with being so cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Doodledaddy said:


> I only wish I could be cold natured! With the pain meds that I am on, (I am disabled due to chronic pain from a near fatal car accident) they keep me feeling like a woman with a constant hot flash! Of course, the doc told me that I am in early andropause, the male equivilant of menopause, so I guess I am just a "hot to trot" middle aged guy that could light up half the western world if they could just tap into these hot flashes! If I could trade with you, we would both be happier! That's the way life goes, though, so we both have a lot to chuckle about! :roll:


 :shock: WHAT!!!!! LOL lol


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, poorly finger! I do hope you can get back to normal activities (e.g. knitting) soon and it isnt too painful. Might be worth wrapping it at night to protect you from touching the bed clothes..... hope you sleep well after a hectic day with the DGKs  :thumbup:


thank you. my daughter bandaged it for me, i shall try and sleep with it on top of the covers. i'll give kntting a try tomorrow but think i will have to hold the wool differently as it's my 'flicking' finger that is hurt.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ibelieve on phones they have something called Face time?


I can skype from my Sprint phone except that it doesn't have a front camera.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope no one falls into the pond.
> 
> sam


Gks were good and gave the pond a wide berth, we had a lovely day and the sun shone all day. i took some more photos of the garden and will try to put them on tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> not at all - i don't think the cats really care - although puff will whip her paw out every so often - but i have really never seen them argue.
> 
> sam


Our cats donot fight themselves but the alpha cat will walk across the room just to hiss and swipe at Daisy, who WAS sleeping. Assuming she is just asserting thst while Daisy may be the biggest, she is really in charge. So funny when she does it cause Daisy (85 pound dog) jumps up and will back away from her even though shes never been scratched or hurt!!

Love the octopus and turtle Kathy and Gwennie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ibelieve on phones they have something called Face time?


Yeas they do but it only works for others with apple products.

There are other programs out there that work like Skype. I'll as my oldest about it, he'll know for sure.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Also known as chevre (i think that is right.) You are not to far from Charlotte, then. I get there occasionally.


yes you are right. chevre is french for goat, and if you like chevre you might like to try brebis which is sheeps cheese.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> thank you. my daughter bandaged it for me, i shall try and sleep with it on top of the covers. i'll give kntting a try tomorrow but think i will have to hold the wool differently as it's my 'flicking' finger that is hurt.


Rest well my friend, praying for you, no more bobo, OK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Rest well my friend, praying for you, no more bobo, OK


That is so kind of you. I've got a busy week ahead so I really don't have time for injuries. I shall go to bed now and hopefully it may feel better in the morning. 
Night night everyone.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had to reboot - does anyone have the falcon cam an the chinese lady doing the feather balancing act url's handy.
> 
> thank you
> 
> sam


Here you go, Sam.

Falcon cam: http://www.cbc.ca/manitoba/features/falcon/

Lady with feather: http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UaEoZpxv_5_

Enjoy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That did not last long- a friend who is not aware yet of the hours I keep texted me at 10- so that woke me up- tried to ring Fale at 11pm which is when Lupe rings us- but I gather is no longer a convenient time, rang Lifeline because I can't ring Zoe who is still away from home, they are flat out and I am now waiting for a call back, won't call UK on mobile- can't use landline because waiting for call back- groan... such is my night from day to day or rather night to night- where would I be without the KP or more usually the KTP!


Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers. 
My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.

I feel I am able to share with you all now what I have been dealing with here. The worst of this is over, and I ask that you pray for continued strength for me as I am about to turn the final page in this chapter. I would also request that you not ask me anything more at this time about this, or discuss it. (I will be able to talk later once things are completed.) Some things are not easy in life but we dont always get to choose the "row we hoe in the garden of life." I am a palliative care nurse, but nothing prepares one for this when it involves your spouse. I need my son with me but he is in Vancouver. There is so much I need right now, but mostly prayers will have to be enough support for me.

Zoe :|


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


ZOE, know that I am praying for you, don't need to know anything about what is going on, want you to know that healing and strength, and comfort are my prayer for you. I am here for you, as you gave me comfort,without knowing me. And for that I care more then you know. It will be alright. Trust the prayers of your KTP friends,


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Zoe prayers are on the way.

I am finally caught up now to find last week's and read those 20-30 pages there. I haven't read the digest for the last 3 days either. 

It's nice to have another guy join the TP. Welcome Doodledaddy!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Prayers coming your way Zoe.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Prayers coming your way Zoe.


And from me, too. We're here whenever you need us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Never fear...there was absolutely NOTHING pushy or rude in you post. We always welcome anyone who wants to join us!!!
> When we have a duplicate post, we call it a 'Gwennie'. I'll let her explain! LOL!
> Junek
> JuneK


OOPS! And who just did a Gwennie...didn't see it until I came back from our church service...singing only today so it wasn't long.
JuneK


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sending prayers Zoe. 

Gigi


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Zoe, I'm asking our Father for grace, strength and peace for you during these days as well as His grace for your parents so that you may be at peace knowing that they are doing well while you are occupied with other cares.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers to Zoe and all who request them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> I only wish I could be cold natured! With the pain meds that I am on, (I am disabled due to chronic pain from a near fatal car accident) they keep me feeling like a woman with a constant hot flash! Of course, the doc told me that I am in early andropause, the male equivilant of menopause, so I guess I am just a "hot to trot" middle aged guy that could light up half the western world if they could just tap into these hot flashes! If I could trade with you, we would both be happier! That's the way life goes, though, so we both have a lot to chuckle about! :roll:


My daughter could definitely sympathize with you!! Her diabetes medication and others that she takes for pain keeps her hot most of the time. I get cold easily so I just keep a light jacket handy so we can both be comfortable! No matter how much you take off, sometimes you cannot get cool!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...quick explanation of a Gwennie....I was repeatedly double posting for quite awhile. It seemed I was the only one doing this and no matter what I did (like touch on keyboard or quick touch) I would create a double post. therefore it became known as a Gwennie. Still do it from time to time too. 
You are NOT rude joining us. We welcome new folks. In fact, we are having a knit-a-palooza in July at Sam's place in Defiance OH. If you are interested in attending send me a PM with your home email and I'll send you the information/itinerary.



jknappva said:


> Never fear...there was absolutely NOTHING pushy or rude in you post. We always welcome anyone who wants to join us!!!
> When we have a duplicate post, we call it a 'Gwennie'. I'll let her explain! LOL!
> Junek
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Doodledaddy you are a hoot! You are going to fit in here quite well I do believe! ROFL



Doodledaddy said:


> I only wish I could be cold natured! With the pain meds that I am on, (I am disabled due to chronic pain from a near fatal car accident) they keep me feeling like a woman with a constant hot flash! Of course, the doc told me that I am in early andropause, the male equivilant of menopause, so I guess I am just a "hot to trot" middle aged guy that could light up half the western world if they could just tap into these hot flashes! If I could trade with you, we would both be happier! That's the way life goes, though, so we both have a lot to chuckle about! :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


Oh, Zoe, my heart and prayers are with you. I pray for comfort for you. God bless you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your request is received and honored. You're in my prayers Zoe.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

End of earth life and relationships is always difficult and painful. Prayers with you as you live through these trying days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> whatever happened to jackie? it runs in my mind that she was shot but i can't remember. i liked her a lot more than i like the new one.
> 
> sam


I saw she had some health problems and they were not willing to accommodate her limitations for working. The actress in real life, that is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> When I mentioned that I am here to pray for any need or problem, I just wanted to assure you that I have no intention of trying to force anything on anyone; rather, just to make it known that I am always here for those who desire to have someone agree with them in prayer, as a courtesy of loving kindness. I would never try to force ANYTHING on ANYONE, just to set minds at ease. But remember, I am here to be an uplifting friend in any manner possible, except for one thing. I am not a doormat, muddy tracks do not match what I am wearing! ROFL


Personally, I do try to respect the fact that some of our party goers may be Jewish and some possibly Buddhist- and not be too overtly Christian, but of course an awful lot of us are Christian, at least in upbringing- that is MHO. At one point religious discussion was verboten on the KP, but I believe this has been rethought. We do try to avoid the contentious. You are welcome to get any niggle off your chest- we are good listeners- no idea how long you have been dropping in on Sam's table, but brilliant to have another man around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ibelieve on phones they have something called Face time?


you probably pay for it though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


Dear Zoe- you continue to be in my prayers, as is your husband. It is times like this the vastness of Canada is brought home to one.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> you probably pay for it though!


Facetime is free as long as you are connected to wifi as far as I know, but it is still only for apple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Facetime is free as long as you are connected to wifi as far as I know, but it is still only for apple.


It is good to know the technology is there! It probably won't be too much longer, then!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Zoe 

Prayers for comfort, strength, acceptance and peace.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is good to know the technology is there! It probably won't be too much longer, then!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well mine has been acting up all day, missed more of the races than I got to see. Thankful a friend sent me a link that I finally got working so. Tv won't be repaired until wednesday afternoon. Had to frog three repeats of my TV scarf uggg just a brain fart kind of day for me. I did make Dave's Cherry Biscuits , ate most of them myself. Shared a couple with Michael and Grant. 
OK off my soap box now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.

Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.
> 
> Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


Wow, that is awesome, so big :shock:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


Of course, you are in our thoughts and prayers. Such a terrible time for you and yours. Take whatever time you need and no explanations are needed. Take care of yourself at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.
> 
> Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


Is the cactus one of the one's you can eat, just out of curiosity!?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.


Thank you to everyone for your prayers and support. I know you have my back and I so need it.
Yes, sassafras, my fibro is giving me problems, as "its" normal routine is so interupted by this. My brittle diabetes is even more difficult to control as I dont have access to my own pantry at home.
Just a slight correction, it is my husband that I am with as I dont have a real ex. (I only referred to him as my ex due to the separation because of our circumstances which were quite complicated.) But we made everything right between us again, and recommitted ourselves to each other, renewing our wedding vows privately to each other.
While I am not replying to each one who has confirmed prayers and support for me, it is very much a heartfelt thank you to everyone. I know and experience again the wonder of the KTP family I am proud to belong to. And thank you Sam for not just having tea served at the KTP but also everything you have helped it become. hmmmm, I do miss my pb and toasted rye bread the most.......well ok, I do want the pickles to go with it too! love you all, Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, impressive cacti.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are glad you found us dintoo.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Shirley, so glad admin was able to get the workshop back. You do such a wonderful job of organizing everything and everyone. Hope you have 2 glasses of wine, and maybe one for me too. Love your quilt and luminere. You are one talented lady--but then, KP is full of talented people! So glad I found this site.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so glad i'm not the only one. lol

sam



Bulldog said:


> dollyclaire wrote:
> Oh Sam thanks for the chuckle, you have also reminded me of the time I took my mum out shopping when I was down visiting her. It had been many a few years since she had gone to Asda(Walmart) so I said we would go with her and she could use either a wheelchair or scooter
> 
> This brings me laughter and so many memories! I am awful on a scooter!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. Wish I could be there to help. Hugs, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bed baths went to the same place the warm evening face cloth and the back rub went. i think hospitals are too interested in their bottom line.

sam



Bulldog said:


> norm13 wrote:
> Betty you have my thoughts and prayers, Hope Angie is doing well. Remember as I told my sister your are no good to anyone if you are so tired you cannot function. You have to take care of yourself in order to support and care for others
> 
> Thank you, norm 13. I am resting. May have to take over for baby daughter, Kelsey tomorrow as her oldest may have football practice!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely job kathy - i like the eyes.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Be back later, but had to share. I finally finished a workshop!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. Wish I could be there to help. Hugs, Paula


There are some things we must go through physically alone but not spiritually alone. hugs back, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doodlydaddy - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon - we always have an empty chair at the table and plenty of hot fresh tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Doodledaddy said:


> Oh,my! I'm going to HAVE to try some of these recipes! They not only sound very healthy, but they sound really delicious, as well! Problem for me, though, is finding goat cheese locally. If it is available, I have never found out where it may be, but I'm definitely going to be asking around to find out! I need to add some new flavor combos to my diet! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - the cape you showed us - was it knit or crocheted? for some reason i was thinking you were knitting it but maybe not.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful photos--love to see flowers and rainbows!
> 
> Sam, I had an awesome rocking chair that I got donated to me and I refinished it and put it on the front porch--someone stole it. Grrr.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just take care of yourself betty - we don't want you getting sick too. miracles happen everyday - your husband is living proof - so glad things turned out well. i love the instant breakfast - need to buy a stick blender to make making them a little easier.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Got caught up on last weeks KTP, now here I find I'm over 30 pages behind It's been a busy week and it's not over as yet, LOL.
> First and foremost, thank you for the prayers for my Ben, he is doing better, today he gets to start eating solid foods again.. so we shall see how that works out. He said he is feeling better not near as much pain and he will be able to go back to work on Monday if he can tolerate the solid foods. I am learning a lot about the pancreas for sure!
> C's fur baby Cassie (collie/golden mix) has been sick since Thursday night.. she seems better today.. at least she is taking her snacks, but still does not want her dry food. The snacks are tid bits really, but they give her something solid in her tummy and that is a good thing, she does drink water the vet said if she isn't better to bring her in on Tuesday.. of course there is always the ER vet, but they are wayyyyyyy out of price, so we are hoping to wait but will go if she really needs it.
> I've been busy in the yard and garden.. getting the summer things out to enjoy.. still have to drag the hammock frame from under the house, it snaps together and not heavy so won't be a problem. I found rose bushes on sale at a big box home improvement store for $6.88 each.. so have 3 now for my front flower bed.. will get the dirt tomorrow and have fun planting!! It's a perfect way to remember my hero's as they all loved flowers and getting things to grow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continued healing energy winging to your cousin and tons of soothing energy to you kathy - this is a difficult time for you - take good care of yourself.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! I am feeling less weepy and more at peace today. Thank you all so much for the flood of prayers and positive energy for my dear cousin. If I'm feeling better, I can only imagine how blessed she is feeling. Sincerely, thank you! This will be a long journey for her, from the sounds of it, and I have long ago accepted that God's will is God's will and what will be, will be. I am praying for courage, wisdom and understanding to be able to comfort my dear cousin in the times ahead, whatever the outcome from her treatments. She is tough and has been through cancer before so she already knows what's ahead with the chemo/radiation. She did make a joke about getting her old wig out and getting it dusted off and presentable for this go-round. She has a good attitude so far. She is a lot like me...the diagnosis has been handed down so no use dwelling on the news but lets get busy, take action and get on with it.
> 
> Today is overcast (again), cold with periods of on and off again rain. I haven't ventured outside but DH is putting down some grass seed, in the bare spots, and is raking around the trees. He plans to put edging around them and fill in the inside with some of the landscaping rocks he plans to steal away from around the house.
> 
> Feels like a good day to cuddle up and take a nap...no iced tea for me today...it will have to be hot tea! Crazy weather!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy winging over the pond to you purplefi - hopefully you will soon be good as new.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day with the gks and no one fell in the pond. The only casulaty was me and I managed to shut my finger in a folding chair. DD did some emergency first aid. Its fine but i dont think i'll be knitting for a few days, also having ti type left handed!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> 
> ...


Dear Zoe, you have my prayers and support to get you through this difficult time. How generous and giving of you to be with him while he is preparing for his journey home. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute gwen - very cute.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - the cape you showed us - was it knit or crocheted? for some reason i was thinking you were knitting it but maybe not.
> 
> sam


It's knitted, Sam. I've been working on the garter stitch version (that one is stockinette mostly) and a couple other things today. I do hope you all don't think I'm ignoring you--it's just been hard to get the computer today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zoe, I am glad you found some forgiveness and understanding. Light & love surround you during this hard time, and all others who need healing & comfort.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that live under the bridge i suppose - the gnomes that is.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Have not seen those. mine are not really naughty, i think they are egged on by the gnomes.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you to everyone for your prayers and support. I know you have my back and I so need it.
> Yes, sassafras, my fibro is giving me problems, as "its" normal routine is so interupted by this. My brittle diabetes is even more difficult to control as I dont have access to my own pantry at home.
> Just a slight correction, it is my husband that I am with as I dont have a real ex. (I only referred to him as my ex due to the separation because of our circumstances which were quite complicated.) But we made everything right between us again, and recommitted ourselves to each other, renewing our wedding vows privately to each other.
> While I am not replying to each one who has confirmed prayers and support for me, it is very much a heartfelt thank you to everyone. I know and experience again the wonder of the KTP family I am proud to belong to. And thank you Sam for not just having tea served at the KTP but also everything you have helped it become. hmmmm, I do miss my pb and toasted rye bread the most.......well ok, I do want the pickles to go with it too! love you all, Zoe


Right back at you. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think little madam needs a pet - maybe a dog or a cat to lay on her lap - does she have a lap?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> i just had a look. Not seen them before. better not show little madam or she'll want some.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow doodledaddy - maybe you could take some pictures of your work to show us - in case you haven't noticed - we love pictures.

sam



Doodledaddy said:


> Oh yes, I crochet, since the 3rd grade, and I just picked up knitting back in October or November of last year, I do needlework of all kinds, love to work with floral arrangements, just anything that requires design, I love! Growing up, I took an awful lot of ribbing from the other guys, but I've always been like my father when it comes to working with my hands. He used to sew all our clothes ini the '70's for church. He even made a couple of prom dresses for a couple of girls. He was always into wordworking and electronics, has done some cross-stitching and plastic canvas work himself, so I come by it honestly, lol. I am working, atm, on my very first cardigan sweater, button up with a shawl collar with large and small cables, and honeycomb in the center. I have been a quick study with knitting, thanks to the internet! I LOVE every single bit of it! I have made two scarves, and 3 hats with cables in the few months I have been learning knitting, continental throwing, and it just comes naturally because of my background in crochet. I am very new to this sight, so you probably haven't seen my name, but I am very honored to make your acquaintance!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i goofed - i took little madam to be the mimiature purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> i taught little madam to knit last year when she was four. although at the moment shr prefers embroidery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i goofed - i took little madam to me the mimiature purplefi.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doddledaddy - we are very glad you dropped in and hope you continue to do so.

we call a double post a gwennie - in honor of our original double poster.

sam



Doodledaddy said:


> Sorry for the repitition. I just don't understand why it duplicates sometimes, and not at others! I would understand if I was hitting return twice, but I'm not! Realy weird!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well my DD just came home from her girl friends and we are going to watch TV together, :-D and have ice cream. Have a blessed night/day, so much pain tonight, pray that the sun will shine in each ones heart, on tomorrow with joy, love, peace and comfort, and all laced with healing, that is my prayer for all. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look great kathy - enjoy wearing them.

sam



kehinkle said:


> let me add my welcome to doodledaddy. Sam will be happy to have a another man at the table.
> 
> glad to hear some of our friends are feeling better. continued prayers for them all.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory does leave my pillow along but everything else is fair game. as long as she is comfortable. lol

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, If she is anything like Jack it won't help. If he wants to nest he just pulls the bed- spread out of the way, tearing as he goes , the the blanket gets twirled into his version of a bed and he takes a nap. I finally got through to him that the pillow is MINE.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - they are all jealous little children - give one a treat and the other three are up on the counter in a flash looking for theirs. gotta love'em.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure Hickory is long suffering! Labradors tend to put up with a lot- someone wondered if Survivor Kitty is the Alpha cat- she certainly sounds the jealous cat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hickory does leave my pillow along but everything else is fair game. as long as she is comfortable. lol
> 
> sam


Rufus' worst habit, when he gets a chance to be on my bed, behind my back, is to lie up by my pillow and lick- Not very fond of dog slobber on my pillow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - they are all jealous little children - give one a treat and the other three are up on the counter in a flash looking for theirs. gotta love'em.
> 
> sam


Sam, I think you too are very long suffering when it comes to your animals!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aldis has some great cheese.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I find goat cheese at our Aldis, the big grocery doesnt have it,not sure Bout walmart


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam have you had any more news about how Andy is doing? Continued prayers for him and his family.

I am caught up totally with all the digests and last week's TP. Now I need to work on a tie blanket. I made one for my GGGS due in August and when a co-worker saw it she wanted a duplicate one made for her daughter's birthday. So I bought more fleece now have to make it and then do some knitting.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Raining and thundering here, rained a couple times todsy, radar looks like it will be here all night. Watched tv and knitted on my shawl today, abouthalf way done with shawl. Sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow to SamsClub with mom will see tummy hasnt been allowing me to get far from the bathroom. Trying another med tonight to see if it will stop do I can go shopping. Cleaned kitchen cabinets today also as we had seen a couple of ants yesterday, though I think they are coming in because of the rain. Didnt find any food, wiped everything down good and double bagged some things just to be safe. Off to bed sweet and peaceful dreams for all. Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> aldis has some great cheese.
> 
> sam


Yes they do a couple of years ago they h ad a white cheese with mushrooms and something else in it. Made a great grilled ham n cheese. Havent seen it there since of course!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you very much katy nora. i have copied the urls just in case i have to reboot again.

sam



KatyNora said:


> Here you go, Sam.
> 
> Falcon cam: http://www.cbc.ca/manitoba/features/falcon/
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

At times we have these moments! perhaps Survivor kitty is posing here???? Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to you five - just remember - we have your back.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad to see you gigi - where have you been?

sam



Bobglory said:


> Sending prayers Zoe.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great cactus sassafras - how does one trim back a cactus?

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.
> 
> Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending tons of healing energy to you five - just remember - we have your back.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam, I do believe once you all are done with my back, I will have the stiffest and straightest backbone of any other human. I know the sun will shine tomorrow but I dont feel that way at the moment. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are my sanity myfanwy - they love me regardless 24/7.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, I think you too are very long suffering when it comes to your animals!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always send some rain our way if you get too much.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Raining and thundering here, rained a couple times todsy, radar looks like it will be here all night. Watched tv and knitted on my shawl today, abouthalf way done with shawl. Sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow to SamsClub with mom will see tummy hasnt been allowing me to get far from the bathroom. Trying another med tonight to see if it will stop do I can go shopping. Cleaned kitchen cabinets today also as we had seen a couple of ants yesterday, though I think they are coming in because of the rain. Didnt find any food, wiped everything down good and double bagged some things just to be safe. Off to bed sweet and peaceful dreams for all. Prayers and hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are my sanity myfanwy - they love me regardless 24/7.
> 
> sam


I would probably have more animals, than my two- were it not for the horrific charges of our vet. clinic!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this five - very cute.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> At times we have these moments! perhaps Survivor kitty is posing here???? Zoe


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rufus' worst habit, when he gets a chance to be on my bed, behind my back, is to lie up by my pillow and lick- Not very fond of dog slobber on my pillow!


Steve, my schnoodle, does the exact same thing.  But we love 'em anyway, don't we?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Steve, my schnoodle, does the exact same thing.  But we love 'em anyway, don't we?


We do, I just need not get forgetful!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I voted. Hope it helps Looks like a great idea. Know the people who benefits from these appreciate them.


Tessadele said:


> My daughter, Pippa Palmer is acting CEO for Solar Aid, a charity which provides solar lights to countries which depend on kerosene for lighting. They have just been placed in the top ten for an award, under the Google Global Impact Awards. I'm sure some of my KTP friends would like to google this & read all about it, I know Pippa would love a few more votes too. She's a very hard working woman & so pleased to be able to work for a charity like this even though the salary is nothing like what she could earn. Just google Google Global Impact Awards, there are 4 prizes to vote for, so there may be one of your favourites among the 10 finalists.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

My prays go out to you Julie. Many Hugs.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sam and everybody, thanks for the wonderful salad dressings, I've bookmarked them. I love homemade salad dressing. Blueberry bars also sound good. Also love the soup recipes. Shirley, what beautiful things you make. I'm still working on my afghan, almost 1/3 done. It is getting pretty warm here, I don't have AC, I will have to find a cooler place soon to knit, nothing like sitting with a blanket on your lap in 80-90 F weather. But I'm glad it is not cold here, like some of you are having. I pray for all who need it, for better healthier days ahead. You would think, with all the health recipes we have here, those would help too. Strength to all our loving, caring friends and family members who give their time to the sick. Now back to knitting and reading, love our tea parties, what a lovely group.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. It is hard to be emotionally strong when in physical pain. Lots of healing energy.

I am going to my mom's tomorrow. DS and I have to pack up her room at the assisted living place to put in storage. We will take some things to her new place and hopefully get some more decorations hung on her walls. It really helps brighten the room. My aunt and cousin are already there. They are going to try to come more often since she is going down so fast. Mom has really been funny though, saying that she is "on her way out." She told DD and her BF that she would like to see her only GD married before she "goes out!" She has really been good, but we know the end is near. I will miss her.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you to everyone for your prayers and support. I know you have my back and I so need it.
> Yes, sassafras, my fibro is giving me problems, as "its" normal routine is so interupted by this. My brittle diabetes is even more difficult to control as I dont have access to my own pantry at home.
> Just a slight correction, it is my husband that I am with as I dont have a real ex. (I only referred to him as my ex due to the separation because of our circumstances which were quite complicated.) But we made everything right between us again, and recommitted ourselves to each other, renewing our wedding vows privately to each other.
> While I am not replying to each one who has confirmed prayers and support for me, it is very much a heartfelt thank you to everyone. I know and experience again the wonder of the KTP family I am proud to belong to. And thank you Sam for not just having tea served at the KTP but also everything you have helped it become. hmmmm, I do miss my pb and toasted rye bread the most.......well ok, I do want the pickles to go with it too! love you all, Zoe


Wrapping you in love and strength. May you have a peaceful heart.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I posted for the wrong person. I will not say I am sorry for the truth of the matter I pray for all the people on KP. We all walk thru are different problems. Some are just more earth shaking then others. Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy to your mother and to you and yours - miracles do happen.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. It is hard to be emotionally strong when in physical pain. Lots of healing energy.
> 
> I am going to my mom's tomorrow. DS and I have to pack up her room at the assisted living place to put in storage. We will take some things to her new place and hopefully get some more decorations hung on her walls. It really helps brighten the room. My aunt and cousin are already there. They are going to try to come more often since she is going down so fast. Mom has really been funny though, saying that she is "on her way out." She told DD and her BF that she would like to see her only GD married before she "goes out!" She has really been good, but we know the end is near. I will miss her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betulove said:


> My prays go out to you Julie. Many Hugs.


why, thank you! I am just exploring what I can achieve in Sydney, when I am there next month. I need all the tact I can muster!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i am going to go to bed early - well - earlier - so will see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Betulove said:


> I think I posted for the wrong person. I will not say I am sorry for the truth of the matter I pray for all the people on KP. We all walk thru are different problems. Some are just more earth shaking then others. Betty


I did wonder! maybe you mean't Zoe?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Zoe wrote:
I feel I am able to share with you all now what I have been dealing with here. The worst of this is over, and I ask that you pray for continued strength for me as I am about to turn the final page in this chapter. I would also request that you not ask me anything more at this time about this, or discuss it. (I will be able to talk later once things are completed.) Some things are not easy in life but we dont always get to choose the "row we hoe in the garden of life." I am a palliative care nurse, but nothing prepares one for this when it involves your spouse. I need my son with me but he is in Vancouver. There is so much I need right now, but mostly prayers will have to be enough support for me.

Zoe, gottcha covered in Angel Wings to give you peace, comfort, and rest. You are on my prayer list. God Bless...Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:
Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.



Doodledaddy, not to worry. We all appreciate prayer. Good to have another man at the table. Wish my DH would do it. I think it would be so good for him.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

EJS wrote;
So far no success on the job front for DD2. She is getting discouraged and that is never good. SIL is still waiting to hear more about his disability. Thank goodness we have not had a horrible time learning to live in the same household.
Welcome to all who are visiting for the first time, please come back soon.
Hugs to you all.

Added your daughter and SIL to my prayer book. My heart goes out to you. So many with so many burdens. We don't have to bear them alone...we have a friend who will be with us till the end


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Doodledaddy wrote:I only wish I could be cold natured! With the pain meds that I am on, (I am disabled due to chronic pain from a near fatal car accident) they keep me feeling like a woman with a constant hot flash! Of course, the doc told me that I am in early andropause, the male equivilant of menopause, so I guess I am just a "hot to trot" middle aged guy that could light up half the western world if they could just tap into these hot flashes! If I could trade with you, we would both be happier! That's the way life goes, though, so we both have a lot to chuckle about! 

Right there with you, Doodle. My thyroid quite working and I get extremely hot...have to keep the thermostat set low. Freezing poor DH


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dearest Zoe- my thoughts are with you and your husband as the two of you make this journey- sending strength and peace- luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very carefully!


thewren said:


> great cactus sassafras - how does one trim back a cactus?
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sweet pammie- thinking of you and sending you strength and peace - as i have said before - enjoy the time as best you can. luv- AZ
quote=pammie1234]Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. It is hard to be emotionally strong when in physical pain. Lots of healing energy.

I am going to my mom's tomorrow. DS and I have to pack up her room at the assisted living place to put in storage. We will take some things to her new place and hopefully get some more decorations hung on her walls. It really helps brighten the room. My aunt and cousin are already there. They are going to try to come more often since she is going down so fast. Mom has really been funny though, saying that she is "on her way out." She told DD and her BF that she would like to see her only GD married before she "goes out!" She has really been good, but we know the end is near. I will miss her.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It's after 11pm here and I appear to be alone..... So I will try and do some catch up on my digests and talk to all In the AM.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> It's after 11pm here and I appear to be alone..... So I will try and do some catch up on my digests and talk to all In the AM.


You are never alone on KP! It is 7.30 am here, I am still in bed, but was using my ipad, catching up on what everyone had been saying while I slept!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I don't think I've been here since Saturday morning and it is now Monday afternoon- almost evening.
Saturday we had a wedding- really enjoyable. Two of the church families so most guests came from the church. This meant that Sunday morning it seemd that every second person I saw had been at the wedding the day before.
Sunday was a major event for the church- 175 years since the first service in the church. And as this was 13 months after the beginning of the colony it is also significant for the history of our state. Haven't been able to work out how many older buildings there are still remaining but it is certainly the oldest church in the state, and the oldest building still being used for its orginal intention.
One of our congregation is an historian and 25 years ago he wrote a history of the church, and has updated it for the 175th and this was launched yesterday. I had a quick look at it last night and it looks like an interesting read- both becuase of our relationship with the church but alsi becuase of hte way Brian has written it.
I had an allnighter last night. David is in Melbourne having left 6.15 this morning- and at 6.05 I finished the wrapghan I was doing for his mother. I then quickly sewed up the sleeve seams of the BSJ and put on one button- I sent some yarn and the rest of the buttons! And sorry no photos- I would have liked to take one for my own records but as you tell I had no spare time. Had a few hours sleep after he left but might have an earlish night tonight. Not sure I will get to catch up much here- been spending all my spare time on the wrapghan and so now have things I need to do- some by tomorrow morning!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He would love to come but he does not do flying!


Dintoo wrote:
PurpleFi, I love your garden. Mr P has done a lovely job. Any chance he could come over to my house and work on my yard? I could sure use his help!

Well if he is ever looking for another project you are welcome to motor up to Argyll and have a go at my garden !! lol He has made such a lovely job of yours, it is just beautiful.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day with the gks and no one fell in the pond. The only casulaty was me and I managed to shut my finger in a folding chair. DD did some emergency first aid. Its fine but i dont think i'll be knitting for a few days, also having ti type left handed!


ouch that will be painful, hope it heals quickly


----------



## Doodledaddy (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you all for your very warm welcoming words. I am most certainly keeping all the hurts, pains, trials, and heartaches in my prayers. Zoe, I know the hurt of watching a close loved one slowely going downhill with a prognosis that isn't very promising, but as you have already stated, good days can still come out of really hard times, because doctors really don't know everything! I will not ask any questions, as you have requested, but my love and prayers are with you, as I know you need to know that you are surrounded in the love of friends, and that God knows what you need, even when we don't, or even when we ourselves don't know what we need. Just want you to know that I care deeply. And Purplefi, I hope your finger gets well soon, so you can use it as you want to again! Bulldog, both my mother and my oldest sister have had to have their thyroids removed due to goiters, so they can REALLY relate with your problems! It really is hard to have that furnace-like heat coming from the inside out! It isn't just hot-it really hurts! Those who have never experienced this kind of heat just cannot understand how strange the whole mess is! Only the coldest air can can come close to helping, but even that doesn't touch that weird pain that accompanies it! It does provide for some interesting and funny moments, though! May as well laugh aboout these things! :-D Thanks, Sam, for your welcome, too! I absolutely DO drink a cuppa tea, at least once a day, definitely more during the cooler months. Hot tea is definitely a man's drink when it's cold! I used to drink coffee years and years ago, but when I had that car accident that almost killed me back in 1999, I haven't been able to stomach it, for some reason. Now I drink all different kinds of loose leaf tea, and am particularly partial to oolongs and pu-erh teas. I like to mix them myself with other black, green, and white teas. I really get a little too particular with them, sometimes, but it's fun to play with them! I can relate to the problems with the motor chairs, as my father has been using them when he goes out running errands and shopping. He generally uses the ones available at the stores that provide them, but he also has his own. Unfortunately, he finds that, more often than not, his own is usually more trouble to get out and put back in than it is worth, so he usually ends up in a public-use chair that seems to be on its last leg, or almost out of power, and just barely creeping along. Oh, that get's under his skin! I am an animal lover, just as you, and others of the group are. We have two little shih tzus, a boy named Tigger, and a girl named Pipsy. They are, just as you mentioned about your animals, just like children, always trying to get what the other has! They are just so funny! Seeing those cats really makes me miss having one. I have had cats off and on my whole life. I even had a calico named Tabitha that had extra toes. All cats here in the United States that have extra toes are descendents of the cats that poet Edgar Allen Poe had, which I think is interesting. She was an outdoor cat that I allowed to have kittens, because they were always easy to find good homes for. She would never have more than 2 at a time, and they always were born with extra toes, some actually had a paw and a half's worth! Made them look like lion paws! They were SO CUTE! I would love to be able to post pics of my past crotchet and knitting projects, but I have given away almost everything that I have made. I do have a few things, though, that I will try to have pictures made of and post, but I am not very good at that sort of thing, so may have to get my son to help me. He is very good with computers, and I have only an operators basic, limited knowledge of them, so it may be a while. For all those that I have not mentioned, forgive me, but I am still getting acquainted with everyone, and is hard to remember all the people I have interacted with today! I actually went through earlier today and prayed for each of your names that I saw, even if you hadn't mentioned having any specific needs, because we all need lifting up by each other. I know I probably didn't see every name in the group, but God knows who you are, and the intent of my heart, and I hope you ALL are doing well.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I don't think I've been here since Saturday morning and it is now Monday afternoon- almost evening.
> Saturday we had a wedding- really enjoyable. Two of the church families so most guests came from the church. This meant that Sunday morning it seemd that every second person I saw had been at the wedding the day before.
> Sunday was a major event for the church- 175 years since the first service in the church. And as this was 13 months after the beginning of the colony it is also significant for the history of our state. Haven't been able to work out how many older buildings there are still remaining but it is certainly the oldest church in the state, and the oldest building still being used for its orginal intention.
> One of our congregation is an historian and 25 years ago he wrote a history of the church, and has updated it for the 175th and this was launched yesterday. I had a quick look at it last night and it looks like an interesting read- both becuase of our relationship with the church but alsi becuase of hte way Brian has written it.
> I had an allnighter last night. David is in Melbourne having left 6.15 this morning- and at 6.05 I finished the wrapghan I was doing for his mother. I then quickly sewed up the sleeve seams of the BSJ and put on one button- I sent some yarn and the rest of the buttons! And sorry no photos- I would have liked to take one for my own records but as you tell I had no spare time. Had a few hours sleep after he left but might have an earlish night tonight. Not sure I will get to catch up much here- been spending all my spare time on the wrapghan and so now have things I need to do- some by tomorrow morning!


I am so exhausted from reading that, I think I may just have to go back the bed again.  Really, I am not quite that lazy - I have been up for well over an hour now, and have been around the garden with my watering can, as well as planting out more young plants, but you do seem to have been, almost literally, burning the candle at both ends. Enjoy your day, and come back and tell us about it when you have some breathing space!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Doodledaddy wrote:
Oh, yes, those fairies can be awfully mischievious things! Perhaps the naughty ones should be locked away in a bottle with the cork sealed shut, just as those that Jennifer Folly has locked away in the necklaces in the Kirk's Folly line on QVC! ;D


Have not seen those. mine are not really naughty, i think they are egged on by the gnomes.

Oh they are gorgeous I have a few of Kirk's Folly and I enjoy listening to her when she comes over to the UK and is on QVC the shopping channel.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Sorry for the repitition. I just don't understand why it duplicates sometimes, and not at others! I would understand if I was hitting return twice, but I'm not! Realy weird!


that is doing a 'Gwennie' so you will feel right at home here doing that ! Gwenniepooh has a habit of repeating posts, really by the gremlins, so it is referred to as doing a 'Gwennie'


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Zoe, I am glad you found some forgiveness and understanding. Light & love surround you during this hard time, and all others who need healing & comfort.


prayers for you are winging their way over the pond , may you find the strength you need for the days ahead.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I thought it was about time i showed you all that i actually can knit! LOL. Just easy things really.. the lacy coat hanger covers
> 
> I love your knitting sugarsugar...the lacy coathangers would be a wonderful gift as would the scarf


thanks


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Be back later, but had to share. I finally finished a workshop!


Good for you, its really cool! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> veloped a pancreatic abscess following a bowel obstruction. The pancreas effects so much in the body. I was told I wouldn't be bringing him home, but praise God, He had other plans. DH was on Ensure and all like products for a while before progressing to food, but recovered. I found he did well with the breakfast shakes as well. They tasted better than Ensure, Boost,etc. You and yours always in my heart, dear one.
> I am glad you had a good day in your yard and sounds like wonderful plans for the holiday.
> We may grill something, but essentially just resting for this week. I promised Angie she will not be alone as long as I have breath in me. My SIL is so self-centered. The whole situation has been so upsetting. Got to get my girl back up on her feet and back to life again. The physical therapy from HH here is wonderful, so have no worries there. Mom will pick up the slack. Give my love the Mom, and C...God Bless...Betty


Really, no bed baths? Good grief! You surely have a lot on your plate. Take care. I too was put on ensure after cancer for about 12 months i took it. I am sure it helped me with getting stronger. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> So nice, you do good work.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have griped a lot recently about our awful weather and I really was not optimistic about this weekend. Tomorrow is a bank holiday, and such occasions traditionally give rise to rain, wind and whatever. Yesterday started out sunny, but took a while to warm up. Eventually, it turned into a pleasant afternoon which we spent in the garden, but it quickly turned quite chilly once the sun had moved around the side of the house.
> 
> This morning started out in much the same way, except that we were starting out from a base point of slightly warmer temperatures, so things warmed up more quickly. Again we have spent most of the day outdoors, and I have even - shock, horror - dug out my zip-offs, trousers that convert into shorts by zipping off the lower part of the leg. At almost 66, I wouldn't willingly inflict my legs on the unsuspecting public, but these mean I can get some sun on the lower limbs but still cover up quickly should visitors appear! We had a mini-barbecue for just the two of us, and, should the weather continue like this, plan to have the family over for a bigger event tomorrow.
> 
> I complain so much about the cold, it seems only right and proper to celebrate the good weather when it appears. On principle, I never complain about the heat, although the opportunities to do so have not been numerous of late.


Glad to hear you are getting some lovely warm weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have had a dickens of a time knitting this morning. Started a amigurami turtle last night for my friends 5 month old. Only had two legs to finish this morning. Did both legs and started sewing stuff together. In the process managed to lose one of the legs so had to do it again. Didn't take long but in the process of searching for the missing one managed to snap one of my harmony needles in two. Grrrrr. Anyway turtle is now finished and ready for you to see. Pattern didn't have a tail but I made up one just making a small icord.


So cute!  :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darowil--
> 
> I had a large chunk of ham in the freezer which I simmered in water until it was thawed and well heated. Took it out to cool and broke off a decent-sized piece of the meat and set aside to cool. Meanwhile, I ladled out enough broth to cover the amount of white potatoes, onions, and 2 stalks of celery (all chopped small or diced).
> 
> ...


Love the accuracy of it- especially didn't look enough so added some milk and then too thin. Can relate to that !
Thanks for the recipe, will try it sometime- but next will be the Potatoe and APsoargus (I have some bacon in the fridge in that needs to be used so a good thing to do with it.)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> i'm off to watch some tv and look at some knitting patterns as i'm going away next week with a kp friend and need some simple knitting to do on the train.


Enjoy your trip. Take care. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> beautiful sugarsugar - the hangers don't look easy to me.
> 
> love the black scarf - i have some of the yarn like that but have never been brave enough to start. maybe i will take it with me next time i go into ellen's and have her help me - she has made dozens.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam, the hangers couldnt be easier... its just knit every row and knit in lace every 4th row. !!! EASY


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> and back to learning how to knit socks two at a time on two circs. Dear Fergie sent me some Opal sock yarn two circular needless and I am determined to make her proud ((((((HUGS))))), love, and prayers for all.Betty


What are you using to learn this technique? I have promised Shirley that I will teach this- but need to learn it first! This isn't til next year sometime so I have plenty of time, but would be a good idea to do it a few times so I really know what I am doing! I'm sure it won't be that difficult and I suspect easier than on magic loop. (two at a time that is not magic loop. I have been doing that for a few years- and didn't need to learn it to take the workshop).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Dintoo wrote:
> PurpleFi, I love your garden. Mr P has done a lovely job. Any chance he could come over to my house and work on my yard? I could sure use his help!
> 
> Well if he is ever looking for another project you are welcome to motor up to Argyll and have a go at my garden !! lol He has made such a lovely job of yours, it is just beautiful.


Well we do have cousins in Barrhead, nr Paisley. I love your part of the country.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> let me add my welcome to doodledaddy. Sam will be happy to have a another man at the table.
> 
> glad to hear some of our friends are feeling better. continued prayers for them all.
> 
> ...


Good job on the socks. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your trip. Take care. :thumbup:


Thank you, we go next Monday. Got to plan some simple knitting to take.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy winging over the pond to you purplefi - hopefully you will soon be good as new.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. Hope yuou are keeping well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The driver (who was not charged) was from Canada, actually Alberta just north of Calgary, from what I heard. Hit the news here -- small world.


Hit our news too- well on my Yahoo homepage, and another one as well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sending everyone wishes of peace and health.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like we are off to the garden centre again for more things for the garden, So I will wish you all a very happy Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Too late, I've drunk it all!


I did wonder how you expected that a mini you would behave.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Zoe prayers are on the way.


From me too. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes, that was a class I taught in Arizona - We had a party on our RV pad with my students and we lit all of them. Can't find the picture. I did a lot of stained glass -- can't do any more as we are in a condo and you need a place where you can cut the glass that can be swept up so a garage or place where you aren't going to cut your feet. Pat built me a little shed with only boards with spaces for the floor and it worked well.


I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well we do have cousins in Barrhead, nr Paisley. I love your part of the country.


That is just over the water from me, you could just jump on the ferry and you would be here in 15 minutes !!! lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am a Happy camper!!! *Admin retrieved the wingspan workshop for us*!
> 
> They have been so supportive of the workshop section - They also said that they 'preferred' not to have to do it again! grin!
> 
> ...


How wonderful- so now you have learnt a lesson, learnt how to keep a copy of them and got the workshop as well.
That was great of Admin to spend the time retrieving it for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I don't think I've been here since Saturday morning and it is now Monday afternoon- almost evening.
> Saturday we had a wedding- really enjoyable. Two of the church families so most guests came from the church. This meant that Sunday morning it seemd that every second person I saw had been at the wedding the day before.
> Sunday was a major event for the church- 175 years since the first service in the church. And as this was 13 months after the beginning of the colony it is also significant for the history of our state. Haven't been able to work out how many older buildings there are still remaining but it is certainly the oldest church in the state, and the oldest building still being used for its orginal intention.
> One of our congregation is an historian and 25 years ago he wrote a history of the church, and has updated it for the 175th and this was launched yesterday. I had a quick look at it last night and it looks like an interesting read- both becuase of our relationship with the church but alsi becuase of hte way Brian has written it.
> I had an allnighter last night. David is in Melbourne having left 6.15 this morning- and at 6.05 I finished the wrapghan I was doing for his mother. I then quickly sewed up the sleeve seams of the BSJ and put on one button- I sent some yarn and the rest of the buttons! And sorry no photos- I would have liked to take one for my own records but as you tell I had no spare time. Had a few hours sleep after he left but might have an earlish night tonight. Not sure I will get to catch up much here- been spending all my spare time on the wrapghan and so now have things I need to do- some by tomorrow morning!


Jeepers, i dont think i could stay awake all night for knitting! I would be crosseyed. LOL. Well done. Hope you get a big sleep tonight.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Well it is a typical Bank Holiday weather here, cold wet and windy!
Ugh how can the temperature change so quickly from day to day. We have had a lovely couple of days with warm sunshine and now back to rain. Oh well I suppose things would not be so green her if we did not have the rain and we are fortunate in comparison to other parts of the world. I guess the summer clothes will stay in the wardrobe for another day.
The rabbits staying with me are doing very well. I have been out searching for dandelion leaves for them as they just adore them. 
I have had to get help with the garden so Robert comes to cut the grass and do some tidying and strimming. He has a couple of men working for him and they have fairly made a difference in the garden. Robert brings his dog Maia with him, she is a lovely German shepherd. She likes to come in the house for a drink of water, a biscuit and of course some petting. She was here yesterday, the first since the rabbits came to stay. Well if you could have seen her face, it was so comical, she just did not know what they were and was making funny noises to them as if she was asking them what they were. When she went into the sittingroom she was most put out that there was a dog bed sitting there, I had not put it away after my doggy visitors left, she was all over it sniffing away. After her biscuit she proceeded to try and get in the bed which was a very small one so she did look funny and when I laughed at her antics she did look as though she was offended at me!
I am off to the lys/cafe for a bowl of soup with a friend, just what is needed on a cold wet day, soup, chat and knitting, ideal for me. 
Take care everyone, sending positive thoughts to all, may life treat you kindly today wherever you are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers and many hugs Zoe.

Pontuf


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. It is hard to be emotionally strong when in physical pain. Lots of healing energy.
> 
> I am going to my mom's tomorrow. DS and I have to pack up her room at the assisted living place to put in storage. We will take some things to her new place and hopefully get some more decorations hung on her walls. It really helps brighten the room. My aunt and cousin are already there. They are going to try to come more often since she is going down so fast. Mom has really been funny though, saying that she is "on her way out." She told DD and her BF that she would like to see her only GD married before she "goes out!" She has really been good, but we know the end is near. I will miss her.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Just joined the tea party and see the first page is a lot of recipes! I'm sure they will all be delicious.
> 
> Went to my mom's today. She was in good spirits and looks a lot better. DS and I got some stuff from her old room and took them to the new one. We hung a few things and it already looks better. It is very obvious that she will not live too much longer. Her kidneys aren't functioning well, she has congestive heart failure, and is on 10 L of oxygen. We are just glad to see her in better spirits, cracking jokes, and just being like her old self. DS and I hope that she will be like this until the end so that our last memories will be happy ones.


(((((((((((Pammie and family))))))))))) keeping you close in prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Some people in the chairs are as thoughtless as auto drivers!!! We know there has to be some ignorant people everywhere!
> JuneK


So true, as I can attest, some of our local scooter users found out the hard way that security at the local centre will enforce walking speed limit. Very few repeat offenders as their scooters are not permitted in the centre for a period of time. Each time they are caught, the time banned is longer. That said, I have on several occassions used one of my parents scooters, and they are larger models, being parked out of the way with my coffee and get walked into. Line of sight is not an issue as both scooters have flags and very hard to miss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hang my head in shame at my lack of knowledge of english history and geography. regardless - the garden is beautiful - a glass of red wine - you and mr p sitting on the bench enjoying your garden - what a pretty picture that paints.
> 
> sam


While I know something about English geography having lived in London (indeed our first address was actually in Surry, although we were still in greater London) for 3 years I don't even know where abouts in the US Ohio is- I do know now it is east becuase you are on Eastern Standard Time!
Decided to look it up- and the first thing I saw was that the 87 year old skydiver I heard about on the news this morning was from Ohio. For some reason I had assumed you were south but I see that is totally wrong!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My pond is rather large for a backyard pond. It has trout in it.The teens and grandsons get out in the row boat every so often.
> I get lots of wildlife at it the Blue Herons and raccoons think it their personal food supply.
> The youngest grandson doesn't understand why he can't do all the somethings as the older ones. His favorite thing to do outside, he made me take several shots all with different expressions.


He is a doll!! I needed the laugh this morning.. thank you.. just precious!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Thank you all for your very warm welcoming words. I am most certainly keeping all the hurts, pains, trials, and heartaches in my prayers. Zoe, I know the hurt of watching a close loved one slowely going downhill with a prognosis that isn't very promising, but as you have already stated, good days can still come out of really hard times, because doctors really don't know everything! I will not ask any questions, as you have requested, but my love and prayers are with you, as I know you need to know that you are surrounded in the love of friends, and that God knows what you need, even when we don't, or even when we ourselves don't know what we need. Just want you to know that I care deeply.


Hi Doodle! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party! We love to expand our family and I look forwards to getting to know you more, but that can come for me when last things are done here.
Thank you for your prayers of support for me and my husband.
John is resting comfortably. His body is peaceful and comfortable. He had a good night. I did too, and slept very well, thanks to everyone of my KTP family for the prayers of love and support. God has answered them and will continue to grant me peace and serenity in my heart and soul.
Hugs of love and blessings for all! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's Monday morning.. I've only read up to page 9 of this weeks KTP, I will catch up.. I think I've only to read 40 more pages, :roll: :lol: 
But that won't be this morning.. it has been a very busy few days for me. When I am worried and I really need to pray, I find that if I can be outside doing something productive the prayers just flow and the stress of worry and concern ease.. well at least I get my emotions under control. If I sit and try to knit.. or be on the computer I get lost, my head clouds up and headaches begin. Ben is better, far from being out of the woods by any means, but he is going to go back to work tomorrow.. since he has a desk type job the doctors say it may be better for him to have something to focus on.
I have been very busy, have brought the table and chairs back up to the deck, a new umbrella.. hmmmm I think I've already posted this.. sorry. :roll: Craft strikes again!!!! 
Yesterday I planted a few flowers around the garden.. it's odd to see bean plants popping up from last years garden. I am allowing them to grow just to see if they will produce any bean pods! 
I finally got the flag holder secured, so now we have our flag, flying it in honor of our family members who served in the military and of course in honor of all the fallen hero's and all who served our country. 
I leave in a little while to go pick up a load of top soil.. (much cheaper than having it delivered!!!) I drew out the area that I hope to fill with this one load. The landscape area is only going to be open till noon, so will need to make sure this one load is enough, LOL.. yep the area is going to be that big!! :roll:  :lol: 
But I have roses, lantana, peony, and lot's of seeds, LOL. I have a carved from red oak Indian that I have had for many years, he will be one of the focal points. I will take pictures to share when it is completed. 
Please forgive my absence, mentally I'm not in a good place but I'm trying very hard to face situation that I thought would be years from now. But by the grace and kindness of prayer I am okay. 
I dearly love all my wonderful friends sitting around this table.. I think of you often throughout my day, keeping you in my heart with prayers always.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> NanCaren, love yor sunsets, we get some good ones here too.


Thank you. Amazingly last nights sunset was almost a wonderful however I was sitting in the hot tub and was not getting out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely day with the gks and no one fell in the pond. The only casulaty was me and I managed to shut my finger in a folding chair. DD did some emergency first aid. Its fine but i dont think i'll be knitting for a few days, also having ti type left handed!


OUCH I do hope it doesn't take long before it feels better.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.
> 
> Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


WOW!! very nice. I'm afraid the grandsons would be challenging each other to see who could get the closest with out getting pricked.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> It's Monday morning.. I've only read up to page 9 of this weeks KTP, I will catch up.. I think I've only to read 40 more pages, :roll: :lol:
> But that won't be this morning.. it has been a very busy few days for me. When I am worried and I really need to pray, I find that if I can be outside doing something productive the prayers just flow and the stress of worry and concern ease.. well at least I get my emotions under control. If I sit and try to knit.. or be on the computer I get lost, my head clouds up and headaches begin. Ben is better, far from being out of the woods by any means, but he is going to go back to work tomorrow.. since he has a desk type job the doctors say it may be better for him to have something to focus on.
> I have been very busy, have brought the table and chairs back up to the deck, a new umbrella.. hmmmm I think I've already posted this.. sorry. :roll: Craft strikes again!!!!
> Yesterday I planted a few flowers around the garden.. it's odd to see bean plants popping up from last years garden. I am allowing them to grow just to see if they will produce any bean pods!
> ...


It sounds like gardening is good therapy for you. Thoughts with you and like Sam says, we have your back.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi, up have my coffee, ready to start my day DD still sleep, stayed up late talking and knitting, while I still can't knit, I enjoyed looking at her and talking. So new day new beginning. :-D


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marianne, you don't need to apologise if you aren't able to spend a lot of your time with us. Please let the gardening etc. help you cope with the difficulties. We are usually stronger than we think, with a little help, and we are all here for you. A big hug from me, Lin.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> At times we have these moments! perhaps Survivor kitty is posing here???? Zoe


LOL LOL love it, first laugh of the day, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> i know that feeling only too well. i'm convinced that the fairies at the bottom of my garden have something to do with it.


Not sure about the fairies, in our case, we suspect certain deceased relatives haven't moved onto the next adventure, in that some come and visit from time to time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.
> 
> Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


WOW!! Looks like that monster cactus would take over your yard unless you whacked it into obedience! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you to everyone for your prayers and support. I know you have my back and I so need it.
> Yes, sassafras, my fibro is giving me problems, as "its" normal routine is so interupted by this. My brittle diabetes is even more difficult to control as I dont have access to my own pantry at home.
> Just a slight correction, it is my husband that I am with as I dont have a real ex. (I only referred to him as my ex due to the separation because of our circumstances which were quite complicated.) But we made everything right between us again, and recommitted ourselves to each other, renewing our wedding vows privately to each other.
> While I am not replying to each one who has confirmed prayers and support for me, it is very much a heartfelt thank you to everyone. I know and experience again the wonder of the KTP family I am proud to belong to. And thank you Sam for not just having tea served at the KTP but also everything you have helped it become. hmmmm, I do miss my pb and toasted rye bread the most.......well ok, I do want the pickles to go with it too! love you all, Zoe


I'm glad your heart is at rest over the situation. You're in my thoughts and prayers. Hope the fibro and diabetes doesn't make you sick with all the stress you're undergoing.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing energy to your mother and to you and yours - miracles do happen.
> 
> sam


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> that live under the bridge i suppose - the gnomes that is.
> 
> sam


The 'under the bridge' trolls are the ones you really have to watch out for!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Raining and thundering here, rained a couple times todsy, radar looks like it will be here all night. Watched tv and knitted on my shawl today, abouthalf way done with shawl. Sposed to go to Bloomington tomorrow to SamsClub with mom will see tummy hasnt been allowing me to get far from the bathroom. Trying another med tonight to see if it will stop do I can go shopping. Cleaned kitchen cabinets today also as we had seen a couple of ants yesterday, though I think they are coming in because of the rain. Didnt find any food, wiped everything down good and double bagged some things just to be safe. Off to bed sweet and peaceful dreams for all. Prayers and hugs


Tummy problems that require a close bathroom are a real nuisance. Is the throat feeling better? YOu haven't mentioned it in the last couple of days. Hope you get to go to Sam's Club.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> At times we have these moments! perhaps Survivor kitty is posing here???? Zoe


ROFLMAO!!! I can so relate to this picture!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cactus sassafras - how does one trim back a cactus?
> 
> sam


Sam, I would imagine "very carefully"!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Zoe, prayers for you and your husband. It is hard to be emotionally strong when in physical pain. Lots of healing energy.
> 
> I am going to my mom's tomorrow. DS and I have to pack up her room at the assisted living place to put in storage. We will take some things to her new place and hopefully get some more decorations hung on her walls. It really helps brighten the room. My aunt and cousin are already there. They are going to try to come more often since she is going down so fast. Mom has really been funny though, saying that she is "on her way out." She told DD and her BF that she would like to see her only GD married before she "goes out!" She has really been good, but we know the end is near. I will miss her.


Oh, Pammie. My prayers are with you. Your Mom sounds like a perfectly lovely person. I'm glad you've had her as long as you have!
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> beautiful sugarsugar - the hangers don't look easy to me.
> 
> love the black scarf - i have some of the yarn like that but have never been brave enough to start. maybe i will take it with me next time i go into ellen's and have her help me - she has made dozens.
> 
> sam


Sam, they are honestly very easy and can be done quite quickly, under 4 hours even for the slowest knitter. Most are done with garter stitch.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Thank you all for your very warm welcoming words. I am most certainly keeping all the hurts, pains, trials, and heartaches in my prayers. Zoe, I know the hurt of watching a close loved one slowely going downhill with a prognosis that isn't very promising, but as you have already stated, good days can still come out of really hard times, because doctors really don't know everything! I will not ask any questions, as you have requested, but my love and prayers are with you, as I know you need to know that you are surrounded in the love of friends, and that God knows what you need, even when we don't, or even when we ourselves don't know what we need. Just want you to know that I care deeply. And Purplefi, I hope your finger gets well soon, so you can use it as you want to again! Bulldog, both my mother and my oldest sister have had to have their thyroids removed due to goiters, so they can REALLY relate with your problems! It really is hard to have that furnace-like heat coming from the inside out! It isn't just hot-it really hurts! Those who have never experienced this kind of heat just cannot understand how strange the whole mess is! Only the coldest air can can come close to helping, but even that doesn't touch that weird pain that accompanies it! It does provide for some interesting and funny moments, though! May as well laugh aboout these things! :-D Thanks, Sam, for your welcome, too! I absolutely DO drink a cuppa tea, at least once a day, definitely more during the cooler months. Hot tea is definitely a man's drink when it's cold! I used to drink coffee years and years ago, but when I had that car accident that almost killed me back in 1999, I haven't been able to stomach it, for some reason. Now I drink all different kinds of loose leaf tea, and am particularly partial to oolongs and pu-erh teas. I like to mix them myself with other black, green, and white teas. I really get a little too particular with them, sometimes, but it's fun to play with them! I can relate to the problems with the motor chairs, as my father has been using them when he goes out running errands and shopping. He generally uses the ones available at the stores that provide them, but he also has his own. Unfortunately, he finds that, more often than not, his own is usually more trouble to get out and put back in than it is worth, so he usually ends up in a public-use chair that seems to be on its last leg, or almost out of power, and just barely creeping along. Oh, that get's under his skin! I am an animal lover, just as you, and others of the group are. We have two little shih tzus, a boy named Tigger, and a girl named Pipsy. They are, just as you mentioned about your animals, just like children, always trying to get what the other has! They are just so funny! Seeing those cats really makes me miss having one. I have had cats off and on my whole life. I even had a calico named Tabitha that had extra toes. All cats here in the United States that have extra toes are descendents of the cats that poet Edgar Allen Poe had, which I think is interesting. She was an outdoor cat that I allowed to have kittens, because they were always easy to find good homes for. She would never have more than 2 at a time, and they always were born with extra toes, some actually had a paw and a half's worth! Made them look like lion paws! They were SO CUTE! I would love to be able to post pics of my past crotchet and knitting projects, but I have given away almost everything that I have made. I do have a few things, though, that I will try to have pictures made of and post, but I am not very good at that sort of thing, so may have to get my son to help me. He is very good with computers, and I have only an operators basic, limited knowledge of them, so it may be a while. For all those that I have not mentioned, forgive me, but I am still getting acquainted with everyone, and is hard to remember all the people I have interacted with today! I actually went through earlier today and prayed for each of your names that I saw, even if you hadn't mentioned having any specific needs, because we all need lifting up by each other. I know I probably didn't see every name in the group, but God knows who you are, and the intent of my heart, and I hope you ALL are doing well.


Bless you, Doodledaddy....with your caring ways, you fit perfectly in our group. So glad you found us!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Doodledaddy said:


> Thank you all for your very warm welcoming words. I am most certainly keeping all the hurts, pains, trials, and heartaches in my prayers. Zoe, I know the hurt of watching a close loved one slowely going downhill with a prognosis that isn't very promising, but as you have already stated, good days can still come out of really hard times, because doctors really don't know everything! I will not ask any questions, as you have requested, but my love and prayers are with you, as I know you need to know that you are surrounded in the love of friends, and that God knows what you need, even when we don't, or even when we ourselves don't know what we need. Just want you to know that I care deeply. And Purplefi, I hope your finger gets well soon, so you can use it as you want to again! Bulldog, both my mother and my oldest sister have had to have their thyroids removed due to goiters, so they can REALLY relate with your problems! It really is hard to have that furnace-like heat coming from the inside out! It isn't just hot-it really hurts! Those who have never experienced this kind of heat just cannot understand how strange the whole mess is! Only the coldest air can can come close to helping, but even that doesn't touch that weird pain that accompanies it! It does provide for some interesting and funny moments, though! May as well laugh aboout these things! :-D Thanks, Sam, for your welcome, too! I absolutely DO drink a cuppa tea, at least once a day, definitely more during the cooler months. Hot tea is definitely a man's drink when it's cold! I used to drink coffee years and years ago, but when I had that car accident that almost killed me back in 1999, I haven't been able to stomach it, for some reason. Now I drink all different kinds of loose leaf tea, and am particularly partial to oolongs and pu-erh teas. I like to mix them myself with other black, green, and white teas. I really get a little too particular with them, sometimes, but it's fun to play with them! I can relate to the problems with the motor chairs, as my father has been using them when he goes out running errands and shopping. He generally uses the ones available at the stores that provide them, but he also has his own. Unfortunately, he finds that, more often than not, his own is usually more trouble to get out and put back in than it is worth, so he usually ends up in a public-use chair that seems to be on its last leg, or almost out of power, and just barely creeping along. Oh, that get's under his skin! I am an animal lover, just as you, and others of the group are. We have two little shih tzus, a boy named Tigger, and a girl named Pipsy. They are, just as you mentioned about your animals, just like children, always trying to get what the other has! They are just so funny! Seeing those cats really makes me miss having one. I have had cats off and on my whole life. I even had a calico named Tabitha that had extra toes. All cats here in the United States that have extra toes are descendents of the cats that poet Edgar Allen Poe had, which I think is interesting. She was an outdoor cat that I allowed to have kittens, because they were always easy to find good homes for. She would never have more than 2 at a time, and they always were born with extra toes, some actually had a paw and a half's worth! Made them look like lion paws! They were SO CUTE! I would love to be able to post pics of my past crotchet and knitting projects, but I have given away almost everything that I have made. I do have a few things, though, that I will try to have pictures made of and post, but I am not very good at that sort of thing, so may have to get my son to help me. He is very good with computers, and I have only an operators basic, limited knowledge of them, so it may be a while. For all those that I have not mentioned, forgive me, but I am still getting acquainted with everyone, and is hard to remember all the people I have interacted with today! I actually went through earlier today and prayed for each of your names that I saw, even if you hadn't mentioned having any specific needs, because we all need lifting up by each other. I know I probably didn't see every name in the group, but God knows who you are, and the intent of my heart, and I hope you ALL are doing well.


So funny how life put us together, like minded people, in many ways. I am sure you will be happy here with us, :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Doodle! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party! We love to expand our family and I look forwards to getting to know you more, but that can come for me when last things are done here.
> Thank you for your prayers of support for me and my husband.
> John is resting comfortably. His body is peaceful and comfortable. He had a good night. I did too, and slept very well, thanks to everyone of my KTP family for the prayers of love and support. God has answered them and will continue to grant me peace and serenity in my heart and soul.
> Hugs of love and blessings for all! Zoe


so glad you managed a good night's rest. Will continue to pray for you and that your husband has a peaceful leaving with no pain!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's Monday morning.. I've only read up to page 9 of this weeks KTP, I will catch up.. I think I've only to read 40 more pages, :roll: :lol:
> But that won't be this morning.. it has been a very busy few days for me. When I am worried and I really need to pray, I find that if I can be outside doing something productive the prayers just flow and the stress of worry and concern ease.. well at least I get my emotions under control. If I sit and try to knit.. or be on the computer I get lost, my head clouds up and headaches begin. Ben is better, far from being out of the woods by any means, but he is going to go back to work tomorrow.. since he has a desk type job the doctors say it may be better for him to have something to focus on.
> I have been very busy, have brought the table and chairs back up to the deck, a new umbrella.. hmmmm I think I've already posted this.. sorry. :roll: Craft strikes again!!!!
> Yesterday I planted a few flowers around the garden.. it's odd to see bean plants popping up from last years garden. I am allowing them to grow just to see if they will produce any bean pods!
> ...


Marianne....keeping you in prayers as always. Please, please don't overwork and make your self sick. Hope you soon can have a peaceful mind.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


Nice bowl.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Doodle! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party! We love to expand our family and I look forwards to getting to know you more, but that can come for me when last things are done here.
> Thank you for your prayers of support for me and my husband.
> John is resting comfortably. His body is peaceful and comfortable. He had a good night. I did too, and slept very well, thanks to everyone of my KTP family for the prayers of love and support. God has answered them and will continue to grant me peace and serenity in my heart and soul.
> Hugs of love and blessings for all! Zoe


Right back at you, your strength is a testimony of how the spirit is within you and working. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> It's Monday morning.. I've only read up to page 9 of this weeks KTP, I will catch up.. I think I've only to read 40 more pages, :roll: :lol:
> But that won't be this morning.. it has been a very busy few days for me. When I am worried and I really need to pray, I find that if I can be outside doing something productive the prayers just flow and the stress of worry and concern ease.. well at least I get my emotions under control. If I sit and try to knit.. or be on the computer I get lost, my head clouds up and headaches begin. Ben is better, far from being out of the woods by any means, but he is going to go back to work tomorrow.. since he has a desk type job the doctors say it may be better for him to have something to focus on.
> I have been very busy, have brought the table and chairs back up to the deck, a new umbrella.. hmmmm I think I've already posted this.. sorry. :roll: Craft strikes again!!!!
> Yesterday I planted a few flowers around the garden.. it's odd to see bean plants popping up from last years garden. I am allowing them to grow just to see if they will produce any bean pods!
> ...


I understand what you are saying, prayers are going up now. You too are one of my heroes, 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Amazingly last nights sunset was almost a wonderful however I was sitting in the hot tub and was not getting out.


LOL LOL you go girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.

Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi all! I've been off line for 10 days since our computer went on the blink and I think I've got withdrawal symptoms! :lol: DS was sorting it so we just had to wait until he had the time to get to it. Anyhow it's back and working again and I've got an awful lot of reading to do! Get back to you soon as.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


Thanks for keeping us in the loop- no wonder Marianne did not pick up when I tried to Skype her yesterday. Will be more diligent in naming Ben in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi all! I've been off line for 10 days since our computer went on the blink and I think I've got withdrawal symptoms! :lol: DS was sorting it so we just had to wait until he had the time to get to it. Anyhow it's back and working again and I've got an awful lot of reading to do! Get back to you soon as.


we have been wondering what was 'keeping' you! thought it might have been the wedding, but I think that is for June- have you reached the 'sylph' like figure you wanted?
As always we have been chatting away!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


Praying now. Thanks Gwen, you are a true sister /friend to her. I know God put you two together.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> you can always send some rain our way if you get too much.
> 
> sam


I wish I could! We got sooo much rain overnight the fields around us are flooding and our yard is starting to flood. It is still raining this morning morningand radar looks like it will stop soonfor a little bit and then another big system comes through.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


love your fruit bowl. and the little bull dogs.Stained glass holds up well, it is surprisingly strong if done properly.

Stained glass is so much fun, but you need a place where you can keep track of the glass chips. I enjoyed doing it so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Windy and wet here- severe weather warning posted for thunder storms, and cold temperatures with snow in the South Island.
Must head back to bed- rising 1-30 am, Tuesday.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> A friend just posted this link on facebook: http://www.flixxy.com/the-incredible-power-of-concentration-miyoko-shida.htm#.UaEuN5xv_5_ It's about 8 minutes long, but well worth the time IMHO.


wow....that takes tremendous patience....and a steady hand!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful- so now you have learnt a lesson, learnt how to keep a copy of them and got the workshop as well.
> That was great of Admin to spend the time retrieving it for you.


Yes - admin when over and above what they usually do - it speaks of their thoughts on the workshops.

I have my copies saved and also one of the other girls has them too. rookie suggested putting them on another drive and I am looking into it. I have a new mac and it has huge amounts of room so for now it is okay.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Tummy problems that require a close bathroom are a real nuisance. Is the throat feeling better? YOu haven't mentioned it in the last couple of days. Hope you get to go to Sam's Club.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Throat is not as bad as it is the first few days,they seem to be the worst for that or maybe I am just getting more used to it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I was going to PM you but I wanted to let all your friends know right away that your wonderful workshop is now available again!!
> 
> I did know, that knowing you, you would do your best to make me feel better about it. your support has been so great -
> 
> ...


OMG......LOVE this one! I am fascinated by the Iditarod.....and this evokes scenes of that! You are SO talented!
carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My daughter Elishia took this. A baby grass hopper landed on her hand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we have been wondering what was 'keeping' you! thought it might have been the wedding, but I think that is for June- have you reached the 'sylph' like figure you wanted?
> As always we have been chatting away!


You certainly have! I'm on page 13 now, so I'm getting there, but I may have to abandon last week's KTP.
The wedding is on Friday (31st) so keeping our fingers crossed for good weather, but the forecast doesn't look too great.  I will post photos afterwards - must get one of Luke in his Highland Dress.....kilt, sporran, shirt, waistcoat and silver cravat!! He has been at 2 weddings already this month and he just looked gorgeous - not that I am in any way biased. :roll: :lol: 
I've managed to lose about 17lbs so I'm happy with that, although I'm going to continue to lose weight after the wedding.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Well we got our promised frost last night! DH covered the tomatoes and my asiatic lilies- everything else had to take its chances - I don;t have enough old sheets to cover my entire garden. At least we didn't get the 3 feet of SNOW they got in northern NY on Whiteface mountain - I understand that the ski areas up there are open for a few days. And we are to be 90 degrees by Friday - wow, talk about extremes! Gotta go see if everything survived the night. Love and prayers - my new notebook is going to fill up fast. Paula


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Spring is finally here. The Royal locust is in full bloom. If I did it right, here is how it looks. Sadly, I can't share the heavenly fragrance. Prayers for all and glad to be a part of this neat tea party. Joyce


Beautiful! trying to imagine the fragrance!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie just came running into the room and said I had to go outside right away. OH MY LORDY the sky is illuminated the most wonderful shade of red and there is a rainbow as well. What a wonderful sight to see at the end of the day. Will post a photo of the rainbow if it turned out.


Neat-O! Unusual sight, it looks like.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Shirley and Darowil love your stained glass! I would like to take a class in this when this phase of my life is past me. Im figuring a clear head and steady hands are required lol! 

Marianne, Pammie, Zoe snd Dreamweaverr you and your loved ones are all in my prayers. I have a ferling i forgot to mention someone, please know its not intentional intentionalyou are all in my prayers, craft is a constant companion these days. 

Breakfast seems to be staying with me todsydo off to get ready to go shopping. I need to get out of the house and move around. Hope everyone has a good day/evening. Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> You certainly have! I'm on page 13 now, so I'm getting there, but I may have to abandon last week's KTP.
> The wedding is on Friday (31st) so keeping our fingers crossed for good weather, but the forecast doesn't look too great.  I will post photos afterwards - must get one of Luke in his Highland Dress.....kilt, sporran, shirt, waistcoat and silver cravat!! He has been at 2 weddings already this month and he just looked gorgeous - not that I am in any way biased. :roll: :lol:
> I've managed to lose about 17lbs so I'm happy with that, although I'm going to continue to lose weight after the wedding.


My goodness you ARE doing well! sorry about the weather- just has not been good so far this year for you! Looking forward to seeing the little fellow all resplendent!
Must do as I said and hit the hay, again!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> You certainly have! I'm on page 13 now, so I'm getting there, but I may have to abandon last week's KTP.
> The wedding is on Friday (31st) so keeping our fingers crossed for good weather, but the forecast doesn't look too great.  I will post photos afterwards - must get one of Luke in his Highland Dress.....kilt, sporran, shirt, waistcoat and silver cravat!! He has been at 2 weddings already this month and he just looked gorgeous - not that I am in any way biased. :roll: :lol:
> I've managed to lose about 17lbs so I'm happy with that, although I'm going to continue to lose weight after the wedding.


Welcomeback Kate! Take your time catching up upwe arent going anywhere.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all. I just received some disturbing news and I'm hoping you will consider sending prayers up for my first cousin. She has dealt with a varity of health problems over the years but was dealing with arthritis in her knees/back when she started having very odd/severe symptoms a few months ago. It has now been determined that she has 10 ulcers (10 - really? Didn't think that was even possible) AND rectal cancer. No organs are involved, at this point, but there are two suspicious lymph nodes. Please, please, if you can find it in your heart to say a few prayers for my cousin, Alice, I would be forever in your debt. Treatment for the cancer will be some sort of chemo/radiation combination and I'm not sure what will be done with the ulcers, as of right now.
> 
> Thank you, in advance, so very much!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXO to you all!


Prayers and heart-felt wishes are winging up immediately, for you and Alice. Are the ulcers all in one spot or scattered? Yesterday my brother was diagnosed with one ulcer. He's lost quite a bit of blood, but I think he will recover well enough. With an adjusted diet he might even lose some weight (not a bad thing at all!). From what my SIL says, they believe they can treat it "easily"...with a good prognosis. He missed our family gathering, but is getting much needed help.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Zoe - thoughts are with you. Marianne, same with you and your son. 

Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.

Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.

Had to take this picture of some of the fur babies....ahhhhhh a dog's life. 
Suppose to reach 87 F today and it is beautiful. Also have included some pictures of the veggie garden & flowers. My hydragea and rose bush have never been so full. Oh yeah, and my truck I painted...LOL

Sorry to take up so much space but wanted to share.



Patches39 said:


> Praying now. Thanks Gwen, you are a true sister /friend to her. I know God put you two together.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All.....Greetings this Memorial Day. I was not able to get to the table at all yesterday...and now we are at 53 pages! I wonder how y'all can keep caught up? I'm only half-way to 53, and it will be more by the time I get close.
We had a nice family gathering last night. One glitch was that my brother had to go to the hospital, but they have diagnosed a bleeding ulcer in his stomach, and he is getting treatment. So that is a good thing. Hope everyone has a gentle day....I'll try to catch up...healing prayers to all in need, happy birthday wishes to all...celebrate life!
carol (IL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


I wish I was close so we could bomb your truck. I can see intarsia, fun fur, all sorts of wonderful yarns and designs. I would Love to do something like that with someone like you, Gwen. so much fun!

You are a free spirit Gwen and I applaud you. Good friend too. It was nice to meet you on skype the other night. I have been meaning to get back on but life seems to get in the way.

I am going for my swimming exercises over at the club house and then coffee with my friends. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Neat-O! Unusual sight, it looks like.


I havenever seen a rainbow that looks like this. My friend here said. it was her grandmother looking down on her letting her know she was watching over her. They had just buried her that afternoon.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Dear friend, know that while we are praying, remember that God made time, so what may look like it will take a long time, the healing spirit can work it out in a short, by order of God's time. Be blessed :-D


Thank you, dear Patches! Of course you are correct  My mom used to be the one to rally everyone together when someone was hurting or sick and there is this helpless feeling in the family now...don't know that I'm capable but I will try, if dear cousin wants me to.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Oh, cool! We have an Aldi here, so I'm gonna have to check and see if they carry it here in Hickory, North Carolina! I've never tried it, but I keep seeing all kinds of good recipes with it, so I'm awfully curious to see what it tastes like.


My nephew did his college internship in Hickory, North Carolina...working for the Crawdads baseball team  He wasn't there long enough for us to visit but he did bring a Crawdad baseball hat back for dear husband


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Doodle! Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party! We love to expand our family and I look forwards to getting to know you more, but that can come for me when last things are done here.
> Thank you for your prayers of support for me and my husband.
> John is resting comfortably. His body is peaceful and comfortable. He had a good night. I did too, and slept very well, thanks to everyone of my KTP family for the prayers of love and support. God has answered them and will continue to grant me peace and serenity in my heart and soul.
> Hugs of love and blessings for all! Zoe


Many more prayer so support and comfort for you. The peace will come. Know everyone is thinking of you. Would love to be there to bring you coffee, food whatever you need.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gwen; mushy stuff LOL LOL, true stuff. Love your dog friend, so strong wonderful.
And you know how I love flowers, there was a time when I had flowers, but can't do that anymore, and no one lives close enough to care for them. So I just look at KTP, pictures, thanks for sharing. :-D I do enjoy them.

Love the truck :shock:  great colors,LOL LOL


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The worst of this is over, and I ask that you pray for continued strength for me as I am about to turn the final page in this chapter. I would also request that you not ask me anything more at this time about this, or discuss it.
> Zoe :|


Dear Zoe - of course prayers of peace and understanding for you and comfort for your husband's final days will be said. This certainly is an unexpected turn of events but think it good for you two to come together and put an end to all the sadness and suffering of years past. We will all anxiously await your return to us and know we are all thinking and praying for you/your situation. You are amazing!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All.....Greetings this Memorial Day. I was not able to get to the table at all yesterday...and now we are at 53 pages! I wonder how y'all can keep caught up? I'm only half-way to 53, and it will be more by the time I get close.
> We had a nice family gathering last night. One glitch was that my brother had to go to the hospital, but they have diagnosed a bleeding ulcer in his stomach, and he is getting treatment. So that is a good thing. Hope everyone has a gentle day....I'll try to catch up...healing prayers to all in need, happy birthday wishes to all...celebrate life!
> carol (IL)


Prayers for you brother, :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Memorial Day to everyone in the states. Always a day my family honored because of my father being in the military. Now that he is gone I try and watch all the war movies they have on all weekend. He didn't like war but enjoyed the movies and we would hear stories of his time in the service. Plus the history is always amazing.
Cool day here, but that is usually how our summers start. 
Been trying to catch up with all the pages this morning so read them fast and feel a little out of it. But you are all like part of the family now and are wished all the best. 
My DH has some phone interviews this week coming up and alot of things out there open ended, so the prayers have been helping. I know I have been feeling a sense of peace and I am sure it is from your support.
Enjoy the day, the cookouts, the gardening, and of course the knitting.
All of you who dealing with the health issues my heart goes out to you. I agree there is a lot of power in this site.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Thank you, dear Patches! Of course you are correct  My mom used to be the one to rally everyone together when someone was hurting or sick and there is this helpless feeling in the family now...don't know that I'm capable but I will try, if dear cousin wants me to.


You can do it, remember " we got your back" . Right Sam, :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Be back later, but had to share. I finally finished a workshop!


very cute!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, love the pictures, your bushes are so far ahead of us, love the truck. Would be fun to be out tooling around in that. Load up the knitting girls and road trip is calling!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Spider, still praying for that perfect job, special made just for hubby.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> ROFL, those gnomes can be awfully surly, too! And I can vouch for the KnitPicks needles, I have several things from them, and they are all very well made and strong. I haven't tried darning needles from them, but their nickle plated circs are wonderful, and so are their nickle plated dpn sets in the sock sizes. They don't bend at all, even the smallest dpn. Hope you can get a new favorite if the old one doesn't turn up. Get more than one, when you find one, just in case. That's what I do! I'd lose my head sometimes if it weren't attatched! lol


Fairies and gnomes are certainly better than the Trolls we have had!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Time for celebrations and happiness as John was received into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern time. Serene and peaceful. The angels are singing another child of God has come home. I am singing praises of joy as well. When any of you sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic, John wanted everyone to know that his eyes have seen the glory and wants everyone to know that he is seeing what you will too one day. Got to go, thanks for the love and support and prayers from my virtual family. I will talk to you all when I can, but it might be a while now. Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Memorial Day! Bank Day! or just Monday! I hope everyone has a great day and an amazing week! Prayers lifted for those in need. May not be back until late Wednesday night or Thursday. I don't know about internet at the nursing home. Take care!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Time for celebrations and happiness as John was received into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern time. Serene and peaceful. The angels are singing another child of God has come home. I am singing praises of joy as well. When any of you sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic, John wanted everyone to know that his eyes have seen the glory and wants everyone to know that he is seeing what you will too one day. Got to go, thanks for the love and support and prayers from my virtual family. I will talk to you all when I can, but it might be a while now. Zoe


  praises going up, know that we are here for you when you are ready. Love your spirit, and I rejoice with you. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry I missed you last night K!!! I should have waited a bit!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well I ended up going to bed and got a good nights sleep for a change. Ready to tackle the day - hope yours was wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> You are never alone on KP! It is 7.30 am here, I am still in bed, but was using my ipad, catching up on what everyone had been saying while I slept!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


Patches39 said:


> praises going up, know that we are here for you when you are ready. Love your spirit, and I rejoice with you. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Prayers and heart-felt wishes are winging up immediately, for you and Alice. Are the ulcers all in one spot or scattered? Yesterday my brother was diagnosed with one ulcer. He's lost quite a bit of blood, but I think he will recover well enough. With an adjusted diet he might even lose some weight (not a bad thing at all!). From what my SIL says, they believe they can treat it "easily"...with a good prognosis. He missed our family gathering, but is getting much needed help.
> Carol (IL)


Thank you, Carol!!! Alice didn't tell me if the ulcers were all in the same area and I didn't think to ask...too stunned with her news to think clearly at the time. I'm was more worried about the cancer, to tell you the truth, but it seems to be localized. I just hate she has to go through this all again but that's the way life goes, I guess. Thank you and everyone for all the prayers. It is appreciated more than you know!!!!! XOXOXOXO


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thank you, dear Patches! Of course you are correct  My mom used to be the one to rally everyone together when someone was hurting or sick and there is this helpless feeling in the family now...don't know that I'm capable but I will try, if dear cousin wants me to.


HUGS for you.
I am sure you can do it. A friend told me once that the family only looks to those that can handle things like this. Sometimes we have to reach deep and ask "ok God what do I do now?" I always find strength in that statement, especially when I don't think can go on.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


LOVE the photos, Gwen! I think you should try to recreate your tatoo with the ball of yarn/needles/frog on the yellow door of your truck  It would give people something to talk about now wouldn't it?  Your flowers are beautiful!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


Oh Zoe, this is a rough time. Prayers for a peaceful ending and comfort for you. I'm glad the past has been put to rest and you will be parting with clear hearts.
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about all that Marianne's son is going through.
> In situations like these, the only thing we CAN do, is pray and leave it God's hands.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Throat is not as bad as it is the first few days,they seem to be the worst for that or maybe I am just getting more used to it.


So glad to hear it's better, if only a little.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, My prayers are with you. Take care of you too lest your fm kick in. I am glad you have a chance to be with your ex even if it is hard. I respect you for that.
> 
> Sam, here is a pic of my cactus in front yard. I got it about 20 years ago as just two pads! Think I paid 20 cents for them. We have cut it back mucho times lest it pierce the maillady.


Beautiful cactus! How long do the flowers last?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> that live under the bridge i suppose - the gnomes that is.
> 
> sam


I thought trolls lived under the bridge, and gnomes made homes in the garden. Does anyone know for sure?
carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to take up so much space but wanted to share.

:lol: :lol: [/quote]

Your fur-babies look as if they 'rule the roost'...and if they'e like my cat, we're just their STAFF!
Love the pictures of your garden...flowers and veggies. Living in an apartment, gardens and fresh vegetables are only a fond memory! Used to have a huge one in the country when the children were growing up.
I have to say your fun truck is a reflection of your fun personality! No one can say they didn't see you coming!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Prayers for you brother, :thumbup:


And I will add my prayers, also. ANd for comfort for you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Happy Memorial Day to everyone in the states. Always a day my family honored because of my father being in the military. Now that he is gone I try and watch all the war movies they have on all weekend. He didn't like war but enjoyed the movies and we would hear stories of his time in the service. Plus the history is always amazing.
> Cool day here, but that is usually how our summers start.
> Been trying to catch up with all the pages this morning so read them fast and feel a little out of it. But you are all like part of the family now and are wished all the best.
> My DH has some phone interviews this week coming up and alot of things out there open ended, so the prayers have been helping. I know I have been feeling a sense of peace and I am sure it is from your support.
> ...


I continue to keep you and your husband in my prayers!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> HUGS for you.
> I am sure you can do it. A friend told me once that the family only looks to those that can handle things like this. Sometimes we have to reach deep and ask "ok God what do I do now?" I always find strength in that statement, especially when I don't think can go on.


Wise words, indeed, Caren. Thank you. I'm sure we will all work together to help out Alice however she needs/wants us to.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Time for celebrations and happiness as John was received into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern time. Serene and peaceful. The angels are singing another child of God has come home. I am singing praises of joy as well. When any of you sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic, John wanted everyone to know that his eyes have seen the glory and wants everyone to know that he is seeing what you will too one day. Got to go, thanks for the love and support and prayers from my virtual family. I will talk to you all when I can, but it might be a while now. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers for you Zoe. We are all here for you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> great cactus sassafras - how does one trim back a cactus? CAREFULLY!!!
> 
> sam


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. My daughter and I had a laugh while watching the evening news last night, so thought I'd share it with you. Some of you may remember that a few years ago there was a quarter minted that had a red poppy in the center. It was for remembrance day. At the time a few crazy people thought there were teenie tiny cameras in those poppies so that the government could check up on us. Yeah right!! 
Now there is something new on the go. Apparently some people have been calling the Bank of Canada, asking if the new polymer bills were infused with a maple smell, because when they rubbed them, the money smelled like maple. Of course the gov't denied it as ridiculous. 
However, couldn't you just imagine a scene: A clerk takes money from a customer and wonders if it is real or counterfeit. Scratch, scratch, sniff, sniff, mmm a maple smell. Yes it is real.
I can imagine all business across Canada would slow down as customers scratched and sniffed their money before buying their morning coffee. 
And we wouldn't need air fresheners any more. Just put a few bills around the room, and let the maple smell fill the air. Ok, this is getting ridiculous! 
Canada would be the laughing stock in the world as the first country with scratch and sniff money! However, the tourists might come in droves--not to see the Rockies, not to see Niagara Falls, not to visit Gros Morne National park, but to smell our money!!
So, to my fellow Canadians and to those from other countries who want to visit our fair shores, don't bother smelling the money (I did last night lol). You won't smell a maple smell---or at least you shouldn't---but, if you do, let me know.(grin) Jinny.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> LOVE the photos, Gwen! I think you should try to recreate your tatoo with the ball of yarn/needles/frog on the yellow door of your truck  It would give people something to talk about now wouldn't it?  Your flowers are beautiful!!!


Excellent idea!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, too punny. I think blooms last about a month. The bees love them. My friend, Gloria, said she would show me how to cook the seed pods. I haven't done it myself.

Zoe, rest and be very good to yourself. I am a hospice volunteer and know how much giving the gift of being with the dying takes out of a loved one. Time to replenish. You soldiered well, be proud of yourself.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Zoe, my deepest sympathies. Please take care of yourself at this stressful time. May God wrap you in His loving arms and comfort you. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider, how is dear husband doing? Anything yet on the job front???

Marianne, holding Ben and your whole family in prayer. We will miss you but will give you happy, virtual hugs when you return and will channel them all through Gwen to give you a "real" hug from us all 

Zoe, I'm so happy you are so at peace now and that you were with your husband in his final days. Yes, lots to do for the next little while but I know you will handle it well and will be back with us shortly.

Dear husband has been running the rented stump grinder for the past two hours. I think he has a greater appreciation now and knows why the man he hired to trim our trees charges so much to remove stumps - lol. It is all quiet in the neighborhood again (thank goodness) and he has left to return the stump grinder. 

I finished the peaceful pastels afghan (really yellow one) and have started another one, this time with one strand of Bernat Baby Sport in white and one strand of "Bernat Baby Sport" in "tiny tulips" (pink, orange, white, lime green). Looks good so far. That makes this #3 of the 4 afghans I need for dear son's friends who are having babies within the next few months. I did get to Walmart yesterday and purchsed a 3mm plain yoga mat for $7.97 to use as my blocking mat. I'm excited now to hide the ends of yarn from the Verde Al Sol shawl, get it wet and pin it down on the mat to dry. I hope to get that accomplished today. No spending time outside again as it is very overcast and downright cold. The street was wet this morning and is still wet where the trees hang over the street - ugh! 

Has anyone come across any cute free patterns lately? You know how I love the freebies  I am getting better, you have to admit - I have purchased a few patterns from Ravelry and the like. I feel like a detective, searching for free patterns and finding that perfect one where I think I can understand the directions and stitch it up  

I laughed when I read about the Canadian money, Dintoo. We have friends that come to visit us from Thunder Bay, Ontario. She showed us the "new money" when she and her husband visited us in April. She said how it sticks together, because it is plastic and static electricity builds up and how she has to be very careful to check to make sure she's not giving someone more money than intended. Also the vending machines don't like the new money either but they are being retro-fitted to be able to accept it, albeit slowly. Sounds like lots of bother and trouble that wasn't thought through all the way. Our neighbor would probably fit right into that conspiracy way of thinking about the tiny cameras in the coins with the poppies on them - lol. Nice man but a little "out there." 

Time to work on the Amish Puzzle Ball. I have one "ring" done...two more to go. I think I have already overstuffed the wedges in the first ring...don't see how the second and third ring will fit over, once they are stuffed too. Might be some "frogging" in my future...good thing the project is relatively small.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, I am holding you and Ben close in my heart, sending healing to you.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

And here I thought we Americans had the sole franchise on crazies. A friend( Not too tightly wound) told me she would never have an Iphone because they have spy cameras in them and the gavernment was keeping tabs on us. LOL


Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone. My daughter and I had a laugh while watching the evening news last night, so thought I'd share it with you. Some of you may remember that a few years ago there was a quarter minted that had a red poppy in the center. It was for remembrance day. At the time a few crazy people thought there were teenie tiny cameras in those poppies so that the government could check up on us. Yeah right!!
> Now there is something new on the go. Apparently some people have been calling the Bank of Canada, asking if the new polymer bills were infused with a maple smell, because when they rubbed them, the money smelled like maple. Of course the gov't denied it as ridiculous.
> However, couldn't you just imagine a scene: A clerk takes money from a customer and wonders if it is real or counterfeit. Scratch, scratch, sniff, sniff, mmm a maple smell. Yes it is real.
> I can imagine all business across Canada would slow down as customers scratched and sniffed their money before buying their morning coffee.
> ...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


Thank you, Gwen, for letting us know about Ben and Marianne. Sending love and strength and healing energy for the whole family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


Wonderful pictures Gwen - love your truck!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Zoe. you are in my prayers. Sending you calm strength and acceptance.
Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Darowil this is great! I love the design and the colors!!!!!!!!


darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I love the Maia story!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could have seen her visiting with the rabbits!!!!!!!!!


dollyclaire said:


> Well it is a typical Bank Holiday weather here, cold wet and windy!
> Ugh how can the temperature change so quickly from day to day. We have had a lovely couple of days with warm sunshine and now back to rain. Oh well I suppose things would not be so green her if we did not have the rain and we are fortunate in comparison to other parts of the world. I guess the summer clothes will stay in the wardrobe for another day.
> The rabbits staying with me are doing very well. I have been out searching for dandelion leaves for them as they just adore them.
> I have had to get help with the garden so Robert comes to cut the grass and do some tidying and strimming. He has a couple of men working for him and they have fairly made a difference in the garden. Robert brings his dog Maia with him, she is a lovely German shepherd. She likes to come in the house for a drink of water, a biscuit and of course some petting. She was here yesterday, the first since the rabbits came to stay. Well if you could have seen her face, it was so comical, she just did not know what they were and was making funny noises to them as if she was asking them what they were. When she went into the sittingroom she was most put out that there was a dog bed sitting there, I had not put it away after my doggy visitors left, she was all over it sniffing away. After her biscuit she proceeded to try and get in the bed which was a very small one so she did look funny and when I laughed at her antics she did look as though she was offended at me!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Keeping Zoe, Betty, Pammie and Marianne in my thoughts at this time. {{{hugs}}} to you all.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Now that is a boy thing for sure Caren!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> WOW!! very nice. I'm afraid the grandsons would be challenging each other to see who could get the closest with out getting pricked.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad to see you back Kate!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> Hi all! I've been off line for 10 days since our computer went on the blink and I think I've got withdrawal symptoms! :lol: DS was sorting it so we just had to wait until he had the time to get to it. Anyhow it's back and working again and I've got an awful lot of reading to do! Get back to you soon as.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Darowil - great stained glass bowl. I tried my hand at that too, many years ago. LOVED it but no room and not enough funds for everything I wanted/needed to pursue that hobby...lovely job!!! I admire your many talents


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dearest Marianne, You and Ben and the rest of your family are in my thoughts as always- I hope you find the peace and strength you need in your gardening. luv-AZ


Marianne818 said:


> It's Monday morning.. I've only read up to page 9 of this weeks KTP, I will catch up.. I think I've only to read 40 more pages, :roll: :lol:
> But that won't be this morning.. it has been a very busy few days for me. When I am worried and I really need to pray, I find that if I can be outside doing something productive the prayers just flow and the stress of worry and concern ease.. well at least I get my emotions under control. If I sit and try to knit.. or be on the computer I get lost, my head clouds up and headaches begin. Ben is better, far from being out of the woods by any means, but he is going to go back to work tomorrow.. since he has a desk type job the doctors say it may be better for him to have something to focus on.
> I have been very busy, have brought the table and chairs back up to the deck, a new umbrella.. hmmmm I think I've already posted this.. sorry. :roll: Craft strikes again!!!!
> Yesterday I planted a few flowers around the garden.. it's odd to see bean plants popping up from last years garden. I am allowing them to grow just to see if they will produce any bean pods!
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

God has been merciful. nice to know it was so peaceful.



5mmdpns said:


> Time for celebrations and happiness as John was received into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern time. Serene and peaceful. The angels are singing another child of God has come home. I am singing praises of joy as well. When any of you sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic, John wanted everyone to know that his eyes have seen the glory and wants everyone to know that he is seeing what you will too one day. Got to go, thanks for the love and support and prayers from my virtual family. I will talk to you all when I can, but it might be a while now. Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So glad to see you back Kate!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, it's good to be on here again. :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Heard about those 100 dollar bills on the radio this morning.



Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone. My daughter and I had a laugh while watching the evening news last night, so thought I'd share it with you. Some of you may remember that a few years ago there was a quarter minted that had a red poppy in the center. It was for remembrance day. At the time a few crazy people thought there were teenie tiny cameras in those poppies so that the government could check up on us. Yeah right!!
> Now there is something new on the go. Apparently some people have been calling the Bank of Canada, asking if the new polymer bills were infused with a maple smell, because when they rubbed them, the money smelled like maple. Of course the gov't denied it as ridiculous.
> However, couldn't you just imagine a scene: A clerk takes money from a customer and wonders if it is real or counterfeit. Scratch, scratch, sniff, sniff, mmm a maple smell. Yes it is real.
> I can imagine all business across Canada would slow down as customers scratched and sniffed their money before buying their morning coffee.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful day Pup!!!!


Pup lover said:


> Shirley and Darowil love your stained glass! I would like to take a class in this when this phase of my life is past me. Im figuring a clear head and steady hands are required lol!
> 
> Marianne, Pammie, Zoe snd Dreamweaverr you and your loved ones are all in my prayers. I have a ferling i forgot to mention someone, please know its not intentional intentionalyou are all in my prayers, craft is a constant companion these days.
> 
> Breakfast seems to be staying with me todsydo off to get ready to go shopping. I need to get out of the house and move around. Hope everyone has a good day/evening. Prayers and hugs to all


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Zoe, I'm grateful for your sake and his that John's passing was peaceful, and I am in awe of the strength you found for reconciliation and forgiveness. May John rest in peace, and may you live in peace now that this chapter has closed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I was going to PM you but I wanted to let all your friends know right away that your wonderful workshop is now available again!!
> 
> I did know, that knowing you, you would do your best to make me feel better about it. your support has been so great -
> 
> ...


Oh my, Shirley, your work just keeps getting better and better! Do you still have all these quilts and hangings in your home?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking of you Zoe -luv-AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Time for celebrations and happiness as John was received into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern time. Serene and peaceful. The angels are singing another child of God has come home.  I am singing praises of joy as well. When any of you sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic, John wanted everyone to know that his eyes have seen the glory and wants everyone to know that he is seeing what you will too one day. Got to go, thanks for the love and support and prayers from my virtual family. I will talk to you all when I can, but it might be a while now. Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Zoe, so sorry for your loss. Now it is time to take care of yourself.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Zoe, I'm grateful for your sake and his that John's passing was peaceful, and I am in awe of the strength you found for reconciliation and forgiveness. May John rest in peace, and may you live in peace now that this chapter has closed.


KatyNora said it for me, too. We're all here for you, always.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne, I'm holding you close in my heart today. Prayers for Ben, and for you. You are so strong, but don't be afraid to lean on people who love you.
Ann


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Zoe, you continue to be in my prayers, along with those others who need God's miracle touch. I sat beside my husband 11 years ago as he made the same journey as your husband. It's not easy for you, but I'm sure you can take comfort in the fact that he is at rest now. I'm praying for continuing strength for you. Jinny


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sugarsugar, your work is lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone. My daughter and I had a laugh while watching the evening news last night, so thought I'd share it with you. Some of you may remember that a few years ago there was a quarter minted that had a red poppy in the center. It was for remembrance day. At the time a few crazy people thought there were teenie tiny cameras in those poppies so that the government could check up on us. Yeah right!!
> Now there is something new on the go. Apparently some people have been calling the Bank of Canada, asking if the new polymer bills were infused with a maple smell, because when they rubbed them, the money smelled like maple. Of course the gov't denied it as ridiculous.
> However, couldn't you just imagine a scene: A clerk takes money from a customer and wonders if it is real or counterfeit. Scratch, scratch, sniff, sniff, mmm a maple smell. Yes it is real.
> I can imagine all business across Canada would slow down as customers scratched and sniffed their money before buying their morning coffee.
> ...


Love it! we built the Canada arm that went into space, so who knows, maybe we can start a world wide scented money movement -grin!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Marianne I am sending a ton of hugs and prayers for you and Ben. Don't forget to take care of yourself. 

Gigi


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to pray or to knit bulldog?

sam



Bulldog said:


> Doodledaddy said:
> Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.
> 
> Doodledaddy, not to worry. We all appreciate prayer. Good to have another man at the table. Wish my DH would do it. I think it would be so good for him.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone. My daughter and I had a laugh while watching the evening news last night, so thought I'd share it with you. Some of you may remember that a few years ago there was a quarter minted that had a red poppy in the center. It was for remembrance day. At the time a few crazy people thought there were teenie tiny cameras in those poppies so that the government could check up on us. Yeah right!!
> Now there is something new on the go. Apparently some people have been calling the Bank of Canada, asking if the new polymer bills were infused with a maple smell, because when they rubbed them, the money smelled like maple. Of course the gov't denied it as ridiculous.
> However, couldn't you just imagine a scene: A clerk takes money from a customer and wonders if it is real or counterfeit. Scratch, scratch, sniff, sniff, mmm a maple smell. Yes it is real.
> I can imagine all business across Canada would slow down as customers scratched and sniffed their money before buying their morning coffee.
> ...


Those people who thought there were cameras in the red poppies must have relatives here in Virginia. A couple of people in our apartment building over the last few years have been concerned about the residents living on the floor above them spying on them through the heating/air conditioning vent in their ceiling. At first, I almost laughed thinking they were joking. They weren't...they were deadly serious!! Almost as bad as the woman who canceled her cable tv service because the government was spying on her through her tv. LOL!!
And no...I really don't live in a looney bin. It just seems like it sometimes!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cool day - rainy and damp - i turned the heat on when i came back from heidi's - took a two hour nap - have a load of towels in the dryer and another load in the washer. a load of t-shirts and i'm done. think maybe the t-shirts will wait until tomorrow.

the weatherman called for rain tomorrow - not today - but then it usually rains a little on memorial day. good we had our cookout saturday.

the children have three more days of school and then are out for the summer. i will need to get my even temperment pills out. lol 

heidi is having not tingling - itch - tickle - nada - where oh where is little bentley? lol

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Zoe, I'm sorry but can't fail to say, Praise God from whom all blessings flow. 

As the black folks around here say, Thank you, Jesus.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


Nice to know it is warm where you are- we are in the middle of winter's first blast. Good to see the photos.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what church would that be darowil - the church of england?

sam



darowil said:


> Well I don't think I've been here since Saturday morning and it is now Monday afternoon- almost evening.
> Saturday we had a wedding- really enjoyable. Two of the church families so most guests came from the church. This meant that Sunday morning it seemd that every second person I saw had been at the wedding the day before.
> Sunday was a major event for the church- 175 years since the first service in the church. And as this was 13 months after the beginning of the colony it is also significant for the history of our state. Haven't been able to work out how many older buildings there are still remaining but it is certainly the oldest church in the state, and the oldest building still being used for its orginal intention.
> One of our congregation is an historian and 25 years ago he wrote a history of the church, and has updated it for the 175th and this was launched yesterday. I had a quick look at it last night and it looks like an interesting read- both becuase of our relationship with the church but alsi becuase of hte way Brian has written it.
> I had an allnighter last night. David is in Melbourne having left 6.15 this morning- and at 6.05 I finished the wrapghan I was doing for his mother. I then quickly sewed up the sleeve seams of the BSJ and put on one button- I sent some yarn and the rest of the buttons! And sorry no photos- I would have liked to take one for my own records but as you tell I had no spare time. Had a few hours sleep after he left but might have an earlish night tonight. Not sure I will get to catch up much here- been spending all my spare time on the wrapghan and so now have things I need to do- some by tomorrow morning!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well we do have cousins in Barrhead, nr Paisley. I love your part of the country.


Barrhead's only about 45 minutes away from me and I have friends and an aunt and uncle who live there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


Lovely bowl, Darowil. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see more pictures in our future.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Looks like we are off to the garden centre again for more things for the garden, So I will wish you all a very happy Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a beautiful bowl darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having the same kind of day dollyclaire - and soup does sound good.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> Well it is a typical Bank Holiday weather here, cold wet and windy!
> Ugh how can the temperature change so quickly from day to day. We have had a lovely couple of days with warm sunshine and now back to rain. Oh well I suppose things would not be so green her if we did not have the rain and we are fortunate in comparison to other parts of the world. I guess the summer clothes will stay in the wardrobe for another day.
> The rabbits staying with me are doing very well. I have been out searching for dandelion leaves for them as they just adore them.
> I have had to get help with the garden so Robert comes to cut the grass and do some tidying and strimming. He has a couple of men working for him and they have fairly made a difference in the garden. Robert brings his dog Maia with him, she is a lovely German shepherd. She likes to come in the house for a drink of water, a biscuit and of course some petting. She was here yesterday, the first since the rabbits came to stay. Well if you could have seen her face, it was so comical, she just did not know what they were and was making funny noises to them as if she was asking them what they were. When she went into the sittingroom she was most put out that there was a dog bed sitting there, I had not put it away after my doggy visitors left, she was all over it sniffing away. After her biscuit she proceeded to try and get in the bed which was a very small one so she did look funny and when I laughed at her antics she did look as though she was offended at me!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Phew, caught up at last....now to look back at last week's - wish me luck! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you bet - the troll under the bridge in seattle has a volkswagon in his hand.

sam



jknappva said:


> The 'under the bridge' trolls are the ones you really have to watch out for!!! LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what sassafras said - guess i should have known that. lol

sam



jknappva said:


> Sam, I would imagine "very carefully"!!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mountains of positive healing energy winging its way to bed - with all the prayers from this group winging their way into the ether - i'm looking for another miracle.

sam

soothing energy to you marianne - and hugs galore.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good to have you back kate. how is that precious little boy.

sam



KateB said:


> Hi all! I've been off line for 10 days since our computer went on the blink and I think I've got withdrawal symptoms! :lol: DS was sorting it so we just had to wait until he had the time to get to it. Anyhow it's back and working again and I've got an awful lot of reading to do! Get back to you soon as.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - what is your new avatar of?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for keeping us in the loop- no wonder Marianne did not pick up when I tried to Skype her yesterday. Will be more diligent in naming Ben in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know how much rain we got - hope for more - it was so dry - gary said we need an inch a week for a good growing season.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I wish I could! We got sooo much rain overnight the fields around us are flooding and our yard is starting to flood. It is still raining this morning morningand radar looks like it will stop soonfor a little bit and then another big system comes through.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a little grasshopper.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> My daughter Elishia took this. A baby grass hopper landed on her hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope everything survived grandmapaula - we had frost warning the other night but don't think it got quite that cold. our tomatoes are right up against the foundation of the house so think the heat from the foundation kept them warm.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Good morning everyone. Well we got our promised frost last night! DH covered the tomatoes and my asiatic lilies- everything else had to take its chances - I don;t have enough old sheets to cover my entire garden. At least we didn't get the 3 feet of SNOW they got in northern NY on Whiteface mountain - I understand that the ski areas up there are open for a few days. And we are to be 90 degrees by Friday - wow, talk about extremes! Gotta go see if everything survived the night. Love and prayers - my new notebook is going to fill up fast. Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful pictures gwen - ah - a dog's life - lay around - get fed - treats - we should be so lucky. lol

the truck is too much gwen - sure wouldn't miss you coming down the road.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where do they come up with these names. the tiger's triplea team is in toledo - the mud hens.

sam



gottastch said:


> My nephew did his college internship in Hickory, North Carolina...working for the Crawdads baseball team  He wasn't there long enough for us to visit but he did bring a Crawdad baseball hat back for dear husband


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you betcha'

sam



Patches39 said:


> You can do it, remember " we got your back" . Right Sam, :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we'll be thinking about you pammie - sending you tons of healing energy to you and yours.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Happy Memorial Day! Bank Day! or just Monday! I hope everyone has a great day and an amazing week! Prayers lifted for those in need. May not be back until late Wednesday night or Thursday. I don't know about internet at the nursing home. Take care!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know kathy - i was thinking the same thing - the yarn, needles and frog - a definite mean machine. lol

sam



gottastch said:


> LOVE the photos, Gwen! I think you should try to recreate your tatoo with the ball of yarn/needles/frog on the yellow door of your truck  It would give people something to talk about now wouldn't it?  Your flowers are beautiful!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could be right - at least that is wear the billy goats gruff found them -

sam



cmaliza said:


> I thought trolls lived under the bridge, and gnomes made homes in the garden. Does anyone know for sure?
> carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny dintoo - smelly money - what i find really funny is the cameras in the poppies. really now!

sam



Dintoo said:


> Good afternoon everyone. My daughter and I had a laugh while watching the evening news last night, so thought I'd share it with you. Some of you may remember that a few years ago there was a quarter minted that had a red poppy in the center. It was for remembrance day. At the time a few crazy people thought there were teenie tiny cameras in those poppies so that the government could check up on us. Yeah right!!
> Now there is something new on the go. Apparently some people have been calling the Bank of Canada, asking if the new polymer bills were infused with a maple smell, because when they rubbed them, the money smelled like maple. Of course the gov't denied it as ridiculous.
> However, couldn't you just imagine a scene: A clerk takes money from a customer and wonders if it is real or counterfeit. Scratch, scratch, sniff, sniff, mmm a maple smell. Yes it is real.
> I can imagine all business across Canada would slow down as customers scratched and sniffed their money before buying their morning coffee.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - have you visited "allfreeknitting.com" - they had lots of patterns - all free - i have been copying some of their shawl patterns.

anxious to see your swawl and it's blocked.

you should do what gary does - have a bonfire on top of the stump - it will eventually disappear with very little effort on anyone's part.

sam



gottastch said:


> Spider, how is dear husband doing? Anything yet on the job front???
> 
> Marianne, holding Ben and your whole family in prayer. We will miss you but will give you happy, virtual hugs when you return and will channel them all through Gwen to give you a "real" hug from us all
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I once took some stained glass lessons, wonderful plans which never came to anything other than this fruit bowl. Which as you can see holds things other than fuit as well as fruit sometimes! And my British Bulldogs given me by Vicky becuase my footy team are the Bulldogs and their colours are red white and blue. So while they may never be used for salt and pepper I love them.


pretty bowl!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from surrey. Another garden centre today and a load of compost and farmyard manure is now in the garden, along with some new ferns.
Have done catch up and instantly forgot what I've read, I blame the fibro fog. I will now go back and reread it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

arm into space?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Love it! we built the Canada arm that went into space, so who knows, maybe we can start a world wide scented money movement -grin!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone's crazy except thee and me and sometimes i wonder about thee.

sam



jknappva said:


> Those people who thought there were cameras in the red poppies must have relatives here in Virginia. A couple of people in our apartment building over the last few years have been concerned about the residents living on the floor above them spying on them through the heating/air conditioning vent in their ceiling. At first, I almost laughed thinking they were joking. They weren't...they were deadly serious!! Almost as bad as the woman who canceled her cable tv service because the government was spying on her through her tv. LOL!!
> And no...I really don't live in a looney bin. It just seems like it sometimes!
> JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Taking a break from the "great photo shoot". DH and I got the small travel trailer cleaned up and are in the process of taking pictures so we can get it sold. He is such a perfectionist that it may be a longggggggggggggg day. But at some point we will throw the steaks on the grill - baked potatoes and mushrooms on the side yummy!! The weather here is pretty perfect, mid 80's and the wind has turned into a breeze. I got the pieces of the baby kimono pinned out so I am really finally going to finish it!!! I frogged a baby blanket that I have been knitting - I probably had 10 inches which is a lot in this pattern- but there were so many mistakes that I just couldn't live with it anymore. I cast on for it again - and I am going to be VERY careful to work on it when I am rested and not distracted. It's not that the pattern is difficult - I am just too easily lost these days! It is in off white and will go in my "hope" chest when it's done. I did a similar pattern for DD's best friend last year and decided I better do another one to put away. The baby blanket is the KBB Baby Blanket on Ravelry.I'm making progress on the crocheted grannyghans for all the "grandkids" with my mom's squares - I will have 5 to make and the first one is nearly finished - I will be sure and post pictures this week. OK I am off to see what trouble I can make for a while!!!!!!!!!!! luv-AZ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did wonder how you expected that a mini you would behave.


No different from me I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> That is just over the water from me, you could just jump on the ferry and you would be here in 15 minutes !!! lol


I'll let you know next time we are visiting Scotland :thumbup:


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, my friends, I am finally caught up on the Tea Party and almost caught up on the laundry. The sheets and towels are done as are the underwear and other light colored clothes. Only the dark colors left and I am done for another week. With all our allergies I am unable to hang clothes on the line, deep sigh, so must use the dryer. The upside of that is I can get it all done in one day and be only mildly exhausted.

For all who are suffering I am keeping them in my prayers. 
To all that are celabrating I rejoice for you.
And for Sam, Heidi and family I pray for a safe landing for Bently.

Now I need a nap before I have to start supper.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> OUCH I do hope it doesn't take long before it feels better.


Managed to do some gardening today with my hand in a plastic bag, but writing, typing and knitting are proving a bit difficult.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


Thank you, Gwen, for sharing Ben's plight with us. He certainly has moved to the top of the prayer list. Marianne, too, and all of Ben's family & friends. 
These situations are so difficult, and so much is beyond our control. The heart just aches.
How old is Ben? 
Let us know if there is anything else we can do.
Carol (IL)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I thought trolls lived under the bridge, and gnomes made homes in the garden. Does anyone know for sure?
> carol (IL)


Gnomes are little people that live in the garden (they can live for a very long time) and they tidy up the garden. In mine they tell the slugs to go next door! They also make sure the pixies and the elves behave themselves.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


You left out Truman. Was he camera shy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - what is your new avatar of?
> 
> sam


It is a photo I took of Dirleton Castle, East Lothian, Scotland [east of Edinburgh] on a visit with my cousin Bill, back in 2011. I came home with quite a few photos of Castles, both in Scotland and Germany. google has quite a lot of information on the history of the Castle if you are interested!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish I was close so we could bomb your truck. I can see intarsia, fun fur, all sorts of wonderful yarns and designs. I would Love to do something like that with someone like you, Gwen. so much fun!
> 
> Now that would be a treat to see! A Designer1234- treated truck, with splashes of Gewnniepooh thrown in! That would certainly be a sight to behold! The truck has a good start - looks like a perfect
> canvas for some wild creativity! Are you driving it to Kni-a-palooza?
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I havenever seen a rainbow that looks like this. My friend here said. it was her grandmother looking down on her letting her know she was watching over her. They had just buried her that afternoon.


It very well could be....one never knows.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want to knit for a good cause - go here. this is close to katynora.

sam

http://therainforestsite.greatergood.com/clickToGive/trs/article/Knitters-Purl-One-For-Orphan-Fledglings034


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Prayers for you brother, :thumbup:


Thank you, Patches....as of last night things seemed to be getting better. My SIL left early this AM and we haven't heard from her yet today. Let's hope no news is good news.
Carol (IL)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - built in the 12th century. they built them to last back then.

sam

thanks myfanwy - have it googled.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a photo I took of Dirleton Castle, East Lothian, Scotland [east of Edinburgh] on a visit with my cousin Bill, back in 2011. I came home with quite a few photos of Castles, both in Scotland and Germany. google has quite a lot of information on the history of the Castle if you are interested!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Little bit of a thunderstorm now- at 8 am it is so gloomy I have had to turn the light back on. I am roasting the miniature butter nut pumpkins that I harvested a couple of days ago- I will need to find a source of manure before my next crop. Snow sweeping up the islands- won't reach us, but the Ski people will be happy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Finally made it to page 53, but as I predicted....you have moved on...to page 60. What a chase!
Gorgeous hydrangeas, Gwen. Love them! Our barely have any buds showing. It has just been so cold and chilly. Today is grey, chilly (about 55 degrees). In a couple of days it is supposed to be in the high 80s. yo-yo! yo-yo!
Let me get back to the pages heehee


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Personally, I do try to respect the fact that some of our party goers may be Jewish and some possibly Buddhist- and not be too overtly Christian, but of course an awful lot of us are Christian, at least in upbringing- that is MHO. At one point religious discussion was verboten on the KP, but I believe this has been rethought. We do try to avoid the contentious. You are welcome to get any niggle off your chest- we are good listeners- no idea how long you have been dropping in on Sam's table, but brilliant to have another man around!


Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.

I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.

I do always in life try to do the right thing and to behave in a way that is respectful of others. I respect and admire the obvious belief of many of you here and would not wish to change it. Your faith is obviously a very important part of who you are. I cannot share that faith, but I hope I may continue to share your friendship and companionship.

I am sorry if this is not entirely within the spirit of the tea party, but Julie's posting gave me courage to express what is truly in my heart.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I will add my prayers, also. ANd for comfort for you.
> JuneK


Thank you, JuneK. All appreciated.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Prayers for you Zoe. We are all here for you.


ditto...I'm sure you are more at peace since past issues were resolved. So glad you were able to do that.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugarsugar wrote:
What are you using to learn this technique? I have promised Shirley that I will teach this- but need to learn it first! This isn't til next year sometime so I have plenty of time, but would be a good idea to do it a few times so I really know what I am doing! I'm sure it won't be that difficult and I suspect easier than on magic loop. (two at a time that is not magic loop. I have been doing that for a few years- and didn't need to learn it to take the workshop).

I ordered Sock I,II, and III videos from Amazon. I like them am and learning, but think Cat Bordhi on Youtube has the best. I like the gusset heel better than one on these videos. I have heard Youtube is fixing to start charging. Have you all heard this? That will be bomber!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Edith M said:


> And here I thought we Americans had the sole franchise on crazies. A friend( Not too tightly wound) told me she would never have an Iphone because they have spy cameras in them and the gavernment was keeping tabs on us. LOL


I wonder if these folks are related to the gnomes, or fairies, or trolls?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


In my way of thinking positive thoughts are as important as those who do kneel to utter prayer- it is important to be aware that we are a disparate group, but we each walk our own path. Warmth and understanding of others are so important.
As is trying to live one's life the best one can.
It would be a sad world if we were to turn a deaf ear to you for expressing your viewpoint. We are after all a group of knitters/crafters, and foodies (some of us, not all) but all must eat! Not here to convert people to our belief system.
It takes courage to talk about one's personal position, most usually. It is also true that people do come and go from the Tea Party- some having spoken up enthusiastically, some more restrained. I would be very sad to hear that someone had left because they felt they did not have the 'right' belief system.
I so enjoy hearing from you Kathleendoris, sharing what is happening in your family, and the knitting you are involved in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie,
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


Kathleen, I understand completely what you say as I feel exactly the same. I am sure that there is a place here for everyone regardless of faith and race. Surely it is the friendships and caring that counts.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Gnomes are little people that live in the garden (they can live for a very long time) and they tidy up the garden. In mine they tell the slugs to go next door! They also make sure the pixies and the elves behave themselves.


I'd forgotten about the pixies and elves! oops...hope they don't read this...they might get upset, eh? I wonder what they could do with the mole who is making mush out of our yard?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Thank you, Patches....as of last night things seemed to be getting better. My SIL left early this AM and we haven't heard from her yet today. Let's hope no news is good news.
> Carol (IL)


DITTO :-D


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you both for those kind words. It is simply that I would not wish any one the think that absence of prayer meant lack of care. All those in distress are regularly in my thoughts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'd forgotten about the pixies and elves! oops...hope they don't read this...they might get upset, eh? I wonder what they could do with the mole who is making mush out of our yard?
> Carol (IL)


Don't worry the pixies and elves don't read that much, they rely on the gnomes to tell them what is going on! Apparetly moles are fussy creatures and only dig their holes in really good soil. So you must have a great garden.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> want to knit for a good cause - go here. this is close to katynora.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://therainforestsite.greatergood.com/clickToGive/trs/article/Knitters-Purl-One-For-Orphan-Fledglings034


Thanks, Sam....I've been looking for a good cause to knit for. The Special Olympics have suspended their request for scarves. They got SO many. I like this one.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Please forgive my absence, mentally I'm not in a good place but I'm trying very hard to face situation that I thought would be years from now. But by the grace and kindness of prayer I am okay. 
I dearly love all my wonderful friends sitting around this table.. I think of you often throughout my day, keeping you in my heart with prayers always. (Marianne)

Marianne, my love, my heart just goes out to you. My situation is nothing compared to what is on your sweet shoulders. You stay in that yard for as often and long as you need to talk to our sweet Lord. My prayer is that He give you strength, peace, and comfort to endure whatever the future holds. In the meantime, we all love you and are praying for a miracle for Ben as well as His loving watched care over you...Betty


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you both for those kind words. It is simply that I would not wish any one the think that absence of prayer meant lack of care. All those in distress are regularly in my thoughts.


You're welcome


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Thank you both for those kind words. It is simply that I would not wish any one the think that absence of prayer meant lack of care. All those in distress are regularly in my thoughts.


Whatever your belief is, by requesting prayer a lot of people are equally grateful for being included in someone's thoughts. I know I am, and my sons who do not believe in God are good people who think of others, care for others and are pleased when prayers are offered for them as it shows caring. I do not think this will offend anyone. If it does that is not my intention.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


Thank you, and I accept and respect your feeling, and yes we are still friends.
:-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm....good idea. I'll see if I can make a template for it.



gottastch said:


> LOVE the photos, Gwen! I think you should try to recreate your tatoo with the ball of yarn/needles/frog on the yellow door of your truck  It would give people something to talk about now wouldn't it?  Your flowers are beautiful!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Now that is a boy thing for sure Caren!!!!!!!!


I can see the grand daughters doing it too, the boys live closer so I see them more often.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

From Patches to Gwen regarding, Marianne
Thanks Gwen, you are a true sister /friend to her. I know God put you two together

Ditto. She is blessed to have you, C, Mom, Daniel and all others in surround her in love and prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Spider, how is dear husband doing? Anything yet on the job front???
> 
> Marianne, holding Ben and your whole family in prayer. We will miss you but will give you happy, virtual hugs when you return and will channel them all through Gwen to give you a "real" hug from us all
> 
> ...


What type of patterns are you interested in? I've found a few cute ones lately I'd be glad to send you. PM me your email and they will be on their way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


He is a real cutie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Managed to do some gardening today with my hand in a plastic bag, but writing, typing and knitting are proving a bit difficult.


I had to put my gardening off until tomorrow, the teens had their own plans for me today. After they got up I was handed a shopping list of things they requested for this evening. Compromise, they took care of grass and such around the pool deck, I shop. Tomorrow will the lavender garden will be finished up and the rosemary plants will go into their pots. Cucumbers are going into a pot this years as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't worry the pixies and elves don't read that much, they rely on the gnomes to tell them what is going on! Apparetly moles are fussy creatures and only dig their holes in really good soil. So you must have a great garden.


My SIL takes care of the yard....I do the cooking. She does a wonderful job...things blooming all the time. This works well...work in the yard is play for her, and work in the kitchen is play for me. Well divided! I'll have her talk to the gnomes. :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kathleendoris of course you are still considered a friend of those at the KTP. No one expects anyone to offer to pray for anyone. As you said, to do so un-naturally would be ridiculous and if it make you or anyone else uncomfortable then of course don't. My own DH does not openly say he will "pray" for someone because that is very private for him but in no way is a reflection of faith. At the KTP we simply do not want anyone judging one another or questioning someone's faith regardless of what it is. We strive to be welcoming and tolerate of all. If I am incorrect then someone please correct me however that is my understanding.



Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathleendoris - the pendulum swings both ways - from nonbelievers to fanatic believers and everything inbetween. it has always been the tenet of the knitting tea party not to discuss religious and political beliefs since they can become contenscious quite quickly.

but to state one's belief simply as a statement - to offer prayer - or healing energy - are very acceptable. we would never want to be guilty of expecting more than what a person in his own consciousness is willing to give.

that being said - we are very glad you have joined us here at te ktp and we will respect you and your beliefs as we do everyone elses.

i don't think i have said this very well - i tend to get too wordy - offer what you can kathleendoris - and if it is heartfelt it is enough.

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
CMALIZA..your brother is in my prayer book for healing of the bleeding ulcer
GWEINIEPOOH...You are such a sweetheart. Yes, KP & KTP have been a true blessing to us all in bringing us a whole new family of friends; the dogs are beautiful;I love your flowers and plants. My hydrangea is pink...I would so love it blue but don't know what to put in soil to get blue; the truck is unique and perfect for you!.
NANACAREN:I do believe in the message of the rainbow. What an artist our creator was.
SPIDER: DH is in my prayer book for a job
Zoe, Pammie, Puplover,Marianne, & Dreamweaver...You all continue to be top priority for all of us as we know you all are carrying such heavy burdens and love you dearly


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Thank you, and I accept and respect your feeling, and yes we are still friends.
> :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well said, Patches. Don't worry about it, Kathleendoris. We are nothing if not diverse here. That's what makes KTP such a fun place.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


He isa such a sweetheart.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Zoe, you continue to be in my prayers, along with those others who need God's miracle touch. I sat beside my husband 11 years ago as he made the same journey as your husband. It's not easy for you, but I'm sure you can take comfort in the fact that he is at rest now. I'm praying for continuing strength for you. Jinny


Ditto for me, praying you find the strength and health for the coming days.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

ZOEraise God. I am so happy that you were able to put the past to rest and part in love. You know where he is now and
GOTTASCH: prayers continue for complete healing of the ulcer and Ca for Alice; Good idea on the insignia for Gwen's truck


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> want to knit for a good cause - go here. this is close to katynora.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://therainforestsite.greatergood.com/clickToGive/trs/article/Knitters-Purl-One-For-Orphan-Fledglings034


Interesting. A friend in my monthly stitchery group is a volunteer there. She works mostly with owls in their education program, but hasn't ever mentioned nest knitting. I'll have to ask her about it next week.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I love the Maia story!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could have seen her visiting with the rabbits!!!!!!!!!


Have been busy this weekend but wanted to say that I loved hearing about Maia too. Our dog Reese has started doing something new---when DH is home she doesn't want to walk too far if he doesn't come too. When he's at work, she'll take long walks with me. It's funny because she is always much more fixed on me---but I guess she thinks if DH is home "the pack" should all be together. Of course the extra exercise would be a good thing for DH....
Thoughts and prayers for all those in hard places.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> LOVE the photos, Gwen! I think you should try to recreate your tatoo with the ball of yarn/needles/frog on the yellow door of your truck  It would give people something to talk about now wouldn't it?  Your flowers are beautiful!!!


I agree great idea for doors snd tailgate of truck!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> you bet - the troll under the bridge in seattle has a volkswagon in his hand.
> 
> sam


Is that real Sam? I read a book that was based in Seattle and that was mentioned,fidnt know if it was part of the story or real.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> everyone's crazy except thee and me and sometimes i wonder about thee.
> 
> sam


Lol love this!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


Beautiful baby, so happy, glad you had fun nice.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


IMHO, keeping us in your thoughts is ok by me. I was raised one way and while not a church goer now, I do believe in a higher power than myself. I also do agree that to actually discuss religion causes disagreements quite oftrn and is just as well left alone.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well said Sam, we are all on one accord. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


He is adorable! So much hair, my boys were all thin to bald. oldest onelooked like someone took eye liner and drew his hair on. Lol


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

In my way of thinking positive thoughts are as important as those who do kneel to utter prayer- it is important to be aware that we are a disparate group, but we each walk our own path. Warmth and understanding of others are so important.
As is trying to live one's life the best one can.
It would be a sad world if we were to turn a deaf ear to you for expressing your viewpoint. We are after all a group of knitters/crafters, and foodies (some of us, not all) but all must eat! Not here to convert people to our belief system.
It takes courage to talk about one's personal position, most usually. It is also true that people do come and go from the Tea Party- some having spoken up enthusiastically, some more restrained. I would be very sad to hear that someone had left because they felt they did not have the 'right' belief system.
I so enjoy hearing from you Kathleendoris, sharing what is happening in your family, and the knitting you are involved in.

Well said, Julie. No one has a right to judge anyone for their beliefs. Religion does not matter...Christianity does. And yes, thinking of someone else is just as prayer for that person. I would not want to be judged because I am a Christian but stand by my beliefs. One is not "preaching" or trying to push someone into their beliefs when an expression of prayer is offered up. I covet every prayer that is offered up for me as it is an expression of love. I earnestly do not and would not intentionally hurt anyone by expressing my feelings.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you bet - the troll under the bridge in seattle has a volkswagon in his hand.
> 
> sam


LOL! So he does...sounds like he threw it at the bridge from the news I've seen!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's what sassafras said - guess i should have known that. lol
> 
> sam


What can I say...great minds think alike!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone's crazy except thee and me and sometimes i wonder about thee.
> 
> sam


ROFL!! Sometimes I wonder about 'me', too!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


I think no less of you. Your beliefs are yours and none of my business. I still welcome you as a long-distance friend and will continue to do so.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


Darling little boy!! And I take it that's your hubby holding him. Lalo looks enthralled with him as well as the bunny!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathleendoris - the pendulum swings both ways - from nonbelievers to fanatic believers and everything inbetween. it has always been the tenet of the knitting tea party not to discuss religious and political beliefs since they can become contenscious quite quickly.
> 
> but to state one's belief simply as a statement - to offer prayer - or healing energy - are very acceptable. we would never want to be guilty of expecting more than what a person in his own consciousness is willing to give.
> 
> ...


Sam, as always, you said it beautifully!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

KATHLEENDORIS...I must apologize as I do not seem to express things as well as others here. We all love you and accept you for who you are. If I, in any way offended you, I would leave KTP before hurting someone else by expressing how I feel. This is a bad time for me and I should not even have a opinion right now. Know that you are loved.
GOTTASCH...You brought a smile regarding your husband and the tree stump. My DH will try and fix things until we have gone from a minor problem to a major problem...then he calls the repairman! I am the same way about free patterns and I have surfed the Web Cut, Pasted and Filed patterns for cuff down socks....now for Toe up patterns!!!LOL
SAM...I meant DH needs a hobby other than football and sports. If he had one it would not only be good for him but would also be enlightening as to why I am always needing supplies. I envy your cool days. It is hot here in the South. Always have Hiedi and little Bentley James in my heart for a good healthy delivery and baby and soon
DAROWIL...the bowl is so pretty. I couldn't take on another craft. I started quilting when the prices are astronomical now
Zoe...my thoughts and prayers continue to be with you for comfort and healing now. You are a woman to be loved and respected to forgive the past and be at your John's side for his last days. I do not express myself as well as others here but do know I love you and am concerned
AZ...my goodness you are busy! Thank you for the link to the pattern...I have it in file for future use
GWENIEPOOH...the baby is precious and love the cuddle toy you made. Glad you had such a good get together with friends
NANACAREN...What thoughtful kids to do the work while you shop and cook


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Sam, as always, you said it beautifully!
> JuneK


Perfectly said. Gwen, that little boy is to precious.
Zoe, my sympathies.
Actually got to crochet today on my ripple afghan. This one is going to be multicolored like the one was my friend just bought for her boss who has cancer. This one may be put away for my mother for Christmas , or who knows where it will go. One thing is have down the pattern so much it is almost mindless can just sit and crochet. 
Very cool gloomy day. 
Would be nice to get a gentle rain for all the newly planted items. 
Good thought to everyone.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a quiet day here. DH cooked his peppersteak and I cleaned up the mess.
Been learning to make cuff down socks but after watching toe up with Judy's Magic Cast on, want to try that one as soon as I make a pair on two circulars. I am working on the 9cuff on next "now...doing cuff on one circ, then cuff on the next sock etc. Will see which method I like the best. I have noticed my arm hurts with the 9" so we'll see. Also still working on the ripple strips going for Angie for gifts. Plenty to keep my mind occupied. 
Angie came home from the hospital today, so I will be back out there tomorrow. Now she can only get up to the bedside potty with help. I can bathe her in the bed or can get her in the tub with David's help. I have Mom's over the tub bath chair. All she has to do is sit down and slide over, hang the casted leg off the side and can use the hand held shower attachment to do the rest.
Kelsey called this afternoon crying. She has been with her since last Thursday and is just exhausted. She has obligations with her boys so time for me to take over again. Don't know how much or if SIL will be of any help.
I love you all so much...you just don't know how uplifting it is to come to this site. I would just love to be in the Knitapalooza. Not this year but will be there in spirit. Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try knit picky patterns - part of all free kniting.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What type of patterns are you interested in? I've found a few cute ones lately I'd be glad to send you. PM me your email and they will be on their way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose i should ask what kind of patterns are you looking for

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What type of patterns are you interested in? I've found a few cute ones lately I'd be glad to send you. PM me your email and they will be on their way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - looks like brantley is enjoying him too.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


I believe I can see the turtle too! What a lovely little one, he is!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here - and click on the pictures to make them bigger.

sam

http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/the-fremont-troll-seattle?select=tFKn5fZb1YYz1U3QKtbsAA#tFKn5fZb1YYz1U3QKtbsAA


Pup lover said:


> Is that real Sam? I read a book that was based in Seattle and that was mentioned,fidnt know if it was part of the story or real.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I had to put my gardening off until tomorrow, the teens had their own plans for me today. After they got up I was handed a shopping list of things they requested for this evening. Compromise, they took care of grass and such around the pool deck, I shop. Tomorrow will the lavender garden will be finished up and the rosemary plants will go into their pots. Cucumbers are going into a pot this years as well.


Sounds like the holiday will be quite a rest!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wrong birdge june.

sam

the troll sits under the aurora bridge.



jknappva said:


> LOL! So he does...sounds like he threw it at the bridge from the news I've seen!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is always next year bulldog - this is the first annual kint-a- palooza with many more to come.

sam



Bulldog said:


> We had a quiet day here. DH cooked his peppersteak and I cleaned up the mess.
> Been learning to make cuff down socks but after watching toe up with Judy's Magic Cast on, want to try that one as soon as I make a pair on two circulars. I am working on the 9cuff on next "now...doing cuff on one circ, then cuff on the next sock etc. Will see which method I like the best. I have noticed my arm hurts with the 9" so we'll see. Also still working on the ripple strips going for Angie for gifts. Plenty to keep my mind occupied.
> Angie came home from the hospital today, so I will be back out there tomorrow. Now she can only get up to the bedside potty with help. I can bathe her in the bed or can get her in the tub with David's help. I have Mom's over the tub bath chair. All she has to do is sit down and slide over, hang the casted leg off the side and can use the hand held shower attachment to do the rest.
> Kelsey called this afternoon crying. She has been with her since last Thursday and is just exhausted. She has obligations with her boys so time for me to take over again. Don't know how much or if SIL will be of any help.
> I love you all so much...you just don't know how uplifting it is to come to this site. I would just love to be in the Knitapalooza. Not this year but will be there in spirit. Betty


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> everyone's crazy except thee and me and sometimes i wonder about thee.
> 
> sam


My mother used to say that. Nice to hear it again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like the holiday will be quite a rest!


Oh I am hoping it will be but, you know me I will pack as much in as possible and need a vacation after my vacation. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> go here - and click on the pictures to make them bigger.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/the-fremont-troll-seattle?select=tFKn5fZb1YYz1U3QKtbsAA#tFKn5fZb1YYz1U3QKtbsAA


Interesting, I bet the trolloween party is something. I want to visit Oregon and Washington they are on my bucket list for out West. East is Vermont, Maine, PA, snd New York, someplace called Lillyvale or Lillydale I believe. Geaorgia nNew Orleans is on my list also. I have been to toIndiana, michigan, west virginis, virginia, florida, both carolinas, arizona, california, nevada and colorado. DH and i have talked about moving to minnesota or one of the dakotas once hes done with school and parents dont need us. I wpuld also like to visit Canada someday.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope everything survived grandmapaula - we had frost warning the other night but don't think it got quite that cold. our tomatoes are right up against the foundation of the house so think the heat from the foundation kept them warm.
> 
> sam


Yep, everything survived - now to get DH to drag out the hose so I can water when the 90 degree weather hits this weekend. 
Son-in-law is coming Tues. to help DH lift the 12,000 BTU air conditioner that cools the whole downstairs, so we'll be ready for the heat. Gotta love springtime in Central NY!! Paula


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> kathy - have you visited "allfreeknitting.com" - they had lots of patterns - all free - i have been copying some of their shawl patterns.
> 
> anxious to see your swawl and it's blocked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I have to revisit that site. Is that the one where it is just the list of names of patterns? I get part way through the list and get tired - lol. I love Ravelry with the photo right there but then beggers of free patterns can't be choosers, right? 

If we lived on the out-skirts of town, I maybe would consider the bonfire or hot coals on the stump but DH and fire do not mix in any way, shape or form. You know the comedy shows where someone gets in a dilemma and something happens, which leads to something falling over and in attempt to pick that up, something else happens, etc., etc.? That is my DH, God love him. As much noise as the stump grinder made, it was safer (hard to believe, I know) than giving DH any ideas about anything to do with fire - lol!!!!!!!

We went to a town team baseball game today. They won 14-4 and the game was called in the 7th inning because of rain. I have the perfect spot to sit...under the landing of the grandstand. There are stairs going up each side with a little landing before progressing up into the stands. It is all solid so no rain/sun can get through. It is right behind home plate too so no worries for me stitching and watching the game and getting hit by a ball. DH and another friend of his all joined me in my little spot. We sat there like kings and a queen in our camping chairs  We were the only dry people at the game


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> go here - and click on the pictures to make them bigger.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/the-fremont-troll-seattle?select=tFKn5fZb1YYz1U3QKtbsAA#tFKn5fZb1YYz1U3QKtbsAA


Here's a bit more info about the troll: http://fremont.com/about/fremonttroll-html/ The Fremont neighborhood is...let's just say "quirky." My grandmother's house was just off of 36th about a mile west of where the troll is now, but Fremont was much more mundane back then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved the cute picture of grandma and baby..family is truly a delight, isn't it? Thoughts of peace and help going out to Zoe at this difficult time. 
If garden gnomes are to get rid of slugs, I hope some will come and take up residence in my garden. Right now I'm using Sluggo bait, but a gnome would be so much more helpful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Doodledaddy said:


> When I mentioned that I am here to pray for any need or problem, I just wanted to assure you that I have no intention of trying to force anything on anyone; rather, just to make it known that I am always here for those who desire to have someone agree with them in prayer, as a courtesy of loving kindness. I would never try to force ANYTHING on ANYONE, just to set minds at ease. But remember, I am here to be an uplifting friend in any manner possible, except for one thing. I am not a doormat, muddy tracks do not match what I am wearing! ROFL


Relax, none of us are here to force religion on anyone. We all pray in different ways, jsut as we are all differing religions. All religions have worship, none are the same. That said, I pray when alone and as part of meditation. Others pray at venues church or temple or synagog or mosque or pagan altar. Some use rosaries, some use small statues from their faiths. Some of us believe it helps, some don't. I find that as I get older, I am turning to quiet reflection and silent discussions with my God. When people ask for help, many of us have factors such as ecomonic or distance that prevent us from doing more. I am in Australia, and am unable to do anything more than pray when disasters hit, even here in Australia. It is more, I think, the moral support given with this that helps many of us cope with the crisises in our lives. Please note the signature line below. I mean that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are having the same weather we are you aren't going to need a hose.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Yep, everything survived - now to get DH to drag out the hose so I can water when the 90 degree weather hits this weekend.
> Son-in-law is coming Tues. to help DH lift the 12,000 BTU air conditioner that cools the whole downstairs, so we'll be ready for the heat. Gotta love springtime in Central NY!! Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:

Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Doodledaddy said:


> I only wish I could be cold natured! With the pain meds that I am on, (I am disabled due to chronic pain from a near fatal car accident) they keep me feeling like a woman with a constant hot flash! Of course, the doc told me that I am in early andropause, the male equivilant of menopause, so I guess I am just a "hot to trot" middle aged guy that could light up half the western world if they could just tap into these hot flashes! If I could trade with you, we would both be happier! That's the way life goes, though, so we both have a lot to chuckle about! :roll:


Have some sympathy for those of us going into this stage of our lives, yet to experience the ups and downs of meno/andropause. In my case, it is hard to know what to expect, as too young when Nanna went through it, Mum went through it at 24 with a hystorectomy after my sister's birth and only aware aunt went through it after she had gone though it. My other grandmother died when I was 20 so may have gone through it in my early childhood so I am going into this a little blind. To be honest, may be in early stages,but not certain how much is menopause and how much is side effect of medication for chronic heart failure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i agree - all free knitting can be a challenge - about the only time i look through the patterns is when i get a newsletter. i have gotten some very nice shawl patterns there.

too funny about your husband. i guess the stump grinder was the way to go. there are two stumps maybe eight or ten feet high - gary said he will take an axe to them and then build a bonfire on what is left. we have gotten rid of a couple that way - in fact - our real bonfire spot used to have a tree stump in it.

i love watching baseball - but definitely not in the rain.

sam



gottastch said:


> Thanks Sam, I have to revisit that site. Is that the one where it is just the list of names of patterns? I get part way through the list and get tired - lol. I love Ravelry with the photo right there but then beggers of free patterns can't be choosers, right?
> 
> If we lived on the out-skirts of town, I maybe would consider the bonfire or hot coals on the stump but DH and fire do not mix in any way, shape or form. You know the comedy shows where someone gets in a dilemma and something happens, which leads to something falling over and in attempt to pick that up, something else happens, etc., etc.? That is my DH, God love him. As much noise as the stump grinder made, it was safer (hard to believe, I know) than giving DH any ideas about anything to do with fire - lol!!!!!!!
> 
> We went to a town team baseball game today. They won 14-4 and the game was called in the 7th inning because of rain. I have the perfect spot to sit...under the landing of the grandstand. There are stairs going up each side with a little landing before progressing up into the stands. It is all solid so no rain/sun can get through. It is right behind home plate too so no worries for me stitching and watching the game and getting hit by a ball. DH and another friend of his all joined me in my little spot. We sat there like kings and a queen in our camping chairs  We were the only dry people at the game


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

need to get a little color on those legs gwennie. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to say it would be more fun too.

sam



flyty1n said:


> I loved the cute picture of grandma and baby..family is truly a delight, isn't it? Thoughts of peace and help going out to Zoe at this difficult time.
> If garden gnomes are to get rid of slugs, I hope some will come and take up residence in my garden. Right now I'm using Sluggo bait, but a gnome would be so much more helpful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really don't think he meant to be disrespectful busyworkerbee -he was just explaining how it was for him.

sam

we have all been around someone when this was going on.



busyworkerbee said:


> Have some sympathy for those of us going into this stage of our lives, yet to experience the ups and downs of meno/andropause. In my case, it is hard to know what to expect, as too young when Nanna went through it, Mum went through it at 24 with a hystorectomy after my sister's birth and only aware aunt went through it after she had gone though it. My other grandmother died when I was 20 so may have gone through it in my early childhood so I am going into this a little blind. To be honest, may be in early stages,but not certain how much is menopause and how much is side effect of medication for chronic heart failure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my skype is up and running - thank you gwen for your help.

thewren41 is my number.

sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Julie, even though we cant be in touch by phone, I still pray for you and love you so much as my friend. I miss our calls too. I do read the KTP as much as I can as I need you all and value the friendship of the KTP.
> Just as a basic short explanation, further to visiting my neice, there is something else going on in my life. A chapter in my book is closing and a new one will begin.
> My husband is dying and has asked for me to come to him. Yes, we did have a tumultuous marriage, but everything has been forgiven and love restored on both sides. I am with him 24/7. I have a cot that has been made available for me to use at his bedside. I do run over to my hotel room for quick showers.
> My husband is non-responsive now but he is in total comfort with the medication used at end of life situations.
> ...


You have my support and sympathy. Around the time I found KTP, our family went through the same situation with my brother in law, who is now pain free and at peace with his baby son, my nephew born too soon with too many problems. Take as many hugs of support from me as you need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How true Sam...need to sit out at the pool. Afraid the kids would think an albino whale was on the loose though. LOL!!! Also couldn't believe how white my hair is in the photo. LOL Perhaps I should change my name to Lily White Legs. ROFL


thewren said:


> need to get a little color on those legs gwennie. lol
> 
> sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tried to answer your call gwen - it rebooted my computer. will get a hold of ron tomorrow and see about getting my computer to him.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> How true Sam...need to sit out at the pool. Afraid the kids would think an albino whale was on the loose though. LOL!!! Also couldn't believe how white my hair is in the photo. LOL Perhaps I should change my name to Lily White Legs. ROFL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> tried to answer your call gwen - it rebooted my computer. will get a hold of ron tomorrow and see about getting my computer to him.
> 
> sam


sounds ominous Sam- you have been having so much trouble with that computer of yours and Skype.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here are some interesting patterns from all free knitting -

sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Accessories/How-to-Knit-Flowers-13-Easy-Knitting-Patterns/ct/1


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The 'under the bridge' trolls are the ones you really have to watch out for!!! LOL!
> JuneK


No, no, it is the cardshark gnomes who blatenly cheat that you have to watch for.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I would like to add my support as well dpns. I'm sorry this is late but I'm still catching up. I'm glad you posted.


busyworkerbee said:


> You have my support and sympathy. Around the time I found KTP, our family went through the same situation with my brother in law, who is now pain free and at peace with his baby son, my nephew born too soon with too many problems. Take as many hugs of support from me as you need.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good evening all--just returned from our DD's house in Springfield, IL. Drove through a downpour and saw some scarey flooding of the newly planted fields as we drove north. We did a lot of the projects on her list and also did some cooking and good eating. I broke a tooth last week and it's really bothering me so I will be on the phone to the dentist tomorrow. Not a visit I'm looking forward to. Didn't get any knitting or croceting done over the weekend and I'm feeling withdrawal symptoms.

Prayers and healing energy to you Zoe - I admire your strength and resolve. So many prayers being said for Marianne and Ben -- may all the stars align so that he may be restored to good health. Good thoughts going out to all others who are going through challenges in their own or loved ones' lives.

Welcome to our new guests at the Knitting Tea Party -

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/cda/recipe_print/0,1946,FOOD_9936_214605_RECIPE-PRINT-FULL-PAGE-FORMATTER,00.html

This recipe yielded great results - we used boneless smoked pork chops.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


No more details are needed to know that this is sounding very much a fight to remain. If you see her, please give her a supportive hug from all of us. It is always hard when things are looking better and then turn for the worse in a nanosecond. Ben will continue to be in everyones thoughts and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good evening all--just returned from our DD's house in Springfield, IL. Drove through a downpour and saw some scarey flooding of the newly planted fields as we drove north. We did a lot of the projects on her list and also did some cooking and good eating. I broke a tooth last week and it's really bothering me so I will be on the phone to the dentist tomorrow. Not a visit I'm looking forward to. Didn't get any knitting or croceting done over the weekend and I'm feeling withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Prayers and healing energy to you Zoe - I admire your strength and resolve. So many prayers being said for Marianne and Ben -- may all the stars align so that he may be restored to good health. Good thoughts going out to all other who are going through challenges in their own or loved ones' lives.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful song! I'm so glad for you that you are so comforted. Will pray for your next chapter. We lost a son too early too and we're very comforted by that fact.


5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem; hope he can fix it. Will be interesting to find out what is causing it to do that. DH went out and checked the cucumbers today and they aren't doing to well so he is going to plant more.



thewren said:


> tried to answer your call gwen - it rebooted my computer. will get a hold of ron tomorrow and see about getting my computer to him.
> 
> sam


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely. In my prayers also.


busyworkerbee said:


> No more details are needed to know that this is sounding very much a fight to remain. If you see her, please give her a supportive hug from all of us. It is always hard when things are looking better and then turn for the worse in a nanosecond. Ben will continue to be in everyones thoughts and prayers.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Time for celebrations and happiness as John was received into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern time. Serene and peaceful. The angels are singing another child of God has come home. I am singing praises of joy as well. When any of you sing the Battle Hymn of the Republic, John wanted everyone to know that his eyes have seen the glory and wants everyone to know that he is seeing what you will too one day. Got to go, thanks for the love and support and prayers from my virtual family. I will talk to you all when I can, but it might be a while now. Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> We had a quiet day here. DH cooked his peppersteak and I cleaned up the mess.
> Been learning to make cuff down socks but after watching toe up with Judy's Magic Cast on, want to try that one as soon as I make a pair on two circulars. I am working on the 9cuff on next "now...doing cuff on one circ, then cuff on the next sock etc. Will see which method I like the best. I have noticed my arm hurts with the 9" so we'll see. Also still working on the ripple strips going for Angie for gifts. Plenty to keep my mind occupied.
> Angie came home from the hospital today, so I will be back out there tomorrow. Now she can only get up to the bedside potty with help. I can bathe her in the bed or can get her in the tub with David's help. I have Mom's over the tub bath chair. All she has to do is sit down and slide over, hang the casted leg off the side and can use the hand held shower attachment to do the rest.
> Kelsey called this afternoon crying. She has been with her since last Thursday and is just exhausted. She has obligations with her boys so time for me to take over again. Don't know how much or if SIL will be of any help.
> I love you all so much...you just don't know how uplifting it is to come to this site. I would just love to be in the Knitapalooza. Not this year but will be there in spirit. Betty


WOW! You are a awesome woman/mother, know that we are here for you, my prayer for you is strength to do what you have to do.  and peace to keep you well. BIG HUG. Just for you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


Love that picture. Beautiful family.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true Sam...need to sit out at the pool. Afraid the kids would think an albino whale was on the loose though. LOL!!! Also couldn't believe how white my hair is in the photo. LOL Perhaps I should change my name to Lily White Legs. ROFL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :-D funny LOL LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Interesting, I bet the trolloween party is something. I want to visit Oregon and Washington they are on my bucket list for out West. East is Vermont, Maine, PA, snd New York, someplace called Lillyvale or Lillydale I believe. Geaorgia nNew Orleans is on my list also. I have been to toIndiana, michigan, west virginis, virginia, florida, both carolinas, arizona, california, nevada and colorado. DH and i have talked about moving to minnesota or one of the dakotas once hes done with school and parents dont need us. I wpuld also like to visit Canada someday.


When you visit Canada I hope it is out my way. Pat and I would take you up to Banff and Lake louise in the Canadian Rockies.! hang in there my dear! who knows, anything is possible.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup Lover --- I'll take you along in my heart as we head to 
Bend, OR for our family reunion the middle of June. We're also going to visit Portland, OR --- I wanted to get to Seattle and Redmond, WA, but just couldn't fit it in this trip. I'll be taking pictures especially for you.



Designer1234 said:


> When you visit Canada I hope it is out my way. Pat and I would take you up to Banff and Lake louise in the Canadian Rockies.! hang in there my dear! who knows, anything is possible.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

WellDD has just left, she didn't want to leave, but work tomorrow. I promised to come to her house soon, she is so sweet.  Mothers joy. This has been so nice, will miss her, her hubby said next time he is coming, we had to much fun. LOL LOL love them both, very special people, I am so blessed. Night/day all, pray that all have peace and comfort, and a good rest,  until tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> IMHO, keeping us in your thoughts is ok by me. I was raised one way and while not a church goer now, I do believe in a higher power than myself. I also do agree that to actually discuss religion causes disagreements quite oftrn and is just as well left alone.


 I I feel much like you do pup lover . Kathleendoris, I appreciate your post. I agree with it. You have every right to express the fact that you care about us in your own way. I do.

To each his own. I just have my own deep thoughts and have always felt they were private. My wishes for those who are ill, and those who are having difficulties I am sure are just as caring as those who express it in a different way

I would rather use my work to 
express my feelings of love for people in this group. . We are each given different gifts. I am able to use mine to share my love for this group and all its members.

I do care deeply about everyone here. I don't feel that anyone should have to justify here or anywhere else, how they feel about a higher power.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


We do what we can, in our own way, which provides the moral and spiritual support that we are willing to give. We are not all one faith, some not even religious in any way, we are all different. I use quiet time and reflection and have been known to find a lovely part of the area around me and throw my prayers into the wind. I would love to be able to physically give everyone a hug to show my support, but can't due to distance, personal issues and so on.


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Zoe you are a strong soul. My prays are with you. I wish I was there to give a hug, but feel it by sprit. Betty


5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Zoe you are a strong soul. My prays are with you. I wish I was there to give a hug, but feel it by sprit. Betty


5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> there is always next year bulldog - this is the first annual kint-a- palooza with many more to come.
> 
> sam


You know, the talk about Skype, has made me wonder if a few of us from other countries could join Knitapalooza via skype. Please.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> We do what we can, in our own way, which provides the moral and spiritual support that we are willing to give. We are not all one faith, some not even religious in any way, we are all different. I use quiet time and reflection and have been known to find a lovely part of the area around me and throw my prayers into the wind. I would love to be able to physically give everyone a hug to show my support, but can't due to distance, personal issues and so on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Heard about those 100 dollar bills on the radio this morning.


It was on the first page of our local newspaper. we got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> You know, the talk about Skype, has made me wonder if a few of us from other countries could join Knitapalooza via skype. Please.


I know that Julie is from New Zealand and visits on skype so I don't see why you couldn't. I just joined and visited with Gwen but haven't had a chance to visit with anyone else. you should join and we will see if we can hook up. pm me and i will give you my skype name. ( if I can find it!!!!!!!!} Just found it so I can visit! :lol:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I totally agree with everything you have said Bulldog.

Thank you for expressing it so eloquently

Pontuf

=Bulldog]In my way of thinking positive thoughts are as important as those who do kneel to utter prayer- it is important to be aware that we are a disparate group, but we each walk our own path. Warmth and understanding of others are so important.
As is trying to live one's life the best one can.
It would be a sad world if we were to turn a deaf ear to you for expressing your viewpoint. We are after all a group of knitters/crafters, and foodies (some of us, not all) but all must eat! Not here to convert people to our belief system.
It takes courage to talk about one's personal position, most usually. It is also true that people do come and go from the Tea Party- some having spoken up enthusiastically, some more restrained. I would be very sad to hear that someone had left because they felt they did not have the 'right' belief system.
I so enjoy hearing from you Kathleendoris, sharing what is happening in your family, and the knitting you are involved in.

Well said, Julie. No one has a right to judge anyone for their beliefs. Religion does not matter...Christianity does. And yes, thinking of someone else is just as prayer for that person. I would not want to be judged because I am a Christian but stand by my beliefs. One is not "preaching" or trying to push someone into their beliefs when an expression of prayer is offered up. I covet every prayer that is offered up for me as it is an expression of love. I earnestly do not and would not intentionally hurt anyone by expressing my feelings.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

it is important to be aware that we are a disparate group, but we each walk our own path. Warmth and understanding of others are so important.
As is trying to live one's life the best one can.
It would be a sad world if we were to turn a deaf ear to you for expressing your viewpoint. We are after all a group of knitters/crafters, and foodies (some of us, not all) but all must eat! 

XO
PONTUF


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Shirley I think you have expressed how most if not all of us feel.

XO
Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I I feel much like you do pup lover . Kathleendoris, I appreciate your post. I agree with it. You have every right to express the fact that you care about us in your own way. I do.
> 
> To each his own. I just have my own deep thoughts and have always felt they were private. My wishes for those who are ill, and those who are having difficulties I am sure are just as caring as those who express it in a different way
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Shirley I think you have expressed how most if not all of us feel.
> 
> XO
> Pontuf


Thank you Pontuf - I said too much and deleted some of it. I don't want anyone to feel intimidated and that can easily happen.

I am not one to discuss my own personal beliefs -- and i admit I get uncomfortable in some cases when too much is shared by people who feel theirs is the only right belief.-- I know others do too. However, I don't like people to be made to feel that others think feel they are wrong. It is so easy on a forum like this. We are all good people on this Tea Party and we care about each other.

I would hate for anyone to ever feel not welcome here.
We don't know who else we are talking to and it is important we accept the fact that everyone doesn't have the same beliefs. It should not matter here. They should be given that right too. It is a private thing. That is my opinion only. It is a tough subject and best left alone- I just hate to feel the way I sometimes have felt and decided not to answer because I didn't want to cause a problem and be misunderstood or judged.

I hope those who are dealing with dreadful illnesses and who are worried about any big or little thing find strength to deal with those difficulties and as Sam says to know we have your back., and to all on this wonderful group. i wish you all well, good health, and continuing friendship and love.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


 :shock:  At least I know that it wasn't my bed that came from, as I have recently changed from slat bed to ensumble.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hi all! I've been off line for 10 days since our computer went on the blink and I think I've got withdrawal symptoms! :lol: DS was sorting it so we just had to wait until he had the time to get to it. Anyhow it's back and working again and I've got an awful lot of reading to do! Get back to you soon as.


Good to have you back.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> GWEINIEPOOH...You are such a sweetheart. Yes, KP & KTP have been a true blessing to us all in bringing us a whole new family of friends; the dogs are beautiful;I love your flowers and plants. My hydrangea is pink...I would so love it blue but don't know what to put in soil to get blue; the truck is unique and perfect for you!


Bulldog,
I have a hydrangea too and I know that lyme makes it pink. My DH is the garden guy and says if you put epsom salts around the base of it the ph would change and it will turn blue....my guess is that it is the magnesium that does the trick. If you try it let me know if it works. Hubby is a little forgetful these days and I am not always sure.
EJ


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Found my darning needle I lost! Yeah. Now for some serious chat on behalf of Marianne.
> 
> Marianne has given me permission to speak on her behalf since this is very difficult for her right now. Her request for prayer for her son Ben is very, very serious at this time. Ben, who many of us are aware of, had problems with his kidney and also his pancreas. Initially he had been told that in about 5-6 years he would probably need a kidney transplant. Well, Ben went to the doctor several weeks ago, which Marianne did not know, and then again this past week. His kidney is in critical condition as well as his pancreas. He already is on a donor list and near the top for the kidney but now his pancreas is functioning very poorly. (Sorry I'm not good with the specific details) Anyway Ben will most likely now have to have his pancreas transplanted prior to his kidney AND both will most likely not last 6 months. Please keep Ben in your prayers. Like I said, the timetable changed so quickly and has really caught Marianne unprepared. Right now she is not in the state of mind to discuss it but did say I could let you folks know a bit more of what is going on. Thanks you. She truly puts Ben in God's hands and believes the power of prayer is what brought Ben through the last episode.


Oh dear, please pass on my thoughts and hopes for a positive outcome for Ben. Thanks Gwen.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Shirley and Darowil love your stained glass! I would like to take a class in this when this phase of my life is past me. Im figuring a clear head and steady hands are required lol!
> 
> Marianne, Pammie, Zoe snd Dreamweaverr you and your loved ones are all in my prayers. I have a ferling i forgot to mention someone, please know its not intentional intentionalyou are all in my prayers, craft is a constant companion these days.
> 
> Breakfast seems to be staying with me todsydo off to get ready to go shopping. I need to get out of the house and move around. Hope everyone has a good day/evening. Prayers and hugs to all


Good to hear that you are up to getting out and about. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dogs, beautiful flowers and i LOVE the truck!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> Happy Memorial Day to everyone in the states. Always a day my family honored because of my father being in the military. Now that he is gone I try and watch all the war movies they have on all weekend. He didn't like war but enjoyed the movies and we would hear stories of his time in the service. Plus the history is always amazing.
> Cool day here, but that is usually how our summers start.
> Been trying to catch up with all the pages this morning so read them fast and feel a little out of it. But you are all like part of the family now and are wished all the best.
> My DH has some phone interviews this week coming up and alot of things out there open ended, so the prayers have been helping. I know I have been feeling a sense of peace and I am sure it is from your support.
> ...


Fingers crossed for your DH interviews. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Little bit of a thunderstorm now- at 8 am it is so gloomy I have had to turn the light back on. I am roasting the miniature butter nut pumpkins that I harvested a couple of days ago- I will need to find a source of manure before my next crop. Snow sweeping up the islands- won't reach us, but the Ski people will be happy.


Brrr, sounds cold! It is about 18c here this afternoon and the sun is shining brightly. Apparantly we should get some rain on Thurs. I like your new avatar by the way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sugarsugar wrote:
> What are you using to learn this technique? I have promised Shirley that I will teach this- but need to learn it first! This isn't til next year sometime so I have plenty of time, but would be a good idea to do it a few times so I really know what I am doing! I'm sure it won't be that difficult and I suspect easier than on magic loop. (two at a time that is not magic loop. I have been doing that for a few years- and didn't need to learn it to take the workshop).
> 
> I ordered Sock I,II, and III videos from Amazon. I like them am and learning, but think Cat Bordhi on Youtube has the best. I like the gusset heel better than one on these videos. I have heard Youtube is fixing to start charging. Have you all heard this? That will be bomber!


Sorry Bulldog, but that wasnt me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my way of thinking positive thoughts are as important as those who do kneel to utter prayer- it is important to be aware that we are a disparate group, but we each walk our own path. Warmth and understanding of others are so important.
> As is trying to live one's life the best one can.
> It would be a sad world if we were to turn a deaf ear to you for expressing your viewpoint. We are after all a group of knitters/crafters, and foodies (some of us, not all) but all must eat! Not here to convert people to our belief system.
> It takes courage to talk about one's personal position, most usually. It is also true that people do come and go from the Tea Party- some having spoken up enthusiastically, some more restrained. I would be very sad to hear that someone had left because they felt they did not have the 'right' belief system.
> I so enjoy hearing from you Kathleendoris, sharing what is happening in your family, and the knitting you are involved in.


Well put Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> I'd forgotten about the pixies and elves! oops...hope they don't read this...they might get upset, eh? I wonder what they could do with the mole who is making mush out of our yard?
> Carol (IL)


And you musnt forget the leprachauns. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


What a sweetie.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Being of a positive, disposition, I'll treat yesterday's experience as a lesson learned rather than a day wasted. Last night, I ripped out all of the knitting done yesterday as the 'shawl' I was making was no more like a shawl than day is like night!! How did I produce such a peculiar shape? By assuming I knew what I was doing when I didn't!! A couple of months ago, I saw advertised a kit for a baby blanket. It was that one with the three owls sitting on a wall and as the yarn was by Berger de France, I knew it would be good. I bought the kit advertised as violet but on arrival, the colour was a slatey purple. Really pretty but not suitable for the parents of the baby for whom the blanket had been planned as they are conservative in their tastes. The yarn was, therefore, planned for a scarf and a shawl with the pattern to be used with an alternative yarn. The scarf worked well, being basket weave stitch with a ribbed section in the area that goes round the back of the neck. I find that a good scarf shape for a man who wants to tuck it inside a coat or jacket. The shawl was to be one that had the point at the front and that rippled between the point and the throat! My approach to the increase produced a shape that neither rippled nor sat flat so, with teeth gritted and the promise of success if I just got on with it - I ripped out the entire thing. Glad I did, otherwise it would have been snarling at me from my knitting bag. Already, I've cast on a simple ribbed scarf that will be a decent length as I'm not short of the yarn.

I have high hopes that all the rotavating of the bed in the garden, created when I had the pond removed last month will be done this morning. I'll be able to get the Hostas and Hellebores back where they belong. It is a lovely morning and the day should be bright with only a few showers. Time I made some breakfast!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> kathleendoris - the pendulum swings both ways - from nonbelievers to fanatic believers and everything inbetween. it has always been the tenet of the knitting tea party not to discuss religious and political beliefs since they can become contenscious quite quickly.
> 
> but to state one's belief simply as a statement - to offer prayer - or healing energy - are very acceptable. we would never want to be guilty of expecting more than what a person in his own consciousness is willing to give.
> 
> ...


I agree fully. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> We had a quiet day here. DH cooked his peppersteak and I cleaned up the mess.
> Been learning to make cuff down socks but after watching toe up with Judy's Magic Cast on, want to try that one as soon as I make a pair on two circulars. I am working on the 9cuff on next "now...doing cuff on one circ, then cuff on the next sock etc. Will see which method I like the best. I have noticed my arm hurts with the 9" so we'll see. Also still working on the ripple strips going for Angie for gifts. Plenty to keep my mind occupied.
> Angie came home from the hospital today, so I will be back out there tomorrow. Now she can only get up to the bedside potty with help. I can bathe her in the bed or can get her in the tub with David's help. I have Mom's over the tub bath chair. All she has to do is sit down and slide over, hang the casted leg off the side and can use the hand held shower attachment to do the rest.
> Kelsey called this afternoon crying. She has been with her since last Thursday and is just exhausted. She has obligations with her boys so time for me to take over again. Don't know how much or if SIL will be of any help.
> I love you all so much...you just don't know how uplifting it is to come to this site. I would just love to be in the Knitapalooza. Not this year but will be there in spirit. Betty


Its good to hear that Angie is now at home. Hopefully that makes things a lot easier. Dont forget to take of yourself too :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


Great photo. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

send her over.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my cats are under the bed so often the spiders don't have time to build a web and the dust bunnies don't last very long.

sam

yeah for my rumba.



busyworkerbee said:


> :shock:  At least I know that it wasn't my bed that came from, as I have recently changed from slat bed to ensumble.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a plantin' good time ptofvalerie.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Being of a positive, disposition, I'll treat yesterday's experience as a lesson learned rather than a day wasted. Last night, I ripped out all of the knitting done yesterday as the 'shawl' I was making was no more like a shawl than day is like night!! How did I produce such a peculiar shape? By assuming I knew what I was doing when I didn't!! A couple of months ago, I saw advertised a kit for a baby blanket. It was that one with the three owls sitting on a wall and as the yarn was by Berger de France, I knew it would be good. I bought the kit advertised as violet but on arrival, the colour was a slatey purple. Really pretty but not suitable for the parents of the baby for whom the blanket had been planned as they are conservative in their tastes. The yarn was, therefore, planned for a scarf and a shawl with the pattern to be used with an alternative yarn. The scarf worked well, being basket weave stitch with a ribbed section in the area that goes round the back of the neck. I find that a good scarf shape for a man who wants to tuck it inside a coat or jacket. The shawl was to be one that had the point at the front and that rippled between the point and the throat! My approach to the increase produced a shape that neither rippled nor sat flat so, with teeth gritted and the promise of success if I just got on with it - I ripped out the entire thing. Glad I did, otherwise it would have been snarling at me from my knitting bag. Already, I've cast on a simple ribbed scarf that will be a decent length as I'm not short of the yarn.
> 
> I have high hopes that all the rotavating of the bed in the garden, created when I had the pond removed last month will be done this morning. I'll be able to get the Hostas and Hellebores back where they belong. It is a lovely morning and the day should be bright with only a few showers. Time I made some breakfast!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too late - i was going to go to bed early tonight - too much solitaire and hearts. see you in the morning.

sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true Sam...need to sit out at the pool. Afraid the kids would think an albino whale was on the loose though. LOL!!! Also couldn't believe how white my hair is in the photo. LOL Perhaps I should change my name to Lily White Legs. ROFL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just remember the suncream. We say here in Oz dont forget to slip, slop, slap..... slip on a t-shirt, slop on some sunscreen, slap on a hat... Fake tan works great too, thats what i use on my legs as they always take forever to get colour in them. :shock:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Just remember the suncream. We say here in Oz dont forget to slip, slop, slap..... slip on a t-shirt, slop on some sunscreen, slap on a hat... Fake tan works great too, thats what i use on my legs as they always take forever to get colour in them. :shock:


Don't forget slide - slide on a set of sunnies to protect the eyes.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

They turned off the analogue tv signal here in Brisbane today. Good thing I inherited the smaller digital tv when the seniors bought a larger one.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> KATHLEENDORIS...I must apologize as I do not seem to express things as well as others here. We all love you and accept you for who you are. If I, in any way offended you, I would leave KTP before hurting someone else by expressing how I feel. This is a bad time for me and I should not even have a opinion right now. Know that you are loved.


Bulldog, you expressed yourself beautifully, and thank you for taking the time to respond with such kindness. I know that you are not having an easy ride yourself at the moment, so your words are even more appreciated.

Thank you too, to all the others who have responded with such understanding and forbearance. I can settle down to a nice cup of coffee from Sam's inexhaustible pot without feeling I am here under false pretences. It took me a little while to catch up this morning, but I am glad I did.

After an unexpectedly sunny weekend, we woke this morning to rain. Not horrible, driving rain, but a steady downpour nonetheless. As I had done a fair amount of planting out recently, the change in the weather is not entirely unwelcome. I think it will help my young plants to settle in rather better than any of my efforts with the watering can.

Bulldog, was it you who was asking about the hydrangeas? I believe they are usually only naturally blue on an acid soil. My grandmother used to have two beautiful blue hydrangeas, one each side of her front door. People would stop to ask what she used on them, since no others in the village grew that colour. She always indignantly insisted that she put nothing on, they just grew that way. I am not sure that that was really true - I always had my suspicions! I unashamedly treat mine with aluminium sulphate, which keeps them blue on our very alkaline soil.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Bulldog,
> I have a hydrangea too and I know that lyme makes it pink. My DH is the garden guy and says if you put epsom salts around the base of it the ph would change and it will turn blue....my guess is that it is the magnesium that does the trick. If you try it let me know if it works. Hubby is a little forgetful these days and I am not always sure.
> EJ


I would have suggested epsom salts also. I am pretty sure that is what can turn them blue. :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know. Hearts can really make the time fly Sam!
Which website do you play on? Do you play against the computer or live players?

Pontuf

=thewren]too late - i was going to go to bed early tonight - too much solitaire and hearts. see you in the morning.

sam[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> They turned off the analogue tv signal here in Brisbane today. Good thing I inherited the smaller digital tv when the seniors bought a larger one.


Yep, i am digital ready also. I think we change over at the end of the year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i doubt if it will make much difference. actually hickory is a really quiet dog - she rarely barks unless someone comes or the other dogs are outside barking. she goes through these phases not very often - that is why i don't worry.
> 
> now if someone could explain why she is continually trying to mount pour survivor kitty.
> 
> sam


Confused?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Brrr, sounds cold! It is about 18c here this afternoon and the sun is shining brightly. Apparantly we should get some rain on Thurs. I like your new avatar by the way.


I would have to admit, it is a photo I rather like myself- and a reminder of an enjoyable weekend with my cousin.
We are down to 13C, (56F) now. I have had my padded jacket on all day- thought my hands were a bit sore to knit there for a while- but once I got started the ache left, and I got quite a bit done. Time to put the dogs out one more time before bed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Well said, Patches. Don't worry about it, Kathleendoris. We are nothing if not diverse here. That's what makes KTP such a fun place.


I've found we are an inclusive group, not exclusive, and what is most important is the support we offer one another, each in their own way, whether it be through prayers, giving others the chance to vent feelings or just companionship and help of a more practical sort. Long may it continue!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


Oh yes, me too!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, i am digital ready also. I think we change over at the end of the year.


Silly part of it all, Dad had been bugging me about replacing the tv I use, but he had to buy one because the one I have now doesn't have a place to plug in headset. Not only that, but because this one is not hooked to the external antenna, but gets its signal through the foxtel box, it didn't matter. I would have still had tv anyway.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


Kathleen, I quite understand where you are coming from, I too was brought up in the Christian faith (Church of Scotland) but nowadays I'm no longer sure where my beliefs lie. I'm not a 'God botherer' as my friend says, but I have the utmost respect for those who are - and, to be honest, quite often envy them their faith. I often say that I am "thinking about" someone or am "keeping them in my thoughts", but, like you, I won't say that I will pray for them when it is not true. However, I'm sure that no-one here will castigate either of us for our views, in the same way that we accept their's - that's why I love the KTP!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I'd forgotten about the pixies and elves! oops...hope they don't read this...they might get upset, eh? I wonder what they could do with the mole who is making mush out of our yard?
> Carol (IL)


Don't forget our Scottish Kelpies! I was in the Kelpie Patrol when I was in the Brownies! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


He's gorgeous and so is your bunnie! What a lovely name, I don't think I'd have shortened it.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> Don't forget our Scottish Kelpies! I was in the Kelpie Patrol when I was in the Brownies! :lol:


so was I!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> so was I!!!


I was in the Fairies. But of course there is the Cornish Piskie.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Not so warm today. Of course it is the half term holidays here and we have the obligtory rain. Although it should warm up and be brighter from Friday which is a good thing as I am spending a few days on the NE coast with a coupe of my KP friends.

Sending warm thoughts and hugs to all who need them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, much colder today! It has stopped raining here, but my two grandsons are due soon, while their sister goes to the dentist. I had hoped they might be able to play outside as they cause less havoc than if they are in the house, but it looks as if we may be staying indoors. I think they would be willing to brave the elements, but I am not sure that I am!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is a cold wet morning here in Devon. There are a few blue patches in the sky so it may clear up later. I had a friend call me on Sunday, her visitors from overseas had gone away for a couple of days and she kindly came over to help me with some packing. I cooked a roast chicken dinner for us as it was too wet and miserable to go out to eat as was our intention. She went off home later with a bag of crafty items for her grand daughters, a bag of paperbacks for herself, some wrapping paper., two handbags, a craft holder and some bits and pieces. She brought me some linen /cotton yarn too, and some fresh English strawberries. So we both had a pleasant bank holiday and got some work done. I hope those who have problems have a better day today. Take care all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

rainy good morning from surrey. bit colder here today. Tried knitting last night, but it is soooo slow and kept stabbing myself with the needles.
Just off to shops, but will catch up later. Love and huigs xxx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Silly part of it all, Dad had been bugging me about replacing the tv I use, but he had to buy one because the one I have now doesn't have a place to plug in headset. Not only that, but because this one is not hooked to the external antenna, but gets its signal through the foxtel box, it didn't matter. I would have still had tv anyway.


Yep as long as you foxtel you would be ok.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I complain so much about the cold, it seems only right and proper to celebrate the good weather when it appears. On principle, I never complain about the heat, although the opportunities to do so have not been numerous of late.


Whereas I am always careful when complaining about the cold to acknowledge that I prefer it to the heat- so I can complain about the heat with a clear conscience!
Hope your Monday was as good as the previous days. Maybe it's finally realising that 'summer' is on the way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Of course you will! I've have already asked folks to bring their laptops if possible and we will be attempting to skype at least from Sam's. I will by then have upgraded my Skype account so that we can do conference call with many on line at once. Only one person has to have the premium account. I will also try to skype from the other locations throughout the day but just don't know if the locations have WI-FI. I will post a simplified itinerary for KTP to see so you can know times. I want as many folks as possible to be able to virtually be with us!. 
Gweniepooh



busyworkerbee said:


> You know, the talk about Skype, has made me wonder if a few of us from other countries could join Knitapalooza via skype. Please.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are correct about the ph level of the soil determines the color of hydrageas. We have acidic soil so mine are naturally blue. If you change change your soil to be more alkaline then they will be pink. Pretty cool.



Kathleendoris said:


> Bulldog, you expressed yourself beautifully, and thank you for taking the time to respond with such kindness. I know that you are not having an easy ride yourself at the moment, so your words are even more appreciated.
> 
> Thank you too, to all the others who have responded with such understanding and forbearance. I can settle down to a nice cup of coffee from Sam's inexhaustible pot without feeling I am here under false pretences. It took me a little while to catch up this morning, but I am glad I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Doodledaddy said:


> Well, I didn't mean to literally push my way into your little group by asking questions and making comments, but you are all so friendly, that I feel right at home with you. I hope that I haven't been too forward that I have been obnoxious, rude, or offensive in any way, because that is the LAST thing I would want to be to anyone. I desire to be a source of encouragement, help, and a friend to everyone, and those needs that I have read about, I will certainly keep in prayer, as well. Know that this holds true for all of you. I am here willing to take anything at all to the Lord in prayer on behalf of needs or difficulties that arise, because I KNOW that prayer really does change things! Just making myself available as a friend in any capacity possible.


A late welcome- I got way behind over the weekend- and still trying to catch up. We always welcome new comers, and more prayers are always welcome- we seem to have a never supply of needs for Him to deal with- and we have seen some wonderfully amazing answers to our prayers as well.

Your last post reminded me that the other day at church a man commented on having seen me knitting the weekend before at a conference and it had prompted him to start again (wonder if David will consider it worth the long trip to have prompted someone to get back into knitting? doubt it somehow. So I encouraged him (of course) and then suggested that he try Bendigo Woolen Mills as he likes good quality wool (Sam these are the ones that have that yarn you like so much) and so he was going to look and maybe order some of their newest yarn (bamboo/wool mix). His wife also knits so when he goes wrong she can fix his work for him. Now that would be nice- to have someone do that bit!

Heard from my MIL today and she loves the Wrapghan. She also said that my BIL loves it as it just happens to be his school colours and he gets cold (don't know why he finds a Melbourne winter cold having been born and breed in London UK) but that no way was he getting it! I have some photos of her in it- when DH gets back I will get the photos into iphoto so I can remove the heads and post the photos so you can all see it. And I must finish writing down what I actually did, as I changed it fairly significantly from the original!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> let me add my welcome to doodledaddy. Sam will be happy to have a another man at the table.
> 
> glad to hear some of our friends are feeling better. continued prayers for them all.
> 
> ...


They look really good- well done and welcome to the sockaholic club!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never thought it was sexual - dominance - that could be - survivor is hickory's nemisis - whenever i start to pet hickory here come survivor to weave herself around hickory - draping her tail over hickory's face AND demanding to be petted also. too funny. you can just see the pain and frustration in hickory's eyes and she wonders "why me?". lol
> 
> sam


Your comment about Hickory reminded me of a rabbit we once had- he repeatedlly mounted a ball in his cage that was there for him to play with (well he attempted it anyway, a little difficult as the ball kept rolling away!). Not quite sure that was all about- but he wasn't a very popular rabbit, he seemed to have a strange personality (or should it a rabbitality?). Wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Never fear...there was absolutely NOTHING pushy or rude in you post. We always welcome anyone who wants to join us!!!
> When we have a duplicate post, we call it a 'Gwennie'. I'll let her explain! LOL!
> Junek
> JuneK


And was your Gwennie deliberate? What a time to pull a Gwennie :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> thank you. my daughter bandaged it for me, i shall try and sleep with it on top of the covers. i'll give kntting a try tomorrow but think i will have to hold the wool differently as it's my 'flicking' finger that is hurt.


Maybe its time to try continental!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> 
> You only have to ask!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


Lovely pic, Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoe- what wonderful progress you have made since I have known you. To be able to forgive your husband and renew your vows and now be with him at this time is soo fantastic to hear.
Will pray for you both as you face this- for physical and sprtual strength.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How true Sam...need to sit out at the pool. Afraid the kids would think an albino whale was on the loose though. LOL!!! Also couldn't believe how white my hair is in the photo. LOL Perhaps I should change my name to Lily White Legs. ROFL
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


They can't be any whiter than mine, Gwen, which is why I'm getting a spray tan tonight for the wedding on Friday. I'm naturally fair skinned and over here my legs don't see a lot of sun!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


LOL LOL LOL, thanks my first laugh of the day, thank you so much, it's cloudy and cool this morning, glad I don't have to go out, have my coffee and am ready to start my day. Hope everyone is well and feeling better to day then yesterday. Now to catch up.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Betty, you, Angie and Marianne's son Ben are the first two entries in my brand-new prayer notebook! The old one was getting full, but now I have lots of room for all the prayer requests.
> 
> Those two soup recipes sound fabulous. They have been copied for future use. This weekend is going to be cool - it's only 56 right now- and meals have all been planned. Tonight is pizza and birthday cake at DD#2's; it's her youngest one's 3rd birthday.
> 
> Well, off to knit a little and maybe a nap before we go the the birthday party - I think 9 of the 10 grandkids will be there, so chaos will reign!! Gotta love it. Paula


Thank you Paula.. you are in ours also!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, much colder today! It has stopped raining here, but my two grandsons are due soon, while their sister goes to the dentist. I had hoped they might be able to play outside as they cause less havoc than if they are in the house, but it looks as if we may be staying indoors. I think they would be willing to brave the elements, but I am not sure that I am!


LOL LOL  soooo true.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> if you are having the same weather we are you aren't going to need a hose.
> 
> sam


Finally getting some rain Sam? Cloudy windy and going to rain here again today. sighs,... could be worse I guess, much more snd we will be flooded I'm afraid


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

martina said:


> It is a cold wet morning here in Devon. There are a few blue patches in the sky so it may clear up later. I had a friend call me on Sunday, her visitors from overseas had gone away for a couple of days and she kindly came over to help me with some packing. I cooked a roast chicken dinner for us as it was too wet and miserable to go out to eat as was our intention. She went off home later with a bag of crafty items for her grand daughters, a bag of paperbacks for herself, some wrapping paper., two handbags, a craft holder and some bits and pieces. She brought me some linen /cotton yarn too, and some fresh English strawberries. So we both had a pleasant bank holiday and got some work done. I hope those who have problems have a better day today. Take care all.


And a good day to you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers, i dont think i could stay awake all night for knitting! I would be crosseyed. LOL. Well done. Hope you get a big sleep tonight.


I did- it isn't unusual fo rme to be up most of hte night simply becuase I don't get sleepy. But not snormally on purpose currently. Although I am making some steps towards doing a night most weeks with a nursing agency so I might be be doing it more oftne. But for some reason it doesn't seem to bother me too much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lots of puffins out! a couple of dozen I reckon


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a problem; hope he can fix it. Will be interesting to find out what is causing it to do that. DH went out and checked the cucumbers today and they aren't doing to well so he is going to plant more.


Im quite envious of your garden Gwen. Everything is do big and ready to be producing! If we dont dry out s bit and get some sun we wont have anything!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pup Lover --- I'll take you along in my heart as we head to
> Bend, OR for our family reunion the middle of June. We're also going to visit Portland, OR --- I wanted to get to Seattle and Redmond, WA, but just couldn't fit it in this trip. I'll be taking pictures especially for you.


Thanks Rookie!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


Lol, cute!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your comment about Hickory reminded me of a rabbit we once had- he repeatedlly mounted a ball in his cage that was there for him to play with (well he attempted it anyway, a little difficult as the ball kept rolling away!). Not quite sure that was all about- but he wasn't a very popular rabbit, he seemed to have a strange personality (or should it a rabbitality?). Wonder what ever happened to him?


LOL LOL, funny  :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> We had a quiet day here. DH cooked his peppersteak and I cleaned up the mess.
> Been learning to make cuff down socks but after watching toe up with Judy's Magic Cast on, want to try that one as soon as I make a pair on two circulars. I am working on the 9cuff on next "now...doing cuff on one circ, then cuff on the next sock etc. Will see which method I like the best. I have noticed my arm hurts with the 9" so we'll see. Also still working on the ripple strips going for Angie for gifts. Plenty to keep my mind occupied.
> Angie came home from the hospital today, so I will be back out there tomorrow. Now she can only get up to the bedside potty with help. I can bathe her in the bed or can get her in the tub with David's help. I have Mom's over the tub bath chair. All she has to do is sit down and slide over, hang the casted leg off the side and can use the hand held shower attachment to do the rest.
> Kelsey called this afternoon crying. She has been with her since last Thursday and is just exhausted. She has obligations with her boys so time for me to take over again. Don't know how much or if SIL will be of any help.
> I love you all so much...you just don't know how uplifting it is to come to this site. I would just love to be in the Knitapalooza. Not this year but will be there in spirit. Betty


My prayers are with you, Angie, and Kelsey. Praying for strength and comfort for you and Kelsey. And quick healing and less pain for Angie. I keep you in my thoughts.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It's really interesting watching the puffins. Suddenly they all disappear and sure enough in flys a gull and then as it flys off somehow they now and all pop up again.
I had been thinking of going to bed but have been distracted by the puffins!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> wrong birdge june.
> 
> sam
> 
> the troll sits under the aurora bridge.


OOPS!! 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


He is such a cutie!! Can really see your cool haircut in the picture AND the newest tattoo!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

My DD has left, yesterday, and she has called me already this morning. LOL
Yaaaaaaa my hands are better will try to knit today, pray I can, miss my knitting, gifts need to be made, and I am so behind,  but will do what I can, I feel good today, and that is a nice thing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> Bulldog,
> I have a hydrangea too and I know that lyme makes it pink. My DH is the garden guy and says if you put epsom salts around the base of it the ph would change and it will turn blue....my guess is that it is the magnesium that does the trick. If you try it let me know if it works. Hubby is a little forgetful these days and I am not always sure.
> EJ


I've also heard of the old way of putting rusty nails around hydrangeas to turn them blue. Have no idea if it works! May just be an old wives tale.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi all! I've been off line for 10 days since our computer went on the blink and I think I've got withdrawal symptoms! :lol: DS was sorting it so we just had to wait until he had the time to get to it. Anyhow it's back and working again and I've got an awful lot of reading to do! Get back to you soon as.


Wondered why you were missing- thought maybe it was the wedding. Glad you are back. Was the wedding this weekend? or am I totally muddled as to when it was?
EDIT- it is Friday I see. So I was only slightly muddled.
I hope Luke wears something under his kilt! Do they do tartan nappies?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I didn't think it was possible because he was so cute before --- but he's just keeps getting cuter - love this smile and just seems to shine from the inside out.



KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> And was your Gwennie deliberate? What a time to pull a Gwennie :-D :-D :-D


No, just a goof from the eternal klutz! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoe I see John has moved on- you will have some mixed emotions as time goes by but praise the Lord that you fixed things up with John befor ehe went to see God.
And what a lovely hymn. I saw the rainbow while it was singing about no more storms and thought I hope we still have rainbows- but then realised we won't need them anymore so we will not need reminding of Gods covenant once we are in his presence.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne so sorry about how unwell Ben has suddenly become- will keep him on my list for pray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi is having not tingling - itch - tickle - nada - where oh where is little bentley? lol
> 
> sam


Judging by hte recent photo you don't need to ask that question


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what church would that be darowil - the church of england?
> 
> sam


We call it Anglican over here- but yes what was once called the Church of England (and certainly was when it was orginally built).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> rainy good morning from surrey. bit colder here today. Tried knitting last night, but it is soooo slow and kept stabbing myself with the needles.
> Just off to shops, but will catch up later. Love and huigs xxx


I am having one of thos mirnings, I shoukld have posted this message on Connections. I even managed to lock Mr P out of the house today and then bought enough grass seed to cover the planet! Also my typing is not great either. Other than that I am fine although others may have a different opinion.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Phew, caught up at last....now to look back at last week's - wish me luck! :lol:


that was quick I haven't been up to date since early Saturday morning (our time, and now very late Tuesday night) and I am still about 20 pages behind. However I did finish last weeks- and that was a biggie too. Really should go to bed- had intended having an early night so I could read a book rather than a machine in bed as DH is away but din't make it. Just as I was thinking of it the puffins appeared.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe its time to try continental!


Maybe it is. I shall have a look. thanks


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Tuesday morning to all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am up to page 30 of this weeks party, need to read to page73 :shock: won't be able to read more this morning but will do my best to "catch up" with all the comings and goings today and tonight!

I have been very busy in the yard, got the new flower bed tilled and top soil added and tilled in. I did reduce the size, LOL.. didn't realize how big I had made it and I wouldn't have been able to get my lawn tractor around to keep the grass mowed. A landscape friend drove by and he told me to run my tiller around the bare ground and throw some grass seed (that he gave me) when I water the new bed the grass should take hold. I am going to take his advice, but go one step better and get another scoop of top soil and scatter over when I till, that should give the seed an extra boost!!! 
I am a bit sore this morning, mainly my hands, but really feel the exercise I am getting will be of great benefit in the long run. I love being outside in the sun and the dirt, LOL. Have always been at my father's side when he was in the garden. I truly get a feeling of relief and satisfaction when I'm out working in the yard, great for my mental state, even though it does take a toll on the physical being, LOL. 
I love all the pictures that have been posted, the gardens, the trees, the elephants and the cape. Shirley I'm so happy that they restored the workshop! The recipes are wonderful also!!
I need to shut this down again and get the roses planted before the sun moves to that side of the house! C says I need to wash out the bed of the truck also.. it does smell, LOL and she wants to take it when we go to town as she needs a bit more wood pieces for her upcoming project for another blog post. For those that have looked at her blog she posted pictures of the dolls wearing the outfits that Gwen made for her. She loves them and is so very happy that Gwen made them for her!!
Wishing everyone sunshine and rainbows.. moonlight and stars to guide your path... be careful in all that you do today and always remember you are each so very important to us, hugs, loves and always in my thoughts and prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Marianne, if you run out of grass seed apparently I've just bought enough to cover the planet! :roll: 
Mr P loves his garden and would spend all day every day in it if he could. In fact he is out there now in the pouring rain.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh he is soooooo adorable! Love it that he loves the bunny you made!

Pntuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've also heard of the old way of putting rusty nails around hydrangeas to turn them blue. Have no idea if it works! May just be an old wives tale.
> JuneK


It worked for our hydrangeas when we lived in Vancouver in the 60's and 70's not sure whether the nails are the same now though. We had a lot of beautiful hydrangeas there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sugarsugar wrote:
> What are you using to learn this technique? I have promised Shirley that I will teach this- but need to learn it first! This isn't til next year sometime so I have plenty of time, but would be a good idea to do it a few times so I really know what I am doing! I'm sure it won't be that difficult and I suspect easier than on magic loop. (two at a time that is not magic loop. I have been doing that for a few years- and didn't need to learn it to take the workshop).
> 
> I ordered Sock I,II, and III videos from Amazon. I like them am and learning, but think Cat Bordhi on Youtube has the best. I like the gusset heel better than one on these videos. I have heard Youtube is fixing to start charging. Have you all heard this? That will be bomber!


Thanks Bulldog. I will look Cat Bordhi's up soon- especially if there is any truth in the rumour of You Tube charging- what a sudden drop they will find in usage if they did that!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen. Your pups are adorable! Love all your flowers! Beautiful! Your tomatoes are so big! DH has two plants he has been babying for a month. They are half the size of yours . I told him about the diapers and sponges but he said too late now.

Your truck is amazing! It definitely needs your knitting tattoo. That would be perfect.

Again your flowers are beautiful!

Thanks for posting

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, with your usual wisdom and understanding, you managed to touch on just the issue that had been bothering me for some time. I did not respond at once, because this did not seem an occasion for a facile reply, but when I first dropped in on the tea party, only a few weeks ago, I was welcomed, but at the same time, told very firmly that religion and politics were forbidden topics here. That was fine by me, since I believe that, while both have the potential to do a great deal of good in the world, all too often they are used by those with less than good intent, ato promote hatred and harm.
> 
> I personally have no religious belief. I was brought up within the Christian tradition, and broadly subscribe to the ethical foundations of that faith, but beyond that, I cannot pretend to any faith. I have therefore been a little uncomfortable of late. It is not that anyone has tried to force their belief upon me: they most certainly have not. But, dear friends, and I hope we may still be friends after this, if I do not rush to offer prayers for all the distressing situations some of you are going through, it is not that I do not care about your trouble, but simply that I do not think that prayer from me would be either appropriate or efficacious. I am always mindful of the distress of others and keep them in my thoughts, but to claim to pray for them would be simply deceitful on my part and insulting towards those who have a genuine faith.
> 
> ...


Prays are only expected from those who feel free to offer them- and I never offer to pray for anyone unless I know that they have asked for them (either now or in the past) or have expressed clear appreciation for them. I would certainly hope that we don't make it feel complusary that you pray to join in the KTP.
But this is an eclectic group of people and we all have varying beliefs or lack of and generally we do a good job I think of appreciating this in others. 
But for some of us it is a major part of our lives and so when these people are facing major life issues (as many have over the last couple of years) it is only natural for us to offer what for them is the best thing we can offer them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


Isn't he lovely?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Darowil, I have just tried lkooking up continental knitting on YouTube but all I get is a blank screen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day. 
Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several. 
I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life. 
DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath. 
I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Zoe I see John has moved on- you will have some mixed emotions as time goes by but praise the Lord that you fixed things up with John befor ehe went to see God.
> And what a lovely hymn. I saw the rainbow while it was singing about no more storms and thought I hope we still have rainbows- but then realised we won't need them anymore so we will not need reminding of Gods covenant once we are in his presence.


Ditto


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


Lovely sweater, What yarn did you use?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Tuesday morning to all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am up to page 30 of this weeks party, need to read to page73 :shock: won't be able to read more this morning but will do my best to "catch up" with all the comings and goings today and tonight!
> 
> I have been very busy in the yard, got the new flower bed tilled and top soil added and tilled in. I did reduce the size, LOL.. didn't realize how big I had made it and I wouldn't have been able to get my lawn tractor around to keep the grass mowed. A landscape friend drove by and he told me to run my tiller around the bare ground and throw some grass seed (that he gave me) when I water the new bed the grass should take hold. I am going to take his advice, but go one step better and get another scoop of top soil and scatter over when I till, that should give the seed an extra boost!!!
> I am a bit sore this morning, mainly my hands, but really feel the exercise I am getting will be of great benefit in the long run. I love being outside in the sun and the dirt, LOL. Have always been at my father's side when he was in the garden. I truly get a feeling of relief and satisfaction when I'm out working in the yard, great for my mental state, even though it does take a toll on the physical being, LOL.
> ...


Right back at you.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Poledra we have missed you!
Beautiful sweater. I just love the yarn. So pretty

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris,  You are still very much a frienc, and I hope that I in no way make you uncomfortable. Hugs. By the way, I'm reading back to front so if I get a little mixed up, well, you know why.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lurker love your new avatar

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> and what a lovely shot of our little fellow- he looks so happy, bandage and all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Poledra we have missed you!
> Beautiful sweater. I just love the yarn. So pretty
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you, it's the sweater pattern and yarn that Dstepmother picked out at Brown Sheep Wool, the colors are actually a bit more oranges and greens with some fushia in there, but the camera on my phone doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think this is just my size

  

Pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


That is beautiful, love the color, nice job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Marianne, if you run out of grass seed apparently I've just bought enough to cover the planet! :roll:
> Mr P loves his garden and would spend all day every day in it if he could. In fact he is out there now in the pouring rain.


lol, can I borrow him to work on mine? lol It needs lots of work. :shock: 
We just laid grass seed last week on the front lawn, hopefully I won't have a weed cemetery anymore.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I remember you talking about your trip to Brown Sheep Wool! And this is the result of that trip! 
NICE,

Pontuf

,


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's the sweater pattern and yarn that Dstepmother picked out at Brown Sheep Wool, the colors are actually a bit more oranges and greens with some fushia in there, but the camera on my phone doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


I have been presuming you were busy, but missed having you around!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Lurker love your new avatar
> 
> Pontuf


It is one of my favourite shots from my trip 'home', this one and the shot of Eillean Donan Castle that I was using a wee while ago.
I have just been emailed the sale notice of my grandparent's former house, Lovely to see inside again- the owners were out when we attempted to call on them in 2011.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Don't forget slide - slide on a set of sunnies to protect the eyes.


And Seek- seek out shade
http://www.cancer.org.au/preventing-cancer/sun-protection/campaigns-and-events/slip-slop-slap-seek-slide.html 
the current one apparently


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, can I borrow him to work on mine? lol It needs lots of work. :shock:
> We just laid grass seed last week on the front lawn, hopefully I won't have a weed cemetery anymore.


We have mostly moss rather than grass, but at least it is green and the gks love it cos it is bouncy. The grass seed is to go where he has been patching the the lawn round the new pond. Hope you have well behaved weed free grass. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> They turned off the analogue tv signal here in Brisbane today. Good thing I inherited the smaller digital tv when the seniors bought a larger one.


Ours went off a few months ago- and now it is too confusing for me to work out how to turn ont he TV! Do have some stations up here in my room, but not all of them. And since they chnaged the signlas for some I haven't even tried! Don't watch a lot of telly but like it occasionally- usually for the cricket!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Maybe it is. I shall have a look. thanks


I still haven't worked out purl but can do knit- and it is very useful at times but I do still prefer my flicking- after around 50 years I guess its not surprisng. But it will give you a chance to keep knitting. Maybe even if only in garter stitch!
BTW did finally finish a BSJ as you may have seen- but no photo as didn't even get time to put all the buttons on! ASJ still on hold.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am having one of thos mirnings, I shoukld have posted this message on Connections. I even managed to lock Mr P out of the house today and then bought enough grass seed to cover the planet! Also my typing is not great either. Other than that I am fine although others may have a different opinion.


We all have those mornings, I think...sometimes I feel like I should have just stayed in bed!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> I still haven't worked out purl but can do knit- and it is very useful at times but I do still prefer my flicking- after around 50 years I guess its not surprisng. But it will give you a chance to keep knitting. Maybe even if only in garter stitch!
> BTW did finally finish a BSJ as you may have seen- but no photo as didn't even get time to put all the buttons on! ASJ still on hold.


I've got so many things on hold that I need a whole room in which to keep them!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I went to the hairdresser this morning and got my hair trimmed. While in the chair the girl asked me what I was currently working on. Everyone in the shop knows I knit and crochet as most of them have been gifted with my efforts at one time or another. That prompted her to tell me she could crochet but could not get the hang of knitting. She can cast on but can't tell the difference between knit and purl. 

Long story short: I will stop by tomorrow to see if I can get her started.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't forget our Scottish Kelpies! I was in the Kelpie Patrol when I was in the Brownies! :lol:


I was am Imp in brownies, my older sister was a fairy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Tuesday morning to all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I am up to page 30 of this weeks party, need to read to page73 :shock: won't be able to read more this morning but will do my best to "catch up" with all the comings and goings today and tonight!
> 
> I have been very busy in the yard, got the new flower bed tilled and top soil added and tilled in. I did reduce the size, LOL.. didn't realize how big I had made it and I wouldn't have been able to get my lawn tractor around to keep the grass mowed. A landscape friend drove by and he told me to run my tiller around the bare ground and throw some grass seed (that he gave me) when I water the new bed the grass should take hold. I am going to take his advice, but go one step better and get another scoop of top soil and scatter over when I till, that should give the seed an extra boost!!!
> I am a bit sore this morning, mainly my hands, but really feel the exercise I am getting will be of great benefit in the long run. I love being outside in the sun and the dirt, LOL. Have always been at my father's side when he was in the garden. I truly get a feeling of relief and satisfaction when I'm out working in the yard, great for my mental state, even though it does take a toll on the physical being, LOL.
> ...


So glad you had enough energy to send us a note, Marianne....You've really been busy in your yard. I come from a long line of farmers and every spring, I long to get my hands in the dirt. But living in apartment, that won't happen. Can't even have houseplants---my cat thinks they're for her to snack on and I'd hate to have something poisonous tempt her!
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Darowil, I have just tried lkooking up continental knitting on YouTube but all I get is a blank screen.






Don't know if this will work for you- but it is how I do my knits- and have even just done some purls! Think it would be good if I spent more time on it getting used to it. It will be quicker I think once it is second nature. So should practice on the simple piece I am working on now.

But surely there are more than one option on You Tube?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It worked for our hydrangeas when we lived in Vancouver in the 60's and 70's not sure whether the nails are the same now though. We had a lot of beautiful hydrangeas there.


Always nice to have old wives tales verified....sometimes they're true.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
JuneK

this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I went to the hairdresser this morning and got my hair trimmed. While in the chair the girl asked me what I was currently working on. Everyone in the shop knows I knit and crochet as most of them have been gifted with my efforts at one time or another. That prompted her to tell me she could crochet but could not get the hang of knitting. She can cast on but can't tell the difference between knit and purl.
> 
> Long story short: I will stop by tomorrow to see if I can get her started.


I had a similar coversation with a lady in the hardwareshop.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuRLFl36tDY
> Don't know if this will work for you- but it is how I do my knits- and have even just done some purls! Think it would be good if I spent more time on it getting used to it. It will be quicker I think once it is second nature. So should practice on the simple piece I am working on now.
> 
> But surely there are more than one option on You Tube?


Thanks, Sandy has sent me a email with how she does continental too. I will get my son in law to have a look and see whey I can't get YouTube. Maybe I need to connect to something - it's all to technical for me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, love the new avatar, thank you, good to be back. 

Kate, Luke is just too cute, I think he gets cuter (sp) with each picture taken. 

I'm backwards to page 69, so onward I go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was am Imp in brownies, my older sister was a fairy.


I'd forgotten the Imps. How are you today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, Sandy has sent me a email with how she does continental too. I will get my son in law to have a look and see whey I can't get YouTube. Maybe I need to connect to something - it's all to technical for me.


As I'm new I sure wouldn't try and tell someone how to do it. I have fgone back to flciking- my tension was tighter despite people saying it would be lser. One reason I remember why I haven't really tired, I already need to go down at least one needle size, often two so if my work ends up even loser I thinkk it might be rather difficult to get the right tension! But this was tighter so maybe I will buck the trend, may as well be different and I might end up using hte size the pattern says! But better not change mid square! Or even in the middle of these squares as I have wporked out the stitch count etc that works to get them to size.

And i have caught up so will escape to bed now. Maybe tomorrow I can start on Digests! One advantage of being so far behid on Dgests is I don't get any new posts- had 14 emails just then, all 14 for the KTP (and the time before all but about 2 were for this KTP. What comes of bein gof on th eKTP for so long.
Nigh tnIght all. (well I guess have a good Tuesday for most of you as I go to bed Wednesday morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well put Julie. :thumbup:


Very well put indeed. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are just from the games section that came on my computer - long ago i played "live" but not for a long time - i play against electra - benjamin and casey - my three dogs that have all crossed the rainbow bridge. electra has been winning more than usual lately.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I know. Hearts can really make the time fly Sam!
> Which website do you play on? Do you play against the computer or live players?
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! Dear husband is under foot today...took an extra day off to make it a long holiday weekend for him. Trouble is, he's under foot - lol! 

He wanted to go and "do something" together today but as usual, he didn't check the calendar on the front of the refrigerator, to see that today I am in cake-baking mode. Our dear neighbor asked me to make a birthday cake for her to take to her husband's work tomorrow, as a surprise. If she makes something at home, he will know something is up  Dear husband is scowling so I made enough batter for the 12 x 18 inch sheet cake plus enough for one 9" round (for dear husband). I still can't quite calculate to get my recipes zeroed in right...usually have too much batter and frosting but I guess that is a good thing...better than being short! The sheet cake is in the oven now at 325 degrees F and when it is done, I will turn the oven up to 350 for the little cake. 

The cake will have a baseball theme as our neighbor is the biggest Minnesota Twins fan ever, I think. I will take a photo, when I'm done...lots of ideas in my head, just not sure how well I can execute them. I was going to try my hand at making marshmallow fondant but the last time I did it, I left it in the mixer too long and broke a gear in the head of it...got it taken apart, part ordered and put back together before dear husband knew what I did - sneaky, I know. I'm tempted to try it again so I can roll it out and cut out what would be the shape of a jersey and paint with food coloring on it with our neighbor's last name and the number 60 under...so it looks like a jersey but we will see how that all goes. Might be easier with frosting but if I'm not steady-handed today, that could be a disaster too...eeeeeek! I will do my best and that's the best I can do, right? Right!

If anyone is looking for an easy smaller shawl to knit, I got myself talked into participating in a knit-along at my local yarn shop for the Summer Flies shawl, posted on Ravelry ($2.75 to purchase the pattern...so much for looking for free patterns - lol). Each row is written out - no charts. I'm zipping right along on that one and it is knit on size US8/5mm circular needles and uses what we used to call 4-ply worsted weight. I get so confused with the new way yarn is coded...I guess it would be medium weight #4 now? Anyway, a medium weight yarn...not sport weight and not chunky but in between  Anyway, still have to block the Verde Al Sol but I'll get to it eventually 

Hope everyone is having a good day/afternoon/evening! XOXO


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> here is a housekeeper I want! lol, *chuckles* Zoe


LOLOLOLOL!!! I also could use one that does that, mine don't seem to pick anything up, just leave hair behind. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is your finger today purplefi?

sam

did mr p get everything planted that you bought the other day?



PurpleFi said:


> I was in the Fairies. But of course there is the Cornish Piskie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had a skype request from comfort.opp - does that belong to anyone here on the knitting tea party, kathy - i accepted yours and busyworking bee i accepted yours also. now to get my skype working,

comfort.opp - you know what my first thoughts on this were?

sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I'm new I sure wouldn't try and tell someone how to do it. I have fgone back to flciking- my tension was tighter despite people saying it would be lser. One reason I remember why I haven't really tired, I already need to go down at least one needle size, often two so if my work ends up even loser I thinkk it might be rather difficult to get the right tension! But this was tighter so maybe I will buck the trend, may as well be different and I might end up using hte size the pattern says! But better not change mid square! Or even in the middle of these squares as I have wporked out the stitch count etc that works to get them to size.
> 
> And i have caught up so will escape to bed now. Maybe tomorrow I can start on Digests! One advantage of being so far behid on Dgests is I don't get any new posts- had 14 emails just then, all 14 for the KTP (and the time before all but about 2 were for this KTP. What comes of bein gof on th eKTP for so long.
> Nigh tnIght all. (well I guess have a good Tuesday for most of you as I go to bed Wednesday morning.


Good night and sleep well. I have just put a smaller bandage on my finger and tried a bit of knitting, which is easier. It sounds as if continental might be too complicated for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Absolutely. In my prayers also.


Mine too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


I hope kitty gave it the paw up, it's beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> how is your finger today purplefi?
> 
> sam
> 
> did mr p get everything planted that you bought the other day?


Finger is improving thanks, trying to knit a bit. Mr P has been gardening in the rain - I have not! How are you?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty!

pontuf



jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


This looks lovely, June!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was just checking out bendigo woolen mills darowil - found an angora/wool blend i really liked - just for fun i put it in my basket to see what the shipping costs would be - $32.50 american. i will really need to think about that one. but they have such gorgeous yarns.

sam



darowil said:


> A late welcome- I got way behind over the weekend- and still trying to catch up. We always welcome new comers, and more prayers are always welcome- we seem to have a never supply of needs for Him to deal with- and we have seen some wonderfully amazing answers to our prayers as well.
> 
> Your last post reminded me that the other day at church a man commented on having seen me knitting the weekend before at a conference and it had prompted him to start again (wonder if David will consider it worth the long trip to have prompted someone to get back into knitting? doubt it somehow. So I encouraged him (of course) and then suggested that he try Bendigo Woolen Mills as he likes good quality wool (Sam these are the ones that have that yarn you like so much) and so he was going to look and maybe order some of their newest yarn (bamboo/wool mix). His wife also knits so when he goes wrong she can fix his work for him. Now that would be nice- to have someone do that bit!
> 
> Heard from my MIL today and she loves the Wrapghan. She also said that my BIL loves it as it just happens to be his school colours and he gets cold (don't know why he finds a Melbourne winter cold having been born and breed in London UK) but that no way was he getting it! I have some photos of her in it- when DH gets back I will get the photos into iphoto so I can remove the heads and post the photos so you can all see it. And I must finish writing down what I actually did, as I changed it fairly significantly from the original!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness kate - what a wonderful little boy. killer smile. i think all small children have their own personal guardian angel - in fact i am sure of it or my little grandsons would never have made it.

sam



KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam I used to play live but some of the players were really nasty, nasty, especially when you gave them the queen of spades!
I must say of all the card games hearts players are really not so nice, excluding you and me of course. 

pontuf

OK I have downloaded Skype on our desktop computer , now where do I go to learn how to learn how to use it?

We delayed our trip to Durango a few days and plan to leave tomorrow. Less traffic on the roads and had to make a net barricade to keep Pontuf in the back seat. He keeps creeping into the front especially when the back seats are down. He never did this with Clarence but now it has become a problem. I think we have solved it. The netting lets him be right there with us but restrains him to behind the front seats

pontuf

OK tell me where to go to start Skype. My skype name is charlottepontuf

.


thewren said:


> they are just from the games section that came on my computer - long ago i played "live" but not for a long time - i play against electra - benjamin and casey - my three dogs that have all crossed the rainbow bridge. electra has been winning more than usual lately.
> 
> sam


 :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, Sam, Brantley (DH) was holding him and thoroughly loving it. He's a very hands on dad and grandpa much as you seem to be. Here's one more picture with me holding him.


Oh, great picture Gwen, and he's just too cute. 
Heaven help us if ever Luke, Emmett and Brantley are all in the same place at the same time, the girls just won't know what to do.  :shock: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary looked at the rain guage this morning and we have gotten an inch of rain - heidi said it rained all night - i sure didn't hear it and my front door was open all night for the cats.

it's warm today - really breezy - a little muggy - don't know if it will blow up anymore rain or not.

the rain was very welcome - it has been so dry here - the air just drier than dry - so i am not complaining. wasn't planning on being out and about today anyhow.

this should really make the grass grow.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Finally getting some rain Sam? Cloudy windy and going to rain here again today. sighs,... could be worse I guess, much more snd we will be flooded I'm afraid


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I just love this little guy!

pontuf



EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


Oh, she's lovely!!!! I want to hold. My son had better get on the ball and find a good lady, I want a grand baby sometime in the near future while I can still chase them around. lol


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I wish we would get some rain but probably not until September, monsoon season. Rain is what I miss most living in the desert.
Looks like it is raining in Durango so we may see some on our trip.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> gary looked at the rain guage this morning and we have gotten an inch of rain - heidi said it rained all night - i sure didn't hear it and my front door was open all night for the cats.
> 
> it's warm today - really breezy - a little muggy - don't know if it will blow up anymore rain or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


Ooh, gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patches - have i missed something about your hands? or are you like some of us when arthur comes to visit?

it's good having such a good relationship with your daughter - enjoy it.

sam



Patches39 said:


> My DD has left, yesterday, and she has called me already this morning. LOL
> Yaaaaaaa my hands are better will try to knit today, pray I can, miss my knitting, gifts need to be made, and I am so behind,  but will do what I can, I feel good today, and that is a nice thing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quite true - lol. we are just anxious for his arrival - the cradle is ready for him anytime.

sam



darowil said:


> Judging by hte recent photo you don't need to ask that question


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh purplefi - you have made my day - how was mr p when you let him back in?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I am having one of thos mirnings, I shoukld have posted this message on Connections. I even managed to lock Mr P out of the house today and then bought enough grass seed to cover the planet! Also my typing is not great either. Other than that I am fine although others may have a different opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, love the new avatar, thank you, good to be back.
> 
> Kate, Luke is just too cute, I think he gets cuter (sp) with each picture taken.
> 
> I'm backwards to page 69, so onward I go.


While we were visiting the Castle there was also a wedding party- not surprising when, although ruined, the Castle is so picturesque! I am now cold rather than just chilly the temperature is down to 50F (10C) inside 37F (3C ) outside. Just put on my fingerless gloves- to type. Need a coffee to warm up- actually will make that a cup of miso. 
My bonus bonds money has come through- so I will go down to sort out my visa today- I am thinking of enquiring how much for a shampoo and blow dry- it would be so nice to have someone else do it- but really depends on the cost.I noticed a women's hairdresser the other day- there are about 7 barbershops locally! The businesses tend to come and go a bit!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi everyone, there is more that I want to post before my next chapter in life begins. hmmm, also did not want to forget to post this important event I want to share with you all. Here it is:
> 
> Today I was able to be a part of a blessed event. My husband, John Gordon Tetley, received the final call to come home to his heavenly Father and Lord Jesus Christ. I was there holding his hand as he passed into glory at 10:05 AM Eastern Time, May 27, 2013. It was blessed because the angels are rejoicing with me that another of God's children has come home. I am truly happy for him. This is the song/video I played as I knelt at his bedside one last time this morning at 10:30. We have a celebration of his life this coming Friday at 10AM Central time. Zoe
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> While we were visiting the Castle there was also a wedding party- not surprising when, although ruined, the Castle is so picturesque! I am now cold rather than just chilly the temperature is down to 50F (10C) inside 37F (3C ) outside. Just put on my fingerless gloves- to type. Need a coffee to warm up- actually will make that a cup of miso.
> My bonus bonds money has come through- so I will go down to sort out my visa today- I am thinking of enquiring how much for a shampoo and blow dry- it would be so nice to have someone else do it- but really depends on the cost.I noticed a women's hairdresser the other day- there are about 7 barbershops locally! The businesses tend to come and go a bit!


It does feel wonderful to have our hair done by someone else, but I am with you on cost, sometimes it's is just amazing how much some can charge for just a wash and dry. :shock: Hope it works for you, that you can enjoy getting one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sweater is lovely poledra - love the color and the pattern it made.

drive safely energy zooming out to husband on his cross country journey.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very well put indeed. :thumbup:


an instance where this new editing causes confusion- wondering what you are referring to? I'll have to go back to sugarsugar and see if I can find her post- but she was pretty busy last night, just at the point I was getting really tired!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had a skype request from comfort.opp - does that belong to anyone here on the knitting tea party, kathy - i accepted yours and busyworking bee i accepted yours also. now to get my skype working,
> 
> comfort.opp - you know what my first thoughts on this were?
> 
> sam


not anyone I have encountered- I would be cautious Sam- given the, was it Russian woman ? you had a request from!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our guests just left a few minutes ago. The cookout was nice and it was so much fun getting to visit with our young friends. With their permission I am posting a picture of the baby who will be 5 months old on the 30th. His name is Leandro but he is called Lalo. He has such a sweet disposition which does not surprise me as both parents are very even tempered.
> I made him the cuddle bunny he is holding on to this morning. It tickled me to death how much he gravitated toward it.


Awe, so sweet, and all that hair, I bet mom had indigestion for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> not anyone I have encountered- I would be cautious Sam- given the, was it Russian woman ? you had a request from!


LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> an instance where this new editing causes confusion- wondering what you are referring to? I'll have to go back to sugarsugar and see if I can find her post- but she was pretty busy last night, just at the point I was getting really tired!


About your post to Kathleendoris.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh purplefi - you have made my day - how was mr p when you let him back in?
> 
> sam


I couldn't let him back in as he had given me a lift to the shops, I had locked the door and put his key in my pocket! Our neighbours that have a spare key are away, but luckily there is a spare key. Unfortunely this is in the back garden, so he had to climb up the gate to reach the latch which is on the inside and them scrabble arouun in the wet undergrowth to find the bunny that was hiding the key. I thought it was all very funny -HE DID NOT! So I bought him a big box of chocolates (but only because they were less than half price)
I am now starting another wingspan to take with me when I go away next wee. Mr P is very pleased I am going away - he will enjoy the peace and quiet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't worry the pixies and elves don't read that much, they rely on the gnomes to tell them what is going on! Apparetly moles are fussy creatures and only dig their holes in really good soil. So you must have a great garden.


LOL!! Moles remind me that my grandmother who passed away would tell my stepmother that they needed to get rid of the earthworms in the lawn, that they were making big holes in it. lol...somehow I think she got moles and earthworms rather confused. lol...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> About your post to Kathleendoris.


thanks Kaye! saved me hunting!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would like to be able to knit continetal but it would sure take a while.

sam



darowil said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuRLFl36tDY
> Don't know if this will work for you- but it is how I do my knits- and have even just done some purls! Think it would be good if I spent more time on it getting used to it. It will be quicker I think once it is second nature. So should practice on the simple piece I am working on now.
> 
> But surely there are more than one option on You Tube?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Moles remind me that my grandmother who passed away would tell my stepmother that they needed to get rid of the earthworms in the lawn, that they were making big holes in it. lol...somehow I think she got moles and earthworms rather confused. lol...


boy that was some confusion. If I remember the size of mole holes and hills correctly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I couldn't let him back in as he had given me a lift to the shops, I had locked the door and put his key in my pocket! Our neighbours that have a spare key are away, but luckily there is a spare key. Unfortunely this is in the back garden, so he had to climb up the gate to reach the latch which is on the inside and them scrabble arouun in the wet undergrowth to find the bunny that was hiding the key. I thought it was all very funny -HE DID NOT! So I bought him a big box of chocolates (but only because they were less than half price)
> I am now starting another wingspan to take with me when I go away next wee. Mr P is very pleased I am going away - he will enjoy the peace and quiet!


You have had quite the day, also it seems, did Mr. P. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is lovely june - the wedding couple will love it.

sam



jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> boy that was some confusion. If I remember the size of moe holes and hills correctly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL, yes, that is what we thought also. lol


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Of course you will! I've have already asked folks to bring their laptops if possible and we will be attempting to skype at least from Sam's. I will by then have upgraded my Skype account so that we can do conference call with many on line at once. Only one person has to have the premium account. I will also try to skype from the other locations throughout the day but just don't know if the locations have WI-FI. I will post a simplified itinerary for KTP to see so you can know times. I want as many folks as possible to be able to virtually be with us!.
> Gweniepooh


I'll have my tablet and as long as I have signal, I'll be able to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Luke...but still smiling big! Such a love.


KateB said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> > KATE...so good to see you back. We need updated picture of DGS
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that where all that hair comes from.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOLOL!!! I also could use one that does that, mine don't seem to pick anything up, just leave hair behind. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am fine purplefi - loving our weather which is warming up - a bit muggy but not too bad. i didn't even go back to bed for a nap so i must be feeling really good.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Finger is improving thanks, trying to knit a bit. Mr P has been gardening in the rain - I have not! How are you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look at those big eyes - too cute.

sam



EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she was from brazil - had a hard time getting rid of her.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> not anyone I have encountered- I would be cautious Sam- given the, was it Russian woman ? you had a request from!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet he will miss you and be glad when you are home again.

sam

i still think it is funny - would love to have a picture of mr p climbing over the gate.



PurpleFi said:


> I couldn't let him back in as he had given me a lift to the shops, I had locked the door and put his key in my pocket! Our neighbours that have a spare key are away, but luckily there is a spare key. Unfortunely this is in the back garden, so he had to climb up the gate to reach the latch which is on the inside and them scrabble arouun in the wet undergrowth to find the bunny that was hiding the key. I thought it was all very funny -HE DID NOT! So I bought him a big box of chocolates (but only because they were less than half price)
> I am now starting another wingspan to take with me when I go away next wee. Mr P is very pleased I am going away - he will enjoy the peace and quiet!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm caught up for now - am going to sit outdoors and knit on the baby blanket. back later.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm caught up for now - am going to sit outdoors and knit on the baby blanket. back later.
> 
> sam


lucky you being able to sit outside! I will be out as little as possible today- or if I do I will have gloves- hat, thickest jacket, cowl- could do with some ear muffs too- I know this will have the Canadians roaring with laughter but for us 3C is really cold!!!!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


That must be so annoying! sorry to hear this.
Now I see the blanket, I don't think the difference is as extreme as it sounded in words- I agree with the others that it adds character to the giraffe!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


But it's awfully cute all the same. I think it just adds to the personality of the giraffe. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> lucky you being able to sit outside! I will be out as little as possible today- or if I do I will have gloves- hat, thickest jacket, cowl- could do with some ear muffs too- I know this will have the Canadians roaring with laughter but for us 3C is really cold!!!!


Actually Julie - we were really cold in New Zealand in the winter. We were used to having heavy clothes and central heating. this was in l971,2 and 3 - and we were amazed that everyone wore shorts. I was cold all winter long. Didn't bother Pat and the boys that much. I can feel cold in 80 degree weather though.

Pontuf, I remember when we were in Mesa - and we would go to the flea market on Superstition highway on a 'cool ' day and all the locals would have hats and even sometimes ear muffs on and heavy coats. Everyone kidded us because we were in our shorts. A different matter when the heat hit though-- We thought we would melt before it was time to come home in April. lots of nice memories of both places.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

EJS, I love your blanket and I don't think the difference will be anything like as obvious to anyone else as it is to you. I am assuming it is knitted? I really am not good at intarsia projects: I have tried a few times, but the results have been disappointing. The giraffe has real personality and I am sure will come to be much loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know Patches I actually am closer to Marianne in many ways than I am to my own sister who lives only 5 miles from me. I told Marianne that last night. God has truly blessed me putting her in my life along with C, Sue, and now their other friend Deb. And I owe it all to this wonderful site, Knitting Paradise. I would never have met any of them if it hadn't been for KP and KPT. I truly consider folks online here friends too and it has been a real blessing. I would never imagined the joy I have found from the friendships here and where it has led.
> 
> Okay, enough mushy stuff....today we are having a small cookout. It has been requested that we have hotdogs so hotdogs it is. I'm hoping to convince DH that we grill them rather than boil in water. I so prefer that. Besides...it's not a cookout if we don't cook out. LOL DH is going to make a couple of his marvelous lemon meringue pies for dessert. Sometimes he get so excited about them he rushes them and they are not as good/pretty but hopefully he will allow himself plenty of time. Either way they will taste good. Nothing fancy just the standard condensed milk recipe but he does a good job of it. DH offered to go to the grocery store to get everything while I picked up the house a bit.
> 
> ...


Truck is too much fun!!! Yes a knitting motif would be a wonderful way to top it off. 

Hugs, prayers, and healing energies to Marianne and Ben also. 
Love the furbabies and plants. What's a little space, we can use as many pages as we want, they are free after all. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


We are always our own worst critics, aren't we? Your giraffe is so very cute that I doubt anyone else will notice any slight difference.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very Pretty!!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


She is cute, look out, my what a cutie, a girl to add to this two little men.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely!



jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually Julie - we were really cold in New Zealand in the winter. We were used to having heavy clothes and central heating. this was in l971,2 and 3 - and we were amazed that everyone wore shorts. I was cold all winter long. Didn't bother Pat and the boys that much. I can feel cold in 80 degree weather though.
> 
> Pontuf, I remember when we were in Mesa - and we would go to the flea market on Superstition highway on a 'cool ' day and all the locals would have hats and even sometimes ear muffs on and heavy coats. Everyone kidded us because we were in our shorts. A different matter when the heat hit though-- We thought we would melt before it was time to come home in April. lots of nice memories of both places.


Well I for one will not be in shorts today!!! it probably has to do with the humidity.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

SOOOO CUTE! Great work!

pontuf



EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH yes we do bundle up in the winter. Was the flea market you went to the Mesa Flea Market? It's really big now and mostly new stuff. No antiques 

Although I did buy some large silk trees for one of our model spec homes and they were a great price and very nice.

pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Actually Julie - we were really cold in New Zealand in the winter. We were used to having heavy clothes and central heating. this was in l971,2 and 3 - and we were amazed that everyone wore shorts. I was cold all winter long. Didn't bother Pat and the boys that much. I can feel cold in 80 degree weather though.
> 
> Pontuf, I remember when we were in Mesa - and we would go to the flea market on Superstition highway on a 'cool ' day and all the locals would have hats and even sometimes ear muffs on and heavy coats. Everyone kidded us because we were in our shorts. A different matter when the heat hit though-- We thought we would melt before it was time to come home in April. lots of nice memories of both places.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is adorable. Is this a granddaughter? How old?



EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I hope kitty gave it the paw up, it's beautiful.


Thank you. As long as I didn't disturb the 'quality control manager', she was happy with it!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> So pretty!
> 
> pontuf


Thank you.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> patches - have i missed something about your hands? or are you like some of us when arthur comes to visit?
> 
> it's good having such a good relationship with your daughter - enjoy it.
> 
> sam


That's it I tried to put Arthur out, but won't leave :-D they are better now, just have to work them, but I can knit now a little. Happy anyway. :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This looks lovely, June!


Thank you, Julie...you and others are so talented with your lace, I feel as if I'm way behind!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie...you and others are so talented with your lace, I feel as if I'm way behind!
> JuneK


Do remember you can't see where I have fudged!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe, so sweet, and all that hair, I bet mom had indigestion for sure.


LOL she had quite a bit of morning sickness. Had forgotten that was often an indicator of lots of hair. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is lovely june - the wedding couple will love it.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. I hope they like it. Will wait a few weeks before I send it off since they're not getting married until the middle of July.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm caught up for now - am going to sit outdoors and knit on the baby blanket. back later.
> 
> sam


Enjoy your outdoors knitting, I'm knitting indoors with the heating back on again. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is still quite adorable. Have you tried block it or if acrylic just wash and dy it to help even out the stitches? I know with acrylic laundering is a great equalizer of stitches.



EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


I really can't see that much of a difference. And I'm sure it will be appreciated immensely!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


That is so cute,  irregular is good, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely!


Thank you,Gwenie. I'm pleased with how it turned out.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


He is a really beautiful giraffe and such a lovely face. Well done


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is wonderful - i don't notice any irregularities.

may i ask where you found the pattern?

sam



EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had the heat on yesterday purplefi - today it is just muggy - rainy off and on - very overcast also - quite a strong breeze which is what maikes it bearable.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your outdoors knitting, I'm knitting indoors with the heating back on again. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


Love your sweater looks very warm and cozy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Goodness, took a quick break to get a 3rd cup of coffee, got sidetracked cleaning the bathroom,(am I the only one with cats that LOVE to play in the tub) and when I get back, ya'll have added another 2 or 3 pages, goodness. 
Well back to page 52, it maybe backwards progress,but it's progress right? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Love your sweater looks very warm and cozy.


Thank you, I tried it on after I finished it to see how the fit would be for Stepmother, it's definitely going to be very warm, it's soft and cozy, but boy is it heavy. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'd forgotten the Imps. How are you today.


I'm having one of those days where I should have just stayed in bed. Can't do that as the sun is out and things need to be planted in the garden. The seedlings are begging for bigger pots and more earth. Had to stop to take out an inch long sliver.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


You have dine a wonderful job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH! Be sure to clean it well...not the sliver but wherever it was lodged! LOL Can't have anything interfering with knitting and gardening!



NanaCaren said:


> I'm having one of those days where I should have just stayed in bed. Can't do that as the sun is out and things need to be planted in the garden. The seedlings are begging for bigger pots and more earth. Had to stop to take out an inch long sliver.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


Have missed you too Poledra! Love your sweater, the colors and how they worked up, gives a very interesting visual.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


Beautiful job!! Love the color of the, are they flowers? Its hard to tell on my little kindle screen.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH! Be sure to clean it well...not the sliver but wherever it was lodged! LOL Can't have anything interfering with knitting and gardening!


It has been cleaned bandaged, making it hard to finish the gardening as it is on the foot. Just have to go slower is all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


I think it looks lovely.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


Adorable blanket!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Marianne wrote:
> Sam, we always go to Pioneer Woman for recipes.. LOL.. between her and Southern Plate, we can always find something to make!!
> 
> Marianne, how can we get the blogsite and website?


here ya go..

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/

http://www.southernplate.com/

these are my favorite go to's for cooking.. Enjoy!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Got caught up on last weeks KTP, now here I find I'm over 30 pages behind It's been a busy week and it's not over as yet, LOL.
> First and foremost, thank you for the prayers for my Ben, he is doing better, today he gets to start eating solid foods again.. so we shall see how that works out. He said he is feeling better not near as much pain and he will be able to go back to work on Monday if he can tolerate the solid foods. I am learning a lot about the pancreas for sure!
> C's fur baby Cassie (collie/golden mix) has been sick since Thursday night.. she seems better today.. at least she is taking her snacks, but still does not want her dry food. The snacks are tid bits really, but they give her something solid in her tummy and that is a good thing, she does drink water the vet said if she isn't better to bring her in on Tuesday.. of course there is always the ER vet, but they are wayyyyyyy out of price, so we are hoping to wait but will go if she really needs it.
> I've been busy in the yard and garden.. getting the summer things out to enjoy.. still have to drag the hammock frame from under the house, it snaps together and not heavy so won't be a problem. I found rose bushes on sale at a big box home improvement store for $6.88 each.. so have 3 now for my front flower bed.. will get the dirt tomorrow and have fun planting!! It's a perfect way to remember my hero's as they all loved flowers and getting things to grow.
> ...


Betty, you and Angie are always in our thoughts and prayers, C and Mom ask daily if I have heard any news. I haven't had much computer time the last few days but trying to catch up as I can. 
Mom's are wonderful, especially when we are down!! 
Hugs.. 
M.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to knit group, see you all in a few hours, don't talk too much. I still have 40some pages to catch up on yet. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll have to pull out a book that I had from a very long time - I think it's called the First Stitch....it's about 2 11 year old girls who learn to knit and to solve mysteries during summer vacation --- they had a little ditty they sang while knitting - once I find it, I'll paste it on here - it has something to with a bunny.



Edith M said:


> I went to the hairdresser this morning and got my hair trimmed. While in the chair the girl asked me what I was currently working on. Everyone in the shop knows I knit and crochet as most of them have been gifted with my efforts at one time or another. That prompted her to tell me she could crochet but could not get the hang of knitting. She can cast on but can't tell the difference between knit and purl.
> 
> Long story short: I will stop by tomorrow to see if I can get her started.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Aren't the photographs of the babies just delightful. They fill the heart with warmth. Glad to see you again Poledra and I hope your finger is improving, Purple. May I share the following with you as it is lovely. Today was sunny and warm, in contrast to yesterday when we had thunder, lightning and hail at one point in the day. The bed in the back garden is all prepared and I'll make a start on the planting in about 24 hrs time. I needed to do the weekly hive inspection so at noon, I headed off to the cottage in the sun and gentle breeze. Once into the bee suit, I opened the first hive and it was magical. The bees were in great form, hundreds flying around me and in and out of the hive. the brood (babies) gave off that lovely warmth that one experiences from the back of the neck of a new-born child and the air smelt of honey. The colony in the second hive have increased well in the last seven days and they too were flying, bringing in pollen and perfuming the air with the smell from the nectar. Bees are lovely animals. The vegetable beds are weeded and the potatoes are doing well. I think my Wisteria may flower soon but it is abut four weeks later than usual. Now to have a big cold drink and knit some of the yarn unravelled last night. Bed thereafter!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to pull out a book that I had from a very long time - I think it's called the First Stitch....it's about 2 11 year old girls who learn to knit and to solve mysteries during summer vacation --- they had a little ditty they sang while knitting - once I find it, I'll paste it on here - it has something to with a bunny.


Something about 'into the bunny hole and then round the tree'? I remember hearing that when learning to knit as a child. Ah, happy memories of sitting at Mammy's knee with black yarn and small fine needles because those were all I could manage.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is adorable. Is this a granddaughter? How old?


Yes, this is grandbaby #6. Georgia Catherine and she just turned 5 months on the 17th. She is already teething!

EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

haven't heard that "ole wives' tale for a long time --- it proved true for me - all three kids had great heads of hair and I had heartburn for each pregnancy. My son would love to have that full head of hair back again!!



Poledra65 said:


> Awe, so sweet, and all that hair, I bet mom had indigestion for sure.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely projects all-the wedding afghan, giraffe blanket and Poledra's sweater.

It was cold and wet yesterday, today is warmer but still gray and wet. Good day to read a book or knit.

I went to my knitting group this morning. In addition to prayer shawls, we have started to work on hats, mittens and scarves for the school kids.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the compliments on the blanket. I love it regardless but it was for a friends first grandbaby and she was to pay for it. I am sending her a pic and explanation to see what she wants to do. The picture does not show the irregularity as much as seeing it in person. When folding it you can really tell the difference. I did wash and dry it to no avail. If she does not want it I may send it to my niece who just had baby #6. No matter what I know someone will love it. Heck, I may just keep it and put it on my craft room wall when I get it finished.
EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our weather is changing every few minutes -- now it's clearing, but with forecasts of more storms coming --- the fields were flooded as we drove by them further south from us---it's going to b a trying year. I'm staying current with the FeverFew tablets, but this weather is playing havoc with m siuses.

Good to see new people, new projects and new pictures of little ones. Love the giraffe and wedding blankets - and the sweater. Those are darling pictures of the little girls - I think we have 3 girls and 2 boys (and one almost here) so as long as the girls don't mind younger men, we're all set. Our granddaughter turned 1 in February so she's right in there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments on the blanket. I love it regardless but it was for a friends first grandbaby and she was to pay for it. I am sending her a pic and explanation to see what she wants to do. The picture does not show the irregularity as much as seeing it in person. When folding it you can really tell the difference. I did wash and dry it to no avail. If she does not want it I may send it to my niece who just had baby #6. No matter what I know someone will love it. Heck, I may just keep it and put it on my craft room wall when I get it finished.
> EJ


mmmm that does make a difference- possibly one of the reasons I usually ask just for the cost of the wool (or what ever fibre). Sorry the washing/drying has not helped.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sam,
I did a search for pictures and found this one. I could not see the graph that was original to it so I re graphed it for myself and went from there.
EJ
It is crocheted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yes, this is grandbaby #6. Georgia Catherine and she just turned 5 months on the 17th. She is already teething!
> 
> EJ


She sure is beautiful. The little one I posted is not really related but his mom & dad are 2 of the dearest friends and I claim them as my adopted children therefore I am the honorary grandma. He will be 5 month on the 30th and also is starting to teeth.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just finished catching up from last night. Love the blankets and the sweater. I thought the giraffe blanket was just great. I know what you mean the last afghan I did where I used a different color every row, ended up not as square as I wanted it. I to started out tight and then eased up and then since I thought it was for me I used different weights of yarn and then mu friend wanted it for her boss who was just diagnosed so I showed her where it was off and she still wanted it. Bothered me. 
The babies are so cute and they do make you feel good when they smile. 
We have another cool dreary day. So now will crochet. Will check in latter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ouch - maybe you should have stayed in bed.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I'm having one of those days where I should have just stayed in bed. Can't do that as the sun is out and things need to be planted in the garden. The seedlings are begging for bigger pots and more earth. Had to stop to take out an inch long sliver.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would love to taste your honey ptofvalerie - nectar of the gods. what fun that sounded like - maybe i should put that on my bucket list for my next life - raise bees.

sam

how much honey do you expect from two hives?



ptofValerie said:


> Aren't the photographs of the babies just delightful. They fill the heart with warmth. Glad to see you again Poledra and I hope your finger is improving, Purple. May I share the following with you as it is lovely. Today was sunny and warm, in contrast to yesterday when we had thunder, lightning and hail at one point in the day. The bed in the back garden is all prepared and I'll make a start on the planting in about 24 hrs time. I needed to do the weekly hive inspection so at noon, I headed off to the cottage in the sun and gentle breeze. Once into the bee suit, I opened the first hive and it was magical. The bees were in great form, hundreds flying around me and in and out of the hive. the brood (babies) gave off that lovely warmth that one experiences from the back of the neck of a new-born child and the air smelt of honey. The colony in the second hive have increased well in the last seven days and they too were flying, bringing in pollen and perfuming the air with the smell from the nectar. Bees are lovely animals. The vegetable beds are weeded and the potatoes are doing well. I think my Wisteria may flower soon but it is abut four weeks later than usual. Now to have a big cold drink and knit some of the yarn unravelled last night. Bed thereafter!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think any little baby would love the blanket ejs.

sam



EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliments on the blanket. I love it regardless but it was for a friends first grandbaby and she was to pay for it. I am sending her a pic and explanation to see what she wants to do. The picture does not show the irregularity as much as seeing it in person. When folding it you can really tell the difference. I did wash and dry it to no avail. If she does not want it I may send it to my niece who just had baby #6. No matter what I know someone will love it. Heck, I may just keep it and put it on my craft room wall when I get it finished.
> EJ


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm having one of those days where I should have just stayed in bed. Can't do that as the sun is out and things need to be planted in the garden. The seedlings are begging for bigger pots and more earth. Had to stop to take out an inch long sliver.


Can't have you wounded too. Hope you are ok. I have knitted half a wing of a new wingspan this evening, but my finger is feeling a bit sore now so I had better stop. Besides which it's getting late here and time for me to go to bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ouch - maybe you should have stayed in bed.
> 
> sam


Too many things to get done before 10th of June. Put the the chicken and pork chops on the grill and it started raining. Seth was so the only one willing to stay out there with me. Oh well they coked just the same.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Aren't the photographs of the babies just delightful. They fill the heart with warmth. Glad to see you again Poledra and I hope your finger is improving, Purple. May I share the following with you as it is lovely. Today was sunny and warm, in contrast to yesterday when we had thunder, lightning and hail at one point in the day. The bed in the back garden is all prepared and I'll make a start on the planting in about 24 hrs time. I needed to do the weekly hive inspection so at noon, I headed off to the cottage in the sun and gentle breeze. Once into the bee suit, I opened the first hive and it was magical. The bees were in great form, hundreds flying around me and in and out of the hive. the brood (babies) gave off that lovely warmth that one experiences from the back of the neck of a new-born child and the air smelt of honey. The colony in the second hive have increased well in the last seven days and they too were flying, bringing in pollen and perfuming the air with the smell from the nectar. Bees are lovely animals. The vegetable beds are weeded and the potatoes are doing well. I think my Wisteria may flower soon but it is abut four weeks later than usual. Now to have a big cold drink and knit some of the yarn unravelled last night. Bed thereafter!!


That sounds lovely, thank you. I love to see the bees in the garden. We've had a lot of rain today, but everything is smelling so fresh.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Can't have you wounded too. Hope you are ok. I have knitted half a wing of a new wingspan this evening, but my finger is feeling a bit sore now so I had better stop. Besides which it's getting late here and time for me to go to bed. Night night everyone.


I am doing good now. Have to get a tetanus shot tomorrow. :-( I should really start my wingspan. Have been lazy about it. 
Good night, have a good sleep.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am doing good now. Have to get a tetanus shot tomorrow. :-( I should really start my wingspan. Have been lazy about it.
> Good night, have a good sleep.


Thank you and get your foot better before your trip to the UK.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

wow I can't believe we're up to page 83 already and its only Tuesday.

I've just been reading through the posts. not commenting on the forum but out loud. 

cute babies. makes me miss emmett it all the more. was able to Skype with my sons youngest two on Sunday. 8 more days and I get to see them. 

Oh, my speech to text has stopped working!

Some lovely projects have been posted. We always see our own mistakes. The giraffe blanket is darling. What work that must have been. Hopefully your friend will see the beauty in it and still take it. 

I have started on my second pair of socks. Because I wanted them to be on #2 needles and do them with two circs, I had to go buy another short circ! I do have a long one but it was getting to fiddly trying to do it with a short and long. Have the increases all done, now working up to the heel. Am doing two at a time. Have two skiens of supposedly the same color and dye lot but couldn't find a matching part, so decided to just go for it! So I may become the gma who wears two different socks.

Shirley, it was great to see your face. I hope you can get the bugs worked out on Skype. I could see and hear you very well. 

Sam, I take it that when you tried to Skype me, your computer rebooted. 

Have been watching Doctor Who on Netflix. really getting into that show. figured out why my speech to text wasn't working. I had been on wifi at a cafe and forgot to switch it off when I left so the tablet was looking for a wifi signal. working now so I'm glad I figured it out.

well, it looks like I've wrote a book, I'll close for now with good wishes for everyone. my thoughts are with the ones for having difficulties.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Tomato Salad with Red Onion, Dill and Feta
serves 4
1 pound heirloom tomatoes (use an assortment of shapes, sizes and colors)&#8232;1 half red onion, shaved thinly and soaked in ice water to cover for 10 minutes&#8232;1 clove garlic, minced&#8232;Flaky sea salt and freshly-ground black pepper&#8232;1/4 cup red wine vinegar&#8232;1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil&#8232;1 red pepper, seeded and cut into 1-inch chunks&#8232;1/4 pound cucumber (approximately 1/3 cucumber), thinly sliced&#8232;1 cup pitted kalamata olives&#8232;1/4 cup fresh dill, roughly chopped&#8232;1/4 cup fresh mint, roughly chopped&#8232;1 cup barrel-aged feta, crumbled
Cut the tomatoes into bite-sized chunks. Drain the onion and pat dry.
Place the garlic, a pinch of salt, and the vinegar into a large mixing bowl. Drizzle in the olive oil while whisking.
Add the onion, red pepper, cucumber, olives, and herbs and let marinate for 15 to 20 minutes. Add the tomatoes and feta, and toss gently to combine. Add salt and pepper to taste.
Place on a large dish and serve immediately.

I made this a few days ago for a luncheon at work, recipe from www.thekitchn.com, every one loved it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Tomato Salad with Red Onion, Dill and Feta
> serves 4
> 1 pound heirloom tomatoes (use an assortment of shapes, sizes and colors) 1 half red onion, shaved thinly and soaked in ice water to cover for 10 minutes 1 clove garlic, minced Flaky sea salt and freshly-ground black pepper 1/4 cup red wine vinegar 1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil 1 red pepper, seeded and cut into 1-inch chunks 1/4 pound cucumber (approximately 1/3 cucumber), thinly sliced 1 cup pitted kalamata olives 1/4 cup fresh dill, roughly chopped 1/4 cup fresh mint, roughly chopped 1 cup barrel-aged feta, crumbled
> Cut the tomatoes into bite-sized chunks. Drain the onion and pat dry.
> ...


Sounds wonderful! Will be trying this when we get some good tomatoes


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


The blanket is lovely. Certainly don't even think of redoing any of it!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have marked the southern plate site for future use. I love the pioneer woman read her often and watch on tv now. One of my favorites is http://www.plainchicken.com

She does a lot with chicken everything i have tried is wonderful!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


That's really nice, Poledra. Is it for yourself, or for a child - can't really tell the size?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


That's beautiful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I'm having one of those days where I should have just stayed in bed. Can't do that as the sun is out and things need to be planted in the garden. The seedlings are begging for bigger pots and more earth. Had to stop to take out an inch long sliver.


OOOOW! Please take care so it doesn't get infected with all your yard/garden work.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You have dine a wonderful job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you...hope the recipients like it.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is this wingspan going to look like?

what color or should i ask.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Can't have you wounded too. Hope you are ok. I have knitted half a wing of a new wingspan this evening, but my finger is feeling a bit sore now so I had better stop. Besides which it's getting late here and time for me to go to bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Beautiful job!! Love the color of the, are they flowers? Its hard to tell on my little kindle screen.


Yes, the name of it is the Rosebud afghan. I found a baby set that's very similar...jacket, bonnet,booties and blanket. I'll be making it for my great-great-niece for when she's born in the fall. Except for the blanket..I already made her the pastel Granny afghan.
thank you...I think it turned out well.
JuneK


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


Oh your blanket is adorable, remember we are our own worst critics. If you would not have said anything, I would have never known.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this does sound good redriet - great for a hot summers day. thank you for sharing.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Tomato Salad with Red Onion, Dill and Feta
> serves 4
> 1 pound heirloom tomatoes (use an assortment of shapes, sizes and colors) 1 half red onion, shaved thinly and soaked in ice water to cover for 10 minutes 1 clove garlic, minced Flaky sea salt and freshly-ground black pepper 1/4 cup red wine vinegar 1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil 1 red pepper, seeded and cut into 1-inch chunks 1/4 pound cucumber (approximately 1/3 cucumber), thinly sliced 1 cup pitted kalamata olives 1/4 cup fresh dill, roughly chopped 1/4 cup fresh mint, roughly chopped 1 cup barrel-aged feta, crumbled
> Cut the tomatoes into bite-sized chunks. Drain the onion and pat dry.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's really nice, Poledra. Is it for yourself, or for a child - can't really tell the size?


It's an XL for my Stepmother.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's beautiful!


Thank you!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and get your foot better before your trip to the UK.


I sure hope it will be better by then, vacations and hurt feet are awful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does anyone have the url for the kitty riding the rumba?

sam

and off to knit another eight rows. six sets of eight rows - six rows of seed stitch and the blanket will be done - none to soon. i mean - bentley has to show up eventually.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> OOOOW! Please take care so it doesn't get infected with all your yard/garden work.
> JuneK


I cleaned it real well and tomorrow the doctor will check it when I go for me tetanus shoot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathy, your socks look great! I love the color of the yarn you used.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

and off to knit another eight rows. six sets of eight rows - six rows of seed stitch and the blanket will be done - none to soon. i mean - bentley has to show up eventually.

sam[/quote]

Yes Sam, he does eventually have to. lol


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> wow I can't believe we're up to page 83 already and its only Tuesday.
> 
> I've just been reading through the posts. not commenting on the forum but out loud.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy-- I couldn't hear you but just skyped a friend in BC meanwhile i put went to my preferences and put my sound up. Not sure what I am doing. Saw you but couldn't tell whether you heard me.

I have a question when you want to start do you click o the name and the square with the face? I got stuck with a bill the first time I was on skype they said i was using the phone so never bothered going back. We use only the video, is that correct. I see phones sometimes in green and sometimes in red. do I just ignore them? sorry everyone, usually I don't have to many problems but my sound was not working with Kathy although it worked with Gwen prior to that and my other friend.

lots of fun.

there are no clear instructions. so if I try any of you again, just bear with me.

I had a quiet day today. opened the thread on main for Poledra's shrug-- it is going to be a good one -- I also sent out the little workshop happenings. Things are going quite well.

Anyway, time to make some dinner for Pat. I might try someone after dinner on skype. seeyou later, Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are correct Shirley...*click on "video call"*. You can turn off the video portion after you have connected if necessary. Sometime you will get a pop up message saying the connection is too weak for video and ask if you want to continue without the video and you can say yes though to be honest I always leave it on and have been able to continue with the video call. Only once so far have I had to discontinue a call and it was when I was skyping Julie and she was experiencing bad weather and the connection kept dropping.



Designer1234 said:


> Hi Kathy-- I couldn't hear you but just skyped a friend in BC meanwhile i put went to my preferences and put my sound up. Not sure what I am doing. Saw you but couldn't tell whether you heard me.
> 
> I have a question when you want to start do you click o the name and the square with the face? I got stuck with a bill the first time I was on skype they said i was using the phone so never bothered going back. We use only the video, is that correct. I see phones sometimes in green and sometimes in red. do I just ignore them? sorry everyone, usually I don't have to many problems but my sound was not working with Kathy although it worked with Gwen prior to that and my other friend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are correct Shirley...*click on "video call"*. You can turn off the video portion after you have connected if necessary. Sometime you will get a pop up message saying the connection is too weak for video and ask if you want to continue without the video and you can say yes though to be honest I always leave it on and have been able to continue with the video call. Only once so far have I had to discontinue a call and it was when I was skyping Julie and she was experiencing bad weather and the connection kept dropping.


Thanks Gwen. I avoid the telephones? I don't want to use the phones. there are so few directions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was just checking out bendigo woolen mills darowil - found an angora/wool blend i really liked - just for fun i put it in my basket to see what the shipping costs would be - $32.50 american. i will really need to think about that one. but they have such gorgeous yarns.
> 
> sam


I knew it would be high becuase our postage costs are high. And while it is worth paying high postage when the yarn is really cheap- I do think it funny when people refuse to pay high postage when the total cost of the yarn is still really good like Ice yarns (not that I have bought from them but have used some)- however you can't even say the yarn is not cheap to start with.
Just looked up the costs to send through Australia Post and what Bendigo would charge is reasonable. Allowing for a post bag the only option cheaper than that is under 1kg by Sea Mail so Bendigo won't be making any money from your order.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well about 10 pages while I slept- and shouldn't have popped in here but somehow Maryanne had not got the puffin link so as she had just reminded me I decided to send it- and of course I eneded up here. But must go as I need to go out in just o ver half an hour and I haven't had breakfast or showered yet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone!! Hope everyone had a great Memorial Day.
> Sam, the recipes look wonderful, can't wait to try several.
> I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up lately, it seems everytime I think I've got everything going smoothly, something else jumps into the fire with me. lol... Nothing bad, just life.
> DH's on his way to Michigan this morning with a run, so should be back Friday sometime, so hopefully, between work and knitting, I can get caught up on the 74 pages of TP and maybe even stay that way, don't worry, I won't hold my breath.
> I did finish this though through it all. Hugs and prayers that everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I really miss you all when I'm not here.


That looks great! and welcome back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I couldn't let him back in as he had given me a lift to the shops, I had locked the door and put his key in my pocket! Our neighbours that have a spare key are away, but luckily there is a spare key. Unfortunely this is in the back garden, so he had to climb up the gate to reach the latch which is on the inside and them scrabble arouun in the wet undergrowth to find the bunny that was hiding the key. I thought it was all very funny -HE DID NOT! So I bought him a big box of chocolates (but only because they were less than half price)
> I am now starting another wingspan to take with me when I go away next wee. Mr P is very pleased I am going away - he will enjoy the peace and quiet!


After that little episode I'm sure he is! And enough grass seeds to cover the earth.
I must admit to rather enjoying it when DH goes away for a while like now. Next month he will be away for 2 weeks think I might be pleased to see him return after that long somehow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi all, its morning here and the sun is beaming through my lounge windows so i am sitting here with my cuppa. I am going with a friend shortly to a plant nursery.. she wants to try and find some nice zygos. Then off to mums, then hair app this afternoon. Have a great day for those on this side of the world and i hope you others all get good sleep and that tomorow is as good as it can be.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuRLFl36tDY
> Don't know if this will work for you- but it is how I do my knits- and have even just done some purls! Think it would be good if I spent more time on it getting used to it. It will be quicker I think once it is second nature. So should practice on the simple piece I am working on now.
> 
> But surely there are more than one option on You Tube?


Interesting! I have never seen that way before.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Missed you but understand that real life often grabs hold of us. Lovely sweater!
> JuneK
> 
> this is the 'wedding' afghan I finished yesterday...promised Sam a picture.
> JuneK


Beautiful job! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My DH always says that the time apart is just as important as the time together.



darowil said:


> After that little episode I'm sure he is! And enough grass seeds to cover the earth.
> I must admit to rather enjoying it when DH goes away for a while like now. Next month he will be away for 2 weeks think I might be pleased to see him return after that long somehow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


Aaaww, she is cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was just checking out bendigo woolen mills darowil - found an angora/wool blend i really liked - just for fun i put it in my basket to see what the shipping costs would be - $32.50 american. i will really need to think about that one. but they have such gorgeous yarns.
> 
> sam


Good heavens, thats a lot for postage.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have marked the southern plate site for future use. I love the pioneer woman read her often and watch on tv now. One of my favorites is http://www.plainchicken.com
> 
> She does a lot with chicken everything i have tried is wonderful!!


I enjoy Pioneer Woman too. And this is a good crockpot site (see link).
This chicken recipe is one from this site which we enjoy. I use diet ginger ale and rice vinegar and cut the sugar down and it still tastes good.
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/2008/08/crockpot-brown-sugar-chicken-recipe.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Important Message for those wanting to SKYPE the group at the Knit-a-Palooza July 20th* I will be upgrading my account to premium so that we can do group calls on my laptop. In a group call I can have up to 10 folks at a time on the same call. I do have one request from those of you want to do this.

Since I block callers that I don't know, I will need you to send me your skype name so I can add you to my contacts list so I don't block you. If you don't have skype please have it installed and test it out *prior* to the weekend of July 19-21st preferably by the weekend of the 12th so I can be sure to add you to my contacts list. You DO NOT need to get the premium account....only one person has to have that and I am going to do that so that as many of you as possible can be there virtually. I hope this works!!!

Just PM me your skype name AND if it is different than your KTP name please also let me know that.  Thanks! 
Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops again!...see it was so important I wanted you to be sure to read it!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> an instance where this new editing causes confusion- wondering what you are referring to? I'll have to go back to sugarsugar and see if I can find her post- but she was pretty busy last night, just at the point I was getting really tired!


I did look busy on here didnt i? Thats because they do all their chatting on here when we are sleeping so there is always at leat 10 pages to comment on. LOL


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

martina said:


> The blanket is lovely. Certainly don't even think of redoing any of it!


I agree. The giraffe is so cute and that is what your eye is drawn to---not the slight size variation (which really isn't much).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!!


ChrisEl said:


> I agree. The giraffe is so cute and that is what your eye is drawn to---not the slight size variation (which really isn't much).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


I think it looks cute. Good job.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> It's an XL for my Stepmother.


I think it is beautiful as well. One day I will try sweaters for myself. Have only made one and it was for DGS.
EJ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That must be so annoying! sorry to hear this.
> Now I see the blanket, I don't think the difference is as extreme as it sounded in words- I agree with the others that it adds character to the giraffe!


i always say mistakes are design elements -- the story of my life!

I really think it is wonderful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am the only one that i have to worry about - so if i feel like spending on postage - if i tell me it is ok - it is ok. this was some of the first yarn i looked at and was just curious what it would cost to mail 1600m which i figure is about the right amount for a pullover jumper - is that redundant? are all jumpers pullovers - is so - then what do you call buttonups? anyhow - i just thought you would like to know. the yarn was $12.00 - i suppose that was australian currancy. but for 400m that is not bad.

sam



darowil said:


> I knew it would be high becuase our postage costs are high. And while it is worth paying high postage when the yarn is really cheap- I do think it funny when people refuse to pay high postage when the total cost of the yarn is still really good like Ice yarns (not that I have bought from them but have used some)- however you can't even say the yarn is not cheap to start with.
> Just looked up the costs to send through Australia Post and what Bendigo would charge is reasonable. Allowing for a post bag the only option cheaper than that is under 1kg by Sea Mail so Bendigo won't be making any money from your order.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are getting showered to go out - and i am wondering if nine o'clock is too early to go to bed. lol

i am determined to get at least eight more rows done on bentley's blanket so i won't be going to bed for a while yet.

sam



darowil said:


> Well about 10 pages while I slept- and shouldn't have popped in here but somehow Maryanne had not got the puffin link so as she had just reminded me I decided to send it- and of course I eneded up here. But must go as I need to go out in just o ver half an hour and I haven't had breakfast or showered yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could you go with him?

sam



darowil said:


> After that little episode I'm sure he is! And enough grass seeds to cover the earth.
> I must admit to rather enjoying it when DH goes away for a while like now. Next month he will be away for 2 weeks think I might be pleased to see him return after that long somehow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here i always thought it was just the americans that "threw" their yarn - that everyone on the other side of the pond all knit continental.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Interesting! I have never seen that way before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

true - true.

sam


Gweniepooh said:


> My DH always says that the time apart is just as important as the time together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Moles remind me that my grandmother who passed away would tell my stepmother that they needed to get rid of the earthworms in the lawn, that they were making big holes in it. lol...somehow I think she got moles and earthworms rather confused. lol...


Simply large earthworms I think- well huge earthworms maybe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well din't get far this morning, almost where I was going when a another migraine started. So back home and heading off to bed- went on line for something else and of course distracted yet again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


It doesn't look too bad and the work is lovely a great giraffe. I don't think I would have noticed if I hadn't been told and so was looking for it. And I'm sure the owner to be won't mind! Would it block?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did look busy on here didnt i? Thats because they do all their chatting on here when we are sleeping so there is always at leat 10 pages to comment on. LOL


i am well aware of that! often it is you, me, darowil, just as Sam is heading to bed!!!!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> and here i always thought it was just the americans that "threw" their yarn - that everyone on the other side of the pond all knit continental.
> 
> sam


I cannot throw to knit its very awkward for me. I just picked it up and started knitting continental.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have to shut fowncomputer etc. Big storm coming in and we have lost to many computers n tvs to storms so we are being safe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good idea pup lover. stay safe.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have to shut fowncomputer etc. Big storm coming in and we have lost to many computers n tvs to storms so we are being safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good idea pup lover. stay safe.
> 
> sam


angora is back home- she just posted on last week- she will have a lot to catch up!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> It doesn't look too bad and the work is lovely a great giraffe. I don't think I would have noticed if I hadn't been told and so was looking for it. And I'm sure the owner to be won't mind! Would it block?


It is acrylic yarn and I did try but it did not change anything. It is much softer after wash and then soak in softener overnight. 
EJ


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

DS and I got my mom's room at the assisted living home packed up and ready to be put in a storage locker. BIL will get some high school boys to help him move it there. We brought more things to mom's new place. We hung a picture that really adds some color and brightness to the room. That is all we are doing. I spent the night with her last night and will tonight. She has slept most of the evening in the chair. I'm ready for them to get her in the bed as I sleep in that chair!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will say good night, pray all will have a great tomorrow, with lots of healing joy, peace, comfort laced with love. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just finished the blue market bag today at knitting group, the other I finished about 2 weeks ago and then had to make a yellow and blue one for DStepmother, don't have a picture of that one. 
Fun and easy to do, the pattern is Plymouth Yarns and it's Plymouth Yarns Mercerized Cotton.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Another teacher from the Tea Party -- Poledra

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html

is the link for the support thread for Kaye's beautiful shrug. She will be teaching it on June 3rd in another of the section's workshops.

Go there if you are interested in finding out more about the workshop and read all the information. it will remain open until the day before the workshop opens. I hope you will join us. Pattern information, and requirements will be found there.

Hope to see you there Designer


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful sweater. Talented lady.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, love the little turtle, hope you find the extra leg sometime though. 
Sucks about your needle though. 
:x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Another teacher from the Tea Party -- Poledra
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html
> 
> ...


I posted a little more info on it too Shirley, I'll get the chart scanned tomorrow when I'm where the scanner is and get the line by line written instructions done by then too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Kathy, your octopus is so cute.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I learned continental. Seems very strange to add that extra step

Pontuf

=Pup lover]I cannot throw to knit its very awkward for me. I just picked it up and started knitting continental.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Polendra I love this sweater!
I used to love and knit these kinds of sweaters when I lived inChicago. But now living in the desert for 17 years I no longer knit sweaters . Too many drawers full of sweaters and not enough days to wear them.



Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Another teacher from the Tea Party -- Poledra
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I learned continental. Seems very strange to add that extra step
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> =Pup lover]I cannot throw to knit its very awkward for me. I just picked it up and started knitting continental.


[/quote]

I guess it is what you are taught- I learned to throw at 6 years and it just comes instinctively, but a couple of years ago I figured out how to do continental left handed for a left-handed 10 year old I was teaching- forgotten it now- but it was most interesting how quickly she learned when using her dominant hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Purplefi, I just cooked some salmon for the second time to your bitter orange recipe- it reduced much better- it is so delicious- and simple, thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great bags poledra - i keep thinking i am going to knit a couple -never seem to get around to it. you will look quite fancy carrying groceries in them.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I just finished the blue market bag today at knitting group, the other I finished about 2 weeks ago and then had to make a yellow and blue one for DStepmother, don't have a picture of that one.
> Fun and easy to do, the pattern is Plymouth Yarns and it's Plymouth Yarns Mercerized Cotton.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great shrug shirley - what a lot of work.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Another teacher from the Tea Party -- Poledra
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - did you knit the blue shrug - wow - talented lady.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I posted a little more info on it too Shirley, I'll get the chart scanned tomorrow when I'm where the scanner is and get the line by line written instructions done by then too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> poledra - did you knit the blue shrug - wow - talented lady.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam. No, I did one in a mulberry, very easy pattern, here, I'll repost the picture of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one o'clock - i got 24 rows done on bentley's blanket - 24 more to go and then seven rows of seed stitch and bind off. i'm a little worried about the bind off - the yarn is not especially stretchable - but i want the bind off to be at least a little stretchy. i could do what i usually do which is to sl1, k1, but the k1 back on the left needle and knit again - pso - continue. but is makes the edge a little wavy and i am not sure i want it to. i am knitting it on a size ten - i suppose i could buy an 11 to bind off with. any suggestions.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't connect the two poledra - wow - like this one too - the one thing i have never done is pick up stitches. otherwise i think i could do it. we'll see.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam. No, I did one in a mulberry, very easy pattern, here, I'll repost the picture of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't connect the two poledra - wow - like this one too - the one thing i have never done is pick up stitches. otherwise i think i could do it. we'll see.
> 
> sam


With the wingspan and stuff you've done, you could do it easy, and on this one, you just pick up one stitch for every row so it's easy peasy, really, I wouldn't lie to you.  I made it in a small for my niece for Christmas, it's the only Christmas gift I have done, so far...lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Interesting! I have never seen that way before.


I think I just came up with that way of doing it myself- maybe I looked it up but it just seems the logical way when I held my yarn and looked at it all on my needles!, but the logical purl twists the stitches so I need to concentrate on learning a way that doesn't twist them. But for now I could do a whole wingspan or BSJ and almost all a sock. Mainly use it when doing a couple of colours in something in the round so I can hold both colours at once.
So I was actuallu quite surprised that the first that came up was that- maybe I used it before? Actually no I remember trying to figure out for myself how I would do the purl stitches and wouldn't have needed to if I used that video as she showed how to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren, Beautiful Sunset!! The colors are wonderful.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledre,

Lovely sweater.

Heather

  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> And Seek- seek out shade
> http://www.cancer.org.au/preventing-cancer/sun-protection/campaigns-and-events/slip-slop-slap-seek-slide.html
> the current one apparently


mmmmm SLIP, SLOP, SLAP, SLIDE & SEEK

This while lessening the chances do not stop it. My BIL, serving solder at the time, had a melanoma that was behind his knee and didn't go black or come out, went in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am the only one that i have to worry about - so if i feel like spending on postage - if i tell me it is ok - it is ok. this was some of the first yarn i looked at and was just curious what it would cost to mail 1600m which i figure is about the right amount for a pullover jumper - is that redundant? are all jumpers pullovers - is so - then what do you call buttonups? anyhow - i just thought you would like to know. the yarn was $12.00 - i suppose that was australian currancy. but for 400m that is not bad.
> 
> sam


A jumper is pullover (I think!) a buttonup is a cardigan. Jumpers do not have buttons all the way down the front (sometimes a few at the top only (back, neck or front) but the main section of the front is always knitted in one piece. Two front pieces is a cardigan.
Look at their patterns Sam they tell you how much yarn you will need for each size in the pattern. Just for a guide and then you use whatever pattern you have already have. A mans jumper I have the info for here in an 8 ply (which is lighter than a worsted, 12 ply is heavier - worsted is right in between them at a 10 ply- actually Bendigo do have some 10 ply) needs 5-6 balls for it, as you are always complaining about needing to put on weight 5 might do you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> could you go with him?
> 
> sam


I can't do what he is doing- I would have had to have a couple of weeks alone in the UK or someone similar (poor me!) and the we had thoguht of having some hoildays over there. But David decided he had too much to do and it was a lot of money so we wouldn't bother. As his is study it is all covered under the government loans for unii fees so we don't need to fork out the money- it comes out of his tax if he earns enough to need to repay it. But if I had gone I would have needed to pay.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ours went off a few months ago- and now it is too confusing for me to work out how to turn ont he TV! Do have some stations up here in my room, but not all of them. And since they chnaged the signlas for some I haven't even tried! Don't watch a lot of telly but like it occasionally- usually for the cricket!


Know the feeling, if the weather takes out the foxtel, then it has to go off as it isn't connected to another antenna at moment. Waiting to have funds to buy indoor digital antenna.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and here i always thought it was just the americans that "threw" their yarn - that everyone on the other side of the pond all knit continental.
> 
> sam


Why do you think that throwing or flicking are sometimes called English? Most of us whose knitting background is English flick or throw as well. Britain is not a part of the continent in that it has a big body of water separating it from the rest of Europe. Geographically it is but to all intents and purposes it is seperate.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i was just checking out bendigo woolen mills darowil - found an angora/wool blend i really liked - just for fun i put it in my basket to see what the shipping costs would be - $32.50 american. i will really need to think about that one. but they have such gorgeous yarns.
> 
> sam


Know what you mean there Sam, their yarn is georgous to work with. currently can only get it through charity knitting group due to personal financial issues - on newstart (aussie unemployment support) does not leave funds for much yarn and none for the expensive stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not feeling too bad- going out for a short walk and coffee (maybe soemthing ot eat- its late enough that I could get away withmaybe not eating again- well maybe something healthy like a bannana.) Will probably be up late again, unless the migraine rears its head again as I slept for 3 hours. 
But I am caught up on the KTP!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, only 23 pages to go to be back to page one and caught up, that is going to have to wait until tomorrow though, I think, it's after midnight and I'm thinking that I'm ready for bed, the dogs sure are. 
See you all in the morning, have a great whatever it is, wherever you are. 
Hugs and love


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Could whomever is on skype with the name canuckimac pllease pm me


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Darowil, hope the migrane ran away, doesn't show back up again anytime soon. 
Have a good outing. 
Night.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


AWWW CUTE, irregular won't matter once it is wrapped around a body.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I came home twice today from successful expeditions out. #1 I got my visa, and treated myself to some Sushi for lunch. # 2 I got my INR test done, then had my hair shampoo'd and blow dried for $15 which is pretty good value, and a real treat for me- have not had it done for years, certainly in the last 12 years. I spent the rest of my bonus bonds money on some salmon, that I cooked to Purplefi's bitter orange recipe, some miniature dog biscuits- so I can look after Ringo's waistline more successfully, while giving him carbohydrate for winter warmth, and some more vegetables for myself, and a cooler bag to bring frozen goods home in- it fits beautifully into my shopping trundler! 
The day was sunny after yesterday's storms. Mission Bay had a spectacular lightening bolt that split a Norfolk Pine, that was removed with great haste. Another toppling tee landed right on top of a house, but I have not heard further on that one. 
I gather there are more twisters in Kansas, poor people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, sounds like you had a wonderful day, so glad it was successful and enjoyable. 
I really hope that the tornado's do very little damage, it's amazing the destruction they can do. 
I was off to bed but got distracted so now, I'm off again. 
hugs.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

That sounds like a good day, Julie. $15 sounds excellent value for the hair: I pay £17.50, and that is just in a little, one-woman business, not a smart city salon. Your weather sounds spectacular. Although it is cool and damp here, after a warm weekend, at least we are at the time of year when we can hope for something good soon. What sort of temperatures are you expecting when you get to Australia?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and here i always thought it was just the americans that "threw" their yarn - that everyone on the other side of the pond all knit continental.
> 
> sam


I dunno, everyone i know holds the wool in their right hand. Is that what you call "throw" ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well din't get far this morning, almost where I was going when a another migraine started. So back home and heading off to bed- went on line for something else and of course distracted yet again.


I hope that migraine doesnt take long to shift.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Another teacher from the Tea Party -- Poledra
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html
> 
> ...


You will keep putting all this temptation in my way, Shirley! I would really love to join in and make this, but I shall be away when the workshop starts and I know darn well that the chances of starting this in the immediate future are vanishing slim. I did sign up for the Tree of Life blanket and have even bought the yarn for it, but have got no further. I would love to try a wingspan, etc, etc.

At least it is good to know that the workshops are there in the future, because there are so many projects I want to try and techniques I want to learn.

Poledra I love your version of the shrug. It looks really warm and comfortable, while still being very elegant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - sending you soothing healing energy to get you back in the pink in short order. rest well and wake feeling wonderful.

sam



darowil said:


> Not feeling too bad- going out for a short walk and coffee (maybe soemthing ot eat- its late enough that I could get away withmaybe not eating again- well maybe something healthy like a bannana.) Will probably be up late again, unless the migraine rears its head again as I slept for 3 hours.
> But I am caught up on the KTP!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Afternoon news here showed a clip from one of the storm chasers tib when a f3 tornado went straight over it.

I know these guys gather valuable information about the various strength tornados but THEY ARE NUTS

Saw on the morning news today a shot of a cloud bank over tornado alley, the type of cloud bank that breeds tornados. Anyone in that zone, please, please, please take care and hide from those things.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a great day myfanwy - the salmon really sounds good - have not tried it as yet.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I came home twice today from successful expeditions out. #1 I got my visa, and treated myself to some Sushi for lunch. # 2 I got my INR test done, then had my hair shampoo'd and blow dried for $15 which is pretty good value, and a real treat for me- have not had it done for years, certainly in the last 12 years. I spent the rest of my bonus bonds money on some salmon, that I cooked to Purplefi's bitter orange recipe, some miniature dog biscuits- so I can look after Ringo's waistline more successfully, while giving him carbohydrate for winter warmth, and some more vegetables for myself, and a cooler bag to bring frozen goods home in- it fits beautifully into my shopping trundler!
> The day was sunny after yesterday's storms. Mission Bay had a spectacular lightening bolt that split a Norfolk Pine, that was removed with great haste. Another toppling tee landed right on top of a house, but I have not heard further on that one.
> I gather there are more twisters in Kansas, poor people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really do need to get to bed before it is time to get up.

sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just finished the blue market bag today at knitting group, the other I finished about 2 weeks ago and then had to make a yellow and blue one for DStepmother, don't have a picture of that one.
> Fun and easy to do, the pattern is Plymouth Yarns and it's Plymouth Yarns Mercerized Cotton.


Lovely, I was thinking that these would be good to do for K4BN to give out to needy so they had a bag to carry their stuff in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, sounds like you had a wonderful day, so glad it was successful and enjoyable.
> I really hope that the tornado's do very little damage, it's amazing the destruction they can do.
> I was off to bed but got distracted so now, I'm off again.
> hugs.


Thanks Kaye! hugs for you, I am still hunting for my UFO I mean to 'frog' to make your shrug- I think I know which box it is in- at the bottom of the pile!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like a good day, Julie. $15 sounds excellent value for the hair: I pay £17.50, and that is just in a little, one-woman business, not a smart city salon. Your weather sounds spectacular. Although it is cool and damp here, after a warm weekend, at least we are at the time of year when we can hope for something good soon. What sort of temperatures are you expecting when you get to Australia?


It has been running at a degree or two (celsius) warmer than us- where we might have 15 they have often had 17 degrees- then some days they have been colder.by a little so I will be taking pretty much what I am wearing here! I found while I was in Britain two years ago, on average I was paying in pounds what I would pay in dollars for an item- I am not certain what the exchange rate is now- but it never is in our favour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like a great day myfanwy - the salmon really sounds good - have not tried it as yet.
> 
> sam


I would really recommend the salmon- now that I have got the reduction of the juices figured. Yes all up it has been a successful day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I dunno, everyone i know holds the wool in their right hand. Is that what you call "throw" ?


Yes- throwing and flicking are both using the right hand to hold the wool- and which it is depends on how you get the wool round the needle! Continental uses the left hand to hold the wool- and again a variety of ways to hold it and get the wool over the needle!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would really recommend the salmon- now that I have got the reduction of the juices figured. Yes all up it has been a successful day!


As I don't like salmon I won't take your recommendation. Glad you had a good day Julie


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is this wingspan going to look like?
> 
> what color or should i ask.
> 
> sam


Morning Sam from sunny Surrey. Much better day here today. The new wingspan (I finished the first wing last night) is green, cream heather and PURPLE. I'd better put it in my case now or there be none left to knit when I am away.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I don't like salmon I won't take your recommendation. Glad you had a good day Julie


have you tried the apricot chicken recipe that was posted a few weeks ago? I made it at the weekend and used the slow cooker instead of the hob. Really delicious and so easy to make. I've still to copy various recipes posted this week and If I don't do it soon, I'll be poking about in a lot of pages! My central heating boiler is being serviced this morning so I'm not doing any extended job until after that. Again, a lovely bright morning here in Belfast. Cool and sunny. My Wisteria hasn't flowered yet! I'll have a 2nd cup of coffee and then knit for a while. See you later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Purplefi, I just cooked some salmon for the second time to your bitter orange recipe- it reduced much better- it is so delicious- and simple, thank you!


Glad you liked d it, I had some last night.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra, love your market bags, my grandma used to have one in cream. Also love the shrug, might just have to make one - in purple of course. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just finished the blue market bag today at knitting group, the other I finished about 2 weeks ago and then had to make a yellow and blue one for DStepmother, don't have a picture of that one.
> Fun and easy to do, the pattern is Plymouth Yarns and it's Plymouth Yarns Mercerized Cotton.


Those are lovely bags, be careful there will soon be a lineup waiting for theirs . I made shopping bags one year for all my bunch grands included.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Sam. No, I did one in a mulberry, very easy pattern, here, I'll repost the picture of it.


How beautiful, very well done.

NanaCaren, Beautiful Sunset!! The colors are wonderful.

Thank you  WE are back to normal plain ones again and more rain.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't connect the two poledra - wow - like this one too - the one thing i have never done is pick up stitches. otherwise i think i could do it. we'll see.
> 
> sam


Picking up stitches is really pretty easy, I am sure you can do it. Make a small cloth and then pick up stitches along the edges for practice. One of the reasons I have so many cloths I use them for practice on al kinds of techniques.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> and here i always thought it was just the americans that "threw" their yarn - that everyone on the other side of the pond all knit continental.
> 
> sam


Here we Brits are awkward, we "throw" our knitting & call our button-up or zippys "cardigans".

Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> have you tried the apricot chicken recipe that was posted a few weeks ago? I made it at the weekend and used the slow cooker instead of the hob. Really delicious and so easy to make. I've still to copy various recipes posted this week and If I don't do it soon, I'll be poking about in a lot of pages! My central heating boiler is being serviced this morning so I'm not doing any extended job until after that. Again, a lovely bright morning here in Belfast. Cool and sunny. My Wisteria hasn't flowered yet! I'll have a 2nd cup of coffee and then knit for a while. See you later.


I've tried the one I posted! many times in fact. There was another but mine works and is easy so I decided to stick to what I knew worked. I don't see mine won't work in the slw cookeer so I might try that sometime.
I always try to copy the recipes I think I might use straight away or I can never find them. But they come in at a much quicker rate than I can cook them at with just 2 of us here.
Hopefully your central heating won't need much more use- surely it will warm up soon. We only have 2 days of autumn left.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I might head of to bed- read for a while and see what happens. I can read for hours if I want to and the book is due back at the library tomorrow so hours reading it won't go astray.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam - google Elizabeth Zimmerman's sewn off bind off --- I love it and it looks the beginning of the long tail cast on-- found it very easy to do with a tapestry needle and it can be as tight or loose as you want it. It's going to be my "go to" cast off for scarves and blankets.



thewren said:


> one o'clock - i got 24 rows done on bentley's blanket - 24 more to go and then seven rows of seed stitch and bind off. i'm a little worried about the bind off - the yarn is not especially stretchable - but i want the bind off to be at least a little stretchy. i could do what i usually do which is to sl1, k1, but the k1 back on the left needle and knit again - pso - continue. but is makes the edge a little wavy and i am not sure i want it to. i am knitting it on a size ten - i suppose i could buy an 11 to bind off with. any suggestions.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We can plan to do it together - I promised myself no new projects - but this one is really catching my eye.


thewren said:


> i didn't connect the two poledra - wow - like this one too - the one thing i have never done is pick up stitches. otherwise i think i could do it. we'll see.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Here we Brits are awkward, we "throw" our knitting & call our button-up or zippys "cardigans".
> 
> Tessa


It's not you thats awkward- its them. I'm sure more countries use your terms than US terms so surely that means they are the awkard ones :?: :?: :?: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm back!!! Had a great trip. Both ways it rained all the way but never had a problem seeing, so really can't complain. My brother was so thrilled and truly surprised with his party. A year ago he had been in the ICU and we didn't know if he would survive or not. He has some problems as he was brain damaged, but he will never forget this party or all the lottery tickets and books he got for scratching off. His favorite thing to do and when we were saying good-bye to the last ones he headed off and was sitting in the car already scratching off the tickets.

Mom was not well when we got there but each day she seemed to get stronger. One of the nicest visits I have ever had with her and I think she is trying to prepare me for her passing. My sister took DH and I on a tour of the Hartville Hardware, owned by the same family who has Hartville Kitchens and the Market. It is absolutely the most incredible hardware store I have ever been in and even has two floors, the basement and 1st floor. Got to go to a bonfire at my other sisters and see people I hadn't seen for years. Went to Bill's family for Memorial Day, so we got to see both sides of the family. Way too much food and I was surprised. Red Lobster had the most incredible veggie skewers and they were so good. The Memorial Day picnic had so many salads and other dishes that were without meat that we were fine and I don't even think DH's sister knew we were vegetarians. I will have to get her cornbread recipe for you, although I'm sure you have some great ones with people from the south being on here. She also did a potato dish that was soooo good but you'd better believe it is not low calorie.

The weather did not cooperate and it was cold, so other than the bonfire, we were inside. The bonfire was fun to see the kids/adult kids and younger kids, making smores or just roasting marshmallows alone. Brought back memories of my youth. Funny how I used to be the youngest at functions and now I am always the oldest unless Mom goes.

We stopped and saw friends on the way home and they took us to a 5 star restaurant where there son is head chef at a restaurant in Cleveland, L'Albatross. The weather cleared up for the time we were there so we sat outside with the sun out and were actually warm. What an incredible meal. The son sent out a huge artichoke for us to enjoy while we waited for our meal and then I had a cup of the best asparagus soup I have ever had and then arugula salad. It was all perfect and then he sent out dessert for everyone. Four different desserts and the creme brulee was the best texture of any I have ever had. I was too full to eat much but felt I should have some since it was a gift and also since it was so delicious. Don't know if I will ever get any recipes from there or not but you know if I succeed you will get them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

From Jynx for you:

please let everyone know I am thinking of them and VERY appreciative of all the prayers, hugs and support... Hope to get a better computer set-up when I get home and may actually be able to get on and read more and chat... but not right now... Don't want to linger on my problems, and have checked up on a few I was worried about... but do miss you all and the daily adventures of your lives.... It is almost a month sine I have been home though so there will be so much paperwork and things to do that will take me so much longer to do...... I guess those patience lessons are going to have to work overtime....

Thanks for all you well wishes and prayers... They do mean the world to me....

Just,

Jynx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful day. 
We're still experiencing thunder storms and threatening floods --- stil raiing this a.m. Everyone is gong to be at the house this weekend for DD's birthday so I have to get my butt in gear with cleaning and shopping and cooking. Watching DGS last week has me fallen behind. Okay - a cup of strong coffee and then I'll start with the upper level of bedrooms and bath....yuk, I hate housework! 
Where's my sister when I need her; she loves housework---oh Yeh, Florida!! She's doing great now - just finished her radiation and starting to pack the car - they're driving to the reunion in Oregon stopping at each of their kids on the way. Thank you and everyone else on KTP for the prayers for her!!! Another set of prayers have been answered.



Lurker 2 said:


> I came home twice today from successful expeditions out. #1 I got my visa, and treated myself to some Sushi for lunch. # 2 I got my INR test done, then had my hair shampoo'd and blow dried for $15 which is pretty good value, and a real treat for me- have not had it done for years, certainly in the last 12 years. I spent the rest of my bonus bonds money on some salmon, that I cooked to Purplefi's bitter orange recipe, some miniature dog biscuits- so I can look after Ringo's waistline more successfully, while giving him carbohydrate for winter warmth, and some more vegetables for myself, and a cooler bag to bring frozen goods home in- it fits beautifully into my shopping trundler!
> The day was sunny after yesterday's storms. Mission Bay had a spectacular lightening bolt that split a Norfolk Pine, that was removed with great haste. Another toppling tee landed right on top of a house, but I have not heard further on that one.
> I gather there are more twisters in Kansas, poor people.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It tastes good on any fish and chicken. I'm going to try it on pork medallions---I think it will be great.


darowil said:


> As I don't like salmon I won't take your recommendation. Glad you had a good day Julie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi PTO --- do you still have that recipe handy....I think I'll make it for the crowd this weekend. Saw a show on Frekah (sp) which is supposed to be a super food grain...thought t would go with he chicken. Anyone heard of it or tried it?



ptofValerie said:


> have you tried the apricot chicken recipe that was posted a few weeks ago? I made it at the weekend and used the slow cooker instead of the hob. Really delicious and so easy to make. I've still to copy various recipes posted this week and If I don't do it soon, I'll be poking about in a lot of pages! My central heating boiler is being serviced this morning so I'm not doing any extended job until after that. Again, a lovely bright morning here in Belfast. Cool and sunny. My Wisteria hasn't flowered yet! I'll have a 2nd cup of coffee and then knit for a while. See you later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Here we Brits are awkward, we "throw" our knitting & call our button-up or zippys "cardigans".
> 
> Tessa


I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sun is trying to come out here not raining right now. Two storms last night, the one at 1:30 a.m. had huge winds, 1.85 inches if rain and hail. Thankfully we did not lose power, our sump pump is running about every 30 seconds. There was a storm at 8:30 p.m. last night with very heavy downpour not sure how much in that one though it had to have been close to same amounts. Branches down in the yard toadstools popped up over night DH got them picked before the girls went out so they wouldnt mess with them. 

Moms ribbon cutting for her yoga studio is tomorrow so I need to get busy and get her plants planted and transported up there. Hope everyone has a great day/evening!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> From Jynx for you:
> 
> please let everyone know I am thinking of them and VERY appreciative of all the prayers, hugs and support... Hope to get a better computer set-up when I get home and may actually be able to get on and read more and chat... but not right now... Don't want to linger on my problems, and have checked up on a few I was worried about... but do miss you all and the daily adventures of your lives.... It is almost a month sine I have been home though so there will be so much paperwork and things to do that will take me so much longer to do...... I guess those patience lessons are going to have to work overtime....
> 
> ...


Thanks Angora, Jynx is hoping to come out of hospital today. She is in good spirits and I keep having a glass of wine for her as she is not allowed to drink at the moment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jynx is hoping to get home today (Wednesday) -- I sure hope so, she's desperate to be home and able to be more mobile. (Looks like PurpleFi and I were typing at the same time.)



Angora1 said:


> From Jynx for you:
> 
> please let everyone know I am thinking of them and VERY appreciative of all the prayers, hugs and support... Hope to get a better computer set-up when I get home and may actually be able to get on and read more and chat... but not right now... Don't want to linger on my problems, and have checked up on a few I was worried about... but do miss you all and the daily adventures of your lives.... It is almost a month sine I have been home though so there will be so much paperwork and things to do that will take me so much longer to do...... I guess those patience lessons are going to have to work overtime....
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm trying to learn "flicking"...wish me luck


PurpleFi said:


> I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm trying to learn "flicking"...wish me luck


Good luck. Shall I come and teach you like my grandma taught me?
She would stand over me and if it looked like I was about to lift my hand off the needle she would whack it with a ruler. I very soon learnt to flick :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I don't like salmon I won't take your recommendation. Glad you had a good day Julie


There seems to be an awful lot that I love to eat and you don't!?
But, thanks- it feels the trip is all on now! Looks like having an early night...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - google Elizabeth Zimmerman's sewn off bind off --- I love it and it looks the beginning of the long tail cast on-- found it very easy to do with a tapestry needle and it can be as tight or loose as you want it. It's going to be my "go to" cast off for scarves and blankets.


read zimmermann- helps to find her I found!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day.
> We're still experiencing thunder storms and threatening floods --- stil raiing this a.m. Everyone is gong to be at the house this weekend for DD's birthday so I have to get my butt in gear with cleaning and shopping and cooking. Watching DGS last week has me fallen behind. Okay - a cup of strong coffee and then I'll start with the upper level of bedrooms and bath....yuk, I hate housework!
> Where's my sister when I need her; she loves housework---oh Yeh, Florida!! She's doing great now - just finished her radiation and starting to pack the car - they're driving to the reunion in Oregon stopping at each of their kids on the way. Thank you and everyone else on KTP for the prayers for her!!! Another set of prayers have been answered.


It was! housework is very low on my list- I don't LIKE dirt, but find it a very circular task- finish one lot- and it is time to start the next. (especially with my Ringo tramping in the mud again!)
I am so glad for you that your sister's treatment has been successful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


Makes sense to me - and means I must be a 'flicker' rather than a 'thrower'.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've tried the one I posted! many times in fact. There was another but mine works and is easy so I decided to stick to what I knew worked. I don't see mine won't work in the slw cookeer so I might try that sometime.
> I always try to copy the recipes I think I might use straight away or I can never find them. But they come in at a much quicker rate than I can cook them at with just 2 of us here.
> Hopefully your central heating won't need much more use- surely it will warm up soon. We only have 2 days of autumn left.


Oh squeak!! You posted it. Well, please take my comments as unsolicited praise!! The boiler is usually serviced once the good weather arrives so that it is ready for the coming year and little needed done so it wasn't costly. I'm about to have an hour's indulgence with my knitting and an episode of 'Ballykissangel'. Not that I haven't seen all of them before but I do love it and the scarf I'm knitting will also prosper!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Oh squeak!! You posted it. Well, please take my comments as unsolicited praise!! The boiler is usually serviced once the good weather arrives so that it is ready for the coming year and little needed done so it wasn't costly. I'm about to have an hour's indulgence with my knitting and an episode of 'Ballykissangel'. Not that I haven't seen all of them before but I do love it and the scarf I'm knitting will also prosper!


It works well I find to have something on the telly as one works! I shall be adopting your expletive - I love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have achieved my goal- I am yawning again it is 1 10 am so I will head back to bed. The sleep class I attended said not to use the computer when you have insomnia- but for me it really works- tires me and I can rest some more!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are in my thoughts Pammie. I was so blessed to be able to do just what you are doing for your mom. I had some of my best conversations with her during her final weeks. I know it may sound strange but you will treasure these moments in the future. My mom's passing was an experience that I will always treasure and hold close. If you ever need to chat feel free to skype me at gwensettle. Love you dear.



pammie1234 said:


> DS and I got my mom's room at the assisted living home packed up and ready to be put in a storage locker. BIL will get some high school boys to help him move it there. We brought more things to mom's new place. We hung a picture that really adds some color and brightness to the room. That is all we are doing. I spent the night with her last night and will tonight. She has slept most of the evening in the chair. I'm ready for them to get her in the bed as I sleep in that chair!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love these. What pattern did you use? Is it a freebie? I've been wanting to make some of those.



Poledra65 said:


> I just finished the blue market bag today at knitting group, the other I finished about 2 weeks ago and then had to make a yellow and blue one for DStepmother, don't have a picture of that one.
> Fun and easy to do, the pattern is Plymouth Yarns and it's Plymouth Yarns Mercerized Cotton.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous Poledra....really a beautiful shrug.


Designer1234 said:


> Another teacher from the Tea Party -- Poledra
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173241-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks! Called Knitpicks and they are replacing if FREE! Love free...can do free! By the way I adore the shrug you are going to be doing in a workshop. I won't have time right now to do it but will definitely come back and do it. Very nice work Poledra. I'm no where near your skill level.

quote=Poledra65]Gwen, love the little turtle, hope you find the extra leg sometime though. 
Sucks about your needle though. 
:x[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just saw yours in mulberry and love it. IF you swear it is easy I just may have to do it for Christmas for my DDs. They would love it. 


Poledra65 said:


> With the wingspan and stuff you've done, you could do it easy, and on this one, you just pick up one stitch for every row so it's easy peasy, really, I wouldn't lie to you.  I made it in a small for my niece for Christmas, it's the only Christmas gift I have done, so far...lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a wonderful day Lurker. Good for you!



Lurker 2 said:


> I came home twice today from successful expeditions out. #1 I got my visa, and treated myself to some Sushi for lunch. # 2 I got my INR test done, then had my hair shampoo'd and blow dried for $15 which is pretty good value, and a real treat for me- have not had it done for years, certainly in the last 12 years. I spent the rest of my bonus bonds money on some salmon, that I cooked to Purplefi's bitter orange recipe, some miniature dog biscuits- so I can look after Ringo's waistline more successfully, while giving him carbohydrate for winter warmth, and some more vegetables for myself, and a cooler bag to bring frozen goods home in- it fits beautifully into my shopping trundler!
> The day was sunny after yesterday's storms. Mission Bay had a spectacular lightening bolt that split a Norfolk Pine, that was removed with great haste. Another toppling tee landed right on top of a house, but I have not heard further on that one.
> I gather there are more twisters in Kansas, poor people.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora it sounds as if you had an enjoyable and successful trip. Welcome back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam,
Google stretchy bind off.

Judy's stretchy bind off is easy and truly stretchy. I just used it again on a pair of fingerless mitts.

There are a selection of how to do it when you google. I used Cat Bourdin when I first learned.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is the link to a good bind off -- I like it. Eliz. Zimmerman has one too. the one below makes it nice and flat, doesn't pull in at all and gives a bit of stretch if needed.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> here is the link to a good bind off -- I like it. Eliz. Zimmerman has one too. the one below makes it nice and flat, doesn't pull in at all and gives a bit of stretch if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sure---the nuns at school used to whack our hands too! I'd love to have you come visit, Purple!


PurpleFi said:


> Good luck. Shall I come and teach you like my grandma taught me?
> She would stand over me and if it looked like I was about to lift my hand off the needle she would whack it with a ruler. I very soon learnt to flick :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like all you have to do now is get lots of rest - give the dogs a lot of loving - and concentrate on seeing your love again.



Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be an awful lot that I love to eat and you don't!?
> But, thanks- it feels the trip is all on now! Looks like having an early night...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day.
> We're still experiencing thunder storms and threatening floods --- stil raiing this a.m. Everyone is gong to be at the house this weekend for DD's birthday so I have to get my butt in gear with cleaning and shopping and cooking. Watching DGS last week has me fallen behind. Okay - a cup of strong coffee and then I'll start with the upper level of bedrooms and bath....yuk, I hate housework!
> Where's my sister when I need her; she loves housework---oh Yeh, Florida!! She's doing great now - just finished her radiation and starting to pack the car - they're driving to the reunion in Oregon stopping at each of their kids on the way. Thank you and everyone else on KTP for the prayers for her!!! Another set of prayers have been answered.


Love answered prayers


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to get him and this little miss together for a play date?


If only!! She's got such beautiful big eyes.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> I am more then a bit irritated with my efforts on the giraffe blanket. Seems after my hand surgeries I was working tighter on the last part and now the whole thing is uneven...smaller at the top then at the bottom. Too much work to redo any of it so it will remain an irregular. :'(


Can't see anything wrong with it - looks great!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck. Shall I come and teach you like my grandma taught me?
> She would stand over me and if it looked like I was about to lift my hand off the needle she would whack it with a ruler. I very soon learnt to flick :roll:


OUCH! If you cast do a long-tail cast on you can knit continental it is all the same movements.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sandy said:


> OUCH! If you cast do a long-tail cast on you can knit continental it is all the same movements.


The trouble is that my fingers don't believe that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yes, this is grandbaby #6. Georgia Catherine and she just turned 5 months on the 17th. She is already teething!
> 
> EJ


Luke turned 6 months on the 18th! An older man!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is a wonderful day at mine! The sun is shining, my son and his lady arrived late last evening, and John's oldest son will bring John (ashes) back here today so I can bring him into our home one last time. Life is good for me in this very moment. I cant tell about the next moment but for now this one is good.

Thank you again for all the prayers, wishes, vibes, hugs, etc. that have been sent on the airwaves for me. Your support has been amazing and much loved and felt by me. 

 I get my own coffee, rye toast with pb and pickle!! A gal could not be happier at such a time! Zoe


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hugs to you Zoe, hope you have a good day and the peace you feel continues.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


Oops, pressed send instead of edit!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


Me too! Do you have the wool going across your middle and ring finger then wrapped around your pinkie?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good luck. Shall I come and teach you like my grandma taught me?
> She would stand over me and if it looked like I was about to lift my hand off the needle she would whack it with a ruler. I very soon learnt to flick :roll:


Ah, the good old days! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It works well I find to have something on the telly as one works! I shall be adopting your expletive - I love it!


I had a friend who used to mutter, "Black enamel bathtubs!" Try it, it's quite satisfying! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just saw yours in mulberry and love it. IF you swear it is easy I just may have to do it for Christmas for my DDs. They would love it.


Lol, it really was easy, if I can do it you can do it, I'm sure. It was fun, and the bobbles are reeeaaally easy, lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

This isn't the same bag, but it's by the same designer in the same yarn. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/f208-fantasy-naturale-market-bag
And yes it's free.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is a wonderful day at mine! The sun is shining, my son and his lady arrived late last evening, and John's oldest son will bring John (ashes) back here today so I can bring him into our home one last time. Life is good for me in this very moment. I cant tell about the next moment but for now this one is good.
> 
> Thank you again for all the prayers, wishes, vibes, hugs, etc. that have been sent on the airwaves for me. Your support has been amazing and much loved and felt by me.
> 
> I get my own coffee, rye toast with pb and pickle!! A gal could not be happier at such a time! Zoe


Ditto, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok our Chicago friends. Just saw flooding and mud all over Chicago, on Fox. Also power outages!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora, so good to have you back, glad it was a great trip, exhausting I'm sure, but great. 

Thank you for letting us know about Jinx, have been wondering how she was. 

Well, I'm back to page 22, working backwards to finish getting caught up. See you all later. 
Hugs


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I stayed with my Mother 24/7 for 3 months in hospice. At night before we went to sleep she told me about the day each of us kids were born. It was magical. She remembered every minute.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> You are in my thoughts Pammie. I was so blessed to be able to do just what you are doing for your mom. I had some of my best conversations with her during her final weeks. I know it may sound strange but you will treasure these moments in the future. My mom's passing was an experience that I will always treasure and hold close. If you ever need to chat feel free to skype me at gwensettle. Love you dear.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes this is a good deal! $40 US. for a wash and blow-dry in Scottsdale.

Pontuf



Kathleendoris said:


> That sounds like a good day, Julie. $15 sounds excellent value for the hair: I pay £17.50, and that is just in a little, one-woman business, not a smart city salon. Your weather sounds spectacular. Although it is cool and damp here, after a warm weekend, at least we are at the time of year when we can hope for something good soon. What sort of temperatures are you expecting when you get to Australia?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Do you have the wool going across your middle and ring finger then wrapped around your pinkie?


From the ball it goes between my little and ring finger, round the ring finger, across the middle and round forefinger, thumb is under needle. Does that make sense? I had to siut here and type will l. hand while I looked at wool round r. hand.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sure---the nuns at school used to whack our hands too! I'd love to have you come visit, Purple!


Thank you. Never been to America. Maybe one day!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just been out in the rain taking a photo of the pond. The yellow iris is now flowering and the birds are coming down to it to bathe.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Zoe, may you walk in peace.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are in my thoughts Pammie. I was so blessed to be able to do just what you are doing for your mom. I had some of my best conversations with her during her final weeks. I know it may sound strange but you will treasure these moments in the future. My mom's passing was an experience that I will always treasure and hold close.


I am right there with you as well. I spent last year with my mom...she passed May 2, 2012. Once we got her home on hospice I spent all my time with her. My dad had a very hard time coming to terms that she was passing and helping him was bittersweet. He passed Sept. 28, 2012. In between on Sept. 12 my wonderful MIL also passed. It was a rough year but I was able to be with each one and I will always cherish that opportunity.
Hugs to all who are going through hard times.
Peace, happiness and joy to each of you, my dear new friends.
EJ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


Makes perfect sense to me since that's also the way I knit>>>flick not throw! I've tried to learn continental and I decided if I was content with the way I knit why worry with learning something different that I find much more difficult!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Makes perfect sense to me since that's also the way I knit>>>flick not throw! I've tried to learn continental and I decided if I was content with the way I knit why worry with learning something different that I find much more difficult!
> JuneK


I like to try new things, but my rule is - if at first you don't succeed - CHEAT!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is a wonderful day at mine! The sun is shining, my son and his lady arrived late last evening, and John's oldest son will bring John (ashes) back here today so I can bring him into our home one last time. Life is good for me in this very moment. I cant tell about the next moment but for now this one is good.
> 
> Thank you again for all the prayers, wishes, vibes, hugs, etc. that have been sent on the airwaves for me. Your support has been amazing and much loved and felt by me.
> 
> I get my own coffee, rye toast with pb and pickle!! A gal could not be happier at such a time! Zoe


So glad to 'see' you in good spirits. I'm happy that you're so happy after what you've been through. Enjoy your company and I'll keep you in prayers.
God bless!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You are always welcome - and if you come to the Midwest, I'll be your personal tour guide!!



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Never been to America. Maybe one day!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Angora, so good to have you back, glad it was a great trip, exhausting I'm sure, but great.
> 
> Thank you for letting us know about Jinx, have been wondering how she was.
> 
> ...


I'm also glad to see you back,Angora. Sounds like you had a very nice trip and visit.
Appreciate the news about Jynx...always glad to hear she's improving.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> OUCH! If you cast do a long-tail cast on you can knit continental it is all the same movements.


I can do long tail cast on, but at the moment I am undoing several rows of wingspan as someone did a purl row!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just been out in the rain taking a photo of the pond. The yellow iris is now flowering and the birds are coming down to it to bathe.


You truly have a beautiful yard. It shows the wonderful work your hubby loves to do.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are always welcome - and if you come to the Midwest, I'll be your personal tour guide!!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi, Gorgeous gardens!!!! Looks like a wonderful place to relax.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like to try new things, but my rule is - if at first you don't succeed - CHEAT!


I did...just left it alone and continue to flick!!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Zoe --- Peace be with you and your family.
Angora - welcome back

Yes, we have flooding -- but more south of where I am. Luckily the power stayed on through the storm, but we must have had some computer "surges" since I had to reconnect the router for the interne and now have to reload the printer information....I'll bet I have 4 documents backed up in there!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi, you have a very beautiful garden. A real gem.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Shirley, thanks for the link for that bind off. Looks easy and nice. Would love to do that beautiful shrug, but have way too much knitting to do for Christmas this year, and since I'm a slow knitter, better not take on too much more. 
Zoe, sounds like you are at peace right now. So glad to hear it, and pray it will continue. 
I'm a little envious of others doing their planting. It's too early to put anything in the ground around here. In fact, I was told when we first arrived, not to plant anything until after the full moon in June, as there could still be frost until then. 
Just home from the doctors. Had to get an antibiotic for my nose--I look like Rudolf. Had a tussle with a tree when trying to get the lawnmower out of the shed. The tree won! My daughter can't look at me without laughing. Oh well, this too shall pass!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> PurpleFi, Gorgeous gardens!!!! Looks like a wonderful place to relax.


Come on over.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You truly have a beautiful yard. It shows the wonderful work your hubby loves to do.
> JuneK


Thank you. I had to persuade him that gardening in the rain was not a good idea today, so he went swimming and got wet anyway!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've managed to find time for a quick post, in between tasks , banking, visitors & phone calls. I'm suffering with the arthritis in my fingers, so can only use the tips of my index fingers. It's never been this bad so I hope it's just this funny damp weather I hope it goes away as I had a hard job to hold the steering wheel & I'm not ready to give up driving any time soon. 
I've read thru, quickly, but I can't remember all the names of those of you who have problems, aside from Ben & Angie, who I will pray for as they both need a quick answer to our prayers. I hope all the people on this site stay safe & well.
I must thank all the people who have voted for my daughter, Pippa's, charity.I can't type out all your names, though I've written them down, as there were about 16 at the last count. She'll be so pleased as she works so hard for this cause, half the time from her wheelchair when her joints are playing up. I must say I'm really proud of her. Thankyou, all of you.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. I had to persuade him that gardening in the rain was not a good idea today, so he went swimming and got wet anyway!


Your garden is lovely & the poor man deserves better weather than we've been having to work in. I hope he enjoyed his swim & made you a nice cup of tea when he got home, lol.

Tessa


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm up to shenigans again...tried to make a cake for dear neighbor's birthday and really botched it up! I've been watching what I'm eating for a while now and it didn't even hit me what I had done, until I saw the cake come out of the oven and noticed that it was "darker" than normal. Turns out I used white whole wheat flour in the batter instead of the cake flour called for. It tastes like sweet whole wheat bread! I was so disappointed. Dear neighbor's wife had to come up with a Plan B. I was so embarrassed and mad at myself! I guess I should stick to fiber arts and leave cake art to the pros! It will be a funny story to add to the l-o-n-g list I already have - lol! I'm sure my mom was looking down and shaking her head at me and laughing with me too


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I saw this posted on KP (Links and Resources) this morning...knitting two socks at a time...reminded me of Zoe and her double-pointed needles. I may just have to try this. It is double knitting or basically knitting both socks at the same time. Think of it as knitting one sock inside the other. The first stitch is the first stitch of the first sock, the second stitch is the first stitch of the second sock, the third stitch is the second stitch of the first sock, the fourth stitch is the second stitch of the second sock...get it? Just another thing to drive myself nuts with but I think I will have to bookmark it and try it someday!

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was there to figure out - hmmmm - maybe it isn't as easy as it sounds.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would really recommend the salmon- now that I have got the reduction of the juices figured. Yes all up it has been a successful day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds lovely purplefi - very anxious to see the finished product.

sam

what are you going to do on your trip?



PurpleFi said:


> Morning Sam from sunny Surrey. Much better day here today. The new wingspan (I finished the first wing last night) is green, cream heather and PURPLE. I'd better put it in my case now or there be none left to knit when I am away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks rookieretiree - i will do just that - i need to go in for one more ball of yarn before i can knit anymore. and i will definitely practice this bind off.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam - google Elizabeth Zimmerman's sewn off bind off --- I love it and it looks the beginning of the long tail cast on-- found it very easy to do with a tapestry needle and it can be as tight or loose as you want it. It's going to be my "go to" cast off for scarves and blankets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm game if you are - i just don't know who will wear it - i may just make it for fun - just to see if i can.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We can plan to do it together - I promised myself no new projects - but this one is really catching my eye.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as if you had a delightful trip - good for you. one is always supposed to forget diets when one travels - especially to a family reunion. just thinking of all that food makes me hungary. lol

creme brulee - i would have eaten it for you. yum yum

sam



Angora1 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back!!! Had a great trip. Both ways it rained all the way but never had a problem seeing, so really can't complain. My brother was so thrilled and truly surprised with his party. A year ago he had been in the ICU and we didn't know if he would survive or not. He has some problems as he was brain damaged, but he will never forget this party or all the lottery tickets and books he got for scratching off. His favorite thing to do and when we were saying good-bye to the last ones he headed off and was sitting in the car already scratching off the tickets.
> 
> Mom was not well when we got there but each day she seemed to get stronger. One of the nicest visits I have ever had with her and I think she is trying to prepare me for her passing. My sister took DH and I on a tour of the Hartville Hardware, owned by the same family who has Hartville Kitchens and the Market. It is absolutely the most incredible hardware store I have ever been in and even has two floors, the basement and 1st floor. Got to go to a bonfire at my other sisters and see people I hadn't seen for years. Went to Bill's family for Memorial Day, so we got to see both sides of the family. Way too much food and I was surprised. Red Lobster had the most incredible veggie skewers and they were so good. The Memorial Day picnic had so many salads and other dishes that were without meat that we were fine and I don't even think DH's sister knew we were vegetarians. I will have to get her cornbread recipe for you, although I'm sure you have some great ones with people from the south being on here. She also did a potato dish that was soooo good but you'd better believe it is not low calorie.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absoulutely - i can never keep my tension right when i try to flick - practice makes perfect i suppose.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I was always taught by grandma to always keep my right hand on the needle and just use the forefinger to flick the yarn round. So I am a flicker not a thrower. Does that make sense? :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful day Lurker. Good for you!


It was a good day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't had nearly that much rain pup lover - sed some of it our way.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sun is trying to come out here not raining right now. Two storms last night, the one at 1:30 a.m. had huge winds, 1.85 inches if rain and hail. Thankfully we did not lose power, our sump pump is running about every 30 seconds. There was a storm at 8:30 p.m. last night with very heavy downpour not sure how much in that one though it had to have been close to same amounts. Branches down in the yard toadstools popped up over night DH got them picked before the girls went out so they wouldnt mess with them.
> 
> Moms ribbon cutting for her yoga studio is tomorrow so I need to get busy and get her plants planted and transported up there. Hope everyone has a great day/evening!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i know she appreciates every glass you drink. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Angora, Jynx is hoping to come out of hospital today. She is in good spirits and I keep having a glass of wine for her as she is not allowed to drink at the moment.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too! Do you have the wool going across your middle and ring finger then wrapped around your pinkie?


I learned from my Nana and I do it the same way. She was from England and learned as a child. :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just finished the blue market bag today at knitting group, the other I finished about 2 weeks ago and then had to make a yellow and blue one for DStepmother, don't have a picture of that one.
> Fun and easy to do, the pattern is Plymouth Yarns and it's Plymouth Yarns Mercerized Cotton.


That looks liked the first bag I made. They look very nice. I now use mine as a laundry bag. It stretches so nicely and it's easy to carry. I've done several in knit and crochet. They work up pretty fast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that wasn't very grandmotherly. lol

sam




PurpleFi said:


> Good luck. Shall I come and teach you like my grandma taught me?
> She would stand over me and if it looked like I was about to lift my hand off the needle she would whack it with a ruler. I very soon learnt to flick :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like all you have to do now is get lots of rest - give the dogs a lot of loving - and concentrate on seeing your love again.


That and figuring out what I can actually take. 7kg is not much for 11 days- I can see I will have to do a a lot of washing while I am there. Still I have travelled light in the past!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes this is a good deal! $40 US. for a wash and blow-dry in Scottsdale.
> 
> Pontuf


That does seem rather high!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks - will check it out. having trouble finding the zimmerman method.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam,
> Google stretchy bind off.
> 
> Judy's stretchy bind off is easy and truly stretchy. I just used it again on a pair of fingerless mitts.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've managed to find time for a quick post, in between tasks , banking, visitors & phone calls. I'm suffering with the arthritis in my fingers, so can only use the tips of my index fingers. It's never been this bad so I hope it's just this funny damp weather I hope it goes away as I had a hard job to hold the steering wheel & I'm not ready to give up driving any time soon.
> I've read thru, quickly, but I can't remember all the names of those of you who have problems, aside from Ben & Angie, who I will pray for as they both need a quick answer to our prayers. I hope all the people on this site stay safe & well.
> I must thank all the people who have voted for my daughter, Pippa's, charity.I can't type out all your names, though I've written them down, as there were about 16 at the last count. She'll be so pleased as she works so hard for this cause, half the time from her wheelchair when her joints are playing up. I must say I'm really proud of her. Thankyou, all of you.
> 
> Tessa


I passed the link on to Grant and the rest of the family. I know several of them have voted as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was there to figure out - hmmmm - maybe it isn't as easy as it sounds.
> 
> sam


I made it with a smidgeon of butter, juice of one orange, and two small lemons- put this in the pan first and turned it on, added the salmon, and by the time the salmon was cooked the extra juice had evaporated, so made a sauce, Last time I think my mistake was too much juice to start with. Could not be easier, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks - will check it out. having trouble finding the zimmerman method.
> 
> sam


Sam it could be because her name is actually Zimmermann.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks shirley.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> here is the link to a good bind off -- I like it. Eliz. Zimmerman has one too. the one below makes it nice and flat, doesn't pull in at all and gives a bit of stretch if needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gets cuter every day.

sam



KateB said:


> Luke turned 6 months on the 18th! An older man!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the good moment never ends.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family!!!! It is a wonderful day at mine! The sun is shining, my son and his lady arrived late last evening, and John's oldest son will bring John (ashes) back here today so I can bring him into our home one last time. Life is good for me in this very moment. I cant tell about the next moment but for now this one is good.
> 
> Thank you again for all the prayers, wishes, vibes, hugs, etc. that have been sent on the airwaves for me. Your support has been amazing and much loved and felt by me.
> 
> I get my own coffee, rye toast with pb and pickle!! A gal could not be happier at such a time! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did mr p plant all the trees - the pond is beautiful - does it have a fountain?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Just been out in the rain taking a photo of the pond. The yellow iris is now flowering and the birds are coming down to it to bathe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly!

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I like to try new things, but my rule is - if at first you don't succeed - CHEAT!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

must have been the faries in the garden.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I can do long tail cast on, but at the moment I am undoing several rows of wingspan as someone did a purl row!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have iced it and said that you had tried a new recipe.

sam



gottastch said:


> I'm up to shenigans again...tried to make a cake for dear neighbor's birthday and really botched it up! I've been watching what I'm eating for a while now and it didn't even hit me what I had done, until I saw the cake come out of the oven and noticed that it was "darker" than normal. Turns out I used white whole wheat flour in the batter instead of the cake flour called for. It tastes like sweet whole wheat bread! I was so disappointed. Dear neighbor's wife had to come up with a Plan B. I was so embarrassed and mad at myself! I guess I should stick to fiber arts and leave cake art to the pros! It will be a funny story to add to the l-o-n-g list I already have - lol! I'm sure my mom was looking down and shaking her head at me and laughing with me too


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Wednesday afternoon here. I got a load last night at 1am but it only went 180 miles so wasn't too bad. More I have one at 11 pm going 530 miles. Need to get a nap soon. 
Love the shrug, but I don't think I will be doing it any time soon. Still working on my Wingspan and the socks I just cast on yesterday. 
Next week, I will be in MA at my DS's house for 5/6 days. Can't wait. Haven't seen them since Feb. My youngest DGD has a dance recital and his oldest is getting some awards from school. 
Hope everyone is doing well. Continued thoughts of healing for Angie, Ben, pup lover and others who need them. 
Soup and salad at Panera's today. They really have some good ones. Are at Atanta Bread Co a couple times this past two weeks. They are good too. Good thing I like salads and soup as I eat a lot of them.

Off I go to get a nap. Have a great day.
Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - you are a glutton for punishment. for one who is five needle challenged this looks impossible.

sam



gottastch said:


> I saw this posted on KP (Links and Resources) this morning...knitting two socks at a time...reminded me of Zoe and her double-pointed needles. I may just have to try this. It is double knitting or basically knitting both socks at the same time. Think of it as knitting one sock inside the other. The first stitch is the first stitch of the first sock, the second stitch is the first stitch of the second sock, the third stitch is the second stitch of the first sock, the fourth stitch is the second stitch of the second sock...get it? Just another thing to drive myself nuts with but I think I will have to bookmark it and try it someday!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be myfanwy - duh!!!

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam it could be because her name is actually Zimmermann.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

warm and muggy today - the breeze keeps it from being too uncomfortable. a few clouds - all in all a nice spring day. 

heidi is still trotting around - but then - the due date is 20 june so guess we should not expect bentley to show up anytime soon. for a healthy baby i am willing to wait.

hungry - peanut butter sounding good right now.


sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that could be myfanwy - duh!!!
> 
> sam


It makes all the difference with the local library system!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm game if you are - i just don't know who will wear it - i may just make it for fun - just to see if i can.
> 
> sam


Im thinking of making this fir my moms bday in October. I hope I can have it finished by then.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That and figuring out what I can actually take. 7kg is not much for 11 days- I can see I will have to do a a lot of washing while I am there. Still I have travelled light in the past!


Wear as much as you can and fill your pockets!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Wednesday afternoon here. I got a load last night at 1am but it only went 180 miles so wasn't too bad. More I have one at 11 pm going 530 miles. Need to get a nap soon.
> Love the shrug, but I don't think I will be doing it any time soon. Still working on my Wingspan and the socks I just cast on yesterday.
> Next week, I will be in MA at my DS's house for 5/6 days. Can't wait. Haven't seen them since Feb. My youngest DGD has a dance recital and his oldest is getting some awards from school.
> Hope everyone is doing well. Continued thoughts of healing for Angie, Ben, pup lover and others who need them.
> ...


I love Paneras soups, only place DH Dnever objects going to. Their chicken stew with the monterey jack bisquits is my favorite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wear as much as you can and fill your pockets!


I'll have to create a few pockets!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Back from my mom's and a little tired. I am caught up! I'm tired so resting awhile and then I'm knitting. I haven't knitted one stitch since Monday. I'm having withdrawal! See you later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And a great excuse for Lupe to take you shopping!! I'll bet havig someone work on your hair felt wonderful. I called to get my hair cut and the place closed due to owner's retirement. They didn't say anything when I was last there....now I have to find a new place that can cut and perm fine/thin hair. I went to the same place for nearly 20 years



Lurker 2 said:


> That and figuring out what I can actually take. 7kg is not much for 11 days- I can see I will have to do a a lot of washing while I am there. Still I have travelled light in the past!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's $35 here for just the cut - no blowout....$85 for the cut and perm which is what I need.



Lurker 2 said:


> That does seem rather high!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here you go, Sam.



thewren said:


> thanks - will check it out. having trouble finding the zimmerman method.
> 
> sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Just been out in the rain taking a photo of the pond. The yellow iris is now flowering and the birds are coming down to it to bathe.


WOW, that is sooo beautiful, such peace, the place to be thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> I am right there with you as well. I spent last year with my mom...she passed May 2, 2012. Once we got her home on hospice I spent all my time with her. My dad had a very hard time coming to terms that she was passing and helping him was bittersweet. He passed Sept. 28, 2012. In between on Sept. 12 my wonderful MIL also passed. It was a rough year but I was able to be with each one and I will always cherish that opportunity.
> Hugs to all who are going through hard times.
> Peace, happiness and joy to each of you, my dear new friends.
> EJ


It seems we all have walked the same walk, blessing to us all. :-D such a gift we have.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jknaoova, purplefi, ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I can do long tail cast on, but at the moment I am undoing several rows of wingspan as someone did a purl row!


 :shock:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-174112-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

